# Erdbeben in Japan



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]Ein gewaltiges Erdbeben mit unabsehbaren Folgen schockiert Japan und die Welt: Der Erdstoß der Stärke 8,9 löste einen Tsunami aus. Eine gewaltige Flutwelle überspülte die Ostküste der Hauptinsel Honshu.
> [/font][font="verdana, sans-serif"]Nach ersten offiziellen Angaben kamen mindestens acht Menschen ums Leben, einige Quellen berichten von 19 Toten. Zahlreiche Bewohner der Küstenregionen und betroffenen Städte wurden verletzt. Der *ARD-Korrespondent Phillip Abresch* berichtete, es würden viele weiteren Opfer befürchtet. [/font]
> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> ...


​
http://www.tagesscha...entokio106.html

Zudem wurde eben berichtet, dass ein Feuer in einem Atomkraftwerk ausgebrochen ist, die Regierung hat den Atomaren Notstand ausgerufen. Außerdem wurden Tsunami-Warnungen für weite Teile des Pazifikraums ausgegeben. (N24)


Unglaublich, mein Beileid an alle Betroffenen. Da merkt man wieder, wie mächtig die Natur sein kann.

Edit: Und bleibt bitte beim Thema...


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Wo ich das gelesen hab, dachte ich mir nur HOLY SHIT!
Ich dachte, die Welt geht unter.

Schon übel, die halbe Insel scheint abgesoffen wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut.

Mein Beileid auch allen Betroffenen.
Mich würde interessieren ob das Beben auf Verschiebungen von tektonischen Platten zurückzuführen ist oder auf was sonst...?


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

Passiert.
In absehbarer Zeit steht auch "the big one" in Amerika auf dem Plan. Und da wirds auch wieder Tote geben.
Aber Japan ist relativ gut gerüstet gegen sowas. Da ist weit weniger eingestürzt als bei dem Erdebebn vor ein zwei Wochen, trotz deutlich höherer Intensität. Schäden bleiben natürlich nicht aus.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Würde mal sagen die Natur holt sich ihren Platz wieder.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob das Beben auf Verschiebungen von tektonischen Platten zurückzuführen ist oder auf was sonst...?



Godzilla?

Hab nen Kollegen der gerade da drüben rumwandert...im süden der insel habe er davon aber nichts mitgekriegt :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Passiert.
> In absehbarer Zeit steht auch "the big one" in Amerika auf dem Plan. Und da wirds auch wieder Tote geben.
> Aber Japan ist relativ gut gerüstet gegen sowas. Da ist weit weniger eingestürzt als bei dem Erdebebn vor ein zwei Wochen, trotz deutlich höherer Intensität. Schäden bleiben natürlich nicht aus.



Auf Erdbeben kann man vorbereitet sein, aber nicht auf einen Tsunami. Wenn man die Bilder sieht, wie die Flutmassen einfach ALLES mitziehen, ist das doch erschreckend. 

Auch lustig - die Regierung sagt, im Bezug auf die AKW sei alles sicher, man sieht aber Brände und Medien berichten, dass der atomare Notstand ausgerufen wurde.


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

Gegen Tsunamis wird man wohl noch eine lange Weile nichts machen können.
Ich kann mir auf Anhieb nicht vorstellen, wie man eine Welle aufhalten will.

Da hilft nur warnen und möglichst schnell evakuieren.


----------



## Grushdak (11. März 2011)

Ja, schon heftig, diese Naturgewalten ...
Allerdings sind derartige Katastrophen schon lange lange vorausgesagt worden.



Lari schrieb:


> Passiert.
> In absehbarer Zeit steht auch "the big one" in Amerika auf dem Plan.


In absehbarer Zeit?
Das wird schon seit Jahrzehnten (nach dem letzten Loma Prieta Erdbeben 1989) erwartet.^^

greetz


----------



## Windelwilli (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Auf Erdbeben kann man vorbereitet sein, aber nicht auf einen Tsunami. Wenn man die Bilder sieht, wie die Flutmassen einfach ALLES mitziehen, ist das doch erschreckend.
> 
> *Auch lustig - die Regierung sagt, im Bezug auf die AKW sei alles sicher, man sieht aber Brände und Medien berichten, dass der atomare Notstand ausgerufen wurde.*



Was sollen die auch anderes sagen? Ogottogott..ihr werdet alle sterben?


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Was sollen die auch anderes sagen? Ogottogott..ihr werdet alle sterben?



Ich glaub es ging ihm mehr um die Formulierung "alles sicher".
Das ist sicherlich etwas übertrieben positiv dargestellt, denn alles sicher ist da höchstwarscheinlich nicht. Sonst wär ja in einem AKW nicht ein Brand ausgebrochen.

Natürlich sollte die Regierung auch nicht die Apokalypse ausrufen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Also laut der Zeit soll ein Kernkraftwerk Feuer gefangen haben.

http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2011-03/japan-erdbeben-tsunami


----------



## Ayaril (11. März 2011)

Ich muss sagen, dass mich die Bilder im Fernsehen schon echt erschrocken haben.
Ich studiere selbst Japanologie und viele meiner Kommilitonen sind gerade in Japan. Ich hoff echt, dass es allen gut geht und man sich wiedersieht, sobald die Semesterferien rum sind. 
In weniger als einem Jahr werde ich auch für längere Zeit in Japan sein und ich hoffe, dass ich sowas nicht miterleben muss.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich alles schnell wieder aufbauen lässt.


----------



## Davatar (11. März 2011)

Mit Erdbeben wirst Du grundsätzlich rechnen müssen, nur nicht unbedingt mit so extremen wie heute.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Was sollen die auch anderes sagen? Ogottogott..ihr werdet alle sterben?



Nein, sie sollten aber auch nicht die Unwahrheit sagen. Ich meine, die Bürger müssen über solche Sachen wie z.B. radioaktive Strahlung informiert werden...


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2011)

Ist schon übel. Mein Vater arbeitet in einer japanischen Firma, das Haus der Familie einer Arbeitskollegin wurde zerstört, Gott sei Dank niemand verletzt oder gar getötet worde. Allerdings meinte diese Kollegin auch, dass das Erdbeben nicht das Schlimmste gewesen sei, weil man auf Erdbeben in Japan eigentlich immer vorbereitet ist. Schlimmer wäre wohl laut ihrer Familie der Tsunami gewesen. Ein anderer Arbeitskollege, der sich momentan bei seiner Familie in betroffenem Gebiet aufhält, wurde noch nicht erreicht - um den machen sich natürlich jetzt alle im Büro Sorgen. Ich kenn einige der Kollegen von meinem Vater auch ganz gut und bin wirklich mehr als froh, dass denen oder Angehörigen nix weiter passiert ist.


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Ich bin mir sicher er will darauf hinaus dass die Natur, in Deutschland, lebendig wird, und uns alle Umbringt. 

Ich hoffe es wird nicht all zu viele Opfer geben, Wünsch ihnen auf jedenfall viel Glück im Unglück.


----------



## Sethia (11. März 2011)

Schlimm... ich hoffe das sich die Toten wenigstens in Grenzen halten und keine weiteren starken Tsunamis irgendwo aufs Festland treffen, weder in Japan noch sonstwo bei den Staaten am Pazifik.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j3fUqdGXLbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schade ist der MAC nicht runterfallt... aber schon krass...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Was manchen Leuten einfällt, in solchen Situationen zuerst die Kamera auszupacken.


----------



## cell81469 (11. März 2011)

Dann weiß ich ja schon was heut abend in den Nachrichten an Videos celebriert wird^^


----------



## Davatar (11. März 2011)

Das wird wohl nicht das erste Erdbeben gewesen sein, dass der Filmer da erlebt hat. Ausserdem wollte er vermutlich, dass andere Leute sehen, was da abgeht. Ist auch ne Form von Journalismus, wenn man so will.


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nicht das erste Erdbeben gewesen sein, dass der Filmer da erlebt hat. Ausserdem wollte er vermutlich, dass andere Leute sehen, was da abgeht. Ist auch ne Form von Journalismus, wenn man so will.



Bild Leser-Reporter?


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was manchen Leuten einfällt, in solchen Situationen zuerst die Kamera auszupacken.



Generation YouTube...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Die Sache mit den AKWs scheint wohl doch ernster zu sein, lt. der Bild wird die Umgebung komplett evakuiert...


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das war Humor :b



Anscheinend hast du kaum Sinn für Humor...

@ Topic:

Schlimme Sache, aber, dass so etwas passieren kann sollte jedem bewusst gewesen sein. Besonders Japan & co. sind sehr anfällig für Tsunamis. Ende 2004 hat ja der ähnlich gewaltige Tsunami gezeigt, was er mit Inseln anrichten kann. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass mit dem Atomkraftwerk alles in Ordnung ist, ansonsten droht wohl noch ein 2. Tschernobyl.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. März 2011)

Nur um es nochmal ganz klar so zu sagen: Sollte der Yellowstone Vulkan in "unserer Zeit" ausbrechen, wird sich unser Leben schlagartig verändern.

Ich sage nicht, das wir aussterben werden oder alle Häuser in Europa zerstört werden und wir ohne alles dastehen, aber für das bekannte Amerika wird es das Ende sein und das hat starke wirtschaftliche Konsequenzen.

Wäre es unfair, in Japan von einem Kataklysmus zu sprechen? :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. März 2011)

Der nächste, der über diese Situation einen Witz macht, bekommt von mir persönlich einen Einlauf samt drei Tagen Sperre!

Nochwas: "Die Natur" ist kein mystisches Wesen, das sich für irgendwas rächt oder sich irgendwas zurückholen will.


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Wäre es unfair, in Japan von einem Kataklysmus zu sprechen? :>



unfair nicht ,sondern taktlos ... 


Ein weiteres Problem ist auch die instabilität von Grand Canaria . Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich das bei dem nächsten schweren Erdbeben ein Stück der Insel abbricht & eine riesige Welle richtung Amerika schickt.


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der nächste, der über diese Situation einen Witz macht, bekommt von mir persönlich einen Einlauf samt drei Tagen Sperre!
> 
> Nochwas: "Die Natur" ist kein mystisches Wesen, das sich für irgendwas rächt oder sich irgendwas zurückholen will.



Danke. Wenigstens bin ich nicht die Einzige hier, die Witze über so etwas taktlos findet. Ich selbst habe einen ausgesprochen schwarzen Humor, aber über so etwas kann ich nicht lachen.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> unfair nicht ,sondern taktlos ...
> 
> 
> Ein weiteres Problem ist auch die instabilität von Grand Canaria . Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich das bei dem nächsten schweren Erdbeben ein Stück der Insel abbricht & eine riesige Welle richtung Amerika schickt.



Allerdings liegt Gran Canaria nicht im Pazifik und von Beben im Atlantik hab ich bisher noch nix gehört.


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Allerdings liegt Gran Canaria nicht im Pazifik und von Beben im Atlantik hab ich bisher noch nix gehört.



trotzdem ist Grand Canaria ein Vulkaninsel & eine Eruption ist nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2011)

Kommentar von einem Freund der derzeit in Japan ist

*"Hat keinen Tsunami gesehen und auch kein Erdbeben gespuert. Nur viele laute Japaner und Lichter. Weiss dafuer, wie sich ein Kulturschock anfuehlt."*


----------



## Jester (11. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich etwas übertrieben positiv dargestellt, denn alles sicher ist da höchstwarscheinlich nicht. Sonst wär ja in einem AKW nicht ein Brand ausgebrochen.



Wer ruft denn so einen atomaren Notstand aus?

Auch mir tun die tausenden Betroffenen natürlich leid. Schon heftig, wieviele solcher Naturkatastrophen wir in letzter Zeit haben und vorallem wie schwer diese teilweise sind. 
In einigen sehe ich schon Anzeichen für eine Klimaveränderung, es sei aber mal dahingestellt, inwieweit wir Menschen daran schuld sind, denn darum soll es hier nicht gehen.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Wer ruft denn so einen atomaren Notstand aus?



Die Regierung?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. März 2011)

Wuhuuu Bevorstehende Kernschmelze >___< Und der Wasserstand Im Reaktor Nimmt Schon Ab :x


----------



## Shaila (11. März 2011)

Armselig wie hier manche sowas ins Lächerliche ziehen. Einfach armselig.

Zum Thema:

Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe, frage ich mich, ob es sich um das verheerende Beben handelt, was so lange vorrausgesagt wurde. Es übertrifft das Kanto - Beben um Längen. Die Bilder sprechen für sich. Wahrscheinlich wird es so sein. Interessant wird nun sein, ob tatsächlich irgendwann die Pläne zur Verlegung Tokios umgesetzt werden, was ja schon oft diskutiert wurde. Aber ich kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, wie man eine ganze Stadt verlegen will.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Naja das schlimmste kommt ja noch wenn das AKW wirklich so instabil ist/wird/bleibt.
Kann ja noch lustig werden da.



> Der nächste, der über diese Situation einen Witz macht, bekommt von mir persönlich einen Einlauf samt drei Tagen Sperre!
> 
> Nochwas: "Die Natur" ist kein mystisches Wesen, das sich für irgendwas rächt oder sich irgendwas zurückholen will.



Wenn Leute an Gott glauben dürfen, dürfen sie auch an ein anders übernatürliches Wesen glauben. Das hast du denke ich nicht zu entscheiden.
Aber das gehört woanders hin.



> Interessant wird nun sein, ob tatsächlich irgendwann die Pläne zur Verlegung Tokios umgesetzt werden, was ja schon oft diskutiert wurde. Aber ich kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, wie man eine ganze Stadt verlegen will.



Das wird nie und nimmer möglich sein.
Das würde ja tausende von Milliarden verschlingen.
Und wie will man das der Bevölkerung klar machen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe, frage ich mich, ob es sich um das verheerende Beben handelt, was so lange vorrausgesagt wurde. Es übertrifft das Kanto - Beben um Längen. Die Bilder sprechen für sich. Wahrscheinlich wird es so sein. Interessant wird nun sein, ob tatsächlich irgendwann die Pläne zur Verlegung Tokios umgesetzt werden, was ja schon oft diskutiert wurde. Aber ich kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, wie man eine ganze Stadt verlegen will.



Zudem droht auch noch ein zweites Tschernobyl, da lt. den Medien die Brennstäbe nicht mehr gekühlt werden können bzw. nur noch mit Batterie, die vielleicht ein paar Stunden hält. Was folgt ist dann ne Kernschmelze...


----------



## Shaila (11. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das wird nie ud nimmer möglich sein.
> Das würde ja tausende von Milliarden verschlingen.
> Und wie will man das der Bevölkerung klar machen?



Das ist es ja. Wo ich zum ersten Mal von der Idee Wind bekommen habe, dachte ich mir nur "WTF?". Musste nämlich mal einen Vortrag über Tokyo halten.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,750254,00.html

Die Armee ist jetzt unterwegs zu dem Atomkraftwerk wo langsam die Notstrombatterien zuende gehen. 

Na das kann ja noch heiter werden, wenn das wirklich so dramatisch mit der Kühlung ist, dann ham die da bald nen Supergau. Und dann kann man gleich die ganze Japanische Insel einmotten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Wann war das eigentlich genau? Hab in keinem Bericht was über die Ortszeit und die MEZ gelesen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wann war das eigentlich genau? Hab in keinem Bericht was über die Ortszeit und die MEZ gelesen.





> D[font=verdana, sans-serif]as Epizentrum des Bebens gegen 14.45 Uhr Ortszeit (06.45 Uhr MEZ) lag 130 Kilometer östlich der Stadt Sendai und knapp 400 Kilometer nordöstlich der Hauptstadt Tokio. Möglicherweise sei es das bislang schwerste Erdbeben in der Geschichte Japans, sagte der Chefsekretär des Kabinetts, Yukio Edano. [/font]


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

> *16.26 Uhr: *Entgegen ersten Befürchtungen sind Ausstellungsstücke der Porzellanmanufaktur Meißen im Wert von rund zwei Millionen Euro nicht zerstört worden. &#8222;Wir haben eine Mail von unserer Vertreterin in Tokio erhalten. Die Porzellankunstwerke haben die Erschütterungen unversehrt überstanden", sagte ein Unternehmenssprecher.



Bild.de -.-"


----------



## Sethia (11. März 2011)

6:41Uhr Ortszeit wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe...

EDIT: Unserer Zeit natürlich.


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bild.de -.-"



Wtf?! O_o

Woah, dolle. Das Porzellan hat es Überstanden..-.-


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bild.de -.-"



LOL
Das ist echt verdammt wichtig, dass dem Porzellan nix passiert ist!

Typisch BILD. 300 Menschen abgesoffen, die verbrannten, verschütteten und erschlagenen nicht mitgezählt und die fragen sich ob das Porzellan heil geblieben ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Heftig... man rechnet, dass die Nachbeben ungefähr 1 Monat andauern...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Heute morgen war auch irgendwo auf Zeitonline zu lesen, dass nun einige Aktienkurse einbrechen werden - naja, wenn man sonst keine Sorgen hat. Die Wallstreet reibt sich jedenfalls schon die Hände. Bin ich der einzige, der das pervers findet?

Gibt übrigens schon Wikipedia-Eintrag dazu:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sendai-Erdbeben_von_2011

Das Erdeben ist auf Platz 5 der "Top 10".


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2011)

Hätte von Bild eher Meldungen erwartet wie "Tschernobyl die Fortsetzung"

Das ganze Finanzonzept der Westlichen Welt also auch der Wallstreet beruht darauf das für große Gewinne "fast" immer andere leiden müssen. Wir können unseren Wohlstand nur leben weil wir andere Länder unterdrücken und ausbeuten und aus dem unglück anderer möglichst viel Profit ziehen.


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Heute morgen war auch irgendwo auf Zeitonline zu lesen, dass nun einige Aktienkurse einbrechen werden - naja, wenn man sonst keine Sorgen hat. Die Wallstreet reibt sich jedenfalls schon die Hände. Bin ich der einzige, der das pervers findet?



Was erwartest du? Geld Regiert die Welt....andere sorgen? Nee, hauptsache Geld.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Heute morgen war auch irgendwo auf Zeitonline zu lesen, dass nun einige Aktienkurse einbrechen werden - naja, wenn man sonst keine Sorgen hat. Die Wallstreet reibt sich jedenfalls schon die Hände. Bin ich der einzige, der das pervers findet?




Naja, natürlich ist es pervers, das seh ich genauso.
Die Börsianer würden wohl sagen "thats business".


----------



## iShock (11. März 2011)

Oh mein Gott wenn ich hier schon wieder so einen Kram lese a la "Anfang von 2012" "Weltuntergang inc" "Fussball bla bla bla" . Das ihr auch nur auf die Idee kommt bei so einer Katastrophe so einen BS zu posten. Echt unfassbar.

Genau das gleiche mit den ganzen Medien die jetzt über Börseneinbrüche + co. berichten müssen.

Ham die alle nen Knall oder was geht bei denen in den Köpfen vor -.-? Ich Kapiers nicht....




Olliruh schrieb:


> unfair nicht ,sondern taktlos ...
> 
> 
> Ein weiteres Problem ist auch die instabilität von Grand Canaria . Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich das bei dem nächsten schweren Erdbeben ein Stück der Insel abbricht & eine riesige Welle richtung Amerika schickt.



Soweit ich weiß ist es La Palma und nicht Grand Canaria. Ich weiß dass es dort nur einige sehr kleine noch aktive Vulkane auf der Insel gibt (La Palma selbst ist eig. ein rieser Vulkankrater, der aber inaktiv ist seit geraumer Zeit), welche kaum genug Kraft aufbringen können einen so großen Teil der Insel abzuspalten. 

Und um den Teil mit Bomben abzusprengen müssten sie sich erstmal sehr weit ins Erdreich einbohren und das über den gesamten Bereich und dann noch in groß angelegten Bauarbeiten die Sprengladungen platzieren.... überhaupt nicht auffällig....

sry für das OT, wollte das nur mal loswerden


----------



## Makalvian (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Heute morgen war auch irgendwo auf Zeitonline zu lesen, dass nun einige Aktienkurse einbrechen werden - naja, wenn man sonst keine Sorgen hat. Die Wallstreet reibt sich jedenfalls schon die Hände. Bin ich der einzige, der das pervers findet?



Wenn das nicht pervers ist, will ich garnicht erst wissen, was man dazu sagt das unsere Bundesregierung seit geschlagenen 3 Wochen darüber berät, ob man ein Volksvertreter weiter sein Volk abschlachten lässt oder nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2011)

Off-Topic, wie die Theorien um 2012 entfernt.


----------



## Ol@f (11. März 2011)

Meine Verwandschaft (,die dort lebt,) gehts Gott sei Dank gut. Eine meiner Cousinen hat zwar keinen Strom mehr, aber sonst soll alles in Ordnung sein...


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Als ich das heute früh gelesen habe dachte ich erst an 2012... hat irgendwie schon ein wenig was :/ 

Was mir am allermeisten Sorgen bereiten sind die Atomkraftwerke...  Armes Japan, ich mag das Land wirklich


----------



## Kuman (11. März 2011)

Was ein bisschen komisch ist, dass bei einer Überschwemmung das Kühlmittel fehlt...So weit ich weis ist das aber Wasser...Verrückte Welt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

Heute morgen hab ich im halbschlaf mitbekommen Erdbeben in Japan dachte ok das passiert,
dan kam ich 4 stunden später wieder nach Haus mach glotze an aber das hätte ich nie gedacht 
8,8 auf der skala. 
Und dan plannte ich auch noch vor parr wochen nen urlaub zu herbstferien nach Japan (noch nicht im reisebüro gewesen, kopfplanung)


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Was ein bisschen komisch ist, dass bei einer Überschwemmung das Kühlmittel fehlt...So weit ich weis ist das aber Wasser...Verrückte Welt


Ich weiß nich wie in so einem Atomkraftwerk gekühlt wird, aber ich denke mal mit Eis. Und Wasser ist da einfach zu Flüssig um keine Teile zu beschädigen.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Was ein bisschen komisch ist, dass bei einer Überschwemmung das Kühlmittel fehlt...So weit ich weis ist das aber Wasser...Verrückte Welt



Ich glaube kaum das verdrecktes Salzwasser aus dem Meer das durch Japan geflossen ist als Kühlmittel in einem Atomaren Reaktor gut ankommt... denken -> posten wäre mal wieder angesagt.... :/

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe war das wirkliche Beben im Ozean, das Beben Japan war quasi nur der Ausläufer davon, das Erdebeben hat dann zu einem Tsunami geführt welcher Japan fatal getroffen hat und jetzt auf die USA und Hawai zurast... korrekt soweit?


----------



## Kuman (11. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich wie in so einem Atomkraftwerk gekühlt wird, aber ich denke mal mit Eis. Und Wasser ist da einfach zu Flüssig um keine Teile zu beschädigen.



Mmh, also laut www.kernenergie.ch fungiert ganz normales Wasser als Kühlmittel...Wo ist da das Problem? Wasser sollten die doch im moment genug haben...
Außerdem bricht die Kettenreaktion ohne Wasser sofort ab. Dann sollte doch benötigte Kühlung auch immer weniger werden...


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Mmh, also laut www.kernenergie.ch fungiert ganz normales Wasser als Kühlmittel...Wo ist da das Problem? Wasser sollten die doch im moment genug haben...



Ich glaube kaum das das "ganz normales Wasser" ist, das ist sicher speziell angereichertes Wasser mit irgendwelchen Zusatzstoffen und sicherlich kein Salzwasser aus einem Tsunami.....


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

Das wasser kühlt den reaktor auf 230 °C max ist 350°C was drüber geht wird es kritisch das kan es zur kernschmelze kommen (dan gibts nen bum)


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Ja gut, dann würd ich auf Thoor´s theorie legen. Dreckiges Salzwasser un so.

Aber ich denke mal der entscheidende Faktor ist ie Kühlung des Wassers, der Strom oder wie auch immer funktioniert dafür nichtmehr.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2011)

Und wie soll dieses verschmutzte Wasser in den Kreislauf gelangen? Das ist ein geschlossener Kreislauf, der nicht so einfach von außen "aufgefüllt" werden kann.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Mmh, also laut www.kernenergie.ch fungiert ganz normales Wasser als Kühlmittel...Wo ist da das Problem? Wasser sollten die doch im moment genug haben...
> Außerdem bricht die Kettenreaktion ohne Wasser sofort ab. Dann sollte doch benötigte Kühlung auch immer weniger werden...



Ich bin kein Experte aber ich denke mal das das Salzwasser höchstens das ganze AKW "wegfrisst" und nicht kühlt.


----------



## Kuman (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das das "ganz normales Wasser" ist, das ist sicher speziell angereichertes Wasser mit irgendwelchen Zusatzstoffen und sicherlich kein Salzwasser aus einem Tsunami.....



Mit was soll es denn angereichert werden und wozu? "Einerseits dient es als Kühlmittel und transportiert die Energie im Form von heissem Dampf aus dem Reaktor hinaus zu den Dampfturbinen. Andererseits bremst es die bei der Kernspaltung davonfliegenden Neutronen (elektrisch ungeladene Bausteine des Atomkerns) ab und wirkt dadurch als sogenannter Moderator".
Ok, vielleicht ist Meerwasser da unpraktisch, aber die werden doch wohl da drauf vorbereitet sein...Ist ja net das erste Erdbeben in Japan


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ok, vielleicht ist Meerwasser da unpraktisch, aber die werden doch wohl da drauf vorbereitet sein...Ist ja net das erste Erdbeben in Japan



Ich versteh ja ehh nicht wie man ein AKW am Meer bauen kann.
Bei sovielen Erdbeben sollte man doch einrechnen können das sowas irgendwann mal geschieht...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

Baum ma nen akw in nen wald da ist ne oraganisation die sagt verpisst euch, so denke ich darüber


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Baum ma nen akw in nen wald da ist ne oraganisation die sagt verpisst euch, so denke ich darüber



Das ist doch kein Grund.

Können sie die AKWS ja gleic hauf aktiven Vulkanen bauen da stört es dann ja wenigstens niemanden. :X
(Vlt. etwas übertrieben)

Es wird sich doch ein Platz finden lassen der sicherer ist als direkt AM MEER.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und wie soll dieses verschmutzte Wasser in den Kreislauf gelangen? Das ist ein geschlossener Kreislauf, der nicht so einfach von außen "aufgefüllt" werden kann.



Ka aber ich kann mir vorstellen wenn die Erde bebt und n 6-10 Meter hoher Tsunami angerast kommt ist nichts mehr mit "Kreislauf"....


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

also thoor hat in dieser situation recht nen wunder das das akw noch steht bei 8,9 auf der skala


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ka aber ich kann mir vorstellen wenn die Erde bebt und n 6-10 Meter hoher Tsunami angerast kommt ist nichts mehr mit "Kreislauf"....



Dem Erdbeben sollte das AKW eigent nicht schaden.
(Denke mal das die Gebäude dort sicher vor solchen Katastrophen sind)

Und man kann bestimmt auch nicht einfach nen Wasserschlauch nehmen und damit aufs Gebäude zielen.
(Fals doch sollten die ziemlich schnell viele Wasserschläuche vorbereiten :S)


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Grund.
> 
> Können sie die AKWS ja gleic hauf aktiven Vulkanen bauen da stört es dann ja wenigstens niemanden. :X
> (Vlt. etwas übertrieben)
> ...



Naja Gut: 
Du kannst es nicht im Wald anbauen = Umweltschützer
In der Stadt = Menschen = Nicht Gut = OMFG WOLLT IHR UNS UMBRINGEN.
Nahe am Wasser = Ololol was soll schon passieren?

so denk ich mir dass


----------



## Petersburg (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Als ich das heute früh gelesen habe dachte ich erst an 2012... hat irgendwie schon ein wenig was :/
> 
> Was mir am allermeisten Sorgen bereiten sind die Atomkraftwerke...  Armes Japan, ich mag das Land wirklich



Ich hoffe auch mal, dass da alles gut geht. Wie könnte man nur ohne Japan leben?


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2011)

Also, so was das Fernsehen sagt, sei das AKW nichtmehr gefährlich.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also, so was das Fernsehen sagt, sei das AKW nichtmehr gefährlich.



Fals ja TOP.

Aber dann bleibt diese Problem:



> Das Wasser aus dem weltgrößten Atommeiler enthalte radioaktives Material, sagte ein Sprecher der Betreiberfirma Tokyo Electric Power Co am Montag.
> Die Agentur Jiji Press berichtete, es bestehe die Möglichkeit, dass ein Teil des mit geringem radioaktivem Material versetzten Wassers als Abwasser ins Meer gelangt sei.



Hoffen wir das es keinen langzeitschaden anrichtet.


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also, so was das Fernsehen sagt, sei das AKW nichtmehr gefährlich.



Joa...und es wird befüchrtet dass es wohl mehr als 1000 Opfer gibt...:/


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja Gut:
> Du kannst es nicht im Wald anbauen = Umweltschützer
> In der Stadt = Menschen = Nicht Gut = OMFG WOLLT IHR UNS UMBRINGEN.
> Nahe am Wasser = Ololol was soll schon passieren?
> ...



Ich finde diese Bemerkung ziemlich zynisch. Erstens dürfte hier sowieso niemand eine Ahnung haben, unter welchen Gesichtspunkten die Standorte für AKWs ausgewählt weirden, zweitens wird die Auswahl kaum so wie beschrieben stattgefunden haben.


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Bemerkung ziemlich zynisch. Erstens dürfte hier sowieso niemand eine Ahnung haben, unter welchen Gesichtspunkten die Standorte für AKWs ausgewählt weirden, zweitens wird die Auswahl kaum so wie beschrieben stattgefunden haben.



Natürlich hat sie dass nicht, und wie du schon sagtest hat hier wohl niemand eine Ahnung davon. 

Aber im grunde ist es so. Im Wald meckern die Umweltschützer in der Stadt ist es zu gefährlich für die Menschen. Ich denke man hätte es eher richtung Feld bauen sollen, nicht Wald. Aber wie schon gesagt: Du/Wir/Ich kennen nicht das Auswahl verfahren.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Bemerkung ziemlich zynisch. Erstens dürfte hier sowieso niemand eine Ahnung haben, unter welchen Gesichtspunkten die Standorte für AKWs ausgewählt weirden, zweitens wird die Auswahl kaum so wie beschrieben stattgefunden haben.



Aber selbst ich als Laie kann mir denken das irgendwann mal ein Erdbeben solche außmaße erreicht.
Und bei Atombetriebenen Dingen MUSS man alles mit einberechnen.

Hoffe sie lernen wenigstens da drauß.
Scheint ja nochmal gut gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Jester (11. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich versteh ja ehh nicht wie man ein AKW am Meer bauen kann.
> Bei sovielen Erdbeben sollte man doch einrechnen können das sowas irgendwann mal geschieht...



Verdammt, stimmt! Nächste Mal fragen wir einfach mal rum im Volk, werden sich sicher Experten finden lassen, die genau wissen, wo man nicht bauen solte. Immer wieder herrlich, wie leicht man durch einige Minuten Nachdenken die monatelange Arbeit von Expertengremien überflüssig machen kann.


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Man muss nicht gleich jemanden Angreifen, er versteht es halt nicht warum gerade so nah am Meer ein Atomkraftwerk gebaut wurde, man jedoch einschätzen konnte dass soetwas passieren kann. Ich auch nicht, aber wie du schon sagtest: Wir sind halt nur einfaches Volk. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. März 2011)

Weiter Amateur Videos... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x9QNzGY0qxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=871E8_DJ-rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZnfuxRl3F0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D7Y0mwifkGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jester (11. März 2011)

Ja, stimmt schon, tut mir Leid. Mich regen diese "ööh, omfg zomfg sind die blööd, wie können sie nur, loool, es wäre doch sooo einfach rofl xd höhö" Äußerungen immer extrem auf, auch wenn sich BlizzLord da noch deutlich geschickter und schlauer ausgedrückt hat.

Es hat schon seinen Grund, weshalb sich top ausgebildete Expertengremien hinsetzen und ewig lange über jedes kleine Scheissdetail verhandeln. Aber wir geraten wieder ins OT...


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt schon, tut mir Leid. Mich regen diese "ööh, omfg zomfg sind die blööd, wie können sie nur, loool, es wäre doch sooo einfach rofl xd höhö" Äußerungen immer extrem auf, auch wenn sich BlizzLord da noch deutlich geschickter und schlauer ausgedrückt hat.
> 
> Es hat schon seinen Grund, weshalb sich top ausgebildete Expertengremien hinsetzen und ewig lange über jedes kleine Scheissdetail verhandeln. Aber wir geraten wieder ins OT...



Joa, stimmt schon. Es wird schon seinen Grund haben dass es dor steht. Aber man darf sich halt auch Fragen:Warum? Hätte es nicht woanders stehen können? 

Und grade wenn die Menschen, das Volk, sich dann aufregen: "Omfg, wie Blöd kann man sein es dort hinzustellen", wird es dumm. Verständlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Amerika (bzw die USA) konnte da wohl noch rechtzeitig neues Kühlmittel liefern, wenigstens eine gute Nachricht.


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Amerika (bzw die USA) konnte da wohl noch rechtzeitig neues Kühlmittel liefern, wenigstens eine gute Nachricht.



Ja, ich will garnicht daran denken was passieren würde wenn es schief gegangen wäre. O_o


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ja, ich will garnicht daran denken was passieren würde wenn es schief gegangen wäre. O_o



Das hat man 2006 fast in Schweden gesehen. Dort konnte ein GAU in letzter Sekunde nur verhindert werden, weil ein Mann sich über Vorschriften hinwegesetzt hatte.
http://www.spiegel.de/pol... Ich finde es unverantwortlich, überhaupt AKW's zu betreiben, ob nun in einem Erdbeben gefährdeten Land oder irgendwo anders.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hat man 2006 fast in Schweden gesehen. Dort konnte ein GAU in letzter Sekunde nur verhindert werden, weil ein Mann sich über Vorschriften hinwegesetzt hatte.
> http://www.spiegel.de/pol... Ich finde es unverantwortlich, überhaupt AKW's zu betreiben, ob nun in einem Erdbeben gefährdeten Land oder irgendwo anders.



Sehe ich auch so, auch wenn die Gebäude ich sag mal "Erdbeben-Resistent" sein sollen, besteht IMMER ein Risiko. Wenn man dann doch liest, dass die AKWs 40% des Strombedarfs decken...


----------



## Valinar (11. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Aber selbst ich als Laie kann mir denken das irgendwann mal ein Erdbeben solche außmaße erreicht.
> Und bei Atombetriebenen Dingen MUSS man alles mit einberechnen.
> 
> Hoffe sie lernen wenigstens da drauß.
> Scheint ja nochmal gut gegangen zu sein.



Ich als Laie kann mir vorstellen das sich die Japanischen Techniker über die problematik sicherlich den Kopf mehr zerbrochen haben als jeder hier im Forum.
Nachlässig werden sie da sicher nicht gewesen sein denn insbesondere Japaner wissen was ein Fallout bedeutet.
Die Japaner sind nicht blöde und die AKWs wurden dort so sicher gebaut das sie auch einem Erdbeben standhalten können.
Ist ihnen ja nicht unbekannt das ihr Land im Asiatischen Feuerring liegt.
Die Notsysteme sind eingesprungen und ich nehm an das die Reaktoren ohnehin sofort runtergefahren wurden.
Macht zwar immernoch eine Kernschmelze möglich aber minimiert das Risiko nochmal stark.

Ist wahrscheinlich eben nur gut gegangen weil die Japaner die Meiler sorgfältig geplant und gebaut haben.
Man sollte nicht immer so tun als hätten die nur aus lust und laune ein AKW hingesetz ohne darüber nachgedacht zu haben.


Das Erdbeben gehört mit einer Stärke von 8,9 sicher zu den stärksten Erdbeben die es je Weltweit gab und mit sicherheit das stärkste überhaupt in Japan.
Die schäden werden Landesweit sicher sehr stark und ich befürchte es wird deutlich mehr als 1000 Opfer geben.
Das ganze Ausmaß wird man erst in Tagen sehen können.


----------



## The Reptil (11. März 2011)

Japan hat akws
Japan ist das einzige Land das Atombomben aufs Hirn bekommen hat 
ich glaub die wissen schon was sie tun und warum sie die haben 

Bin echt erstaunt wie gut die auf so was vorbereitet sind wenn es bei uns mal so rumpelt dann gute Nacht


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. März 2011)

Schon krass, dass ein solch starkes Beben stattgefunden hat und sogar ein Land wie Japan, das an Erdbeben "gewöhnt" ist und sich daran angepasst hat,
trotzdem von solch einer Katastrophe in den Ausmaßen praktisch lahm gelegt wurde.


Zum Glück ist mit den AKWs anscheinend alles noch mal gut gegangen, ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, was passiert wäre, wenn nicht....  


Hoffentlich gibt es nicht allzu starke Nachbeben und keine Tsunamiewellen, die den ganzen Pazifikraum bedrohen.


Immer wieder erschreckend, wie solche Naturkatastrophen den Mensch und seine Technik machtlos werden lassen.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Japan hat akws
> Japan ist das einzige Land das Atombomben aufs Hirn bekommen hat
> ich glaub die wissen schon was sie tun und warum sie die haben
> 
> Bin echt erstaunt wie gut die auf so was vorbereitet sind wenn es bei uns mal so rumpelt dann gute Nacht



Na ja, ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen was in östlichen Ländern passieren würde, oder gar in Russland... Deutschland ist in Sachen AKWs sicher auch kein Wunderbeispiel aber verglichen mit Russland heilig... Russland macht mir langsam allgemein wirklich Angst... was die da ob basteln möcht ich gar nicht erst wissen... aber das gehört hier nicht hin...

Ist aber irgendwie auch ein wenig typisch Mensch, dort wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Erdebebens enorm hoch ist baut er eine der grössten Metropolen der Welt und das im vermutlich dichtest besiedeltsten Land der Welt. War irgendwie offensichtlich das sowas früher oder später passiert...


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Naja...du musst bedenken die Länder wurde schon vor einigen Jahren/Jahrhunderten besiedelt. Japan konnte sicher nicht sagen: Ach stellen wir ein AKW nach Deutschland, England, usw.

Und die wollen schließlich auch Leben und ihren Strom haben, und ein "kleines" Risiko geht man dann halt ein. :S


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke. Wenigstens bin ich nicht die Einzige hier, die Witze über so etwas taktlos findet. Ich selbst habe einen ausgesprochen schwarzen Humor, aber über so etwas kann ich nicht lachen.




Wenn du es so tragisch findest, warum erwaehnst du dann nicht, dass du es toll findest wie gut eigentlich Japan fuer so ein starken Erdbeben vorbereitest ist und es erstaunlich ist. Was ich auch zurecht sehr gut finde, dass etwa 23 Menschen nur dabei gestorben sind?


Und wer hier wirklich etwas mehr in die Hose scheissen sollte, das waere ich. Denn Florida gehoert zu den Gebieten. Deutschland ist hingegen sicherer, was die Baustrukturen angeht.

Also ma bitte etwas entspannen hier.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist aber irgendwie auch ein wenig typisch Mensch, dort wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Erdebebens enorm hoch ist baut er eine der grössten Metropolen der Welt und das im vermutlich dichtest besiedeltsten Land der Welt. War irgendwie offensichtlich das sowas früher oder später passiert...




Dass Tokio irgendwann solche Ausmaße annimmt, haben die ersten Siedler wohl kaum einkalkuliert.
Und wohin würde man eine solch große Stadt umsiedeln wollen?

Die Menschen die dort leben, sind sich (hoffe ich doch) der Gefahr bewusst und haben genauso bewusst entschieden, dort mit den Beben zu leben.


zum Glück haben die Amis keine solch große Stadt im Yellowstone national parc, wobei Los Angeles und San Francisco ja auch in einer erdbebenreichen Gegend liegen.....


Ich stimme dir aber zu: es ist wirklich erstaunlich, dass der Mensch es immer schafft, sich dort anzusiedeln, wo Gefahr droht, die er nicht kontrollieren kann...


&#8364;: hier noch ein wie ich finde, gutes Video:
Seismologen versuchen Ursachen des Erdbebens zu ermitteln


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

> *19.37 *Im Pazifik vor Nicaragua hat es ein Erdbeben der Stärke 4,5 gegeben. Nach Angaben des nationalen Instituts für Erdstudien (Ineter) wurden zunächst keine Schäden verzeichnet. (ft)
> 
> *19.30* Die japanische Regierung hat vor weiteren Tsunamis gewarnt, meldet der Fernsehsender NHK. (ft)



Ist wohl noch nicht vorbei.


----------



## Valinar (11. März 2011)

Natürlich kann da immer etwas passieren aber die Japaner sind damit aufgewachsen.
In Europäischen Städten wären die schäden noch gewaltiger.
Und was in richtig Armen Ländern passiert hat man erst in Haiti gesehen.
Das Erdbeben hatte im vergleich ja "nur" eine Stärke von 7,0.

Aber 8,9 ist schon sehr heftig und gegen so eine Stärke kann man sicher nicht viel ausrichten.
Zumglück gibts solch starke Erdbeben nur sehr sehr selten.

Ob da eine zusammenhand besteht mit den Erdbeben in Neuseeland?

@Ceiwyn
Solche Nachbeben kann es noch Wochenlang geben.
Da die Gebäude ja schon beschädigt sind können die kleineren Beben noch viel schaden anrichten.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist wohl noch nicht vorbei.



Grade eben kam auf RTL n Interview mit nem Professor, es kann noch Monate später Nachbeben mit locker 7.0 geben...

Aber was mich richtig aufgeregt hat war wie RTL wieder auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt hat, die Hälfte des Berichts hatte NICHTS mit dem Erdebebn in Tokyo zu tun, lieber interviewt man eine Frau deren Mann vor 4 oder 5 Jahren bei einem Tsunami gestorben ist, und wie sie jetzt an der Unfallstelle tauchen geht... ist ja schön und gut, die Frau tut mir ja auch leid, aber was zum Teufel hat das damit zu tun?!


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Grade eben kam auf RTL n Interview mit nem Professor, es kann noch Monate später Nachbeben mit locker 7.0 geben...
> 
> Aber was mich richtig aufgeregt hat war wie RTL wieder auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt hat, die Hälfte des Berichts hatte NICHTS mit dem Erdebebn in Tokyo zu tun, lieber interviewt man eine Frau deren Mann vor 4 oder 5 Jahren bei einem Tsunami gestorben ist, und wie sie jetzt an der Unfallstelle tauchen geht... ist ja schön und gut, die Frau tut mir ja auch leid, aber was zum Teufel hat das damit zu tun?!



Damit wollen, sie wie du gesagt hast, auf die Tränendrüse drücken. Damit, du bei ihnen die Nachrichten verfolgst und nicht bei VOX oder ZDF oder SF1, was immer du auch schaust...^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Damit wollen, sie wie du gesagt hast, auf die Tränendrüse drücken. Damit, du bei ihnen die Nachrichten verfolgst und nicht bei VOX oder ZDF oder SF1, was immer du auch schaust...^^



Tja, im ZDF oder Phoenix könnte man ja halbwegs aktuell informiert werden, das muss natürlich unterbunden werden!


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Damit wollen, sie wie du gesagt hast, auf die Tränendrüse drücken. Damit, du bei ihnen die Nachrichten verfolgst und nicht bei VOX oder ZDF oder SF1, was immer du auch schaust...^^


Und zeigen wie wenig Niveau sie haben. Aber mal Ehrlich: Woher hat RTL so schnell diese Frau ausfindig gemacht. O_o


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, im ZDF oder Phoenix könnte man ja halbwegs aktuell informiert werden, das muss natürlich unterbunden werden!



Hey, RTL will ja auch Geld verdienen, damit sie nochmehr unnötige Reality-Shows produzieren können.


@Edou

Die haben das vermutlich vorgedreht. Ich wette die haben noch was über Brand,Tornados,Vulkanausbrüche und weiss der Teufel was, im Archiv.


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2011)

Wenn ich das grade richtig in den Nachrichten verstanden haben drohen den Akws nicht der Gau weil sie vom Tsunami zerstört wurden sondern weil sie keinen Strom mehr haben um die Kühlung funktionstüchtig zu machen.
Wobei ich das schon wieder Ironie Pur finde ein Reaktor droht die Kernschmelze weil er keinen Strom hat um sich selbst bei der Stromerzeugung zu kühlen


----------



## The Reptil (11. März 2011)

Ironischer weise muss man sagen guter Beweis ihrer Sicherheitstechnik


----------



## Valinar (11. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wenn ich das grade richtig in den Nachrichten verstanden haben drohen den Akws nicht der Gau weil sie vom Tsunami zerstört wurden sondern weil sie keinen Strom mehr haben um die Kühlung funktionstüchtig zu machen.
> Wobei ich das schon wieder Ironie Pur finde ein Reaktor droht die Kernschmelze weil er keinen Strom hat um sich selbst bei der Stromerzeugung zu kühlen



Ein Reaktor muss unbedingt gekühlt werden und wenn das nicht der Fall ist dann gibts eine Katastrophe.
Und bei solchen Notfällen muss der Reaktor unbedingt runtergefahren werden weil er sich sonst immer mehr erhitzt.
Dafür gibts ja dann ein Notstromsystem aber das ist wohl auch im Arsch.
Dann gibts nurnoch "Batterien" aber die halten ja nicht lange

In einer Turbine ist der Druck viel zu hoch und nun wollen sie wohl etwas Druck ablassen auch wenn dadurch Strahlung entweicht.
Aber wohl besser als eine Kernschmelze zu riskieren.


----------



## schattental (11. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wenn ich das grade richtig in den Nachrichten verstanden haben drohen den Akws nicht der Gau weil sie vom Tsunami zerstört wurden sondern weil sie keinen Strom mehr haben um die Kühlung funktionstüchtig zu machen.
> Wobei ich das schon wieder Ironie Pur finde ein Reaktor droht die Kernschmelze weil er keinen Strom hat um sich selbst bei der Stromerzeugung zu kühlen


nach erdbeben werden in japan die akws automatisch vom strom genommen.jetzt läuft das teil über batterien,die,so experten wohl nur stunden überbrücken können.aber nachbarländer wie auch die usa haben kühlmittel sofort auf die wege gebracht.wenn di enicht rechtzeitig eintreffen kann es zur kernschmelze kommen


----------



## Skatero (11. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn du es so tragisch findest, warum erwaehnst du dann nicht, dass du es toll findest wie gut eigentlich Japan fuer so ein starken Erdbeben vorbereitest ist und es erstaunlich ist. Was ich auch zurecht sehr gut finde, dass etwa 23 Menschen nur dabei gestorben sind?
> Und wer hier wirklich etwas mehr in die Hose scheissen sollte, das waere ich. Denn Florida gehoert zu den Gebieten. Deutschland ist hingegen sicherer, was die Baustrukturen angeht.
> Also ma bitte etwas entspannen hier.



Es sind leider wesentlich mehr Leute gestorben... 

[font=Georgia,]*18:06*
Die Meldungen über die Zahl der *Todesopfer* nach dem verheerenden Erdbeben und Tsunami in Japan sind unterschiedlich. Die japanische Agentur Kyodo spricht am Freitagabend bereits von *über 1000 Todesopfern.*[/font]


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2011)

Die Opfer sind vermutlich eher dem Tsunami zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## The Paladin (11. März 2011)

Weiß jemand von euch ob die Japanischen AKWs in der nähe von Städten sind? Falls ja, dann möge Gott ihnen beistehen dass es nicht zu einer Kernschmelze kommt (War dass mit Tschernobyl nicht auch so was mit Reaktorüberhitzung?)


----------



## The Reptil (11. März 2011)

hm könntet ja mal links zu euren quellen Posten ich dachte bei den AKWs gibts schon Entwarnung

btw in Nicaragua gibts auch ein Beben schön langsam glaub ich die hängen zusammen


hab Letzt mit einem Typen von der Atombehörde gesprochen der der hat gesagt Tschernobyl wahr einfach nur Schwachsinn 
wenn ich das Sicherheitssystem ausschalte und es dann kracht brauch ich mich nicht wundern


----------



## Skatero (11. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Opfer sind vermutlich eher dem Tsunami zum Opfer gefallen.



Ist ja eigentlich egal.




The schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch ob die Japanischen AKWs in der nähe von Städten sind? Falls ja, dann möge Gott ihnen beistehen dass es nicht zu einer Kernschmelze kommt (War dass mit Tschernobyl nicht auch so was mit Reaktorüberhitzung?)



Die AKWs sollen ja angeblich sicher sein. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.

Edit: Meine Quelle ist 20 Minuten. Sicher nicht die beste Quelle, aber die werden da jetzt sicher nicht irgendwelchen Mist schreiben.

Edit2: Gerade gelesen, dass es doch nicht so sicher ist.


----------



## TrollJumper (11. März 2011)

Ich habe da vorhin in den Nachrichten anderes gehört.
Da wird gesagt, es gäbe Probleme bei der Kühlung eines Reaktors, da es zeitweillige Stromausfälle gibt.
Zum anderen soll der Kühlwasserstand so weit gesunken sein, dass man die Brennstäbe sehen kann.
Naja, weiß ja nich ob das sicher ist.


----------



## schattental (11. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch ob die Japanischen AKWs in der nähe von Städten sind? Falls ja, dann möge Gott ihnen beistehen dass es nicht zu einer Kernschmelze kommt (War dass mit Tschernobyl nicht auch so was mit Reaktorüberhitzung?)


da war auch eine reaktorüberhitzung.bei dem versuch eine kernschmelze zu vermeidne wurde durch eine verkettung von umständen eine explosion ausgelöst,die radioaktives material kilometerweit herausschleuderte udn tschernobyl radioaktiv verseuchte...so ein fehler passiert wohl nicht mehr.die frage bleibt was eine kernschmelze auslösen könnte


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hat man 2006 fast in Schweden gesehen. Dort konnte ein GAU in letzter Sekunde nur verhindert werden, weil ein Mann sich über Vorschriften hinwegesetzt hatte.
> http://www.spiegel.de/pol... Ich finde es unverantwortlich, überhaupt AKW's zu betreiben, ob nun in einem Erdbeben gefährdeten Land oder irgendwo anders.



Geht mir mittlerweile auch so. Nach der Aktion heute bin ich wirklich ein Atomgegner geworden.
Da müssen andere Lösungen her... dringenst. Wir sitzen überall auf Pulverfässern mit den Dingern.


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2011)

Valinar schrieb:


> Ein Reaktor muss unbedingt gekühlt werden und wenn das nicht der Fall ist dann gibts eine Katastrophe.
> Und bei solchen Notfällen muss der Reaktor unbedingt runtergefahren werden weil er sich sonst immer mehr erhitzt.
> Dafür gibts ja dann ein Notstromsystem aber das ist wohl auch im Arsch.
> Dann gibts nurnoch "Batterien" aber die halten ja nicht lange
> ...


Meine Aussage war auch mehr auf die Ironie der Tatsache bezogen das ein Akw was selbst Strom erzeugt daran scheitertet seine Kühlsystem mit Strom am laufen zu halten.

Meine Aussagen Beziehen sich auf die Aussagen der Tagesschau.

Edit: grad gehört das in dem Akw Radioaktiver Dampf austritt die nähere Umgebung allerdings schon evakuiert ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. März 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Edit: Meine Quelle ist 20 Minuten. Sicher nicht die beste Quelle, aber die werden da jetzt sicher nicht irgendwelchen Mist schreiben.


20Minuten soll nicht die beste Quelle sein??? Ich finde sie die beste von allen Schweizer Seiten.


----------



## Skatero (11. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> 20Minuten soll nicht die beste Quelle sein??? Ich finde sie die beste von allen Schweizer Seiten.



Es gibt auch Seiten ausserhalb der Schweiz, aber ja sie ist sicher einer der besten Seiten aus der Schweiz.

btt: Das Erdbeben ist 8000 mal stärker als das Erdbeben von Christchurch. Ich hoffe, dass sich die Lage schnell bessert.


----------



## Makalvian (11. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> hm könntet ja mal links zu euren quellen Posten ich dachte bei den AKWs gibts schon Entwarnung
> 
> btw in Nicaragua gibts auch ein Beben schön langsam glaub ich die hängen zusammen
> 
> ...



Hier der Spiegel Online Artikel zum"Krisen-AKW"

http://www.spiegel.d...chaft/technik/0,1518,750346,00.html

hier noch das Bild der Standorte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lustig ist auf jedenfall volgender Abschnit vom Spiegel


*Wettrennen gegen die Zeit* 

*Die Kölner Gesellschaft für Anlagen- und Reaktorsicherheit berichtet unter Berufung auf japanische Angaben, dass das Notkühlsystem des AKW nur noch im Batteriebetrieb laufe - und dass die Energiezellen nur noch Strom für wenige Stunden liefern könnten. "Im allerschlimmsten Fall droht dann eine Kernschmelze", sagte GRS-Sprecher Sven Dokter. In diesem Fall werden die Brennstäbe im Reaktorkern so heiß, dass sie schmelzen. Es kann dadurch zu einer unkontrollierten Kettenreaktion und schlimmstenfalls zur Explosion des gesamten Reaktors kommen, wie es bei der Katastrophe von Tschernobyl 1986 passiert ist.*

*Für die japanischen Atom-Fachleute ist es ein Wettrennen gegen die Zeit: Sie müssen innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Stromversorgung der Kühlmittelpumpen wieder anwerfen. Sören Kliem vom Helmholtz-Zentrum Dresden-Rossendorf erklärte im Gespräch mit SPIEGEL ONLINE, ungefähr fünf bis sechs Stunden nach dem kompletten Ausfall des Kühlsystems drohten gravierende Probleme. Zumindest in Deutschland würde man bei Problemen der Stromversorgung im Kühlsystem zunächst auf Dieselgeneratoren setzen, so Kliem. Erst wenn das auch nicht funktionierte, kämen Batterien zum Einsatz - sozusagen als allerletztes Mittel, um eine gefährliche Überhitzung der Kernbrennstäbe zu verhindern.*

zu diesem Abschnitt

*Nach Angaben der japanischen Atomaufsicht hat die Betreiberfirma drei oder vier Generatorenfahrzeuge vor Ort. Diese könnten aber nicht angeschlossen werden, weil ein passendes Kabel fehle. Derzeit werde versucht, dieses Kabel per Flugzeug herbeizuschaffen. Gleichzeitig versuche das Unternehmen, aus einem anderen Kernkraftwerk eine Ersatzbatterie für den Notbetrieb des Kühlsystems zu dem havarierten AKW zu bringen. *


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Wenn man das so sieht, kann man wohl von Glück reden, dass nicht mehrere AKWs betroffen sind...


----------



## Petersburg (11. März 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Lustig ist auf jedenfall volgender Abschnit vom Spiegel



Und was ist dadrann bitte lustig?...


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Alle die jetzt behaupten AKW seien ach so böse, wo wollt ihr den Strom denn bittesehr hernehmen? Windkraft? Da wettern die Grünen ja auch dagegen, genau wie gegen Wasserkraft. Ich gehe davon, jeder der einen sofortigen Atomaussstieg befürwortet und AKWs so böse findet ist bereit im dunkeln zu leben, auf den Fernseher, TV, Telefon und andere Wohlstandsgüter zu verzichten welche Strom benötigen. 

Sicherlich muss eine Alternative gefunden werden, aber jetzt die AKW schlecht reden und gegen die böse Atomkraft politisieren ist irgendwie lächerlich.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Yellowstone? Weiss man das was genaueres wann der ca ausbrechen wird? Könnte ja theoretisch jeden Tag so weit sein oder?

Und nebenbei ist 20min.ch wohl eine der schlechtesten Seiten der Schweiz, Stammtischpresse auf Blick / Bild Niveau...


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn du es so tragisch findest, warum erwaehnst du dann nicht, dass du es toll findest wie gut eigentlich Japan fuer so ein starken Erdbeben vorbereitest ist und es erstaunlich ist. Was ich auch zurecht sehr gut finde, dass etwa 23 Menschen nur dabei gestorben sind?
> 
> 
> Und wer hier wirklich etwas mehr in die Hose scheissen sollte, das waere ich. Denn Florida gehoert zu den Gebieten. Deutschland ist hingegen sicherer, was die Baustrukturen angeht.
> ...



Manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob du hier trollst.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass seit längerer Zeit bekannt ist, dass es deutlich mehr Todesopfer sind (über 1000 ist der momentane Stand), sind diese Opfer eher dem Tsunami zuzuschreiben. Wappne dich mal gegen eine 10 Meter hohe Welle, die dein Haus einfach wegspült. Natürlich sind Japaner auf Erdbeben, auch starke, sehr gut vorbereitet - ich habe auch nie etwas Anderes behauptet.

Ich "scheiße" mir sicherlich nicht in die Hosen, was Erdbeben angeht. Wenn es hier in Deutschland bebt, dann so schwach, dass man es kaum mitbekommt. Hab mich vor ca. 2 Monaten z.B. gefragt, wieso denn die Vitrine hier so wackelt, bis meine Mutter angerufen hat und mich gefragt hat, ob ich das Erdbeben mitbekommen hätte. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das, was in Japan passiert ist, eine Katastrophe und ganz sicherlich nicht dafür geeignet, darüber Witze zu machen. In fünf Jahren können wir weiterreden, doch momentan ist so etwas mehr als nur pietätlos.

Wovor hast du Angst? Dass der Tsunami aus dem Pazifik über die USA springt und dich im am Atlantik gelegenen Florida trifft? Ich bezweifle, dass ich darüber noch weiterreden muss. Und was die Bauweise in den USA angeht: Dass die Häuser dort mehr dafür geeignet sind, vom bösen Wolf Erdbeben umgepustet zu werden, als die der Schweinchen Japan und Deutschland, ist jawohl hinreichend bekannt. Hat dich jemand gezwungen, in die USA zu ziehen? Ich bezweifle es.

"Bitte mal etwas entspannen hier" ist auch grandios. Mein Vater und seine Kollegen sitzen seit heute Morgen auf glühenden Kohlen, weil sie immer noch nichts von einem Kollegen gehört haben, der in der betroffenen Region (genauer in Sendai) wohnt. Und wer weiß, ob und wann sie etwas von ihm hören werden. Für unpassende Kommentare bist du wirklich gut zu gebrauchen.




Nun ja. Die Westküste der USA, also Kalifornien und Oregon, haben ihre Tsunami-Warnungen ja wieder zurückgezogen, ebenso wie Australien und Neuseeland. Wenigstens kam das Ganze nicht so weit.

Allerdings steigt der Druck im AKW Fukushima ja noch. Bislang auf der Anderthalbfache, und bislang funzt das Kühlsystem immer noch nicht. Und die Aussichten, es wieder ans Laufen zu kriegen, sind auch nicht gerade rosig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Alle die jetzt behaupten AKW seien ach so böse, wo wollt ihr den Strom denn bittesehr hernehmen? Windkraft? Da wettern die Grünen ja auch dagegen, genau wie gegen Wasserkraft. Ich gehe davon, jeder der einen sofortigen Atomaussstieg befürwortet und AKWs so böse findet ist bereit im dunkeln zu leben, auf den Fernseher, TV, Telefon und andere Wohlstandsgüter zu verzichten welche Strom benötigen.
> 
> Sicherlich muss eine Alternative gefunden werden, aber jetzt die AKW schlecht reden und gegen die böse Atomkraft politisieren ist irgendwie lächerlich.
> 
> ...



Und wenn uns so ein Ding um die Ohren fliegt, sagen wir: Naja, wir hatten ja keine andre Wahl, ne Zeit lang hats ja super funktioniert. 

Der Zweck heiligt eben nicht immer die Mittel. Deutschland verkauft ja einiges an Strom. Rechnerisch produzieren unsre sieben ältesten AKWs genau den Strom, den wir verkaufen. Würden wir zumindest die dicht machen, müssten wir nix einkaufen.


----------



## Kuman (11. März 2011)

Am coolsten sind die, die rum whinen, weil es net sicher sei und dann ketten se sich an schienen und wollen die transporte aufhalten...und der gute alte normalbürger darf für die ganzen kosten aufkommen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und nebenbei ist 20min.ch wohl eine der schlechtesten Seiten der Schweiz, Stammtischpresse auf Blick / Bild Niveau...



Welche seiten sind dann, für dich nicht auf Blick Niveau?


----------



## Makalvian (11. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und was ist dadrann bitte lustig?...



Man sieht indirekt das es wohl nur Weltweit einen Hersteller für dieses Verbindungskabel gibt, kein Nachbarland hat eins vorrätig. 
Klingt für mich im ersten Moment sehr komisch.

Genauso im grunde der im moment aufschwappende "Atomwahn", seit Jahren hinweg rostet vor unsere Haustür der Alte Sarkophag vor sich hin.

Der größte Witz an der ganzen Sache ist, dass Probleme erst von der Bevölkerung erkannt werden sobald sie in den Nachrichten auftauchen.
Schleichende hingegen die genauso große oder weitaus Größe Probleme darstellen, werden ingoriert gemäß dem Gedanken meine Generation geht es nichts mehr an.

Stellt man die kalten vergleiche zwischen beiden auf ist das jetztige ein Witz, da es ein "Normales Atomkraftwerk" ist und in diesem kein Waffenfähiges Material hergestellt wurde.

Fehlende Quelle das der Hersteller des Kabels in den USA sitzt wird nachgereicht suche gerade danach


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Alle die jetzt behaupten AKW seien ach so böse, wo wollt ihr den Strom denn bittesehr hernehmen? Windkraft? Da wettern die Grünen ja auch dagegen, genau wie gegen Wasserkraft. Ich gehe davon, jeder der einen sofortigen Atomaussstieg befürwortet und AKWs so böse findet ist bereit im dunkeln zu leben, auf den Fernseher, TV, Telefon und andere Wohlstandsgüter zu verzichten welche Strom benötigen.
> 
> Sicherlich muss eine Alternative gefunden werden, aber jetzt die AKW schlecht reden und gegen die böse Atomkraft politisieren ist irgendwie lächerlich.
> 
> ...



Sorry, was soll die Polemik...?
Natürlich gibt es Alternativen. Keiner müsste auf irgendetwas verzichten. Es müssten sich nur die Verantwortlichen mal auf ihren Arsch setzen und sich darum kümmern, dann gäbe es längst Alternative Möglichkeiten, die auch umgesetzt wären. Von Windenergie bis Solaranlagen. Stattdessen werden AKW Laufzeiten verlängert weil jeder nur ans Geld denkt. 
Und wenn die Dinger hochgehen, will natürlich keiner Schuld sein. Furchtbar...


Und kommt mir ja nicht mit der Geldfrage - wenn in der Regierung nicht nur Steuernverprasser sitzen würden, hätten wir das Problem nicht.
Also da hätte man sicherlich viel früher anfangen können etwas zu tun. Leider war es unserer Regierung bzw. unserem Land wohl nicht vergönnt.



Kuman schrieb:


> Am coolsten sind die, die rum whinen, weil es net sicher sei und dann ketten se sich an schienen und wollen die transporte aufhalten...und der gute alte normalbürger darf für die ganzen kosten aufkommen




Und Leute wie du sind dann die ersten, die rumheulen wenn ihnen die radioaktive Suppe um die Ohren fliegt. 

Hoffentlich wird nicht gleich der Thread wieder geschlossen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Am coolsten sind die, die rum whinen, weil es net sicher sei und dann ketten se sich an schienen und wollen die transporte aufhalten...und der gute alte normalbürger darf für die ganzen kosten aufkommen



Das ist im Grundgesetz geregelt. Versammlungen laut Art. 8 werden vom Staat bezahlt. Immer. 

Aber da sieht man dann wieder das Demokratieverständnis. Wenn Demos bezahlt werden, die die eigene Meinung vertreten, ist das ok. Bei anderen Meinungen soll es verboten werden.


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Am coolsten sind die, die rum whinen, weil es net sicher sei und dann ketten se sich an schienen und wollen die transporte aufhalten...und der gute alte normalbürger darf für die ganzen kosten aufkommen



Diese Aussage entspricht dem Niveau eines Bild lesers anders kann man das sagen. An sich würde ich jetzt anfangen dir zu erklären warum sich Leute an schienen Ketten und die Atomkraft versuchen zu Stoppen, wofür uns unsere Kinder wahrscheinlich irgendwann danken werden. Aber das ist nicht Inhalt dieses Thread und somit belase ich es bei dieser Aussage


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Es geht hier nicht um Alternative Energien sondern um das Thema Erdbeben in Japan. Über das Thema Energie könnten wir uns stundenlang streiten und es würde doch zu nichts führen. 

und zu dem Thema "Recht auf Demonstrationen" sag ich jetzt besser mal nichts sonst läuft das Fass endgültig noch über...

@Topic: So wie saussieht hats schon wieder ein Beben gegeben... gibts schon näheres dazu? Inwieweit muss man sich eigentlich in Europa darauf vorbereiten?


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Alternative Energien sondern um das Thema Erdbeben in Japan. Über das Thema Energie könnten wir uns stundenlang streiten und es würde doch zu nichts führen.
> 
> und zu dem Thema "Recht auf Demonstrationen" sag ich jetzt besser mal nichts sonst läuft das Fass endgültig noch über...
> 
> @Topic: So wie saussieht hats schon wieder ein Beben gegeben... gibts schon näheres dazu? Inwieweit muss man sich eigentlich in Europa darauf vorbereiten?



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du mit vorbereiten meinst, an sich besteht für uns keinerlei Gefahr auch dann nicht wenn es einen Gau im akw geben sollte. Wenn du meinst inwieweit wir helfen können gehe ich davon aus das wir das selbe machen sollten wie bei dem Tsunami in Thailand.


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wovor hast du Angst? Dass der Tsunami aus dem Pazifik über die USA springt und dich im am Atlantik gelegenen Florida trifft? Ich bezweifle, dass ich darüber noch weiterreden muss. Und was die Bauweise in den USA angeht: Dass die Häuser dort mehr dafür geeignet sind, vom bösen Wolf Erdbeben umgepustet zu werden, als die der Schweinchen Japan und Deutschland, ist jawohl hinreichend bekannt. Hat dich jemand gezwungen, in die USA zu ziehen? Ich bezweifle es.




Du weisst schon das Florida für Hurricans bekannt ist und keine Tsunamis. Ebenso gibt es an anderen Stellen auf der Welt schreckliche Momente. Manche liegen sterbenskrank im Bett oder müssen in den Krieg ziehen, an die Leute denkt da auch keiner ständig? Klar war dies für mich ein Schock als ich es heute morgen gelesen habe, aber immer hier alles Tod ernst zu behalten, als würde die Welt untergehen, muss echt nicht sein. 

Dennoch mein Beileid.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Das Erdbeben entstand doch aufgrund der verschiebung der 4 Kontinentalplatten oder? Könnte das nicht auch Auswirkungen auf Europa haben? Letztes Mal wurde doch irgendwas von Zeitverscheibung und verändern des Nordpols erzählt...


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2011)

Aber Scherze darüber machen sollte man trotzdem nicht. Nachdenken -> Posten, nicht andersherum. Zählt übrigens zu gesundem Menschenverstand und Einfühlungsvermögen, ist auch Erziehungssache. Aber ich schweife ab.

Natürlich weiß ich, dass Florida für Hurricanes bekannt ist. Und trotzdem bauen Amerikaner Häuschen, die jeder größere Sturm wegfegt. Obwohl es bekannt ist, dass dort Hurricanes/Tornados zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten fast an der Tagesordnung sind. Wie schon erwähnt - gezwungen hat dich wohl keiner, in die USA zu ziehen


----------



## The Reptil (11. März 2011)

falls es jemand interessiert 

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/

gibt immer andere quellen wenn man sucht


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber Scherze darüber machen sollte man trotzdem nicht. Nachdenken -> Posten, nicht andersherum. Zählt übrigens zu gesundem Menschenverstand und Einfühlungsvermögen, ist auch Erziehungssache. Aber ich schweife ab.
> 
> Natürlich weiß ich, dass Florida für Hurricanes bekannt ist. Und trotzdem bauen Amerikaner Häuschen, die jeder größere Sturm wegfegt. Obwohl es bekannt ist, dass dort Hurricanes/Tornados zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten fast an der Tagesordnung sind. Wie schon erwähnt - gezwungen hat dich wohl keiner, in die USA zu ziehen



War jetzt auch nicht direkt als Scherz gedacht, hatte zumindestens mit dem Thema auch etwas zu tun, aber man soll einfach bei der Realität bleiben und nicht Sachen schlimmer darstellen, als es ist. Mit Erziehungssache meinst du aber bestimmt nicht, dass meine Eltern mich falsch erziehen? 

Gezwungen kann man aber schon sagen. Gefallen tut es mir hier nicht, aber mit 15 Jahren hat man keine anderen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2011)

Ich habe das nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern verallgemeinert. Soziale Intelligenz kann man auch erziehen - oder eben nicht. Das meine ich damit, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich klink mich hier jetzt aus. Entweder bekomme ich einen Herzinfarkt oder einen Ban - beides möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich habe das nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern verallgemeinert. Soziale Intelligenz kann man auch erziehen - oder eben nicht. Das meine ich damit, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Ich klink mich hier jetzt aus. Entweder bekomme ich einen Herzinfarkt oder einen Ban - beides möchte ich nicht.



Dann krieg ihn meinetwegen aber hauptasche endlich genug OT hier drinnen... -.-"

wie schonmal gefragt: kann sowas eigentlich auch in Europa passieren? Gibts da irgendwelche Theorien bzw. Notfallpläne dazu?


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dann krieg ihn meinetwegen aber hauptasche endlich genug OT hier drinnen... -.-"
> 
> wie schonmal gefragt: kann sowas eigentlich auch in Europa passieren? Gibts da irgendwelche Theorien bzw. Notfallpläne dazu?



Glaube ich weniger (Notfallpläne).
Dass es passieren kann steht wohl ausser Frage. Es kann auch morgen ein Meteor auf Deutschland fallen und dann wars das.

Ich nehme an du meinst jetzt nen Tsunami?
Glaube das ist eher unwarscheinlich, theoretisch ist es aber überall möglich wo eine breite Küste vorhanden ist.
In unseren Gefilden gibts aber keine solche Plattenverschiebungen wie in Asien und im Pazifik.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaube ich weniger (Notfallpläne).
> Dass es passieren kann steht wohl ausser Frage. Es kann auch morgen ein Meteor auf Deutschland fallen und dann wars das.
> 
> Ich nehme an du meinst jetzt nen Tsunami?
> ...



Aber wenn doch die Platte in Japan nen "schubs" kriegt kann sich das doch bis nach Europa ausweiten... oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber wenn doch die Platte in Japan nen "schubs" kriegt kann sich das doch bis nach Europa ausweiten... oder etwa nicht?



Hat es ja auch, bei mir in Karlsruhe hat sich die Stadt ca. einen Zentimeter nach oben/unten bewegt. Nur verliert sich eben über die lange Strecke praktisch alle kinetische Energie.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hat es ja auch, bei mir in Karlsruhe hat sich die Stadt ca. einen Zentimeter nach oben/unten bewegt. Nur verliert sich eben über die lange Strecke praktisch alle kinetische Energie.



Ist das jetz n blöder Spruch oder meinst du das ernst? ich kenn mich damit echt nicht so aus, Deutschland ist doch auf der eurasischen Platte oder? Wenn die in Japan jetzt mit der Philipinischen, bzw. nordamerikanischen oder pazifischen Platte zusammenstösst muss sich der Schlag doch auch weiter ausbreiten oder nicht?


----------



## Valinar (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dann krieg ihn meinetwegen aber hauptasche endlich genug OT hier drinnen... -.-"
> 
> wie schonmal gefragt: kann sowas eigentlich auch in Europa passieren? Gibts da irgendwelche Theorien bzw. Notfallpläne dazu?



Ne das ist sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Es gibt zwar auch in Europa kleine Erdbeben aber bei weitem nicht so stark.
Die meisten spürt man garnicht.
Und ein Tsunami ist gerade in Mitteleuropa völlig unrealistisch.

Manche scheinen den Film 2012 ein bisschen zu ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Hat nicht viel mit dem Film zu tun wenn man sich damit nicht auskennt und logisch darüber nachdenkt, soll Leute geben die unabhängig von Medien, Internet und TV denken ;o)


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2011)

Valinar schrieb:


> Ne das ist sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> Es gibt zwar auch in Europa kleine Erdbeben aber bei weitem nicht so stark.
> Die meisten spürt man garnicht.
> Und ein Tsunami ist gerade in Mitteleuropa völlig unrealistisch.
> ...



Das hab ich doch schon erwähnt, dass die Erdbeben hier meistens kaum spürbar sind, außer an ein paar wackelnden Gläsern im Schrank oder so.

Gut, dass ich 2012 noch nicht gesehen habe. Selbst meine beste Freundin sieht in den jüngsten Geschehnissen immer wieder "Gespenster" in Form von Weltuntergangsvisionen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist das jetz n blöder Spruch oder meinst du das ernst? ich kenn mich damit echt nicht so aus, Deutschland ist doch auf der eurasischen Platte oder? Wenn die in Japan jetzt mit der Philipinischen, bzw. nordamerikanischen oder pazifischen Platte zusammenstösst muss sich der Schlag doch auch weiter ausbreiten oder nicht?



Ich bin kein Physiker, aber das lokale Blatt hats einigermaßen erklärt. 

http://www.ka-news.de/region/karlsruhe/Erdbeben-in-Japan-auch-in-Karlsruhe-zu-spueren;art6066,579543


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2011)

Meines wissens nach passieren Erdbeben nur in Regionen wo Platen aufeinander treffen. Was aber in Europa bzw. Deutschland nicht der Fall ist wodurch solche Starke Beben nicht möglich sind da wir von Epizentren zu weit weg sind. 
Wodurch ein Starkes Erdbeben unwahrscheinlich ist es aber zu kleineren kommen wenn es anders wo ein starkes Beben gab.
Ein Tsunami allerdings ist durchaus möglich ein Bsp. hab ich vorhin auf Zdf gesehen wo gesagt wurde das wenn bei einem aktiven Vulkan ein großer Teil abrutscht und dadurch dann soviel Wasser weggedrückt wird das ein Tsunami entsteht


----------



## Valinar (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hat nicht viel mit dem Film zu tun wenn man sich damit nicht auskennt und logisch darüber nachdenkt, soll Leute geben die unabhängig von Medien, Internet und TV denken ;o)



Jede Tektonische Platte bewegt sich.
Sie stoßen an andere und an den Schnittstellen staut sich riesen druck auf der irgendwann raus muss.
Es gibt Tausende Erdbeben und die meisten merkt man kaum.
Und nur an den rändern der Platten gibts diese starken Erdbeben.

Europa und insbesondere Mitteleuropa liegt weit entfernt vom Rand der Eurasischen Platte.

Japan liegt wiederum genau zwischen der Eurasischen,Nordamerikanischen,Pazifischen und noch einer anderen Tektonischen Platte.
Dachte zumindestens das es 4 waren.
Dort ist dann natürlich dementsprechend viel druck und Japan hat ja schon immer die meisten Erdbeben.
Erdbeben die dort passieren haben keine auswirkungen auf Europa...zumindestens keine die mir ohne Computer bemerken würden.
Die Platten verschieben sich um ein paar Zentimeter und das wars.
Und dann beginnt das halt wieder von vorn.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

> [font="arial, sans-serif"]*22.55 Uhr: In der Umgebung eines japanischen Atomkraftwerks steigt die Radioaktivität, wie die Behörden mitteilten. *Die Evakuierungen wurden ausgeweitet.[/font]



http://www.bild.de/B...-flutwelle.html

Nun also doch... so ein Mist 

Edit: 





> [font=arial, sans-serif]*22.58 Uhr: Im Atomkraftwerk Fukushima Nr. 1 ist einem Medienbericht zufolge ein Grad an Radioaktivität gemessen worden, der tausend Mal über dem Normalwert liegt.*[/font][font=arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, sans-serif]Die Nachrichtenagentur Kyodo berichtete am Samstag (Ortszeit), eine Sicherheitskommission habe dies im Kontrollraum Nr. 1 des Akw gemessen.[/font]


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/technik/0,1518,750459,00.html

Radioaktivität um 1000fachen Wert gestiegen



> *Japan muss eine nukleare Katastrophe fürchten: Im AKW Fukushima ist die Radioaktivität nach einem Agenturbericht auf das Tausendfache des normalen Wertes gestiegen. In der Umgebung werden ebenfalls deutlich erhöhte Werte gemessen - die Evakuierungen sollen ausgeweitet werden.*



Na klasse... das wird den Supergau geben... die Leute da tun mir so leid.


----------



## Noxiel (11. März 2011)

> Air that may contain radioactive materials will be vented from a nuclear power plant in quake-stricken Fukushima Prefecture. The Tokyo Electric Power Company has decided to release air from the reactor's containment vessels, aiming to avoid their breakdown.
> 
> The company issued a warning about its Fukushima Number One Plant early on Saturday morning. It said the pressure value for the reactor's containment vessels had risen, and that if the value was correct, the vessels could break down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valinar (11. März 2011)

Na super dann sind wohl auch die Techniker und Helfer verstrahlt die dort rein sind um das aufzuhalten.
Kann man nur hoffen das es irgendwie hinbekommen eine Kernschmelze zu verhindern.
Aber es heißt dass das Kühlmittel der Amis recht sinnlos ist da es nicht viel bringen wird.
Entweder die bringen das Kühlsystem wieder zum laufen oder man muss das schlimmste befürchten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Valinar schrieb:


> Na super dann sind wohl auch die Techniker und Helfer verstrahlt die dort rein sind um das aufzuhalten.
> Kann man nur hoffen das es irgendwie hinbekommen eine Kernschmelze zu verhindern.
> Aber es heißt dass das Kühlmittel der Amis recht sinnlos ist da es nicht viel bringen wird.
> Entweder die bringen das Kühlsystem wieder zum laufen oder man muss das schlimmste befürchten.



Das Kühlmittel muss erstmal ankommen, und die Batterien halten ja auch nicht ewig. Ich weiß nicht, in wieweit das alles mit der Maßnahme zu tun hat, dass die Betreiber irgendwie Druck ablassen wollten aus dem Reaktor. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die dann auf einmal das 1000 fache (!!!) an Strahlung im AKW vorfanden. Und alles im Umkreis von 10KM musste evakuiert werden... 

Die Mitarbeiter werden da wohl kaum ohne Schutzkleidung rein gegangen sein...


----------



## Valinar (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das Kühlmittel muss erstmal ankommen, und die Batterien halten ja auch nicht ewig. Ich weiß nicht, in wieweit das alles mit der Maßnahme zu tun hat, dass die Betreiber irgendwie Druck ablassen wollten aus dem Reaktor. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die dann auf einmal das 1000 fache (!!!) an Strahlung im AKW vorfanden. Und alles im Umkreis von 10KM musste evakuiert werden...
> 
> Die Mitarbeiter werden da wohl kaum ohne Schutzkleidung rein gegangen sein...



Wie gesagt die "Atomspezialisten" sagten dass es zwar nett von den Amis ist Kühlmittel zu schicken aber das es letztlich kaum was bringt.
Und auch Schutzkleidung ist bei Radioaktivität nur ein vorübergehender Schutz...und ab einer gewissen Strahlung bringt Strahlenschutzkleidung garnichts mehr.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das Kühlmittel muss erstmal ankommen, und die Batterien halten ja auch nicht ewig. Ich weiß nicht, in wieweit das alles mit der Maßnahme zu tun hat, dass die Betreiber irgendwie Druck ablassen wollten aus dem Reaktor. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die dann auf einmal das 1000 fache (!!!) an Strahlung im AKW vorfanden. Und alles im Umkreis von 10KM musste evakuiert werden...
> 
> Die Mitarbeiter werden da wohl kaum ohne Schutzkleidung rein gegangen sein...



Der 1000fache Wert wurde wohl laut SPIEGEL Artikel in Kontrollraum Nr. 1 festgestellt.
Außerhalb des AKWs ist der Wert 8 mal über dem Normalwert.




> Das Betreiberunternehmens Tepco (Tokyo Electric Power Company) bestätigte,* möglicherweise sei Radioaktivität ausgetreten. Auch ein Regierungsmitarbeiter sagte, dass die "Möglichkeit eines Lecks"* bestehe. Die Internationale Atomenergiebehörde IAEA teilte am Freitagabend mit, Japan habe sich entschlossen, in dem vom Erdbeben beschädigten Reaktor Druck abzulassen. Die IAEA berief sich auf japanische Behörden. Nach einer Experteneinschätzung aus Wien *ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass dabei keinerlei Radioaktivität freigesetzt wird.*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Hat denn diese erhöhte Strahlung mit der Maßnahme der Tepco zu tun ? Mir fehlt da jegliches Fachwissen ...


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Mal so ne ganz utopische Fragen, wenn die das nicht hinkriegen und es in Japan zur Kernschmelze kommt, was bedeutet das genau? Kann da jemand mal ungefähre Folgen aufzeigen.... irgendwie bin ich schockiert und interessiert zugleich...  ich hoffe wirklich für Japan das die das hinkriegen, hat mich seit Jahren keine Meldung mehr so bewegt wie das jetzt...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. März 2011)

Google mal nach "tschernobyl"


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Naja, je nach Größe des AKW's werden wohl einige Teile oder auch die ganze Hauptinsel komplett unbewohnbar werden. Langzeitfolgen wird es dann wohl im Raum Ostrussland, China, Korea und eben Japan geben. Wirklich spürbar wird das für uns wohl nicht.


> Google mal nach "tschernobyl"



Noch mal, das kann man nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Google mal nach "tschernobyl"



Tschernobyl war in einer eher ländlichen Bauerngegend und vor gut 50 Jahren, das kannste nicht mit nem Hightechland wie Japan mit so einer dichten Bevölkerungsdichte vergleichen...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. März 2011)

Also Razi meinte vorhin das große Teile Asiens, Russland und Teile Amerikas betroffen sein werden "könnten".
Ob es bis nach Europa kommt kA.
Folgen wären das n riesiges Gebiet verstrahlt wird.


----------



## Noxiel (11. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Google mal nach "tschernobyl"



Na na na, die Sicherheitsstandards haben sich seit damals schon verbessert und auch die Kanzel um den Reaktor ist wesentlich massiver geworden. Wir sollten als Laien jetzt nicht mit Begriffen ums uns werfen, nur weil wir Parallelen zu sehen glauben.

Die Situation ist sicher kritisch aber ich denke nicht, dass wir vor einem zweiten Tchernobyl stehen.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Also Razi meinte vorhin das große Teile Asiens, Russland und Teile Amerikas betroffen sein werden "könnten".
> Ob es bis nach Europa kommt kA.
> Folgen wären das n riesiges Gebiet verstrahlt wird.



Naja, ich meine wenn jetzt die Kernschmelze in Fukushima losgeht ists ja eigentlich nur Frage der Zeit bis andere AKW betroffen sind, sind ja ziemlich dicht gebaut worden... Das heisst ganz Japan geht auf gut Deutsch den bach runter... und gestern Abend war noch alles in Ordnung...  heftig heftig...


----------



## Petersburg (11. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Also Razi meinte vorhin das große Teile Asiens, Russland und Teile Amerikas betroffen sein werden "könnten".
> Ob es bis nach Europa kommt kA.
> Folgen wären das n riesiges Gebiet verstrahlt wird.



Ich frag mich, wie groß das Gebiet sein würde, was richtig verstrahlt wird. Nicht dass das nacher halb japan ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

> [font=arial, sans-serif]*Heinz Smital, Kernphysiker und Atomexperte von Greenpeace, zu BILD.de: *„*Das ist ein Zeichen, dass sich die Situation zuspitzt. Die Kernkühlung scheint nicht zu funktionieren, verschiedene Systeme sind wahrscheinlich nicht mehr funktionstüchtig. Die Maßnahme, Druck abzulassen, ist im Prinzip richtig, um die Reaktorintegrität zu retten.“
> *[/font][font=arial, sans-serif]*
> *[/font]
> [font=arial, sans-serif]*Der Atomexperte weiter: „Es besteht Handlungsbedarf, der Reaktor entwickelt sich zu einem echten Problemfall. Ich vermute, dass die Evakuierungszone um den Reaktor noch ausgeweitet wird.“*[/font]



Also hatte es doch was mit der Maßnahme zu tun, nicht wirklich beruhigend :/


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie groß das Gebiet sein würde, was richtig verstrahlt wird. Nicht dass das nacher halb japan ist



Ich HÄTTE jetzt behauptet wenn alles schief geht was schief gehen kann ist komplett Japan unbewohnbar... bzw. nur noch ganz wenig Gebiete...


----------



## Makalvian (11. März 2011)

Eigentlich kann dir das keiner denke ich so genau sagen, da nicht klar wird wie diese AKW überhaupt aufgebaut ist, also wieviele Reaktoren, wieviel "Material" überhaupt vorrätig etc...

aber wenn es wirklich zur Schmelze kommt dürften die ungefähren Auswirkungen von Tschernobyl ähnlich sein, dies ist ja der einzigste bekannte "Feldversuch" 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katastrophe_von_Tschernobyl


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tschernobyl war in einer eher ländlichen Bauerngegend und vor gut 50 Jahren, das kannste nicht mit nem Hightechland wie Japan mit so einer dichten Bevölkerungsdichte vergleichen...





Thoor schrieb:


> es in Japan zur Kernschmelze kommt, was bedeutet das genau? Kann da jemand mal ungefähre Folgen aufzeigen.


Du hast doch nach den Folgen gefragt? die werden endlich wie in "Tschernobyl" sein einfach Schlimmer, wie du schon gesagt hast wegen Bevölkerungsdichte etc...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Naja, ich meine wenn jetzt die Kernschmelze in Fukushima losgeht ists ja eigentlich nur Frage der Zeit bis andere AKW betroffen sind, sind ja ziemlich dicht gebaut worden... Das heisst ganz Japan geht auf gut Deutsch den bach runter... und gestern Abend war noch alles in Ordnung...  heftig heftig...



Wieso sollte sich das auf andere AKW ausweiten? Ich glaube, hier malen einige Leute zu schwarz. Es unterscheiden sich folgende Faktoren von Tschernobyl:

1: Das Problem wurde erkannt und Lösungsansätze liegen vor - anders als damals.
2: Der technologische Standard ist weitaus höher, die AKWs sind vor allem in JAPAN weitaus sicherer als in der UKRAINE. 
3: Japan ist ein Hightechland und kann alle nötigen Materialien fix beschaffen, Tschernobyl lag mitten in der Pampa.
4: In Tschernobyl hat es außer den Technikern keiner gemerkt, dass da was nicht stimmt. Hier weiß es die ganze Welt und die besten Wissenschaftler stehen auf Abruf bereit.
5: Evakuierungsmaßnahmen wurden getroffen, im schlimmsten Fall wäre die Opferzahl trotzdem geringer als in der Ukraine.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sich das auf andere AKW ausweiten? Ich glaube, hier malen einige Leute zu schwarz. Es unterscheiden sich folgende Faktoren von Tschernobyl:
> 
> 1: Das Problem wurde erkannt und Lösungsansätze liegen vor - anders als damals.
> 2: Der technologische Standard ist weitaus höher, die AKWs sind vor allem in JAPAN weitaus sicherer als in der UKRAINE.
> ...



Das wollt ich hören, danke  irgendwie bin ich wirklich total schockiert das halb Japan innerhalb von einem Tag ausradiert werden könnte o_O


----------



## Makalvian (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 5: Evakuierungsmaßnahmen wurden getroffen, im schlimmsten Fall wäre die Opferzahl trotzdem geringer als in der Ukraine.



Das kannste klar so nicht sagen, gerade durch die Langzeitschäden der atomaren Verseuchung in der nähe der Dicht bewohnsten Gebieten der Welt.

*Edit: grad bei Greenpeace gefunden*

*23:45 - Greenpeace-Kernphysiker Heinz Smital: Die tausendfach erhöhte Strahlung deutet auf eine zumindest partielle Kernschmelze hin. *

*23:20 - Dramatische Lage in Fukushima. Im AKW steigt die Radioaktivität rapide an. Es droht eine Kernschmelze. Der japanische Premierminister Naoto Kan forderte die Menschen in einem Radius von 10 Kilometern um das Kraftwerk auf, sich in Sicherheit zu *

http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/atomkraft/nachrichten/artikel/erdbeben_in_japan_regierung_ruft_atomaren_notstand_aus/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sich das auf andere AKW ausweiten? Ich glaube, hier malen einige Leute zu schwarz. Es unterscheiden sich folgende Faktoren von Tschernobyl:
> 
> 1: Das Problem wurde erkannt und Lösungsansätze liegen vor - anders als damals.
> 2: Der technologische Standard ist weitaus höher, die AKWs sind vor allem in JAPAN weitaus sicherer als in der UKRAINE.
> ...



Man muss wohl bedenken, dass die Infrastruktur in Japan stark geschwächt ist. Natürlich kann man das nicht mit Tschernobyl vergleichen, allerdings sieht es nicht gut, wenn jetzt schon alles im Umfeld von 10 KM evakuiert wird. Man hat nicht mehr viel Zeit, morgen sind wir alle schlauer. Falls es zur Kernschmelze kommt, wird trotzdem ein riesiges Gebiet nicht bewohnbar sein, evtl. auch Tokyo, eine der wichtigsten Metropolen der Welt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Das kannste klar so nicht sagen, gerade durch die Langzeitschäden der atomaren Verseuchung in der nähe der Dicht bewohnsten Gebieten der Welt.



Na gut, ich hab jetzt von Japan geredet. Klar müsste man dann auch in China, Korea, Russland und co. Gegenmaßnahmen einleiten. Wie auch immer die aussehen mögen.


----------



## Wolfner (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 3: Japan ist ein Hightechland und kann alle nötigen Materialien fix beschaffen, Tschernobyl lag mitten in der Pampa.



Blöd halt wenns die ganze Hochtechnologie weggeschwemmt hat.
Die finden derzeit nichtmal die Kabel um die Ersatzreaktoren anzuschließen was ich so gehört hab.

Man wird aber auch nicht jeden Tag von einer radioaktiven, giftigen Mülllawine verfolgt, die brennt und Häuser mitzieht.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Sollte es zur Kernschmelze kommen, wird vorallem die Verwendung von AKWs weltweit wieder debattiert werden.

Ich könnte wetten, dass danach Proteste in ganzer Welt nicht lange auf sich Warten lassen werden.

@Ceiwyn
Nette zusammenfassung, allerdings muss man bedenken, dass da momentan im größten Teil Japans totales Chaos herrscht.
Was wiederum das ganze nicht ganz so anders macht wie in Tschernobyl - von neueren technischen Standards mal abgesehen.

Ich bin auch tief beunruhigt wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob eine Kernschmelze zu einer internationalen Katastrophe werden könnte (andere staaten beeinträchtig?) oder ein rein nationales Problem bleiben würde? Was ja schlimm genug wäre. 

Man stelle sich vor Tokyo wäre nicht mehr bewohnbar? Naja wir sind alle Laien auf dem Gebiet, es lässt sich also schlecht abschätzen welche Ausmaße so eine Sache annehmen könnte.


----------



## Valinar (11. März 2011)

Es kommt halt darauf an ob dort wirklich etwas passiert oder ob "nur" der Druck abgelassen wird.
Falls das reicht dann ist die Umgebung des AKWs verstrahlt aber es ist Regional begrenzt.
Fliegt das ganze ding in die Luft(was ich nicht denke) dann gibts auch einen Fallout und das könnte je nach Windrichtung riesen Gebiete verstrahlen.
Das hätte aufgrund der dichten Bevölkerung deutlich schlimmere folgen als Tschernobyl.
Aber Europa wäre nicht betroffen...zumindestens nicht direkt.

Kommt aber auch darauf an wie hoch letztlich die Strahlung ist.
Hiroshima und Nagasaki sind heutzutage auch Großstädte wo die Hintergrundstrahlung nicht höher als normal ist.

Man muss aber auch nicht gleich alles Schwarz sehen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sollte es zur Kernschmelze kommen, wird vorallem die Verwendung von AKWs weltweit wieder debattiert werden.


Wenn wir schon dabei sind 

*"Beschädigtes AKW befeuert deutsche Atomdebatte" *


Klicken


----------



## Makalvian (11. März 2011)

Die Greenpeace zusammenfassung gibts auch noch

http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/atomkraft/nachrichten/artikel/erdbeben_in_japan_regierung_ruft_atomaren_notstand_aus/


----------



## Falathrim (12. März 2011)

Ich finde diesen engen Blick (höhö, ausgerechnet in einem Thread über Japan) nach dem Motto "Hoffentlich kommt das nicht nach Europa" schrecklich. Sollte es wirklich dazu kommen, dass es zum Super-GAU kommt (Haben wir übrigens schon 


> schwerer Störfall, für dessen Beherrschung die Anlage noch _ausgelegt_ ist, d. h., den sie übersteht, ohne dass radioaktives Material oder Strahlung über die zulässigen Grenzwerte hinaus aus der Anlage austritt.


Quelle: Wikipedia)
bzw. eine Kernschmelze einsetzt, dann ist das nicht nur eine humanitäre Katastrophe mit einer nicht abschätzbaren Anzahl an Toten (und einer noch einmal exponentiell höheren Anzahl an Spätfolgen wie Fehl- oder Missgeburten), was ansich schon schlimm genug ist und den Westen betrifft, sondern auch wirtschaftlich, da Japan eine der größten Wirtschaftsnationen der Welt ist, in der ein großer Anteil an Autos und Mikrotechnologie in der Welt produziert wird. In der globalisierten Welt wäre der Super-GAU in Japan ein wahnsinniger wirtschaftlicher Schlag, würde wahrscheinlich zu einer neuen, schweren Wirtschaftskrise führen, besonders wenn Korea und China auch betroffen sind. Unser Leben wäre also nicht bedroht, aber die Existenz von Millionen Menschen in Deutschland schon.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Ich möchte keine Panik schüren aber vor 6 Minuten auf Twitter gelesen:



> reactor in Fukushima 100 times more powerful thn Chernobyl



Ich weiß nicht wie glaubwürdig das ist, aber wenn das Ding in Fukushima wirklich 100 mal leistungsfähiger ist als Chernobyl, dann wäre ein Supergau wohl auch entsprechend größer.
Jedenfalls muss man davon ausgehen...?!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2011)

Wie wäre es mit der Twitter Quelle?


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Twitter Quelle?



Der Twitter ist im Spiegel Leitartikel verlinkt.
Bei mir rauschen da aber alle paar Sekunden neue Meldungen durch, ich finds grad nicht wieder.


----------



## Falathrim (12. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich möchte keine Panik schüren aber vor 6 Minuten auf Twitter gelesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das macht natürlich etwas panisch, aber man kann es immer noch nicht so simpel sehen. Auch als eingeschworener Atomkraft-Gegner muss ich sagen, dass der Aufbau der japanischen AKW deutlich anders ist als der von den Reaktoren in Tchernobyl. Selbst im Falle einer Kernschmelze hätte man noch die Reaktorwände, in der Nähe vermutlich (hoffentlich) einen massiven Sarkophag...wenn nicht kann man aber mit einer deutlich gigantischeren Katastrophe rechnen...aber erstmal abwarten. 
Aber ich hoffe, dass diese Geschichte zu einer Umdenken in der Welt bzgl. AKW führt.
Ich sag nur "Die AKW in Japan sind die sichersten der Welt, gegen Erdbeben gesichert" usw.

edit: Übrigens ist das mit der "hunderfachen Leistung" übertrieben
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernkraftwerk_Fukushima_Daiichi
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernkraftwerk_Tschernobyl
Der Block 4 des Kernkraftwerks Tchernobyl hatte eine Bruttoleistung von 925 Megawatt, das AKW Fukushima 1 eine Bruttoleistung von 4.685 Megawatt. Da gibt es allerdings auch mehrere Blocks, die Frage ist wie viele betroffen sind


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

http://www.spiegel.d...,750254,00.html



> *+++ Auch in zweiter Atomanlage machen Reaktoren Probleme +++*
> 
> [00.12 Uhr] Laut Betreiberunternehmen Tepco weisen* jetzt auch drei Reaktoren an der zweiten Anlage, Fukishima-Daini, Störungen auf*. *Dem Unternehmen zufolge könne der Druck in einigen Reaktoren nicht mehr kontrolliert werden.* Fukushima-Daini liegt rund elf Kilometer von der Anlage Fukushima-Daiichi entfernt, in der von einem beschädigten Reaktor Druck abgelassen werden soll




Sind also mehrere Anlagen betroffen, allerdings offenbar alle im Umkreis von Fukushima.
Ich werd gleich nochmal auf Google Maps genauer schauen wie das da aussieht.


Neues Beben, 4,9 Stärke
http://earthquake.us.../usc0001zjj.php
ca. 500km nördlich von Tokio


edit:

Also wenn man Google Maps Glauben schenken darf sind es genau genommen 2 Kernkraftwerke:

Fukushima 1 (Daini) und Fukushima 2 (Daiichi)
Bei beiden sind Störungen aufgetreten.


----------



## Petersburg (12. März 2011)

Inzwischen wäre ich froh wenn ich heute aufwache und Japan noch existiert


----------



## Thoor (12. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Inzwischen wäre ich froh wenn ich heute aufwache und Japan noch existiert



Dachte ich mir auch grade  "Mal schauen ob die Welt morgen noch existiert" D:


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Inzwischen wäre ich froh wenn ich heute aufwache und Japan noch existiert



Naja, lass mal die Kirche im Dorf, so schlimm wirds nicht sein.

Aber es wird sich wohl in den nächsten Stunden zeigen welche Ausmaße die Katastrophe annimmt. Ich bin ernsthaft betroffen und das ist irgendwie selten der Fall gewesen bei mir, bisher.
Vorallem die Bevölkerung tut mir leid angesichts der Tatsache, dass es sich hier um so eine schlecht kontrollierbare und völlig unabsehbare Katastrophe handelt - als wären Erdbeben und Tsunami noch nicht genug, ist die Radioaktivität nun scheinbar der größte Feind der eventuell noch kommen wird. 


edit:

Kleine Info nebenbei:

Im AKW Daiichi sind 3 von 6 Reaktoren ausgefallen.
Wenn man nun bedenkt dass aber auch das Daini AKW betroffen ist, kann man summasummarum davon ausgehen dass mindestens 4 Reaktoren in verschiedenen AKWs von Störungen in der Kühlung betroffen sind.



Quelle: http://www.reuters.c...E72A8DD20110311


edit numero2:

http://www.tepco.co.jp/en/press/corp-com/release/11031211-e.html



> [...]
> [Nuclear Power Station]
> 
> *Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Power Station:
> ...




Ich korrigiere meine Rechnung:

Insgesamt 7 Reaktoren ausgefallen


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

ich muss zugeben mich in die ganze sache jetzt nicht eingelesen zu haben, aber müsste es für solcher fälle nicht notfallmassnahmen geben? ich mein solche naturkatatstrophen sind doch nix neues für japan. zwar nicht in den dimensionen aber mit rechnen sollte man doch schon oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

scheinen wirklich in die Kacke gegriffen zu haben 

Erdbeben --> Tsunami --> Atommeiler fliegen einem um die Ohren 

Gozilla wäre vielleicht weniger schlimm gewesen obwohl der ist auch radioaktiv verseucht


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. März 2011)

Naja, die AKWs müssen bis zu einer Stärke 8,25 Erdbeben sicher sein...


----------



## Shaila (12. März 2011)

Es kann niemals eine vollständige Sicherheit zu 100% gewährleistet werden. So etwas ist schlicht weg unmöglich. Das ist ebenso unmöglich, wie die Ausmaße von Naturkatastrophen vorherzusagen. Die Natur ist unberechenbar und schwer bis überhaupt nicht zu kontrollieren. Allein mit der Existenz von Atomkraftwerken spielt man im Prinzip mit Leben, besonders, wenn sie in einem solchen Gebiet stehen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. März 2011)

Tagesschau wurde gerade gesagt das in einem anderen AKW wohl der Druck komplett außer Kontrolle gerät da die Kühlung komplett ausgefallen ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

gerade weil die natur unberechenbar ist und japan seine naturphänomene kennt sollten doch entsprechende protokolle existieren. den menschen da gilt natürlich mein mitgefühl, aber da hätte doch bestimmt einiges im vorfeld verhindert werden können.
ein fall für captain hindsight!


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Tagesschau wurde gerade gesagt das in einem anderen AKW wohl der Druck komplett außer Kontrolle gerät da die Kühlung komplett ausgefallen ist.



Hab ich auch gehört eben. Unklar ist nur, ob damit die zwei AKWs in Fukishima gemeint sind oder noch eins.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (12. März 2011)

Und was bedeutet des jetzt für die dort in der Nähe lebenden Menschen?


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet des jetzt für die dort in der Nähe lebenden Menschen?



Na, der Evakuierungsradius wird ständig erweitert, derzeit liegt er bei 10 Km. Wenn da wirklich etwas hochgeht, wird durch die Explosion vermutlich kein Anwohner getötet. Wobei es ja eher um die Radioaktivität geht.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Scheint wirklich irgendein Kühlsystem komplett ausgefallen zu sein, laut Twitter soll bald eine neue Message von der Regierung kommen.

http://twitter.com/search?q=%23jpquake < Twitter Link


edit: Jupp, Notstand ausgerufen für 2. AKW http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/technik/0,1518,750459,00.html

Es sind die beiden Dinger in Fukishima


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (12. März 2011)

und wielange wäre das jetzt verseucht, wenn es hochgeht?


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Da fragste was, keine Ahnung!




> IRLUncut RT @YanniKouts: Nuclear Expert: "Fukushima Has 24 Hours To Avoid A Core Meltdown Scenario" http://bit.ly/dYrB0U #nuclear *#jpquake* #eqjp &#31119;&#23798;&#30476;



24 Stunden offenbar Zeit um den Supergau zu verhindern.

Auch interessant:

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Japan+earthquake+factbox+Entire+Japan+coast+shifted+metres+earth+axis+moves+inches/4425617/story.html

Die ganze japanische Küste ist um fast 2 einhalb Meter verschoben worden.
Jemand ne Ahnung wieviel inches in Meter sind?


----------



## Makalvian (12. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> und wielange wäre das jetzt verseucht, wenn es hochgeht?



Einfache Antwort länger als ein Menschenleben, jedenfalls kann keiner sagen wieviel Material dabei an die Umwelt abgegeben wird.


*1 inch = 0.0254 meters
*
warum sind eigentlich sämtliche Nachrichtenseiten mittlerweile so gestaltet das man nicht mal mehr sieht wann die News online gegangen ist ?*

Edit : Wikipedia Artikel zur radioaktiven Halbwertszeit

http://de.wikipedia....e_Halbwertszeit
*


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

hm also so wie ich das verstehe müssen die akws gar nicht in die Luft fliegen es entweicht "nur" radioaktiv verseuchtes Material 

weil hier immer so der Eindruck entsteht das da jetzt die mega Explosionen zu erwarten sind


----------



## Hsvfan (12. März 2011)

@ Warsongschlachter1

Wenn es zum Super-Gau kommen würde...dann kannst du davon ausgehen, das die Gebiete rund um das Atomkraftwerk für viele Jahre unbewohnbar wären

Bestes Beispiel Tschernobyl....das is immerhin schon fast 25 Jahre her...und selbst heute ist das noch alles Sperrgebiet um den Reaktor, weil die Strahlenwerte noch sehr hoch sind

Oder auch Hiroshima und Nagasaki das is immerhin schon fast 70 jahre her oder so ...ich glaube selbst da ist noch radioaktivität nachweisbar durch die Atombomben...war zwar kein Super-Gau und ich weiss auch nicht ob das Vergleichbar ist

also Super-Gau und Atombombe.......aber dennoch kann man daran sehen wie lange sich so eine Verseuchung halten kann


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> hm also so wie ich das verstehe müssen die akws gar nicht in die Luft fliegen es entweicht "nur" radioaktiv verseuchtes Material
> 
> weil hier immer so der Eindruck entsteht das da jetzt die mega Explosionen zu erwarten sind



Das reicht ja wohl auch.... wenn die ganze Suppe da rum"schwebt", dann kann man die Gegend ja sowieso vergessen. Das ist praktisch so als würde man eine dicke Bombe draufschmeissen. 
Sogar schlimmer. Denn bei einer Bombe würde wenigstens was übrig bleiben. Durch Radioaktivität kannste dich da aber nicht mal mehr aufhalten.

Twitter sagt: 5,6 Millionen Haushalte ohne Strom


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

naja Bombe ist schon schlimmer 

Die Strahlung hast in beiden fällen

nur die Bombe verteilt die noch besser und du hast dazu die Zerstörung durch druck und Hitze 

das die Kontamination durchs Wetter weiter getragen wird hast so oder so


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Überall heißt es ja immer über 1000 Todesopfer.
Nun hat die Kyodo News Agency gemeldet dass 88.000 (!) Menschen vermisst werden. (Twitter)


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

88 000 ist schon heftig kann aber auch ein Fehler sein


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Boah können die beiden AKW´s mal hoch gehen bzw können dies mal verhindern? Ich bin schon fast 14 stunden am dauer N24 gucken und langsam mag ich nimma..... (aber ich will halt wissen was passiert, da es gerade extrem spannend wird)


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> 88 000 ist schon heftig kann aber auch ein Fehler sein



Tja so genau weiß das niemand. Wird wohl Wochen dauern bis man da konkrete Schätzungen parat hat.

Aber wie man das von solchen Katastrophe gewohnt ist, wirds wohl noch alles etwas nach oben korrigiert.

Twitter:
In Tokyo läuft wohl Verkehrsmässig das meiste wieder in geregelten Bahnen.
In einer Reaktorschutzhülle steigt die Temperatur immer weiter. Wovon hier genau die Rede ist, kann man nur mutmaßen.

Wichtig wird wohl auch die Windrichtung sein.
Eine Kernschmelze wäre der worst case, es sieht aber wohl eher nach mehreren Lecks aus. Und die Suppe wird dann überall hingepustet 
Die Gefahr einer Schmelze ist jedoch nicht gebannt. Laut Twitter bleiben "mehrere Stunden" zur Lösung des Problems.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

Kann irgendwie auch nicht so recht schlafen...

Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, dass etwas Heftiges passiert, aber irgendwie deuten die jüngsten Entwicklungen doch in diese Richtung.

_
Tragedienne of heavens
 Watching the eyes of the night
 Sailing the virgin oceans
 A planetride for the Mother and Child_


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

> Tokio (dpa) - Nach dem Ausfall der Kühlanlage im japanischen Atomkraftwerk Fukushima 2 haben die Behörden auch dort Evakuierungen angeordnet. Die Anwohner in einem Umkreis von drei Kilometern müssen ihre Häuser verlassen. Zuvor waren bereits in einem Radius von zehn Kilometern um das Atomkraftwerk Fukushima 1 die Bewohner in Sicherheit gebracht worden. Nach dem Ausfall der Kühlanlagen in Folge des schweren Erdbebens drohen in den Atommeilern Kernschmelzen.


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> In einer Reaktorschutzhülle steigt die Temperatur immer weiter. Wovon hier genau die Rede ist, kann man nur mutmaßen.



Naja das die Temperatur so arg steigt kann ja nur bedeuten das die Kühlung komplett weg ist. Und wenn sie weiter steigt kann man bald nimma wirklich was gegen den Gau machen.


----------



## Valinar (12. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> und wielange wäre das jetzt verseucht, wenn es hochgeht?



Das ist unterschiedlich.
Gibt ja verschiedene Arten von Strahlungen.
Wenns wirklich verstrahlt ist dann für Zehntausende von Jahren.
Es gibt sogar Radioaktive Teilchen die eine Halbwertzeit von Milliarden von Jahren haben.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Ich mag auch noch nicht schlafen gehen... verfolge die ganze Zeit was es neues gibt... und trinke Tee... 

*Laut Twitter und Kyodo Agency:*

- 50 Länder haben inzwischen Japan Hilfe angeboten
- irgendein Minister wurde informiert dass die Notkühlung in AKW Fukishima 2 ausgefallen ist
- ganze landstriche sind verwüstet


Furchtbar was da los ist. Tokio scheint ja noch vergleichsweise glimpflich davon gekommen zu sein. Aber der Rest...


edit: und schweres nachbeben in Nagano vor wenigen Minuten
edit2: die Stadt Rikuzentakata ist vollständig zerstört (was für ein Name, weiß nicht ob ich mich vertippt hab O.o)


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

macht mal N-TV an, anscheinend is schon Strahlung ausgetreten


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

Valinar schrieb:


> Das ist unterschiedlich.
> Gibt ja verschiedene Arten von Strahlungen.
> Wenns wirklich verstrahlt ist dann für Zehntausende von Jahren.
> Es gibt sogar Radioaktive Teilchen die eine Halbwertzeit von Milliarden von Jahren haben.



Naja, die werden kaum Thorium 232 benutzt haben. Wohl eher gewöhnliches Uran 235. Die Strahlung nimmt ja relativ schnell ab, eben immer prozentual. Aber die ersten paar hundert Jahre sollte man die Gegend meiden.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> macht mal N-TV an, anscheinend is schon Strahlung ausgetreten



Jo läuft bei mir auch ^^

Radioaktivität ist definitiv schon ausgetreten - angeblich schon vor Stunden. 
Irgendwann nach 22 Uhr kam die Meldung dass die Strahlung im Eingangsbereich des AKWs 8x so hoch wie normal war. Also ist auf jedenfall schon einiges verseucht, die Frage ist, welche Ausmaße das noch annimmt.

Laut twitter wurde vor einigen Minuten 20.000 Menschen aus der direkten Umgebung evakuiert.

edit: Medien ist kein Zutritt zu den AKWs erlaubt, die haben wohl die Gegend abgeriegelt, naja warscheinlich will sowieso kein Reporter freiwillig dahin.


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo läuft bei mir auch ^^
> 
> Radioaktivität ist definitiv schon ausgetreten - angeblich schon vor Stunden.
> Irgendwann nach 22 Uhr kam die Meldung dass die Strahlung im Eingangsbereich des AKWs 8x so hoch wie normal war. Also ist auf jedenfall schon einiges verseucht, die Frage ist, welche Ausmaße das noch annimmt.
> ...



Da is momentan echt alles möglich, vll kommt ja gleich Godzilla, kämpft gegen Garuda und die trampeln einfach alles kaputt...


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

hm das sagt wiki zum Thema Kernschmelze

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernschmelze


----------



## schneemaus (12. März 2011)

> Tokio - An dem beschädigten Atomkraftwerk in Fukushima hat es offenbar eine Explosion gegeben. Die Außenhülle des Reaktors scheint abgesprengt, berichtet der Fernsehsenders NHK.
> 
> Es habe das Geräusch einer Explosion gegeben, danach sei weißer Rauch aufgestiegen, berichtete der japanische Fernsehsender NHK. Fernsehbilder des japanischen TV-Senders NHK deuten darauf hin, dass bei der Explosion Teile der Gebäudehülle des Reaktors Fukushima 1 weggebrochen sind. Mehrere Mitarbeiter des Atomkraftwerks nordöstlich von Tokio wurden demnach verletzt. Die Ursache sei noch unbekannt. Laut dem Betreiber Tepco scheine es mehrere Verletzte zu geben, meldete die japanische Nachrichtenagentur Jiji Press. Den Berichten zufolge war der Grad der in der Anlage gemessenen Radioaktivität zudem 20 Mal so hoch wie normal.
> 
> Die japanische Atomenergiebehörde erklärte zu den Berichten über eine Explosion, diese habe sich nicht im Atomkraftwerk Fukushima Daiichi ereignet. Ein Regierungssprecher sagte aber, eine Kernschmelze sei möglich.



Klingt natürlich nach nicht sehr tollen Aussichten. Zumal nicht nur Fukushima-Daiichi ein Problem darstellt, sondern nun auch Fukushima-Daina, wo das Kühlsystem von 3 Reaktoren ausgefallen ist. Noch dazu läuft das Kühlsystem der Aufbereitungsanlage Rokkasho momentan nur mit Dieselgeneratoren - die ja auch nicht für Ewigkeiten Strom liefern. Dort liegen rund 3000 Tonnen radioaktiver, abgebrannter Brennstoff, die sich, wenn nicht oder nicht richtig gekühlt, selbst entzünden würden.




Quelle. spiegel.de


----------



## Makalvian (12. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pg4uogOEUrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



0:47 kommt die Explosion an sich.... für mich sieht das nicht aus als wären teile der Gebäudehülle also Dach und Außenwand zusammengestürtzt
man sieht eher die Teile von innen auch außen drängen 

*Edit :

**09.55 Uhr: NHK TV berichet: Dach und Mauern des Reaktorgebäudes ist zerstört. Die Strahlung vor dem AKW Fukuschima Daiichi (1) um das 1529fache erhöht. *

*09:00: Die Explosion hat Schäden am Reaktorgebäude verursacht. Mehrere Personen wurden bei der Explosion verletzt. N-TV vermutet aufgrund von Bildmaterial, dass die Außenhülle abgesprengt worden ist. 

Quelle
**http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/atomkraft/nachrichten/artikel/erdbeben_in_japan_regierung_ruft_atomaren_notstand_aus/*


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

> *Offenbar Explosion in japanischem Atomkraftwerk *
> Dach und Mauern des Reaktorgebäudes sind zerstört. Vermutlich wurde eine Kernschmelze in Gang gesetzt. Radioaktivität wird frei. Mehrere Arbeiter wurden verletzt.


----------



## wowfighter (12. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, die werden kaum Thorium 232 benutzt haben. Wohl eher gewöhnliches Uran 235. Die Strahlung nimmt ja relativ schnell ab, eben immer prozentual. Aber die ersten paar hundert Jahre sollte man die Gegend meiden.



Wenn Uran 235 vorhanden ist ist auch Uran 238, Cäsium,Bor,Cadmium und Iod alles was noch in den Brennstäben/Regelstäben sein könnte evtl. vorhanden.
Zudem ist es viel schlimmer wenn das vorhandene Radioaktive Wasser mit dem Grundwasser in Verbindung kommt.


----------



## Ol@f (12. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> edit: und schweres nachbeben in Nagano vor wenigen Minuten


Gerade mal dort angerufen..
Genauer: Im südlichen Stadtteil hatte das Erdbeben eine Stärke von 6,x M und im Nördlichen 4,x M.
Quelle: Tante, die da als Gesundheitsbeamtin oder so arbeitet.

Über die AKW's hat sie selbst auch nichts genaueres gehört...


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

Cäsium soll ja schon ausgetreten sein ... mann o mann .. wat für ne verdammte sch**** ...

Edit:


> Schon vor der Explosion war aus dem AKW Cäsium ausgetreten. Natürliches Cäsium 133 ist ein goldglänzendes, sehr weiches Metall und kommt in winzigen Spuren in den Gesteinen der Erdkruste vor.
> 
> Sein radioaktiver Verwandter, das gefährliche Cäsium 137, entsteht bei der Kernspaltung. Bei der Reaktorkatastrophe von Tschernobyl 1986 waren große Mengen davon entwichen. Das Sperrgebiet um den Reaktor hat bis heute einen Radius von 30 Kilometern.
> 
> Es kann über die Abluft oder das Abwasser aus Atomanlagen gelangen und wird direkt oder über die Wurzeln von Pflanzen aufgenommen. Über diesen Umweg kommt es auch in Milch, Fleisch und Fisch. Pilze waren nach der Katastrophe von Tschernobyl besonders belastet. Hohe Konzentrationen können Muskelgewebe und Nieren des Menschen schädigen. Es verteilt sich gleichmäßig im Körper, so dass seine Strahlung den ganzen Organismus trifft.


Quelle Spiegel.de


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Wenn Uran 235 vorhanden ist ist auch Uran 238, Cäsium,Bor,Cadmium und Iod alles was noch in den Regelstäben sein könnte evtl. vorhanden.
> Zudem ist es viel schlimmer wenn das vorhandene Radioaktive Wasser mit dem Grundwasser in Verbindung kommt.



Naja, die Explosion im AKW war schon tüchtig. Da wurde garantiert schon einiges freigesetzt. 

Ein gutes hat die Sache: Vielleicht hören wir jetzt mit dem ganzen Atomdreck auf.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

> [10.36 Uhr] Augenzeugen in Japan berichten von Hamsterkäufen. Einige Bürger seien bereits Richtung Süden aufgebrochen, um sich vor der Atomkatastrophe im Nordosten des Landes in Sicherheit zu bringen.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, die Explosion im AKW war schon tüchtig. Da wurde garantiert schon einiges freigesetzt.
> 
> Ein gutes hat die Sache: Vielleicht hören wir jetzt mit dem ganzen Atomdreck auf.



Das wär gut.

Bin gerade erst aufgestanden und schockiert... hätte das nicht für möglich gehalten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2011)

n-tv fang an zu nerven, wiederholen dauert alles und dann kommen die Gleichen Bilder nochmal mit einer Heroischen Endzeit Musik.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

na ja hin wieder bekommt man ja auch neue Informationsbröckchen  aber ist ja auch klar das die alles wiederholen wenn sie selber nix neues haben


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Man sollte vom schlimmsten ausgehen.
Und bei einer Kernschmelze (wenn sie bereits abläuft), dann können sie die Insel einmotten. Tokio wird über kurz oder lang unbewohnbar? Man weiß es nicht...

Da müssen jetzt wohl Experten ran....


----------



## Karvon (12. März 2011)

Die Leute da unten tun mir so Leid! Wenn man sich die Berichte dazu ansieht, bekomm ich Gänsehaut.

Aber was ich nicht verstehe, ist, dass man nicht daran denkt, wie man ohne strom/batterie das Kühlwasser nicht kühlen kann.....


----------



## Kuroshiki (12. März 2011)

Also gerade haben sie im japanischen Fernsehen gesagt, dass radioaktive teilchen ausgetreten sind, aber bisher nicht an die Umwelt gekommen sind. Sprich die 152fache Strahlenmenge von denen
hier viele reden, wurde nur im Reaktorraum festgestellt. Außerdem wird es im worst-case trotzdem nicht so schlimm werden wie in Tchernobyl, da der Reaktor schon seit fast 24 Stunde abgestellt ist.

Gefahr besteht nur falls es eine weitere sehr viel stärkere Explosion gibt, welche das radioaktive Material in der Umgebung verteilt.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Laut Twitter wird von der Regierung die Umgebung im 20km Umkreis evakuiert (statt bisher 10km).


edit:
http://www.trust.org/alertnet/news/radiation-leaking-from-japans-quake-hit-nuclear-plant/



> [...]
> Italy's National Institute of Geophysics and Volcanology said the earth's axis *shifted 25 cm* as a result of the quake and the U.S. Geological Survey said the main island of Japan had shifted 2.4 metres.
> [...]



Erdachse hat sich um 25cm verschoben O.o


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Karvon schrieb:


> Die Leute da unten tun mir so Leid! Wenn man sich die Berichte dazu ansieht, bekomm ich Gänsehaut.
> 
> Aber was ich nicht verstehe, ist, dass man nicht daran denkt, wie man ohne strom/batterie das Kühlwasser nicht kühlen kann.....



Natürlich haben die es bedacht, nur durch das starke Erdbeben und die Tzunami wurde halt die Stromversorgung bis auf die Notfall Notfall Batterie schlichtweg zerstört. Das ist einfach ziemlich kacke gelaufen, aber genug Sicherungen waren prinzipiell da.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Laut Twitter wird von der Regierung die Umgebung im 20km Umkreis evakuiert (statt bisher 10km).
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...



Stärkt die Vermutung, dass die Kernschmelze schon im Gange ist. Wenns wirklich zu solch einer "Wolke" kommt, muss ja nicht immer unbedingt sein, dann wird sie wohl (also im Moment) nach Norden ziehen. (wurde vorhin bei N24 berichtet)


----------



## Makalvian (12. März 2011)

Karvon schrieb:


> Aber was ich nicht verstehe, ist, dass man nicht daran denkt, wie man ohne strom/batterie das Kühlwasser nicht kühlen kann.....



Sie hatte ja im Grunde genommen für die Kühlung eine unerschöpfliche Quelle nämlich das Meer und in der Anlage gab es 

- Dieselaggregat
- Notbatterien
- Netzanschluss 

Da Stromnetz zusammengebrochen, Dieselaggregat und Notbatterien Wasserschäden haben bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig.

Die Kühlflüssigkeit wird durch Pumpen in die eigentliche Kammer gepumpt, diese benötigen Energie und ich denke außer die Absicherung durch Fossile Brennstoffe vor Ort, vorgehaltenen Strom in Batterien und der normale Anschluss gibt es níchtmehr viel womit sie sonst betrieben werden könnten. 

Es ist änhlich wie bei sämtlichen Feuerschutzanlagen, also ortsfesten Löschanlagen nach VdS/Nfpa diese benötigen sobald sie öffentliche Gebäude schützen, mehrer Absicherungen gegen Netzausfall.


Edit: Es dürfte klar sein das nicht direkt mit Meerwasser gekühlt wird sondern dieses aufbereitet werden muss, zum Einsatz im einem AKW. Dennoch wurden diese Anlagen gerade am Meer gebaut um dies als Wasserquelle zu nutzen.

Die Meldungen das sowohl Dieselaggregat und die Batterien Wasserschäden davon getragen haben sollen, sind von heute Nacht auf N-TV/N24


----------



## Blasto (12. März 2011)

Ich war ja ziemlich geschockt als ich gesehen hab wie die Wassermassen voller Dreck über das Land geht...

Laut den Nachrichten soll es wenn es zur einer Kernschmelze kommt beim AKW genau so schlimm sein wie bei tschernobyl, auch wenn das jetzt ein bisschen sehr egoistisch(was es auch ist) hoffe ich das die Wolke nicht über Europa fliegt...(besonders da wir in Österreich selber kein AKW haben auch wenn wir teilweise den Strom aus anderen Ländern beziehen...)

aber die Bilder sind sehr erschreckend und ich muss schon sagen das ich einen Respekt vor den Japanern habe wenn ich sehe wie locker sie dabei bleiben


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Sie hatte ja im Grunde genommen für die Kühlung eine unerschöpfliche Quelle nämlich das Meer und in der Anlage gab es




Glaube, das ist so nicht ganz korrekt.
Man denkt natürlich wegen dem ganzen Wasser dass das alles kühlen müsste, aber dafür wird IMO spezielles Wasser benötigt.
Also eine Flut die auf das Gebäude trifft, wird kaum als Kühlung fungieren können. Aber kenne mich da auch zu wenig aus... alles nur Vermutungen.


Was mich stört ist das Verhalten der Regierung, einerseits wird gesagt, es sei Radioaktivität entwichen, andererseits ist in der Umgebung bereits Cäsium und Jod gemessen worden, heißt die Kacke is schon am dampfen.
Ich glaube die versuchen das Ganze auch etwas runterzuspielen um keine panik auszulösen.
Hamsterkäufe gibt es trotzdem schon überall.... verständlicherweise. Wenn ich an deren Stelle wäre, ich würd versuchen von der Insel runterzukommen...

Es ist sicherlich schon was durchgebrannt, was aber offiziell noch keiner bestätigt.


edit:
der genaue Wortlaut:



> [...]
> *zwei radioaktive Substanzen, Caesium und Jod,* seien in der nähe des Kraftwerkes Fukushima 1 festgestellt worden. Das deute darauf hin, dass einige der Metallbehälter *mit Uranbrennstoff zu schmelzen begonnen haben*.



http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,750472,00.html


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Hmmm wie man an der Explosion sieht hat der Reaktor wohl keine Decke mehr, ergo wäre Kühlen jetzt eh bissal unpraktisch. Das Kühlmittel würde ja jetzt unkontrolliert verdampfen, und dieser verstrahlte Dampf würde sich munter ausbreiten.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Ein Experte auf N-TV sagte gerade dass die Experten in Japan wohl noch ein schwereres Beben erwarten.
Im Nachhinein weiß man wohl dass es sich bei dem Beben gestern erst um ein VORbeben gehandelt hat.

Na klasse....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

Nun wird auch alles im Kreis um 30 KM evakuiert, die Experten in Japan gehen jetzt von einer Kernschmelze aus! Kam grad auf N24...

Die Explosion fand tatsächlich im Kernkraftwerk statt.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (12. März 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Ich war ja ziemlich geschockt als ich gesehen hab wie die Wassermassen voller Dreck über das Land geht...
> 
> Laut den Nachrichten soll es wenn es zur einer Kernschmelze kommt beim AKW genau so schlimm sein wie bei tschernobyl, auch wenn das jetzt ein bisschen sehr egoistisch(was es auch ist) hoffe ich das die Wolke nicht über Europa fliegt...(besonders da wir in Österreich selber kein AKW haben auch wenn wir teilweise den Strom aus anderen Ländern beziehen...)
> 
> aber die Bilder sind sehr erschreckend und ich muss schon sagen das ich einen Respekt vor den Japanern habe wenn ich sehe wie locker sie dabei bleiben



Wenn es nach Europa kommen würde-würde es eig. ja nach westen müssen also durch China usw. das wäre ja eine Katastrophe!


----------



## Nanimo (12. März 2011)

Man weiss aber noch nicht ob das in dem AKW der Maschinenraum war oder der Reaktor der da hoch gegangen ist.

PS: So ne Kacke wollte doch dieses Jahr oder nächstes Jahr Urlaub da machen.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Man weiss aber noch nicht ob das in dem AKW der Maschinenraum war oder der Reaktor der da hoch gegangen ist.
> 
> PS: So ne Kacke wollte doch dieses Jahr oder nächstes Jahr Urlaub da machen.



Tja laut auswärtigem Amt sollte man das besser lassen. Es gibt schon ausdrückliche Reisewarnungen nach Japan und die meisten Flüge wurden sowieso gestrichen.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (12. März 2011)

Auf web.de steht das es keine Auswirkungen auf uns haben wird laut dem Umweltminister


----------



## Karli1994 (12. März 2011)

der reaktor selber ist nicht in die luft gegangen nur das dach sie wollten nähmlich mit frischluft kühlen es war aber zu viel druck am ventil für die wasserstoff kühlung es wird erst richtig gefärlich wenn der reaktor 2800 °C erreicht dann gibts ne kernschmelze das was bisher weggeschmolzen ist sind die schläuche in denen sich das spaltbare material befindet


----------



## Erz1 (12. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Auf web.de steht das es keine Auswirkungen auf uns haben wird laut dem Umweltminister



Ökologische vielleicht nicht, wirtschaftlich könnte es uns aber durchaus auch betreffen.


----------



## Throndel (12. März 2011)

und was Lernt die Menschheit daraus? nichts...... es werden weiter und weiter Atomkraftwerke gebaut anstatt auch nur mal daran zu denken auf alternative Energien umzusteigen.

P.S: Trotzdem mach ich mich nicht drüber lustig und finde es auch sehr schlimm für die Menschen die dort wohnen :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. März 2011)

Die japanische Behörde für Kernkraftsicherheit hat Kernschmelze im AKW Fukushima offiziell bestätigt, meldet ARD-Korrespondent aus Tokyo


----------



## Erz1 (12. März 2011)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die japanische Behörde für Kernkraftsicherheit hat Kernschmelze im AKW Fukushima offiziell bestätigt, meldet ARD-Korrespondent aus Tokyo



Jau, das wäre dann auch der Grund, warum bisher keine Pressekonferenz gegeben wurde, wie sie eigentlich angekündigt war.


----------



## BlizzLord (12. März 2011)

Dann heißt es jetzt wohl hoffen das sich der Schaden halbwegs in Grenzen hält.


----------



## yves1993 (12. März 2011)

Tja die Menschen lernen es verdammt nochmal einfach nicht mit den Atomkraftwerken.

Es muss ja immer irgendwo etwas passieren damit das Thema mal erwähnt wird...
Jo aber hauptsache bei Euch in Deutschland die Laufzeitverlängerung beantragen...

Zieht euch diese Doku mal rein, das sind die wertvollsten 1,5 Stunden die ich je in ein Video auf Youtube investiert habe.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDiThP-JZCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Außerdem melde ich den Thread mal als Sticky, als Zeitzeuge und einfach weil es ein aktuelles Thema ist...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich vor ein paar Monaten im Fernsehen gesehen (ARD?), wirklich unglaublich. 

Btw: In Deutschland fangen schon die ersten Demos an... gefundenes Fressen für die Opposition (besonders SPD und GRÜNE), aber das ist momentan unwichtig.


----------



## yves1993 (12. März 2011)

Wollte die Doku schon auf DVD bestellen, finde sie aber nirgends mehr >.<

Auch wenn man Youtube Videos runterladen kann, dafür wäre ich einfach bereit Geld zu zahlen um sie als DVD im Regal stehen zu haben.
Diese Doku ist ein viel zu unbeachtetes Juwel voller Tatsachen.

http://www.amazon.de/Tschernobyl-Thomas-Johnson/dp/B000LPR25A/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1299930983&sr=8-9


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Bei der Atomkraft muss man aber auch bedenken, das es noch keine ausreichenden Alternativen gibt. Wind, Sonne und Wasserkraftwerke sind schlichtweg nicht effizient genug um unseren Bedarf zu decken. Mir is jedenfalls Atomkraft lieber als Kohlekraftwerke.


----------



## Karli1994 (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Bei der Atomkraft muss man aber auch bedenken, das es noch keine ausreichenden Alternativen gibt. Wind, Sonne und Wasserkraftwerke sind schlichtweg nicht effizient genug um unseren Bedarf zu decken. Mir is jedenfalls Atomkraft lieber als Kohlekraftwerke.



wasserkraft ist nur in gebirgigen ländern am effektivsten aber japan hat ziemlich viel von ihren bergen abgetragen und ins meer geschüttet um mehr bebaubare fläche zu haben jetzt sieht man das ergebnis vom wirtschaftlichen aufschwungs japans


----------



## Thoor (12. März 2011)

Könnt ihr bitte mal aufhören ne Atomdebatte loszutreten? Man könnte meinen auf buffed treiben sich nur Atomexperten und absolute Molekühl wissenschaftler rum... wenn ihr achso schlau und achso toll seid dann geht in die Politik und führt alternative Energien ein aber hört auf in dem Thread Zeug zu verzapfen das absolut nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat....


----------



## tonygt (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Bei der Atomkraft muss man aber auch bedenken, das es noch keine ausreichenden Alternativen gibt. Wind, Sonne und Wasserkraftwerke sind schlichtweg nicht effizient genug um unseren Bedarf zu decken. Mir is jedenfalls Atomkraft lieber als Kohlekraftwerke.



Bla blubb. Gestern erst auf Arte gesehen das Wasserkraftwerke sehr einfach den selben Strom wie Atomkraftwerke erzeugen. Es gibt genug Wissenschaftler die sagen das ein Energie umstieg ohne Probleme möglich ist nur leider haben wir an der Spitze in Deutschland Industrieschla...marionette sitzen die nicht dafür ist die Atomkraftwerke abzuschalten weil dann die lieben Atom Leute ganz unglücklich wären .


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

Denke auch, man sollte hier beim Thema bleiben. Politische Diskussionen (und dazu kommt es früher oder später) sind hier erstens nicht gerne gesehen und zweites völlig fehl am Platz.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Kernschmelze offiziell bestätigt 

*Reaktorkern im Unglücksmeiler schmilzt*



> Der GAU ist eingetreten: Die japanische Regierung geht jetzt offiziell von einer Kernschmelze im zerstörten Atomkraftwerk Fukushima 1 aus. Sie spricht von einer "nie dagewesenen Katastrophe". Die Evakuierungszone wurde ausgeweitet, die Menschen fliehen.




http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/technik/0,1518,750479,00.html

Premierminister dementiert weiter... Experten halten Kernschmelze für unausweichlich


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. März 2011)

Möge Gott ihnen beistehen.

Das würde ich jetzt denken wenn ich Gläubig wäre.
Doch da dies nicht der Fall ist wünsche ich den betroffenen Menschen alles Gute diese Katastrophe soweit es geht "gut" zu überstehen.

Ebenfalls wünsche ich mir dass dieser Thread nicht in belanglosen Schuldzuweisungen untergeht.
Keiner hier ist in der Position das zu tun.

Vielleicht sollte man erst den Betroffenen helfen und dann! das ganze andere Zeugs diskutieren.
Niemand von uns kann sich vorstellen wie die Japaner in der betroffenen Zone grade leiden und welche Angst sie haben.
Denn wir sitzen in unseren Chefsesseln vorm Pc oder mit dem I.Pad auf der Couch und die meisten von uns "geilen" sich an dieser Art des Journalismus wie Bild usw. diese betreibt an.

MfG


----------



## BlizzLord (12. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Premierminister dementiert weiter... Experten halten Kernschmelze für unausweichlich



Ich glaub der gibt das erst zu wenn das ganze AKW in die Luft fliegt oO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich glaub der gibt das erst zu wenn das ganze AKW in die Luft fliegt oO



In Tschernobyl kam es auch erst raus, als die Wolke schon über halb Europa lag... 

Ich glaube, die Regierung will nur beruhigen, allerdings muss man es irgendwann bestätigen.


----------



## Valinar (12. März 2011)

Der Reaktor ist Explodiert und die Kernschmelze wurde bestätigt.
Damit ist das schlimmste eingetretten.

Man sollte hier keine Atomdebatte los stoßen denn dann ist der Thread zu.
Aber mich hats schockiert.


----------



## Thoor (12. März 2011)

Logisch streitet der Premier ab, er ist der mächtigste im Lande der von seinem Volk als "führer" (ich meine jetzt nicht DIESEN Führer...) gewählt wurde, wenn der jetzt losredet von GAU, und atomarer Katastrophe bricht Panik aus, und so dicht wie Japan besiedet ist wäre das die 4. Katastrophe...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Logisch streitet der Premier ab, er ist der mächtigste im Lande der von seinem Volk als "führer" (ich meine jetzt nicht DIESEN Führer...) gewählt wurde, wenn der jetzt losredet von GAU, und atomarer Katastrophe bricht Panik aus, und so dicht wie Japan besiedet ist wäre das die 4. Katastrophe...



Sowas von richtig.

Es gäbe einen solchen Run auf die Flughäfen,Schiffe usw.
Und bei der Bevölkerungsanzahl viel Spaß.


----------



## yves1993 (12. März 2011)

Sogar N-tv sagen dauernd dass sich die Meldungen überschneiden - Ja - Nein - Ja - Nein...


----------



## Thoor (12. März 2011)

Aber das Gebiet um das AKW wurde grossflächig evakuiert oder? Nicht so wie damals bei Tschernobyl als man 2 Tage lang nichts unternommen hat...


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2011)

Ich weiß garnicht wieso sich die Regierung so ziert 
Es ist ja nicht ihr versagen so wie damals in Tschernobyl .

Pray for Japan ...


----------



## Thoor (12. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht wieso sich die Regierung so ziert
> Es ist ja nicht ihr versagen so wie damals in Tschernobyl .
> 
> Pray for Japan ...



Es würde Panik ausbrechen, Japan ist das dichtest besiedeltste Land der Welt, überleg mal was passiert wenn alle fliehen wollen... hallo Massenpanik....


----------



## Blauershanks (12. März 2011)

Aktuelle Melldungen von Japan sind 210.000 Ohne wohneung Mio ohne Strom, 1400 tote Atomreaktor Zerstört ewakuirung auf 20 km erweitert Glück im Unglück die Atomwolke treibt aufs meer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber das Gebiet um das AKW wurde grossflächig evakuiert oder? Nicht so wie damals bei Tschernobyl als man 2 Tage lang nichts unternommen hat...



20-30 KM im Umfeld, wird aber sicherlich noch größer

Und eine Atomwolke gibt es doch noch garnicht, oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## Blauershanks (12. März 2011)

Sagen die Medien das die Atomwolke dann aufs meer tribt Japan gibt kaum Infos raus


----------



## yves1993 (12. März 2011)

Mittlerweile behaupten sie es sei nur eine Wasserstoffexplosion gewesen.

Die Kernschmelze wird abgestritten...


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Naja definiere "Atomwolke"... radioaktive Stoffe sind ausgetreten, inwieweit diese eine Wolke bilden und wie groß die ist, mag keiner genau sagen.

Laut Berichten soll der Wind aber nach Westen wehen momentan. Aber selbst das kann sich ja minütlich ändern.


----------



## Valinar (12. März 2011)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> Aktuelle Melldungen von Japan sind 210.000 Ohne wohneung Mio ohne Strom, 1400 tote Atomreaktor Zerstört ewakuirung auf 20 km erweitert Glück im Unglück die Atomwolke treibt aufs meer



Es ist völlig egal wohin die Wolke zieht.
Da gibts kein Glück im Unglück.
Dann verseucht es nähmlich den Pazifik und es gelangt in den Lebensmittelkreislauf.
Und wenn der Wind dreht ziehts wieder auf Japan.
Wir denken bloss dass es besser wäre wenns aufs Meer zieht aber es trifft dann noch mehr Menschen wegen der Globalisierung.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Valinar schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal wohin die Wolke zieht.
> Da gibts kein Glück im Unglück.
> Dann verseucht es nähmlich den Pazifik und es gelangt in den Lebensmittelkreislauf.
> Und wenn der Wind dreht ziehts wieder auf Japan.
> Wir denken bloss dass es besser wäre wenns aufs Meer zieht aber es trifft dann noch mehr Menschen wegen der Globalisierung.



Stimmt.

Es würde im Westen zwar nicht direkt die japanische Bevölkerung treffen, dafür aber den Pazifik und damit verteilt es sich über die ganze Welt.

Ich glaube langfristig ist die Alternative "Westen" nicht wirklich die bessere.
Die japanische bevölkerung gewinnt höchstens etwas Zeit.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

> Eilmeldung Widersprüchliche Nachrichtenlage: Japans Regierung dementiert Schäden an innerer Reaktorhülle | 13:37 Uhr



Tja, was man davon halten soll...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

> [font=arial, sans-serif]*13.31 Uhr:*[/font][font=arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, sans-serif]*Die japanische Betreibergesellschaft des Atomkraftwerks Fukushima hat erklärt, dass es keinen Schaden am Reaktorgehäuse gegeben hat.*[/font][font=arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, sans-serif]Das meldete die Nachrichtenagentur Kyodo. Es war zu einer Explosion bei der Anlage gekommen. Diese werde aber zu keinem großen radioaktiven Leck führen, sagte Regierungssprecher Yukio Edano. Die Evakuierung der Landstriche rund um die Anlage sei eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme und nicht wegen besonderer Gefahren erfolgt.[/font]



bild.de

Scheint doch alles sehr unklar zu sein.


----------



## Albra (12. März 2011)

das war zu erwarten japan sieht einer strahlenden zukunft entgegen...

die bevölkerungsdichte in indien ist übrigens ein bisschen höher als in japan nur so als randnotiz


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

Naja, die sollen lieber die Gegend in Ruhe evakuieren, auf ein paar Tage kommts da auch nicht mehr an, wenn das Zeug erst mal im Boden und in den Pflanzen ist. Eine Massenpanik würde noch weitaus mehr Leben kosten. Vermutlich werden sie den Evakuierungsradius immer weiter ausdehnen.


----------



## Manaori (12. März 2011)

Hier gibt es ziemlich oft Updates mit den neuesten Informationen. http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/tsunami-in-japan/tid-21642/-live-ticker-nach-dem-erdbeben-droht-japan-eine-nuklearkatastrophe_aid_607447.html

Wie vertrauenswürdig die sind, weiß ich allerdings nicht :/


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

Hier die Evakuierungszone ... und ich muss Thoor zustimmen .. natürlich muss der Premier dementieren. Solang die Evakuierungsmaßnahmen funktionieren ist alles okay, Ne Massenpanik wäre jetzt das schlimmste was nach dem SuperGAU passieren könnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woow





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jdMDCLwblkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

> +++ Röttgen geht von Kernschmelze aus +++
> 
> [14.35 Uhr] Umweltminister Röttgen vermutet, dass es in Fukushima zu einer Kernschmelze gekommen ist. "Anhand der uns vorliegenden Informationen neigen wir dazu, dass dort eine Kernschmelze im Gange ist", sagte Röttgen dem WDR. Die japanische Regierung weist Berichte über eine Kernschmelze zurück: Bei der Explosion in Fukushima sei nur der Betonmantel, jedoch nicht die Stahlhülle um den Reaktor beschädigt worden, so die offizielle Ansage.


Quelle Spiegel.de

Messdaten aus Deutschland falls des jemand wissen will
http://odlinfo.bfs.de/


----------



## Jester (12. März 2011)

Das Unglück in Japan zeigt wieder einmal deutlich, wie sehr wir der Natur doch noch unterlegen sind. Wir hantieren mit Mächten und Energien, die wir nicht beherrschen können und stehen dabei vor einem großen Dilemma: Es geht nicht mit, es geht nicht ohne. 
Und in diesen Abgesang eines ganzen Volkes mischen sich jetzt wieder die penetranten Stimmen ewiger Doofschwätzer, die ein solches Unglück in ihre Wahlkampagne hier in Deutschland integrieren. Aber solange Fr. Roth betroffen ist, ist die Welt ja doch irgendwie in Ordnung.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

> +++ Nachrichtenseite meldet Opfer radioaktiver Strahlung +++
> 
> [15.04] Die japanische Nachrichtenseite nikkei.com meldet ohne Angabe von Quellen, drei Opfer radioaktiver Strahlung seien ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert worden. Nähere Informationen liegen bislang nicht vor.


----------



## Redak (12. März 2011)

> *+++ AKW-Unfall treibt Atomkraftgegner auf die Straße +++*
> 
> [15.08 Uhr] Etwa 60.000 Atomkraftgegner demonstrieren in Baden-Württemberg mit einer Menschenkette für den sofortigen Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie. Auf einer Strecke von 45 Kilometern zwischen Stuttgart und dem Atomkraftwerk Neckarwestheim kamen damit etwa 20.000 Menschen mehr als erwartet.
> 
> ...



is das wirklich das was man jetzt tun solte?:-/


----------



## BlizzLord (12. März 2011)

Redak schrieb:


> is das wirklich das was man jetzt tun solte?:-/



Jo, einfach nur unpassend...

Da leiden Menschen und die können nichtmal mit ihren scheiss Demos warten bis sich die Lage beruhigt hat...
Ist ja nicht so als hätte man schon genug damit zu tun da ordnung reinzubringen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyQn4PgMkaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sieht aus als wären das Bilder aus der Hölle. oO

Weiss eigent. jemand wie heiß es da drinnen nun ist?

Müssen ja verdammt hohee Temperaturen sein.


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

hat sich einer mal die mühe gemacht zu gucken was bei einer Kernschmelze passiert oder was supergau überhaupt heißt


he he ja Hölle sieht so ähnlich aus ist aber die Raffinerie die da brennt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

Ein GAU...


> Ein *Auslegungsstörfall* eines Kernkraftwerks (auch *GAU*, für _größter anzunehmender Unfall_) ist ein statistisch unwahrscheinlicher, schwerer Störfall, für dessen Beherrschung die Anlage noch _ausgelegt_ ist, d. h., den sie übersteht, ohne dass radioaktives Material oder Strahlung über die zulässigen Grenzwerte hinaus aus der Anlage austritt. Es ist der größte Unfall, der bei der Planung einer kerntechnischen Anlage _anzunehmen_ ist und dessen Beherrschbarkeit im Rahmen des Genehmigungsverfahrens nachzuweisen ist.



Und Super-GAU



> Als *Super-GAU* wird ein Unfall bezeichnet, bei dem stärkere Belastungen auftreten als beim oben definierten Auslegungsstörfall.
> Mit &#8222;Super" wird angedeutet, dass die Folgen des GAU übertroffen werden. Dabei wird die Vorsilbe _super-_ in der ursprünglichen lateinischen Bedeutung &#8218;über', &#8218;darüber hinaus' verwendet. In Fach- und Verwaltungssprache wird dafür der Begriff _Auslegungsüberschreitender Störfall_ verwendet.



Bei einem GAU kann die Anlage also die Radioaktive Strahlung bzw Material noch ich sag mal "fest halten". Den Super-GAU sehen wir grad in Japan...


----------



## Carcharoth (12. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> hat sich einer mal die mühe gemacht zu gucken was bei einer Kernschmelze passiert oder was supergau überhaupt heißt




http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/kernschmelze102.html


----------



## BlizzLord (12. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> hat sich einer mal die mühe gemacht zu gucken was bei einer Kernschmelze passiert oder was supergau überhaupt heißt
> 
> 
> he he ja Hölle sieht so ähnlich aus ist aber die Raffinerie die da brennt



Soweit ich wess bedeutet das das bestimmte stoffe/flüssigkeiten austreten.
Diese sich vermischen und sich durch die Gebäude/Stahl fressen.
(Explosionen gibts dann anscheinend auch)
Und dann tritt halt Strahlung ohne Ende aus.

Alles Wiki wissen und kann auch total falsch liegen. 
War etwas später als ich mir das durchgelesen habe.
http://de.wikipedia....ki/Kernschmelze

Ich frage mich grade wie sich wohl der "Besitzer" dieser Anlage fühlt.
Ist bestimt ne scheiss Woche für ihn. :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grade wie sich wohl der "Besitzer" dieser Anlage fühlt.
> Ist bestimt ne scheiss Woche für ihn. :/



Besonders wenn man das hier liest...



> [font=arial, sans-serif]*15.23 Uhr: *Der Problemreaktor im AKW Fukushima stand nach Angaben aus einer internationalen AKW-Datenbank kurz vor der Stilllegung. Der Reaktor 1 sollte nach etwa 40 Jahren in diesem Monat den Betrieb einstellen.[/font]


----------



## BlizzLord (12. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Besonders wenn man das hier liest...



Das leben ist eine Bitch...


----------



## Jester (12. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das leben ist eine Bitch...



Zumal jetzt ungefähr die letzten Strahlungsopfer aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg gestorben sein dürften, bzw. jetzt die letzten Folgen auslaufen...
Und jetzt geht denen nen AKW hoch.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Besonders wenn man das hier liest...



Oh mein Gott, das ist echt ungünstig, wenn der wirklich ausgerechnet in diesem Monat stillgelegt werden sollte.
Manno man was für ein schlechter Zufall...


----------



## BlizzLord (12. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Zumal jetzt ungefähr die letzten Strahlungsopfer aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg gestorben sein dürften, bzw. jetzt die letzten Folgen auslaufen...
> Und jetzt geht denen nen AKW hoch.



Stimmt, das dürfte die Moral des Landes (wenn nach den Zerstörungen des Tsunamis/erdbebens überhaupt noch eine vorhanden ist) wohl komplett in den Keller sinken lassen.

PS: Lest euch keine Youtube Kommentare durch.
Ihr werdet(Fals ihr Verstand besitzt) danach nur wütend und/oder traurig(im Bezug auf die Menschheit) sein...


----------



## Shagkul (12. März 2011)

Das bedeutet das die Brennstäbe nicht mehr gekühlt werden und sie beginnen zu überhitzen.

Die Temperaturen steigen dabei über 2000 Grad und beginnen sich durch den Boden zu brennen.
Es gibt allerdings auch für diesen Fall Sicherungssysteme, doch das dies keine gute Situation ist sollte man sich denken können. 

Denn das ganze bedeutet es wird zunehmend immer unkontrollierbarer.

Explosionen entstehen nur allein durch den zu hohen Druck im Reaktorgebäude. Darum haben sie auch versucht Dampf abzulassen, auch wenn dieser bereits Radioaktiv ist, so ist dies das kleinere Übel.
Das Problem ist, sie kriegen den Kühlkreislauf nicht mehr in gang, darum der Versuch das ganze mit Meerwasser zu kühlen. 
Alles keine optimale Lösungen, aber ich bin mir sicher sie versuchen was sie können.


----------



## Karli1994 (12. März 2011)

ich komm aus österreich kann mir wer sagen was gerade los ist bei uns im fernsehen läuft grad nix drüber


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Stimmt, das dürfte die Moral des Landes (wenn nach den Zerstörungen des Tsunamis/erdbebens überhaupt noch eine vorhanden ist) wohl komplett in den Keller sinken lassen.



Ich bezweifle, das die Moral der Japaner dadurch in den Keller geht. Die Japaner sind ein starkes und standhaftes Volk, sie werden die Opfer ehren und Alles einfach wieder aufbauen und zwar besser und sicherer als zuvor (Guck dir z.b. Hiroschima und Nagasaki an, da waren damals nurnoch Asche und Trümmer aber es sind wieder sehr schöne Städte mit Denkmälern für die Opfer).


----------



## BlizzLord (12. März 2011)

Angeblich rücken die Nachbeben immer näher Richtung Tokio. :/
Ein Tsunami Richtung Tokio soll auch (gut) möglich sein.

Kann ja noch lustig werden dort.



> ich komm aus österreich kann mir wer sagen was gerade los ist bei uns im fernsehen läuft grad nix drüber



Ein Erdbeben der Stärke 8.8 hat Japan verwüstet.
Dazu kam ein Tsunami der alles mitgerissen hat und ein AKW das wahrscheinlich ein 2. Tschernobyl hervorruffen wird.
Und natürlich weitere Nachbeben die nun folgen.

Wenns schon scheisse läuft dann richtig...



Kafka schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, das die Moral der Japaner dadurch in den Keller geht. Die Japaner sind ein starkes und standhaftes Volk, sie werden die Opfer ehren und Alles einfach wieder aufbauen und zwar besser und sicherer als zuvor (Guck dir z.b. Hiroschima und Nagasaki an, da waren damals nurnoch Asche und Trümmer aber es sind wieder sehr schöne Städte mit Denkmälern für die Opfer).



Damit meinte ich auch eher "in nächster Zeit" Das Japan/Japaner nicht tot zu kriegen ist(Ja ich weiss ein etwas makaberer Satz im Moment) wissen wir doch alle.


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Angeblich rücken die Nachbeben immer näher Richtung Tokio. :/
> Ein Tsunami Richtung Tokio soll auch (gut) möglich sein.
> 
> Kann ja noch lustig werden dort.
> ...



Joa die werden erstmal alle Hände voll zu tun haben mit den Aufräumarbeiten, denn wenn es so weiter geht liegt bald das ganze Land in Schutt und Asche. Aber ich glaube das die Japaner mental schon bissal darauf vorbereitet sind. Ich meine in den dortigen Medien ob nun Dokumentationen, Filmen, Animes oder Mangas wurden solche Szenarien schon lange 1000000 mal durchgespielt. Die müssen sich nur damit abfinden, das es nun einfach Real ist, aber dafür jeden Stolz zum Trotz steht ihnen ja bei Bedarf jede Hilfe zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

> [font="arial, sans-serif"]*15.54 Uhr: Die Behörden ergreifen Maßnahmen, um die Menschen vor den radioaktiven Strahlen zu schützen: Jod wird an die Bewohner im Umkreis der Nuklearanlage verteilt.*[/font][font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]Das teilte die Internationale Atomenergiebehörde IAEA mit. Jod wirkt den Auswirkungen radioaktiver Strahlung entgegen. Eine Erhöhung der Strahlung in der Umwelt kann das Risiko erhöhen, an Krebs zu erkranken.[/font]





> [font="arial, sans-serif"]*15.58 Uhr: Wolfgang Renneberg sieht in Japan keine Chance mehr für eine Kontrolle des Meilers Fukushima 1. &#8222;Das ist das klassische Szenario, das den sogenannten Super-GAU umschreibt", sagt der ehemalige Chef der Atomaufsicht in Deutschland.*[/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]Eine Kühlung des Reaktors sei offenkundig nicht mehr möglich, die Batterien zur Versorgung des Systems müssten am Samstagmorgen erschöpft gewesen sein. *&#8222;Das ist das, was in manchen Kinofilmen inszeniert wurde."* Japan bliebe nur noch der Katastrophenschutz wie Evakuierungen oder das Verteilen von Jod-Tabletten.[/font]
> 
> 
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]&#8222;Das sind aber keine Maßnahmen mehr, um den Reaktor zu kontrollieren." Aufgrund der großen Entfernung werde Deutschland aber von Radioaktivität praktisch nicht getroffen werden. China und Russland seien dagegen gefährdet.[/font]




Ich frag mich aber, was mit den Tieren ist, die von der Strahlung betroffen sind. Die müssen ja dann praktisch, so hart es sich anhört, alle getötet werden, damit die Partikel nicht irgendwo hin getragen werden.


----------



## BlizzLord (12. März 2011)

Wieviel Land wurde nun eigent beschädigt/zerstört?

Finde da irgendwie nichts zu. :S
(Vlt. auch einfach zu blöd für)

Edit: Oh Mann, so langsam erinnert das doch schon an 2012.
Zum glück bin ich kein leichtgläubiger Prediger...


----------



## Shagkul (12. März 2011)

Die Nachbeben bewegen sich deshalb Richtung Tokio weil sich die tektonische Platte “scheinbar” nach und nach immer noch losreist. Wenn man das so beschreiben kann.


----------



## Manaori (12. März 2011)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> ich komm aus österreich kann mir wer sagen was gerade los ist bei uns im fernsehen läuft grad nix drüber



Heute Mittag war ne ZIB Sondersendung drüber  Und im Radio reden sie auch die ganze Zeit. Aber die Erklärung selber wurde dir oben schon gegeben,ansonsten einfach googeln Erdbeben Japan.... Die ersten Klicks sagen eh schon mehr als genug.


----------



## Jester (12. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich frag mich aber, was mit den Tieren ist, die von der Strahlung betroffen sind. Die müssen ja dann praktisch, so hart es sich anhört, alle getötet werden, damit die Partikel nicht irgendwo hin getragen werden.



Nicht nur die Tiere! Komplett alle Produkte aus Japan, zumindest die Lebensmittel, dürften in Zukunft... verdächtig sein.
Was dieses Desaster für die internationalen Märkte bedeutet... DAS wird auch uns betreffen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich frag mich aber, was mit den Tieren ist, die von der Strahlung betroffen sind. Die müssen ja dann praktisch, so hart es sich anhört, alle getötet werden, damit die Partikel nicht irgendwo hin getragen werden.



Was? Sicherlich nicht, denn nach dieser Logik müsste man dann auch die verstrahlten Mitarbeiter töten. Und welche Partikel? Radioaktivität lässt nur durch eine zu hohe Energiedosis Zellen mutieren, sprich Krebs und Geschwüre sind die Folge. Deswegen tragen Tiere aber die Strahlen nicht mit sich herum, das ist falsch. Die Zellen werden ja unmittelbar betroffen, die Mutation findet nicht erst im Körper statt.

Essen sollte man halt die Tiere nicht mehr.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

> +++ Strahlenwerte alarmierend +++
> 
> [16.04 Uhr] In der Nähe von Fukushima 1 wurden 1.015 Mikrosievert pro Stunde gemessen, berichtet NHK unter Berufung auf Behördenvertreter auf seiner Internetseite. Diese Strahlendosis ist doppelt so hoch wie der Grenzwert, bei dem die Betreiber von Atomkraftwerken den Notfall erklären und die Regierung informieren müssen.


Ohh mann und das mit den Tieren frag ich mich ja auch vor allem, da ja Fische, Wale & Delphine sicherlich doch auch betroffen sein müssten. Wale & Delphine passieren ja so weit ich weiß Japan bei Ihren Wanderungen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was? Sicherlich nicht, denn nach dieser Logik müsste man dann auch die verstrahlten Mitarbeiter töten. Und welche Partikel? Radioaktivität lässt nur durch eine zu hohe Energiedosis Zellen mutieren, sprich Krebs und Geschwüre sind die Folge. Deswegen tragen Tiere aber die Strahlen nicht mit sich herum, das ist falsch. Die Zellen werden ja unmittelbar betroffen, die Mutation findet nicht erst im Körper statt.
> 
> Essen sollte man halt die Tiere nicht mehr.



Nach dem Tschernobyl-Unglück wurden auch alle Tiere im großen Umkreis getötet, weil sie den radioaktiven "Staub", den sie im Fell hatten, verteilen könnten. Besonders bei Vögeln ist es alarmierend, zwar ist es nur eine geringe Menge, aber trotzdem...


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wieviel Land wurde nun eigent beschädigt/zerstört?
> 
> Finde da irgendwie nichts zu. :S
> (Vlt. auch einfach zu blöd für)
> ...



Naja is schwer zu sagen, wie viel Landmasse versäucht wird. Aber Grundversäuchung wären schon gut 10-20 km, wenn der Wind noch nach Süd/Westen dreht natürlich deutlich mehr. Aber auch wenn die Wolke aufs Meet raus treibt hat Japan ein arges Problem, denn der Fischfang ist halt ein Grundpfeiler Japans.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nach dem Tschernobyl-Unglück wurden auch alle Tiere im großen Umkreis getötet, weil sie den radioaktiven "Staub", den sie im Fell hatten, verteilen könnten. Besonders bei Vögeln ist es alarmierend, zwar ist es nur eine geringe Menge, aber trotzdem...



Der Staub kam aber durch die Explosion und den Wind auf die Tiere. In Japan ist es fraglich ob da wirklich so viel Strahlung schon über "Wirtskörper" auf Tiere gelangt ist.


----------



## Falathrim (12. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Jo, einfach nur unpassend...
> 
> Da leiden Menschen und die können nichtmal mit ihren scheiss Demos warten bis sich die Lage beruhigt hat...



Die Demo ist seit Monaten geplant, die Geschichte bekommt durch die aktuellen Ereignisse nochmal richtig Würze. Was sollen sie machen? Als Helfer nach Japan fliegen? Ich war heute auch schon auf einer Spontandemo gegen Atomkraft und würd ich nicht in Norddeutschland leben wär ich vermutlich nach Stuttgart gefahren...

@ Topic:
Langsam wirds echt krass...mal schauen was da draus wird...


----------



## Shagkul (12. März 2011)

Derzeitiger Stand ist:

Die Bergungs- und Rettungsaktionen laufen nur schleppend an, da die Infrastruktur in den Katastrophengebieten total zerstört ist.
Straßenschäden, zeitweise Ausfälle des Telefonnetzes, Stromausfälle und nicht zu vergessen, der mögliche Reaktorbruch verhindern zum großen Teil das japanische und ausländische Rettungskräfte ins Krisengebiet vordringen können.

Beim bevorstehenden Reaktorbruch scheint es noch etwas Luft nach oben zu geben.
Ebenfalls wird derzeit, die bereits ausgetretene Strahlung nicht ins landesinnere getragen, zumindest begünstigt dies das Wetter noch.

Ein weiteres Problem, sind wie oben schon genannt die Nachbeben und auch mit diesen können neuere Tzunamis entstehen. Heute morgen hieß es, dass es bereits 150 Nachbeben gegeben hat, circa alle 5 Minuten und das nur von heute morgen.

Der Japaner an sich wird ja mit Erdbeben groß und darauf geschult und Trainiert.
Trotzdem haben die Leute dort auch angst, auch wenn Panik auf japanisch immer noch kontrollierter ist, als wie in manch europäischen Ländern.
Zum Beispiel, wurden unmittelbar nach dem Beben von Geschäften in Tokio Telefone und Trinkwasser kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt. Ebenfalls wurden von der Bevölkerung, für Leute die in Tokio gestrandet waren, Schlafplätze bereit gestellt.
Und das aus Eigeninitiative.
Genauso ein Beispiel ist, es stehen die Leute dort bei Hamsterkäufen trotzdem noch geordnet in einer Schlange.
&#12288;

Die meisten Tiere verenden ohnehin an den Folgen der Strahlung. Das ist nun leider so.

Aber selbst wenn die Brennstäbe durchschmelzen hat man immer noch die Chance, dass der äußere Block des Reaktors hält und die Strahlung zum Großteil gefangen hält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nur im schlechtesten Fall, geht es jetzt Schlag auf Schlag und das wollen wir nicht hoffen.


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Nun werden in Japan in den Nachrichten schon Tipps zum Strahlenschutz verbreitet, das sagt doch wohl alles über die Lage dort...


----------



## Manaori (12. März 2011)

> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*16.56 Uhr:* Japans Atombehörde stuft den Vorfall im AKW Fukushima weniger schlimm ein als die Zwischenfälle im US-Kernkraftwerk Three Mile Island 1979 und in Tschernobyl 1986.


[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Quelle: Focus.de[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ich frage mich, wie ernst man diese Meldung angesichts der Lage nehmen kann... ._. [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Zumal es nicht wirklich schwierig ist, einen Vorfall weniger schlimma ls Tschernobyl einzustufen (zu Harrisburg fehlen mir leider die Infos, werde ich demnächst nachlesen, wie schlimm das war.)[/font]


----------



## Shagkul (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Nun werden in Japan in den Nachrichten schon Tipps zum Strahlenschutz verbreitet, das sagt doch wohl alles über die Lage dort...




Natürlich, also ich will nicht behaupten die Lage sei nicht ernst. Das ist sie sehr wohl.
Aber es ist doch besser die Leute schon mal auf das Schlimmste vorzubereiten.


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Also dieser Meldung schenke ich eher weniger Glauben, denn die japanische Atombehörte untersteht nunmal der Regierung, und die will mit Sicherheit erstmal ruhe unter der Bevölkerung halten, biss die potentiell befallenen gebiete komplett evakoiert sind


----------



## Manaori (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Also dieser Meldung schenke ich eher weniger Glauben, denn die japanische Atombehörte untersteht nunmal der Regierung, und die will mit Sicherheit erstmal ruhe unter der Bevölkerung halten, biss die potentiell befallenen gebiete komplett evakoiert sind



Ja, das hab ich m ir auch irgendwie gedacht. Zumal weniger schlimm als Tschernobyl immer noch einen ziemlich großen Spielraum hat. *seufz*
Ach Gott... als hätten die nicht schon genug Probleme mit den ganzen Nachbeben und dem Tsunami, muss jetzt auch noch sowas passieren. Das ist doch echt einfach nur mehr grausam.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe trotzdem, das Tokio weitesgehend verschont bleibt, weil dort die meisten Anime Studios sitzen (nein das ist kein Witz, ich steh nunmal auf Animes).



Ich hoffe dennoch, dass dir die Menschen, die auch in Tokyo leben, wichtiger sind... 



> *17.16 Uhr: *Greenpeace-Experte Christoph von Lieven sagt bei n-tv, dass die Reaktoren derzeit „mit Meerwasser gekühlt werden“.



Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dennoch, dass dir die Menschen, die auch in Tokyo leben, wichtiger sind...
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Bild.de



damit das auch nen seriösen touch hat, hier nochmal eine andere quelle
http://de.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idDEBEE72B07L20110312


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. März 2011)

Auf tagesschau.de gibtsn Video über Folgen einer Kernschmelze, bzw. inwiefern das in dem betroffenen Reaktor passieren kann.


Dass der Reaktor "mit Meerwasser gekühlt wird" , halte ich nach dem Video fürn schlechten Scherz 
&#8364;: nach tear_jerkers Beitrag hört sich das nu doch vernünftig an 



Professor Alexander Lerchl über die Konsequenzen einer möglichen Kernschmelze


----------



## Manaori (12. März 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Auf tagesschau.de gibtsn Video über Folgen einer Kernschmelze, bzw. inwiefern das in dem betroffenen Reaktor passieren kann.
> 
> 
> Dass der Reaktor "mit Meerwasser gekühlt wird" , halte ich nach dem Video fürn schlechten Scherz
> ...



Der  Vollständigkeit halber muss gesagt werdne, dass der Reaktor mit Meerwasser, das mit Borsäure versetzt wurde, gekühlt wird. 
Inwiefern das eine Bedeutung hat, kann dir ein Physiker oder Chemiker besser erklären, so gut kenne ich mich da leider nicht aus.


----------



## Shagkul (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe trotzdem, das Tokio weitesgehend verschont bleibt, weil dort die meisten Anime Studios sitzen (nein das ist kein Witz, ich steh nunmal auf Animes).



Hm, in anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich seit gestern Abend vergeblich versuche Freunde und Bekannte in Tokio zu erreichen, finde ich deine Aussage etwas seltsam.




Manaori schrieb:


> Der  Vollständigkeit halber muss gesagt werdne, dass der Reaktor mit Meerwasser, das mit Borsäure versetzt wurde, gekühlt wird.
> Inwiefern das eine Bedeutung hat, kann dir ein Physiker oder Chemiker besser erklären, so gut kenne ich mich da leider nicht aus.




->Bin kein Chemiker, aber ich weis das "Bohrwasser" einen besseren Kühlfaktor hat als reines Wasser. Das sieht etwas milchiger aus und man benutzt es im normalfall dazu um beim Bohren zu verhindern, dass die Temperaturen zu hoch werden. <-

Falsch, ich habe das verwechselt. 
Eine weitere Anwendung der Borsäure ist der Einsatz in Kernkraftwerken mit Druckwasserreaktoren. Dort wird die Borsäure wegen des hohen Absorptionskoeffizienten für thermische Neutronen des in natürlichem Bor zu 20 Prozent vorhandenen Isotops B-10 verwendet, um den Multiplikationsfaktor k und damit die Leistung des Reaktors zu steuern.

Quelle : http://de.wikipedia....i/Bors%C3%A4ure 

Wird quasi trotzdem wegen dem besseren Kühlfaktor verwendet.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

> [font="arial, sans-serif"]*17.40 Uhr: Die Strahlendosis am japanischen Atomkraftwerk Fukushima 1 hat den zulässigen Grenzwert überschritten.* Dies teilten die japanischen Behörden der Internationalen Atomenergiebehörde (IAEA) mit.[/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]*
> *[/font]
> 
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]*17.27 Uhr: Der AKW-Unfall in Japan ist nach Ansicht von Greenpeace &#8222;ein neues historisches Ereignis" in der Geschichte der Atomunfälle.*Der Fall sei nicht mit dem Gau 1986 in Tschernobyl (Ukraine) vergleichbar, wo der Graffitreaktor tagelang gebrannt hatte und dadurch viel Radioaktivität in die Atmosphäre gebracht worden war, sagte ein Sprecher.[/font]
> ...



Also sind auch noch andere Blöcke betroffen, so ein Dreck. :/


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2011)

> Die japanischen Behörden räumen ein, dass die Strahlendosis am AKW Fukushima Eins den zulässigen Grenzwert überschritten haben. Sie stuften die Folgen des Erdbebens im ersten Reaktorgebäude von Fukushima-Eins auf die Stufe 4 der siebenstufigen INES-Skala für die Beschreibung der Tragweite von Atomzwischenfällen ein. Nach der Definition ist das ein „Atomunfall mit lokalen Konsequenzen“. Das heißtbeispielsweise, dass geringfügig Radioaktivität an die Umwelt abgegeben wurde, was zur lokalen Kontrolle von Lebensmitteln führen könnte. Auch eine Kernschmelze oder mindestens ein Strahlentoter könnten zu der Einstufung eines Unfalls in INES-4 führen. Ebenfalls möglich ist die Freisetzung von beträchtlichen Mengen radioaktiven Materials innerhalb einer Anlage, was mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit weiter in die Umwelt dringen könnte. Der Atomunfall von Tschernobyl 1986 rangiert bisher als größte Nuklearkatastrophe auf der INES-Stufe 7.



Focus.de

Es wird immer schlimmer D:


----------



## Preator (12. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hat man 2006 fast in Schweden gesehen. Dort konnte ein GAU in letzter Sekunde nur verhindert werden, weil ein Mann sich über Vorschriften hinwegesetzt hatte.
> http://www.spiegel.de/pol... Ich finde es unverantwortlich, überhaupt AKW's zu betreiben, ob nun in einem Erdbeben gefährdeten Land oder irgendwo anders.



Aha es ist also besser alles mit Solarzellen und Windkraftwerken vollzuplastern? Was glaubst du woher der Strom kommen soll wenn alle AKWs abgeschaltet werden?


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2011)

http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/ondemand100_id-video874800.html


Informatives Video!


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2011)

Angeblich hat schon eine Kernschmelzung begonnen und solch eine kann man nicht mehr stoppen, was zurzeit nur Möglich ist. So gut wie wenig Radioaktiveszeug in die Umwelt abzulassen.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2011)

> *17.49 Uhr: &#8222;Das ist ein Gau! Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Kernschmelze stattfindet", sagt Greenpeace-Atomexperte Karsten Smid zu Bild.de. Und weiter: &#8222;Es sind erhebliche Mengen radioaktiver Substanz in die Umwelt freigesetzt worden."*



Sollte dies stimmen, dann beginnt wohl der endgültige Wettlauf gegen die Zeit für Japan um einen möglichen Super-GAU noch einzudämmen.

Edit:



> *18.01 Uhr: *Nach Meinung von Experten ist im AKW Fukushima bereits zur Kernschmelze gekommen. Eberhard Grauf, der ehemalige Betriebsleiter des Atomkraftwerks Neckarwestheim 1, sagte dem Tagesspiegel: &#8222;Ich denke, dass es in Japan zu einer parziellen Kernschmelze gekommen ist.&#8220;


----------



## aitikai (12. März 2011)

Preator schrieb:


> Aha es ist also besser alles mit Solarzellen und Windkraftwerken vollzuplastern? Was glaubst du woher der Strom kommen soll wenn alle AKWs abgeschaltet werden?



Kernkraft aus deutschen Kernkraftwerken decken gerade mal 20% des deutschen Energiebedarfs. Und da teilweise aus Überproduktion dieser AKW Windkrafträder abgeschaltet werden (trotz Wind) und die Energeieffizienz bspw. der Gaskraftwerke in Erwartung der Abschaltung der Atomkraftwerke enorm zugenommen hat, würde der (ursprünglich) planmäßige Ausstieg keinen Energieengpass zur Folge haben. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass auch ein früherer möglich wäre.
Die Energiekonzerne wollen nur noch mehr Geld aus den Kraftwerken rausholen. Um notwendige Ausbesserungen und Aufrüstungen lavieren sie herum. Und die *nachgewiesene* unverhältnismäßig hohe Anzahl von Krebserkrankungen rund um unsere ach so sicheren Atomkraftwerke haben sie doch gleich wie genannt?... Achja: statistischer Zufall. Bin ich der Einzige dem so viel Ignoranz einfach nur weh tut? 

@ Topic
Da kann man nur hoffen, dass alle Ferndiagnosen falsch sind und eine Kernschmelze noch nicht eingesetzt hat. Die Folgen davon haben wir sonst noch in 50+ Jahren....


----------



## skyline930 (12. März 2011)

Kommt hier eigentlich keiner auf die Idee das in dem ganzen Greenpeace-Gelaber auch ein bisschen Eigenpropaganda steckt? Für die ist das ein gefundenes Fressen um den ganzen Anti-AKW Schrott weiter auszubauen.

Außerdem hört auf das ganze als GAU zu bezeichnen, *noch* ist die Sache meilenweit davon entfernt. Die Strahlung die freigesetzt wurde, ist im Vergleich zu den Strahlungsschäden in ganz Europa nach Tschernobyl mikroskopisch gering. Außerdem wird im Moment auch daran gearbeitet alles soweit wie möglich einzudämmen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. März 2011)

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass sogar Experten aus deutschen Strahlenschutzgremien eine Kernschmelze für sehr wahrscheinlich halten, denke ich nicht, dass alles nur Greenpeace-Propaganda ist....


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2011)

Eben, selbst ein Sprecher des Atomkraftwerks hat gesagt, dass es zu einer Kernschmelze gekommen ist und laut Experten, kann man diese nicht mehr stoppen, weil es einfach zu heiss ist, dort Wasser reinzupumpen, was sofot wieder erlöscht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Kommt hier eigentlich keiner auf die Idee das in dem ganzen Greenpeace-Gelaber auch ein bisschen Eigenpropaganda steckt? Für die ist das ein gefundenes Fressen um den ganzen Anti-AKW Schrott weiter auszubauen.
> 
> Außerdem hört auf das ganze als GAU zu bezeichnen, *noch* ist die Sache meilenweit davon entfernt. Die Strahlung die freigesetzt wurde, ist im Vergleich zu den Strahlungsschäden in ganz Europa nach Tschernobyl mikroskopisch gering. Außerdem wird im Moment auch daran gearbeitet alles soweit wie möglich einzudämmen.



Befasse dich bitte mal damit, was ein Gau ist. Definitionsgemäß ist die Explosion oder Freillegung des Reaktors damit gemeint - und genau das ist auch der Fall.

Übrigens noch ein Kommentar eines Lesers von Zeit-Online, den ich sehr lesenswert finde:





> Der als Restrisiko niemals prognostizierte GAU ist nun doch eingetreten:
> 
> Der Reaktorkern macht seine ""Exkursion"".
> 
> ...


----------



## sindarel (12. März 2011)

Ich weis nicht ob es den Link hier schonmal gab aber gut Informationen die aktueller sind als unsere langsamen Deutschen Medien findet man hier:
Linke Seite ist der live japanische News Sender nhk und rechts kommentiert ein einfach genialer Japaner live seit beginn des Bebens auf englisch das Geschehen und übersetzt News aus den Nachrichten die bestätigt sind.

http://www.ustwrap.i...gtv::yokosonews


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

meine Güte Leute selbst wenn der ganze Reaktorkern zu einem Schlackesee am Boden des Reaktorkerngehäuses zusammen schmilzt 
solange er nicht platzt oder sich die schlacke durch den boden brennd sollte man mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

lavora123 schrieb:


> in tokio ist nicht viel passiert kleiner man



Vielleicht solltest du dich Anbetracht der Umstände mit solchen Aussagen ein wenig zurückhalten.


----------



## Lari (12. März 2011)

Er hat doch recht Oo
In Tokio hats den Tower verbogen, aber viele Tote?


----------



## lavora123 (12. März 2011)

also ich will jetzt zwar keinem ärgern aber auf einmal haben alle japanische conections die über alles bescheid wissen


----------



## Shagkul (12. März 2011)

lavora123 schrieb:


> also ich will jetzt zwar keinem ärgern aber auf einmal haben alle japanische conections die über alles bescheid wissen



Bescheid wissen tue ich nur aus den Nachrichten und dem Internet. Ausserdem habe ich berufsbedingt einmal mit Akws zutun gehabt, habe aber dann eine andere Richtung eingeschlagen.

Das ich Freunde dort drüben habe, die habe ich schon viel länger und ist das wirklich so etwas besonderes wenn man sich für die Welt da drausen interessiert? Ich denke nicht...

Sich darüber lustig zu machen, oder einem zu unterstellen man mache sich wichtig, finde ich mindest genauso seltsam, als wie zu schreiben "hoffendlich gibts zukünftig noch Mangas"


Tokio mag ziemlich gut davon gekommen sein, trotzdem weis ich im moment nichts darüber ob sie auch in Tokio waren oder im Umland, oder sonst was. Ich vermute sie werden ihrerseits damit zutun haben, ihre Verwandeten, Freunde und Bekannten zusammen zusammeln. Ich denke es wird ihnen gut gehen, aber mir ists lieber es heißt endlich "sie haben Post"


----------



## lavora123 (12. März 2011)

ok ich nehm alles zurück bannt mich am besten


----------



## Foris (12. März 2011)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man in ein Erdbeben "reiches" Land , Atomkraftwerke stellen kann...  

Sowas ist einfach nur traurig und dumm


----------



## Thoor (12. März 2011)

Foris schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man in ein Erdbeben "reiches" Land , Atomkraftwerke stellen kann...
> 
> Sowas ist einfach nur traurig und dumm



Japan ist ein Hightech Land, überleg mal wieviel Strom alleine Tokio pro Tag verbraucht... und Winderäder oder alternative Energien darfst du ja auch nicht aufstellen weil sonst irgendeine grüne Partei angerannt kommt...


----------



## Carcharoth (12. März 2011)

lavora123 schrieb:


> ok ich nehm alles zurück bannt mich am besten



Wär kein Problem


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

Foris schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man in ein Erdbeben "reiches" Land , Atomkraftwerke stellen kann...
> 
> Sowas ist einfach nur traurig und dumm



he he ich würde mal sagen wegen dem Strom ist immer noch die mächtigste (und logischerweise auch die gefährlichste) Art Energie zu erzeugen


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Japan ist ein Hightech Land, überleg mal wieviel Strom alleine Tokio pro Tag verbraucht... und Winderäder oder alternative Energien darfst du ja auch nicht aufstellen weil sonst irgendeine grüne Partei angerannt kommt...



Windräder hätten auch bei einem Tsunami bzw. Erdbeben keine große Chance. Der Wiederaufbau der Windräder bei jedem größeren Erdbeben würde wohl im Endeffekt Unsummen kosten.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. März 2011)

Irgendwoher muss ja der Strom kommen.

Und da AKWs auf relativ kleinem Raum viel Strom prdouzieren, geht man das Risiko ein.

Die Akws wurden ja auch erdbebensicher gebaut, leider nur für Erdbeben der Stärke ~8,2/8,3....


----------



## Shagkul (12. März 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass Japan bei der Energiegewinnung arm an eigenen Ressourcen und Platz ist.
Allerdings halte ich Atomkraft ebenfalls nicht für eine optimale Lösung.






lavora123 schrieb:


> ok ich nehm alles zurück bannt mich am besten



Hat doch damit nichts zu tun und ich hätte das sicher nicht erwähnt wenn nicht so unüberlegte Sätze wie diese hier geschrieben werden.



Kafka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe trotzdem, das Tokio weitesgehend verschont bleibt, weil dort die meisten Anime Studios sitzen (nein das ist kein Witz, ich steh nunmal auf Animes).



Ich denke du bist mit mir einer Meinung das dies da drüben im Moment das geringste Problem darstellt.


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Windräder hätten auch bei einem Tsunami bzw. Erdbeben keine große Chance. Der Wiederaufbau der Windräder bei jedem größeren Erdbeben würde wohl im Endeffekt Unsummen kosten.



Windräder können aber keine Kernschmelze verursachen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2011)

"[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]In der Stadt Ofunato in der Präfektur Iwati wurde laut Behördenangaben ein Seniorenpflegeheim mit 30 Menschen von dem Tsunami weggespült, berichtet Kyodo." :O [/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,750472,00.html[/font]


----------



## Preator (12. März 2011)

aitikai schrieb:


> Kernkraft aus deutschen Kernkraftwerken decken gerade mal 20% des deutschen Energiebedarfs. Und da teilweise aus Überproduktion dieser AKW Windkrafträder abgeschaltet werden (trotz Wind) und die Energeieffizienz bspw. der Gaskraftwerke in Erwartung der Abschaltung der Atomkraftwerke enorm zugenommen hat, würde der (ursprünglich) planmäßige Ausstieg keinen Energieengpass zur Folge haben. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass auch ein früherer möglich wäre.
> Die Energiekonzerne wollen nur noch mehr Geld aus den Kraftwerken rausholen. Um notwendige Ausbesserungen und Aufrüstungen lavieren sie herum. Und die *nachgewiesene* unverhältnismäßig hohe Anzahl von Krebserkrankungen rund um unsere ach so sicheren Atomkraftwerke haben sie doch gleich wie genannt?... Achja: statistischer Zufall. Bin ich der Einzige dem so viel Ignoranz einfach nur weh tut?
> 
> @ Topic
> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass alle Ferndiagnosen falsch sind und eine Kernschmelze noch nicht eingesetzt hat. Die Folgen davon haben wir sonst noch in 50+ Jahren....



Der meiste Strom kommt im Moment von Mineralöl, Steinkohle, Braunkohle und Erdgaskraftwerken mit 78,3%. Dazu kommen die Erneuerbaren mit 9,4%, die Kernkraft mit 10,8% und noch sonstige wie z.B. Speicherkraftwerke mit 1,5%. Jetzt überleg dir mal was man machen müsste um die 10,8% herzubringen. Das warscheinlichste ist das der Strom z.B. aus Frankreich eingekauft wird. Der kommt dann auch wieder von Atomkraftwerken. Dadurch würden die Stromkosten immer weiter steigen. Bei Wind und Solarkraftwerken ist das Problem das sie nicht dauernd Energie liefern. Das müsste dann auch wieder eingekauft werden. Oder man baut einfach mehr Fossilbrennstoffkraftwerke was auch keiner will. 
Aber naja wenn wir jetzt alle schön unsere super tollen Energiesparlampen nutzen wird das vielleicht gar nicht nötig sein. Dafür ist dann die Quecksilberbelastung höher...


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Windräder können aber keine Kernschmelze verursachen...



Das ist natürlich richtig. Jedoch hat sich die Regierung wohl an den Kosten orientiert und auf Dauer wäre die AKWs billiger gekommen, auch wenn man das vorhandene Risiko einer Kernschmelzung eingegangen ist. Zudem man wohl nicht so schnell mit einem Erdbeben dieser Wucht gerechnet hat.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Irgendwoher muss ja der Strom kommen.
> 
> Und da AKWs auf relativ kleinem Raum viel Strom prdouzieren, geht man das Risiko ein.
> 
> Die Akws wurden ja auch erdbebensicher gebaut, leider nur für Erdbeben der Stärke ~8,2/8,3....



Einerseits die Katastrophe in Japan, die nach dem an sich schon schrecklichen Erdbeben plus Tsunami einfach kein Ende nehmen will, andererseits die schiere Ignoranz und Technik-Hörigkeit mancher Menschen, die einfach nicht begreifen wollen, dass Atomkraft ein unkalkulierbares Risiko darstellt, das man einfach nicht hundertprozentig kalkulieren kann. Jeder, der in diesem Land Atomkraft befürwortet und unbedenklich findet, kann gerne nach Fukushima gehen und dort mithelfen aufzuräumen und die radioaktiven Trümmer bei sich im Keller lagern. An vorderster Front würde ich mir unsere korrupte Regierungsbank wünschen, die sich von den Energiekonzernen den Arsch hat vergolden lassen, um den demokratisch legitimierten, ökologisch nachhaltigen und ökonomisch verträglichen Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie unter Ignorierung aller demokratischer Instanzen in diesem Land zu kippen, um unsere Enkel und Urenkel mit den strahlenden Reliquien der Technokratie im Stich zu lassen, während tausende von Menschen in Japan im Gebiet um den Reaktor ihre Heimat verlieren werden. Aber es ist ja alternativlos.

 Als ob das Erdbeben und der Tsunami nicht schon schlimm genug wären, kommt jetzt auch noch eine menschengemachte Komponente hinzu und die Atomkraftbefürworter zucken gleichgültig mit den Schultern und werfen jedem Kritiker Panikmache vor.


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

ich persönlich glaub nicht das Atomkraft so eine schlechte Sache ist 

gibt zwar noch viel zu verbessern aber die Technologie einfach brachliegen zu lassen wäre imo falsch



> Ignoranz und Technik-Hörigkeit mancher Menschen, die einfach nicht begreifen wollen, dass Atomkraft ein unkalkulierbares Risiko darstellt, das man einfach nicht hundertprozentig kalkulieren kann.



das Risiko unbewustsein und die blindheit mancher Menschen stösst mir auch oft sauer auf also willkommen im Club ;-)

100% kalkulierbar gibts nicht 
und jedes Gut hat seinen wert den wir nicht bereit sind zu zahlen ob das jetzt Energie Rohstoffe oder Arbeitskraft ist


----------



## MrBlaki (12. März 2011)

Hattet ihr das schon gesehen? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPjZWpcOJaw&feature=channel_video_title

kam auch gestern auf N24 finde es leider nur net, echt heftig...


----------



## Piti49 (12. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Windräder können aber keine Kernschmelze verursachen...



Das stimmt.

Aber sagt mal? Habt ihr jetzt schon euer ganzes leben keinen Schlaf bekommen weil ihr euch darüber den Kopf zerbrochen habt?
Es wirkt fast so.
Tausend dinge in jedem Land der Welt können nach einer Katastrophe hinterfragt werden, aber davor macht es keiner, warum?

Ich finde es schade, dass hier über den Sinn oder die Sicherheit eines AKWs gestritten wird, wo es doch jetzt darum geht, schlimmeres zu verhindern.

Steckt eure Zeit und Energie lieber da rein, anstatt in Dinge die eh nicht mehr zu ändern sind.


Die Anime Sache ist jetzt gerade fehl am Platz, aber sie ist Teil der Japanischen Kultur wenn ich nicht Irre und Kunst Kultur hat eine hohe Priorität zur Erhaltung

Naja das ist meine Meinung über dieses Thema,

das ganze ist wirklich schlimm und Japan ist mein lieblings Land, daher trauere ich auch mit, aber nichts desto trotz geht bei uns alles den normalen lauf.


----------



## Preator (12. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Einerseits die Katastrophe in Japan, die nach dem an sich schon schrecklichen Erdbeben plus Tsunami einfach kein Ende nehmen will, andererseits die schiere Ignoranz und Technik-Hörigkeit mancher Menschen, die einfach nicht begreifen wollen, dass Atomkraft ein unkalkulierbares Risiko darstellt, das man einfach nicht hundertprozentig kalkulieren kann. Jeder, der in diesem Land Atomkraft befürwortet und unbedenklich findet, kann gerne nach Fukushima gehen und dort mithelfen aufzuräumen und die radioaktiven Trümmer bei sich im Keller lagern. An vorderster Front würde ich mir unsere korrupte Regierungsbank wünschen, die sich von den Energiekonzernen den Arsch hat vergolden lassen, um den demokratisch legitimierten, ökologisch nachhaltigen und ökonomisch verträglichen Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie unter Ignorierung aller demokratischer Instanzen in diesem Land zu kippen, um unsere Enkel und Urenkel mit den strahlenden Reliquien der Technokratie im Stich zu lassen, während tausende von Menschen in Japan im Gebiet um den Reaktor ihre Heimat verlieren werden. Aber es ist ja alternativlos.
> 
> Als ob das Erdbeben und der Tsunami nicht schon schlimm genug wären, kommt jetzt auch noch eine menschengemachte Komponente hinzu und die Atomkraftbefürworter zucken gleichgültig mit den Schultern und werfen jedem Kritiker Panikmache vor.


Das hat rein gar nichts mit Ignoranz zu tun. Ich hab nur keine Lust auf irgendwelche abenteuerlichen Geschichten die mir so ein Typ erzählen will nur um sein 5min Ruhm in seinem sonst so langweiligen Leben zu bekommen... Damit bist nicht du gemeint


----------



## Xondor (12. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Einerseits die Katastrophe in Japan, die nach dem an sich schon schrecklichen Erdbeben plus Tsunami einfach kein Ende nehmen will, andererseits die schiere Ignoranz und Technik-Hörigkeit mancher Menschen, die einfach nicht begreifen wollen, dass Atomkraft ein unkalkulierbares Risiko darstellt, das man einfach nicht hundertprozentig kalkulieren kann. Jeder, der in diesem Land Atomkraft befürwortet und unbedenklich findet, kann gerne nach Fukushima gehen und dort mithelfen aufzuräumen und die radioaktiven Trümmer bei sich im Keller lagern. An vorderster Front würde ich mir unsere korrupte Regierungsbank wünschen, die sich von den Energiekonzernen den Arsch hat vergolden lassen, um den demokratisch legitimierten, ökologisch nachhaltigen und ökonomisch verträglichen Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie unter Ignorierung aller demokratischer Instanzen in diesem Land zu kippen, um unsere Enkel und Urenkel mit den strahlenden Reliquien der Technokratie im Stich zu lassen, während tausende von Menschen in Japan im Gebiet um den Reaktor ihre Heimat verlieren werden. Aber es ist ja alternativlos.
> 
> Als ob das Erdbeben und der Tsunami nicht schon schlimm genug wären, kommt jetzt auch noch eine menschengemachte Komponente hinzu und die Atomkraftbefürworter zucken gleichgültig mit den Schultern und werfen jedem Kritiker Panikmache vor.



Richtig.

Wer meint in Deutschland wäre das ganze sicherer ist wohl naiv. Am letzten Mittwoch  gab es bei uns an der Uni ein Seminar bezüglich dem Kraftwerk in München (Isar I oder so).
Das Ergebnis: Es gibt weder gute Ausrüstung für einen Einsatz im Ernstfall (da steckt eben kein Geld drinnen), noch gibt es wirkliche Katastrophenpläne.

Grob gesagt: wenn was passiert, dann Pech gehabt. 
Wie man es unterstützen kann verstehe ich nicht. Es geht nicht darum, dass die Dinger von heute auf morgen abgeschaltet werden, sondern um einen jahrelangen Zeitraum in dem die Umstellung stattfinden kann. Dass das möglich ist, wird wohl jeder Experte bescheinigen.
Sparpotential ist auf lange Sicht sicherlich auch gegeben (was mir im Anbetracht der Risiken und der Folgen des Atommülls ect. relativ egal ist) aber wen interessiert das? Ich werd mich auch nicht freuen wenn man mir 1 Mio Euro für 2150 verspricht.
Jeder Atom-Lobbyist kann gerne Freudentänze durchführen wenn die Laufzeiten verlängert werden, aber warum ein normaler Bürger dafür ist, der keinen Cent von dem dreckigen Geld bekommt ist mir schleierhaft. Wie kann man ohne die Gabe des kritischen Denkens durch die Welt wandern?


----------



## Shaila (12. März 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Steckt eure Zeit und Energie lieber da rein, anstatt in Dinge die eh nicht mehr zu ändern sind.



Ach und wie? Wir sind sowiso machtlos, was das anbelangt. Wie gerne würde ich einen auf Superman machen, eben rüberfliegen und die Sache regeln, aber das geht nicht. Man ist als einzelner Mensch mal wieder vollkommen machtlos wie immer in unserer Zeit und so sitzt man wieder vor seinem PC oder Fernseher und sieht stumm zu. Das ist grausam aber Fakt. Wir können nichts tun, außer mit unseren Gedanken bei den Betroffenen zu sein und zu hoffen. Die Diskussion über AKW's ist außerdem überhaupt nicht unangebracht, nur wenn wir davon wegkommen, können solche Katastrophen wie diese hier ausgeschlossen werden und es stimmt überhaupt nicht, dass sich vor dem Erdbeben niemand über die Kraftwerke aufgeregt hat. Nach einer Solchen Sache werden die Gemüter aber automatisch immer lauter.


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

ist aber ein häufig behandeltes Thema in animes und j-games
der sorglose Umgang mit Technik Natur und den daraus resultierenden Katastrophen/Konflikten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema, sonst ist das Ding hier wieder zu. Hier geht es um die Folgen des Erdbebens und nichts anderes!


----------



## Preator (12. März 2011)

Ich möchte hier nurmal klarstellen das ich nicht unbedingt von Atomkraft begeistert bin aber die Alternativen sind kein bisschen besser


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

he he recht hast aber ich hab vollstes vertrauen in die Japaner in ein paar Jahren wird das Land schöner und moderner sein als es jetzt ist


----------



## Makalvian (12. März 2011)

Es ist mir vollkommen klar das AKW "schmutzige" Energie produzieren und ich befürworte sie nicht.

Dennoch bleibt die Frage auf welche Alternative soll man ausweichen ? 

Die Alternativen oder Erneubaren Energien sind unzureichend um ganz Deutschland zu versorgen.
Desweitern kauft Deutschland seit Jahren in Höchstzeiten Strom aus Frankreich, dieser ist um einiges "dreckiger", weshalb stehen sonst die meisten vor Saarbrücken und Umgebung.
selbst wenn der Wandel zu alternativer Energie gehen wird es immer noch Länder geben, die weiterhin AKW betreiben und ich denke ihr könnt euch vorstellen wohin Preispolitik die Menschen treiben wird.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. März 2011)

http://www.icjt.org/plants/uni/a/uni194a.html 

Das Kraftwerk hätte diesen Monat runtergefahren werden sollen... oO


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Es ist mir vollkommen klar das AKW "schmutzige" Energie produzieren und ich befürworte sie nicht.
> 
> Dennoch bleibt die Frage auf welche Alternative soll man ausweichen ?
> 
> ...



1. Haben wir im 1. Quartal 2010 genau so viel Strom VERKAUFT, wie unsere 7 ältesten AKWs produzieren. Wenigstens die könnten wir dicht machen und wir müssten nix einkaufen.

2. Atomstrom wird immer teurer, es ist einfach eine Lüge, dass Erneuerbare teurer wären. Kurzfristig ja, aber langfristig weit billiger. Umgekehrt wird das Uran immer teurer. In den letzten 10 Jahren hat sich Uran am stärksten von allen Energieträgern verteuert.

Aber genug OT hier, dafür können wir einen extra-Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Leute wir schweifen ab. Hat wer par aktuelle News zu Japan?


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

Nur die vom Spiegel Ticker



> +++ Gute Nachrichten aus Miyagi +++
> 
> [19.29 Uhr] Laut der Zugbetreibergesellschaft Japan Rail sind die in der Präfektur Miyagi vermissten fünf Züge alle wieder aufgetaucht, nachdem jeglicher Kontakt abgebrochen war. Es gibt keine Meldungen über Verletzte, alle Fahrgäste sind in Sicherheit, die Zugbesatzung ist wohlauf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thoor (12. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 1. Haben wir im 1. Quartal 2010 genau so viel Strom VERKAUFT, wie unsere 7 ältesten AKWs produzieren. Wenigstens die könnten wir dicht machen und wir müssten nix einkaufen.
> 
> 2. Atomstrom wird immer teurer, es ist einfach eine Lüge, dass Erneuerbare teurer wären. Kurzfristig ja, aber langfristig weit billiger. Umgekehrt wird das Uran immer teurer. In den letzten 10 Jahren hat sich Uran am stärksten von allen Energieträgern verteuert.
> 
> Aber genug OT hier, dafür können wir einen extra-Thread aufmachen.



Sorry, nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber du führst dich hier auf als würdest du das Wundermittel für Energie kennen, wenn dus wirklich kennst bring es an den Mann oder geh in die Politik und veränder was, aber uns hier vollzulabern mit Fakten von denen 90% bekannt sind und Atomkraft zu verteufeln aber selber keinen besseren Vorschlag haben, bzw. ihn nicht umsetzen zu wollen ist armseelig. Und wie schon MEHRMALS erwähnt nicht Teil dieses Threads, eröffne von mir aus einen eigenen, aber hier gehört es nicht rein.

Danke

@Topic: Wie siehts zwischenzeitlich mit der Evakuierung aus? Gibts da schon was neues?


----------



## Carcharoth (12. März 2011)

Unterlasst bitte die politischen Diskussionen für/wider Kernkraft. Sonst muss ich euch leider vorübergehend die Schreibrechte nehmen =)


----------



## sindarel (12. März 2011)

Um vll noch ein paar aktuelle sachen zu schreiben die ich so nebenbei mitbekommen hab:

Während die Züge und das Schiff gefunden wurde fehlt von einer kompletten Stadt mit 10.000 einwohnern bisher jede spur und es ist noch kein kontakt möglich gewesen
Der Reaktor wird mit Meerwasser gekühlt. Das ist nicht ne super methode da ja das wasser verseucht wird aber bisher soll nur sehr wenig radioaktives material ausgetreten sein das nicht direkt hochgefährlich ist und dies bläst der wind übers meer berichtet die world health organization.
In Tokio ist normaler Betrieb fast wieder hergestellt. In Asakusa sollen einige Historische Gebäude eingestürzt sein.
Da wegen der fehlenden Kernkraftwerke Strom fehlt wird abwechselnd in verschiedenen Gebieten im nördlichen Japan der Strom für jeweils 3 Stunden abgeschaltet.


----------



## MrBlaki (12. März 2011)

sindarel schrieb:


> Um vll noch ein paar aktuelle sachen zu schreiben die ich so nebenbei mitbekommen hab:
> 
> Während die Züge und das Schiff gefunden wurde fehlt von einer kompletten Stadt mit 10.000 einwohnern bisher jede spur und es ist noch kein kontakt möglich gewesen
> Der Reaktor wird mit Meerwasser gekühlt. Das ist nicht ne super methode da ja das wasser verseucht wird aber bisher soll nur sehr wenig radioaktives material ausgetreten sein das nicht direkt hochgefährlich ist und dies bläst der wind übers meer berichtet die world health organization.
> ...



Die Infos über die Stadt sind falsch, es sind 19000 Einwohner von denen 10000 vermisst werden.


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Es gibt schon einige Zeit keine News, das kann nur bedeuten das gerade nix passiert (eher unwarscheinlich) oder es passiert gerade was extrem schlimmes aber es gibt ne Nachrichtensperre (so wie sich die Regierung da eh verhält würde es mich nicht wundern)


----------



## sindarel (12. März 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Die Infos über die Stadt sind falsch, es sind 19000 Einwohner von denen 10000 vermisst werden.



Ah, danke, gut zu wissen, hier fliegt so viel an infos rum bei denen man nicht wirklich weis ob sie stimmen... die wenigsten hier sprechen Japanisch mich eingeschlossen.
Wobei die 10.000 Leute trotzdem fehlen, ich hoffe die haben sich alle irgendwo in Sicherheit gebracht sonst würde das die aktuellen Opferzahlen irrsinnig in die höhe treiben.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> (so wie sich die Regierung da eh verhält würde es mich nicht wundern)



Es ist für die Regierung zurzeit besser einige Informationen nicht preiszugeben. Eine Massenpanik braucht das Land jetzt sicherlich nicht.


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

bis jetzt sind so an die 1400 tote bestätigt 
es ist leider davon auszugehen das noch ein paar 1k dazu kommen werden


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist für die Regierung zurzeit besser einige Informationen nicht preiszugeben. Eine Massenpanik braucht das Land jetzt sicherlich nicht.



Ich hab auch nicht gesagt, das es zwingend falsch ist 

Nur langsam drehen die Leute da wegen der Ungewissheit auch durch


----------



## Preator (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einige Zeit keine News, das kann nur bedeuten das gerade nix passiert (eher unwarscheinlich) oder es passiert gerade was extrem schlimmes aber es gibt ne Nachrichtensperre (so wie sich die Regierung da eh verhält würde es mich nicht wundern)



Nicht mit China verwechseln


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2011)

Ich glaube eher, dass tatsächlich nichts passiert. Vor ein paar Stunden fingen sie an für die Kühlung Meerwasser mit Borsäure versetzt zu verwenden und gaben als Zeitraum 5-10 Stunden an. Wenn das vorbei ist, wirds wohl neue Informationen geben - entweder es klappt, oder es klappt eben nicht.


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

ich glaub die Japaner misstrauen irrer Regierung wesentlich weniger als wir unserer könnte sogar sein zurecht


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. März 2011)

Thread wird überarbeitet.

Update: Thread ist wieder offen.

Für alle, die es nicht bemerkt haben: Es geht um Menschenleben. Wer also meint, dass seine Ironie dazu hier in diesen Thread gehört, der irrt. Zeigt ein wenig geistige Reife und lest eure Beiträge durch, bevor ihr sie abschickt. Es könnte euer letzter für die nächsten Tage sein.

Und nochmal zur Erinnerung: Keine Pro/Contra-Diskussionen zum Thema AKW. Darum geht es in diesem Thread nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2011)

"[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]Neben der möglichen Kernschmelze in Reaktor 1 drohe in einem weiteren Reaktor des gleichen Kraftwerks ein ähnliches Szenario, sagte ein Greenpeace-Sprecher. Fünf der zehn Reaktoren in den beiden Kraftwerken seien ohne Kühlung, sagte er unter Verweis auf Informationen aus der Krisenregion. Angesichts der Verkettung unterschiedlicher Ereignisse sei die Lage womöglich außer Kontrolle. "Es ist dramatisch, weil derzeit scheinbar unkontrolliert Radioaktivität austritt.""[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,750472,00.html[/font]


----------



## Chakalaker (12. März 2011)

Ich finde es extrem furchtbar wobei es meiner Meinung nach absehbar war....ein Akw auf einem Erdbebengebiet zu errichten...

Ich hoffe nur es wird keins zweites Tschernobyl.

Dem Sprecher das für Deutschland keine Gefahr droht misstraue ich auch, da es ja dann den "sauren Regen"?! gibt, ich glaube das war die Weise wie sich die Strahlung verbreitet.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. März 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Dem Sprecher das für Deutschland keine Gefahr droht misstraue ich auch, da es ja dann den "sauren Regen"?! gibt, ich glaube das war die Weise wie sich die Strahlung verbreitet.



Saurer Regen enthält Schwefel und andere giftige Stoffe aus Abgasen von Fabrikschloten etc. - was Du meinst ist Fallout, also radioaktiver Niederschlag.


----------



## Manaori (12. März 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Ich finde es extrem furchtbar wobei es meiner Meinung nach absehbar war....ein Akw auf einem Erdbebengebiet zu errichten...
> 
> Ich hoffe nur es wird keins zweites Tschernobyl.
> 
> Dem Sprecher das für Deutschland keine Gefahr droht misstraue ich auch, da es ja dann den "sauren Regen"?! gibt, ich glaube das war die Weise wie sich die Strahlung verbreitet.




Was du meinst, ist, glaube ich, das sogenannte Fallout. Dabei handelt es sich um radioaktive Partikel, die in die Wolken gelangen (es wird ja oft nicht ohne Grund von einer "Wolke" gesprochen) und dann mit dem nächsten Regen wieder zurück zum Boden kommen. 
Gerade deswegen ist unser Teil der Welt, also Europa, in keiner besonders großen Gefahr, zumindest nicht unmittelbar. (Die Gefahr von kontaminierten Lebensmitteln besteht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit.) Verschiedenen Berichten zufolge wird die radioaktive Wolke vorerst vom Wind gen Pazifik getrieben, allerdings sind vermutlich auch Russland und China gefährdert... halt alles im Umkreis. Dass die Wolke bis zu uns kommt, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, wir werden eher die weiteren Auswirkungen wie kontaminierte Lebensmittel (oder die nicht mehr LIeferung derselben, wodruch es zu Engpässen kommen könnten) und wirtschaftliche Probleme, falls wichtige Städte in China und Russland betroffen sind. WObei die Wirtschaft schon durch die momentanen Geschehnisse in Japan genug leidet, also werden wir meiner Meinung nach sowieso wieder Probleme bekommen. 


Edit: Okay, Kätzchen in grün war schneller


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Leute denkt doch mal nach, Japan hat kaum Recurcen um auf anderen Wege Energie zu erzeugen, ergo bleiben da nur AKW´s und ganz Japan is nunmal ein Erdbebengebiet. In Japan wird sehr viel an erneuerbarer Energie gearbeitet, aber die sind schlichtweg nicht ausreichend um den Energiehunger zu stillen. Also lasst doch einfach das Gemaule vonwegen "Wie kann man so doof sein und Atomkraftwerke in Erdbebengebieten bauen"...


----------



## TheGui (12. März 2011)

Laut den nachrichten heute Mittag hies es das die AKWs nur 6% des gesammt Energiebedarfs japans ausmachen!

allerdings ist damit die verrbauchte gesammt Energiemenge (z.b unter anderem Sprit für Autos) gemeint, nicht nur der Strom aus der Steckdose.

Krass, japan hats diesmal einfach extrem dicke abbekommen. Und die Kernschmelzte bleibt sicher nicht aus!


----------



## Chakalaker (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Leute denkt doch mal nach, Japan hat kaum Recurcen um auf anderen Wege Energie zu erzeugen, ergo bleiben da nur AKW´s und ganz Japan is nunmal ein Erdbebengebiet. In Japan wird sehr viel an erneuerbarer Energie gearbeitet, aber die sind schlichtweg nicht ausreichend um den Energiehunger zu stillen. Also lasst doch einfach das Gemaule vonwegen "Wie kann man so doof sein und Atomkraftwerke in Erdbebengebieten bauen"...



Und trotzdem sollte man sich dann nicht wundern...

Grausam finde ich es trotzdem & mir tun die Menschen Leid aber es war nun mal absehbar-.-


----------



## Chillers (12. März 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Und trotzdem sollte man sich dann nicht wundern...
> 
> Grausam finde ich es trotzdem & mir tun die Menschen Leid aber es war nun mal absehbar-.-



Im 2. ist gerade ein Sonderbericht über die Katastrophe.


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Und trotzdem sollte man sich dann nicht wundern...
> 
> Grausam finde ich es trotzdem & mir tun die Menschen Leid aber es war nun mal absehbar-.-



Und genau weil es absehbar war ist wohl auch bisher keine grosse Panik ausgebrochen (Und weil die Japaner ein eher gefasstes Volk sind)

So kann mir mal wer die neusten FAKTEN vortragen? Die News im Netz sind irgendwie sehr ungenau und wiedersprüchlich


----------



## MrBlaki (12. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Im 2. ist gerade ein Sonderbericht über die Katastrophe.



Und bei mir geht ZDF nicht super ding (Dvbt >.>) hoffe einer sagt hier im Thread bescheid wenn was neues bekannt wird.


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

*22.11 Uhr: *Die Radioaktivität am Katastrophenreaktor verringert sich. Nach einem anfänglichen Anstieg hätten die japanischen Behörden nun eine Abschwächung in den vergangenen Stunden beobachtet, so die Internationale Atomenergiebehörde. Die Explosion sei außerhalb der hauptsächlichen Sicherheitshülle geschehen.

quelle

Ob mans glauben sollte is ein anderes Ding, die vorigen Meldungen lassen mich zweifeln das es so schnell in den Griff zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Chillers (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Und genau weil es absehbar war ist wohl auch bisher keine grosse Panik ausgebrochen (Und weil die Japaner ein eher gefasstes Volk sind)
> 
> So kann mir mal wer die neusten FAKTEN vortragen? Die News im Netz sind irgendwie sehr ungenau und wiedersprüchlich



Nun, die Menschen in Japan werden im mom wohl genauso wenig oder falsch informiert wie damals die Leute nach Tschernobyl.
Landstriche zerstört, fast jeder kümmert sich um sich selbst oder vermisste Angehörige. Was ICH auch erstmal tun würde.

Es gab´doch diese vergessenen Helfer aus Tschernobyl. Die damals den Reaktor betonierten. Und die inzwischen alle tot sind. Zehntausende von Leuten.
Gibt es die in Japan jetzt auch?

Live aus Tokyo: auch in einem 2. Reaktor sollen die Kühlsysteme ausgefallen sein. Wenig Transparenz. Also wird es wohl gefährlich.
Geschäfte haben Versorgungsprobleme, aber man wartet ab.
(Es gibt in Japan keine Anti-AKW-Bewegung wie in Deutschland, auch daher die Ruhe. Man vertraut und hat Angst, sein Gesicht zu verlieren).

Ach, und der Verlauf in Libyen sollte auch nicht vergessen werden.

Nach den letzten Meldungen die Lottozahlen - lol.


----------



## Makalvian (12. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Es gibt in Japan keine Anti-AKW-Bewegung wie in Deutschland, auch daher die Ruhe. Man vertraut und hat Angst, sein Gesicht zu verlieren.



Die Gegenbewegung gibt es sehr wohl nur wird über sie nicht groß Berichtet. Gestern war auch noch ein Bericht darüber auf einem Nachrichtensender, suche gerade verzweifelt die Quelle. War klar Google ist total überlaufen mit den derzeitigen deutschen Debatten.

Quellen

http://www.greenpeac...dex.php?id=4509



Quelle Greenpeace

22:15 Uhr: Laut japanischer Atombehörde arbeitet in Block 3 des AKW Fukushima 1 das Notkühlsystem nicht. 

 21:45 Uhr: Die IAEA berichtet unter Berufung auf japanische Informationen, dass mittlerweile 140.000 Menschen aus der Umgebung von zwei Atomanlagen evakuiert wurden - 110.000 aus dem 20-Kilometer-Radius von Fukushima 1 (Daiichi), 30.000 aus dem 10-Kilometer-Radius von Fukushima 2 (Daini). Die Evakuierung sei noch nicht beendet. Seit gestern keine Meldungen mehr zu den Problemen in Fukushima 2. Auch über die Probleme mit der Kühlung in der Wiederaufbereitungsanlage Rokkasho keine neuen Infomationen. 

 20:05 Uhr: Kanzlerin Angela Merkel will laut dpa alle deutschen AKW einem Sicherheitscheck unterziehen. Sicherheitsüberprüfungen seien richtig, antwortet Greenpeace-Atomexperte Tobias Riedl, aber nicht erst seit heute. 

 18:45 Uhr: Noch immer ist unklar, ob und wie viel Radioaktivität ausgetreten ist. Nach Angaben der japanischen Regierung ist keine erhöhte Strahlung im Umfeld des Reaktorgebäudes Fukushima nachweisbar. Dagegen berichtete der Fernsehsender NHK, in der Nähe des Blocks 1 seien 1015 Mikrosievert pro Stunde gemessen worden - eine doppelt so hohe Strahlendosis wie der Grenzwert bei einem atomaren Notfall. Betroffen vom Ausfall der Kühlanlage ist auch ein zweiter Reaktor der Anlage, die aus insgesamt sechs Meilern besteht (Spiegel online).


----------



## Jester (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ob mans glauben sollte is ein anderes Ding, die vorigen Meldungen lassen mich zweifeln das es so schnell in den Griff zu bekommen ist.



Danke für diese ausgeklügelte Expertenmeinung. Wie geht es dir eigentlich, der du jetzt grade durch die rauchenden Ruinen des Reaktors kriechen musst, mit zitternder Hand hastig Botschaften in die staubige Tastatur deines Smartphones hämmerst und immer auf der Flucht vor den gemeinen japanischen Wissenschaftlern bist, die verhindern wollen, dass du ihre so meisterhaft getürkten Messungen auffliegen lässt?


Lasst doch endlich mal diese "uuh, die sind sooo dohf, weil die da n akw hinauen, rofl lol XD und jetzt bescheissen die alle, weil das kann ja garnicht sein, dass das nochmal gut geht, hihi rofl zomfg" Posts.
Bzw. wenn ihr sowas schreibt, dann untermauert das ein wenig mit mehr oder weniger gesicherten Fakten und bezieht euch nicht einfach "auf die vorigen Meldungen".


----------



## MrBlaki (12. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Nun, die Menschen in Japan werden im mom wohl genauso wenig oder falsch informiert wie damals die Leute nach Tschernobyl.
> Landstriche zerstört, fast jeder kümmert sich um sich selbst oder vermisste Angehörige. Was ICH auch erstmal tun würde.
> 
> Es gab´doch diese vergessenen Helfer aus Tschernobyl. Die damals den Reaktor betonierten. Und die inzwischen alle tot sind. Zehntausende von Leuten.
> ...



Es gibt Anti-AKW Bewegungen. 
Hättest du gestern die Nachrichten im ARD geschaut wüsstest du das 
Es handelt sich um keine großen Organisationen aber es gibt sie.


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Nun, die Menschen in Japan werden im mom wohl genauso wenig oder falsch informiert wie damals die Leute nach Tschernobyl.
> Landstriche zerstört, fast jeder kümmert sich um sich selbst oder vermisste Angehörige. Was ICH auch erstmal tun würde.
> 
> Es gab´doch diese vergessenen Helfer aus Tschernobyl. Die damals den Reaktor betonierten. Und die inzwischen alle tot sind. Zehntausende von Leuten.
> ...



Tschernobyl ist diesbezüglich ein eher schlechter vergleich, dort wurde die Bevölkerung erst viel zu spät evakoiert, es wurde garnix gesagt, die Arbeiter wussten nichtmal wirklich was sie da überhaupt zumauerten geschweige denn das sie irgendwas an Schutzkleidung hatten. 

Die Japanische Regierung hält sich zwar auch mit Infos zurück, aber die hatten sofort grossräumig alles evakoiert, man weiss das was passiert ist und die Arbeiter bei der Sicherung des AKW´s werden mit sicherheit sehr gut ausgestattet sein was Schutz angeht.


Und ja, da sich die Nato auf keine Flugverbotszone einigen konnten hat Gaddafi nun wohl diese hafenstadt wieder erobert (Multitasking Nachrichtenüberwacher )


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Danke für diese ausgeklügelte Expertenmeinung. Wie geht es dir eigentlich, der du jetzt grade durch die rauchenden Ruinen des Reaktors kriechen musst, mit zitternder Hand hastig Botschaften in die staubige Tastatur deines Smartphones hämmerst und immer auf der Flucht vor den gemeinen japanischen Wissenschaftlern bist, die verhindern wollen, dass du ihre so meisterhaft getürkten Messungen auffliegen lässt?
> 
> 
> Lasst doch endlich mal diese "uuh, die sind sooo dohf, weil die da n akw hinauen, rofl lol XD und jetzt bescheissen die alle, weil das kann ja garnicht sein, dass das nochmal gut geht, hihi rofl zomfg" Posts.
> Bzw. wenn ihr sowas schreibt, dann untermauert das ein wenig mit mehr oder weniger gesicherten Fakten und bezieht euch nicht einfach "auf die vorigen Meldungen".



Öhm egal was du gerade nimmst, nimm weniger O.o Das ist einfach nur normale Skepsis, wenns dir nicht passt haste pech und freu dich blauäugig durch die Welt zu gehen.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

> +++ Bis zu 160 Personen Radioaktivität ausgesetzt +++
> 
> [22.37 Uhr] Die Zahl der Personen, die am AKW Fukushima Radioaktivität ausgesetzt worden sind, könnte nach Angaben der japanischen Atomaufsichtsbehörde bis zu 160 betragen. Bei neun Personen war bereits vermutet worden, dass sie der Strahlung ausgesetzt waren. Die Angaben stützen sich auf lokale Behörden.



Aja und bitte keinen zickenkrieg hier okay? das geht an kafka und jester .. man kann über alles auch sachlich diskutieren


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

he he die Japanische Regierung ist nicht Gutenberg ich glaub die verschweigen weniger als ihr hier glaubt 

nur vieles werden sie halt nicht so genau wissen so ein Reaktor fliegt auch nicht jeden Tag ihn die Luft

und die ganze zeit irgend welche Vermutungen zu veröffentlichen ist glaub ich hinderlicher als nur bestätigte Sachen zu verkünden


----------



## Chillers (12. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Danke für diese ausgeklügelte Expertenmeinung. Wie geht es dir eigentlich, der du jetzt grade durch die rauchenden Ruinen des Reaktors kriechen musst, mit zitternder Hand hastig Botschaften in die staubige Tastatur deines Smartphones hämmerst und immer auf der Flucht vor den gemeinen japanischen Wissenschaftlern bist, die verhindern wollen, dass du ihre so meisterhaft getürkten Messungen auffliegen lässt?
> 
> 
> Lasst doch endlich mal diese "uuh, die sind sooo dohf, weil die da n akw hinauen, rofl lol XD und jetzt bescheissen die alle, weil das kann ja garnicht sein, dass das nochmal gut geht, hihi rofl zomfg" Posts.
> Bzw. wenn ihr sowas schreibt, dann untermauert das ein wenig mit mehr oder weniger gesicherten Fakten und bezieht euch nicht einfach "auf die vorigen Meldungen".



Denk´doch mal ein wenig nach. Oder lies´*zwischen den Zeilen*. Wenn alle/s besorgniserregend im Rest der Welt reagiert auf die gegebenen Informationen, kann man vielleicht abschätzen, dass sie dies nicht so leicht in den Griff bekommen.
Ansonsten wäre es für jede Regierung ein Ass zu sagen:* Wir haben alles im Griff. Durch xyz.* Dem ist aber leider nicht so.
Und zu denen, die sagen es gibt eine *Anti-AKW-Bewegung in Japan.* Finde ich gut und wichtig, aber nicht vergleichbar mit Deutschland und der Verankerung in den Parteien.


----------



## Jester (12. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Öhm egal was du gerade nimmst, nimm weniger O.o Das ist einfach nur normale Skepsis, wenns dir nicht passt haste pech und freu dich blauäugig durch die Welt zu gehen.



Ich geh sicher nicht blauäugig durch die Welt. Dennoch wäre ein wenig mehr Ernsthaftigkeit und Nachvollziehbarkeit der Diskussion und dem Thread hier dienlich. Wenn man nur blindlings Verdächtigungen und Skepsis äußert gerät man sehr sehr schnell ins OT, wie wir heute schon einie Male erlebt haben. Drum ist es sowohl in unserem, als auch in dem Interesse der Mods, dass man bei solchen Diskussionen gewisse Grundregeln beachtet. Z.b. das Untermauern einer These bzw. eines Verdachts mit anständigen Argumenten. In deinem Beispiel hätte das so aussehen können:



> Ob mans glauben sollte is ein anderes Ding, die vorigen Meldungen lassen mich zweifeln das es so schnell in den Griff zu bekommen ist.
> Denn:
> Aus Bericht A habe ich entnommen, dass das und das passiert ist.
> Bericht B und Bericht C stützen diese Annahme, ebenso die Äußerung des Herren D.
> Außerdem meine ich, mich daran erinnern zu können, dass sich Sachverhalt E so und so verhält, was man wieder als Argument meiner These nehmen könnte.



Natürlich ist sowas ein wenig aufwendig und man muss vllt. auch nicht immer drei verschiedene Berichte und Äußerungen heranziehen, dennoch dürfte ein wenig mehr Sorgfalt in den Diskussionen hier sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## The Reptil (12. März 2011)

außerdem darf man nicht vergessen das die meisten Medien sich mit besonderes reißerischen Artikeln gegenseitig aus zu stechen versuchen


----------



## Kafka (12. März 2011)

*22.48 Uhr: *In dem vom Erdbeben beschädigten japanischen Atomkraftwerk sind neue Probleme aufgetreten. Wie die Atomsicherheitsbehörde des Landes mitteilt, fiel an einem anderen Reaktor der Anlage Fukushima Daiichi das Notkühlsystem aus. Daher sei es nun dringend nötig, einen Weg zu finden, wie der Reaktor 3 mit Wasser versorgt wird, sagt ein Behördenvertreter. 
*

22.24 Uhr: *Wie die Internationale Atomenergiebehörde (IAEA) mitteilt, wurden bislang rund 140.000 Menschen aus den Regionen um zwei japanische Atomkraftwerke evakuiert. In einem Radius von 20 Kilometern um Fukushima Daiichi seien etwa 110.000 evakuiert worden, in der Umgebung von zehn Kilometern um die Anlage Fukushima Daini rund 30.000 weitere. "Die kompletten Evakuierungsmaßnahmen wurden noch nicht abgeschlossen“, teilt die Behörde mit.

quelle

Dazu wurden unsere Helfer auf halber Strecke zurück beordert, weil man die Gefahr nicht einschetzen kann.


----------



## N4ru (12. März 2011)

Also ich warte erstmal ab was das jetzt alles gibt und suche mir passend die die Informationen raus, um mir dann ein eigenes Bild zu bilden. Teilweise wiedersprechen sich ja die News, bei dem einen sind es nur 300 Tote bei dem anderen vielleicht 10000 Tote.
Die "Experten", die jetzt meinen, es könnte zu einer Kernschmelze kommen sind nicht vor Ort und können das nur vermuten und nichts anderes.
Und mit Tschernobyl kann man es rein gar nicht vergleichen weil Japan deutlich Foertschrittlicher ist als Tschernobyl zu deren Zeiten.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

N4ru schrieb:


> Also ich warte erstmal ab was das jetzt alles gibt und suche mir passend die die Informationen raus, um mir dann ein eigenes Bild zu bilden. Teilweise wiedersprechen sich ja die News, bei dem einen sind es nur 300 Tote bei dem anderen vielleicht 10000 Tote.
> Die "Experten", die jetzt meinen, es könnte zu einer Kernschmelze kommen sind nicht vor Ort und können das nur vermuten und nichts anderes.
> Und mit Tschernobyl kann man es rein gar nicht vergleichen weil Japan deutlich Foertschrittlicher ist als Tschernobyl zu deren Zeiten.



Der Unterschied bei den Todeszahlen ergibt sich aus den verschiedenen Quellen.
Laut Polizeiangaben ist nach Schätzungen von 1700+ Toten die Rede. Von der Regierung offiziell bestätigt rund 580.


----------



## tonygt (12. März 2011)

Warum sollte man es nicht mit Tschernobyl vergleichen? Es kommt genau wie damals zu einer Kernschmelze oder ist schon gekommen. Die Ausmaße könnten ähnlich verherrend sein je nachdem wie sich das ganze entwickelt. Der einzige Unterschied zu Tschernobyl ist das das ganze nicht einfach vertuscht wird und nicht viele Leute ungeschützt in die Nähe des verseuchten Gebiets gehen und man sich somit die Bevölkerung mehr vor den Folgen schützen kann.
Wobei man Japan hier ja loben muss das sie trotz des Erdbebens des Tsnumais auch noch möglichst schnell versuchen die Leute aus dem gefährdeten Bezirk zu evakuieren


----------



## Piti49 (12. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ach und wie? Wir sind sowiso machtlos, was das anbelangt. Wie gerne würde ich einen auf Superman machen, eben rüberfliegen und die Sache regeln, aber das geht nicht. Man ist als einzelner Mensch mal wieder vollkommen machtlos wie immer in unserer Zeit und so sitzt man wieder vor seinem PC oder Fernseher und sieht stumm zu. Das ist grausam aber Fakt. Wir können nichts tun, außer mit unseren Gedanken bei den Betroffenen zu sein und zu hoffen. Die Diskussion über AKW's ist außerdem überhaupt nicht unangebracht, nur wenn wir davon wegkommen, können solche Katastrophen wie diese hier ausgeschlossen werden und es stimmt überhaupt nicht, dass sich vor dem Erdbeben niemand über die Kraftwerke aufgeregt hat. Nach einer Solchen Sache werden die Gemüter aber automatisch immer lauter.



Du hast Recht, aber was hätte es an dem Erdbeben geändert? Und wie hätte es den Tsunami zurückgehalten, wenn dort kein AKW stehen würde?
Die Menschen mussten ihr Leben einer Naturkatastrophe überlassen und nicht dem AKW. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Die Energie könnte man in Versuche/Ideen usw stecken, um sich besser gegen solche Katastrophen zu wehren, schließlich sind das die Probleme gegen die wir einfach nichts in der Hand haben.

Das scheinen einige hier durch ihre Bild Brille zu vergessen. 

Ich hoffe immer wieder irgendwie das die Opfer ein teurer Preis dafür waren, dass Menschen endlich einen Funken mehr Zusammenhalt aufbauen, und ein wenig Vernunft in sich wecken, aber nichts desto trotz gibt es Kriege, Menschen die nur gucken aber nicht eingreifen.
Besonders bei so einer Katastrophe, ist dies sehr wichtig. Ich helfe daher auch gerne, ich leiste meinen Beitrag weiter, indem ich Arbeiten gehe und werde auch was spenden, dafür spiele ich dann einen Monat kein WoW, oder verzichte auf andere Dinge.

Dies können viele Menschen einfach nicht und ich verstehe nicht warum? Man muss ja nicht sein ganzes hab und gut weggeben, aber auf ein Luxusgut verzichten um der Menschheit zu helfen.

Naja ich gehe jetzt aber erstmal ins Bett. Eine gute Nacht alle zusammen.


----------



## N4ru (12. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Warum sollte man es nicht mit Tschernobyl vergleichen? Es kommt genau wie damals zu einer Kernschmelze oder ist schon gekommen. Die Ausmaße könnten ähnlich verherrend sein je nachdem wie sich das ganze entwickelt. Der einzige Unterschied zu Tschernobyl ist das das ganze nicht einfach vertuscht wird und nicht viele Leute ungeschützt in die Nähe des verseuchten Gebiets gehen und man sich somit die Bevölerung mehr vor den Folgen schützen kann.
> Was Japan ja auch schon macht die Leute wurde so schnell wie möglich evakuiert.




Deine Quellen bitte? Die AKWs in Japan haben den höchsten Standard auf der ganzen Welt , weil es eben in einem Erdbebengebiet gebaut worden ist.
Tschernobyl ist was ganz anderes gewesen.
Die Evakuierungs Maßnahme ist nur vorbeugend, was wirklich passiert wissen im moment nur die Leute, die vor Ort sind/waren.


----------



## skyline930 (12. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Warum sollte man es nicht mit Tschernobyl vergleichen? Es kommt genau wie damals zu einer Kernschmelze oder ist schon gekommen. Die Ausmaße könnten ähnlich verherrend sein je nachdem wie sich das ganze entwickelt. Der einzige Unterschied zu Tschernobyl ist das das ganze nicht einfach vertuscht wird und nicht viele Leute ungeschützt in die Nähe des verseuchten Gebiets gehen und man sich somit die Bevölkerung mehr vor den Folgen schützen kann.
> Wobei man Japan hier ja loben muss das sie trotz des Erdbebens des Tsnumais auch noch möglichst schnell versuchen die Leute aus dem gefährdeten Bezirk zu evakuieren



Man sollte es nicht vertauschen weil es etwas grundlegend anderes ist.
Erstens, die Katastrophe in Tschernobyl war teilweise ein Verschulden der Vorgesetzten (Testen des Reaktors mit abgeschalteten Sicherheitssystemen)
Zweitens, die technischen Standards damals in der Ukraine und die der speziell auf Erdbebengebiete ausgerichteten AKWs in Japan unterscheiden sich deutlich.
Drittens, in Tschernobyl ist der Reaktor selbst explodiert - in Japan nicht.
Viertens, in Tschernobyl haben die Evakuierungen 4-6 Tage nach dem GAU angefangen.

Genug Argumente?



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Befasse dich bitte mal damit, was ein Gau ist. Definitionsgemäß ist die Explosion oder Freillegung des Reaktors damit gemeint - und genau das ist auch der Fall.



Ein GAU ist ein größter anzunehmender Unfall. Und den haben wir NICHT. Der Reaktor ist (noch) nicht explodiert, noch gab es keine bestätigte Kernschmelze, und noch ist die Sache halbwegs unter Kontrolle. Wäre ein GAU eingetreten, wären schon deutlich mehr Menschen tot, und es gäbe größere und weitflächigere Strahlungsschäden.


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ein GAU ist ein größter anzunehmender Unfall. Und den haben wir NICHT. Der Reaktor ist (noch) nicht explodiert, noch gab es keine bestätigte Kernschmelze, und noch ist die Sache halbwegs unter Kontrolle. Wäre ein GAU eingetreten, wären schon deutlich mehr Menschen tot, und es gäbe größere und weitflächigere Strahlungsschäden.



Falsch. Bei einem GAU bleibt die Strahlung weitestgehend unter Kontrolle im Gebäude.
Beim Super-GAU dringt die Strahlung nach aussen.


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

*Wie gefährlich ist die Lage im AKW Fukushima? Inzwischen wurden etwa 200.000 Anwohner in Sicherheit gebracht, sie sollen Jodtabletten schlucken. In einem weiteren Meiler ist das Notfallkühlsystem ausgefallen. Experten fürchten eine Kernschmelze - die Regierung versucht zu beruhigen

Quelle

Nu wurden weitere 60000 Leute raus geholt (siehe mein voriges Update, da waren es noch 140000 Leute)

Update:

**Tokio. *Eine Kernschmelze droht laut Medienmeldungen in einem zweiten Reaktor. Das gesamte Ausmaß der Katastrophe ist in Japan derzeit noch nicht abzusehen: Die Zahl der Toten steigt stündlich. Nun ist bei einem weiteren Reaktor das Kühlsystem ausgefallen. &#8222;Um 5.30 Uhr hat die Versorgung mit Wasser aufgehört, und der Druck im Inneren erhöht sich allmählich&#8220;, sagte ein Sprecher der Betreiberfirma Tokyo Electric Power, wie es weiter heißt. Die Kühlanlagen waren in zwei Atomkraftwerken ausgefallen und nach einer Explosion im AKW Fukushima wächst nun die Angst vor dem Super-Gau. Nähere Einzelheiten über den Ausfall des zweiten Reaktors liegen noch nicht vor.

quelle

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, aber kommt frisch ausm Ticker


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2011)

Schrecklich /:


----------



## N4ru (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Falsch. Bei einem GAU bleibt die Strahlung weitestgehend unter Kontrolle im Gebäude.
> Beim Super-GAU dringt die Strahlung nach aussen.



Falsch!
Gau war die Bezeichnung für eine landschaftlich geschlossene und von natürlichen Grenzen bestimmte politische Siedlungsgemeinschaft der Germanen.


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

N4ru schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Gau war die Bezeichnung für eine landschaftlich geschlossene und von natürlichen Grenzen bestimmte politische Siedlungsgemeinschaft der Germanen.



Fein von Wikipedia kopiert Mein Link

P.s. Update schon 15 Strahlenopfer quelle


----------



## ego1899 (13. März 2011)

dein avatar is zurzeit irgendwie unpassend xD


----------



## Kamsi (13. März 2011)

wieso ? er hatte doch den avatar schon vor dem tsunami oder ?


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

An dieser Stelle nochmal mein Beileid an alle Betroffenen der japanischen Bevölkerung... hoffen wir dass die Lage sich zumindest in absehbarer Zeit wieder stabilisiert und dass die Menschen für die nächsten Monate mit dem Nötigsten versorgt werden können.


----------



## KillerBee666 (13. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Auf Erdbeben kann man vorbereitet sein, aber nicht auf einen Tsunami. Wenn man die Bilder sieht, wie die Flutmassen einfach ALLES mitziehen, ist das doch erschreckend.
> 
> Auch lustig - die Regierung sagt, im Bezug auf die AKW sei alles sicher, man sieht aber Brände und Medien berichten, dass der atomare Notstand ausgerufen wurde.



Hm man könnte gegen Tsunamis 300 Meter Hohe Stahlbetonwände an den Stränden Bauen.. nur dann kriegt man auch kein Wasser mehr und Handel weltweit wird auch schwer, 


Also klar ist es mal wieder nicht schön aber ich find immoment passiert sowas echt Häufig.. also ich krieg kein Pipi in den Augen wenn sowas passiert ist irgendwie schon.. fast normal... :-(



Ich muss zudem mal sagen leute die Dauernt ihr beileid ausdrücken und dann immer wiederkommen um es erneut auszudrücken naja.. bringt es was? Vorallem wer liest das hier? Leute die damit garnix zu tun aben, schon irgendwie.. Komisch.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. März 2011)

gerade von der stadt gelesen, in der knapp 10000 leute vermisst werden


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2011)

"06 .17 Uhr : Inzwischen scheint festzustehen , dass in sechs
Reaktoren an der japanischen Ostküste die Kühlung ausgefallen ist .
Am gefährlichsten ist die Lage im Atomkraftwerk Fukushima . Nach
Angaben der Atomsicherheitsbehörde wird die Möglichkeit als groß
angesehen, dass es dort schon vor der Explosion am Samstag zu
einer teilweisen Kernschmelze gekommen ist . Dies widerspricht den
Statements der Regierung , wonach der Reaktorkern auch nach der
Detonation noch intakt war."

Quelle: Focus.de

Sechs Reaktoren ohne vernünftiges Kühlsystem - Wenn es ganz schlimm kommt haben die dann auch sechs Kernschmelzen. 

Oh, man... Wen einmal was passiert, kommen gleich  noch mehrere Dinge hinterher :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2011)

Wie so muss der Tag so anfangen??? 

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]*"Kernschmelze in zweitem Reaktor"*[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]*"*[/font][font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]*Die Lage im AKW Fukushima gerät außer Kontrolle: Die Regierung geht davon aus, dass es in einem weiteren Reaktor der Anlage zu einer teilweisen Kernschmelze gekommen ist. In der Nähe des AKW Onagawa wurde eine 400 Mal höhere Radioaktivität als normal gemessen."*[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]*http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/technik/0,1518,750628,00.html*[/font]


----------



## Shagkul (13. März 2011)

Der Kern beginnt zu schmelzen sobald er nicht mehr vollständig mit Wasser bedeckt ist.
Das bedeutet, wenn es gelingt eine Kühlung wiederherzustellen, dann kann man das ganze abschwächen.

Ihr müsst euch das so vorstellen. Die Reaktoren sind ja beim Beben automatisch runter gefahren worden, dass was jetzt immer noch an Hitze erzeugt wird, ist quasi die Restreaktion und diese müsste ebenfalls gekühlt werden.


Um so länger man das ganze verzögern kann, um so weniger katastrophal wird es dann, wenn die äußere Hülle bricht. 

Auch wenn man nur von einer Abschwächung sprechen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Menschen sollten einfach nichts bauen, was sie nicht kontrollieren können. Und wie man deutlich sieht, gehören da Atomkraftwerke dazu. Da bringt alles Sicherheit der Welt nichts.
Wenn die Natur mal holdreht, dann ist diese nen alten Scheiß wert und die Kacke ist am dampfen. So wie jetzt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer rechnet schon mit nem Erdbeben


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jop, vor allem da, wo sie am häufigsten vorkommen.


----------



## Piti49 (13. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Menschen sollten einfach nichts bauen, was sie nicht kontrollieren können. Und wie man deutlich sieht, gehören da Atomkraftwerke dazu. Da bringt alles Sicherheit der Welt nichts.
> Wenn die Natur mal holdreht, dann ist diese nen alten Scheiß wert und die Kacke ist am dampfen. So wie jetzt.



Man kann nichts wirklich kontrollieren. Strom wird auch nicht gelenkt und kann unter Umständen Menschen töten.
Ohne Strom keine Internet, Fernsehn, Radio, usw.........

Ohne AKWs wären wir nicht da wo wir jetzt sind. Es ist ein Bestandteil der Menschheit. Ob ihr wollt oder nicht.

Alles hat Positive und negative Seiten. Egal wie man es dreht.

Ich finde es driftet aber schon wieder viel zu sehr in diese AKW Geschichte.

Was ist mit den Zerstörten Dörfen? Die Wassermassen im Land? Die Wirtschaft in Japan? 
Überlegt mal Japan ist weg Oo keine Autos keine Lebensmittel...... das ist schon eine Globale Sache.
Die Helfer aus den anderen Ländern kommen nicht in die Krisengebiete. Es gibt keine Busse, die Infrastruktur ist zusammengebrochen.

Aber Hauptsache Greenpeace auf die Schulterklopfen und immer schön drauf aufs AKW ;(

Echt Schade das einige viele Probleme ignorieren.


Ich würde gerne 1% mehr Steuern zahlen damit wir denen Hubschrauber, Busse und was weiss ich nicht noch, mit unseren tollen, Kraftfahrzeug Transportfliegern der Bundeswehr dort hinbringen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Die Helfer aus den anderen Ländern kommen nicht in die Krisengebiete. Es gibt keine Busse, die Infrastruktur ist zusammengebrochen.


So weit ich weis sind doch die Deutschen Helfer Abgezogen worden? weil es zu gefährlich ist wegen dem AKW.


----------



## Grushdak (13. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Menschen sollten einfach nichts bauen, was sie nicht kontrollieren können.


Danach dürften sie ja fast alles nicht bauen.
Sie meinen, sie hätten alles unter Kontrolle ... haha ...
Meistens haben sie sich selber ja nicht mal unter Kontrolle.
Und die ganzen Erfindungen verdanken wir eh nicht direkt dem Menschen.

Sollen wir dennoch auf all das verzichten, nur weil es irgendwann, irgendwie unsicher werden kann?
Wäre die menschliche Enzwicklung so verlaufen,
würden wir heute immer noch in Höhlen hausen und nur mit einem Lendenschurz bekleidet
durch die prache Landschaft geistern. 

Die Katsatrophen werden immer häufiger und verheerender.
Das was da passiert ist und noch auch kommen wird - das kann Mensch nicht vorherahnen und dann auch noch kontrollieren.

Da hilft nur noch eines ....


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2011)

> Echt Schade das einige viele Probleme ignorieren.



Du bist gern eingeladen, nach Japan zu fliegen und mit anzupacken. Dass es den Leuten dort dreckig geht, sollte jedem klar sein. Daran können wir nichs ändern. Wir können aber dafür sorgen, dass so etwas nie wieder vorkommt. Das ist es, was die Gegner machen. Während die Befürworter sagen:"Was solls, ist halb so schlimm, AKWs sind ja eigentlich sicher".

Nach neuen Informationen hält die Regierung nun also die Kernschmelze in Reaktor 3 für möglich, während Reaktor 1 langsam wieder sicher werden soll. Radioaktivität wurde aber schon hunderte Kilometer entfernt gemessen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. März 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Ohne AKWs wären wir nicht da wo wir jetzt sind. Es ist ein Bestandteil der Menschheit. Ob ihr wollt oder nicht.


Dann leben die in Norwegen wohl in Höhlen und tragen noch Felle! Die produzieren ihren Strom zu 98% aus Wasserkraft und könnten mit ihrem Überschuss 60 Atommeiler in Europa ersetzen.


----------



## Morinas (13. März 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Dann leben die in Norwegen wohl in Höhlen und tragen noch Felle! Die produzieren ihren Strom zu 98% aus Wasserkraft und könnten mit ihrem Überschuss 60 Atommeiler in Europa ersetzen.



Junge mach dich mal schlau!

 In Norwegen leben cirka 5 Mio Menschen, willste uns ernsthaft weismachen Wasserkraft würde ausreichen, wenn da 80 Mio Menschen leben. 
Solche Leute wie Du sind wirklich klasse. Nicht viel Ahnung haben, diese aber doppelt verbreiten


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2011)

Morinas schrieb:


> Junge mach dich mal schlau!
> 
> In Norwegen leben cirka 5 Mio Menschen, willste uns ernsthaft weismachen Wasserkraft würde ausreichen, wenn da 80 Mio Menschen leben.
> Solche Leute wie Du sind wirklich klasse. Nicht viel Ahnung haben, diese aber doppelt verbreiten



Die eigentlich Rede ist vom Überschuss... lesen hilft.


----------



## Ol@f (13. März 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Und nochmal zur Erinnerung: Keine Pro/Contra-Diskussionen zum Thema AKW. Darum geht es in diesem Thread nicht.




Ein paar weitere Infos von Focus.de


> 10.29 Uhr: Energielieferung aus Russland: Ein Tankschiff mit 19 500 Kubikmetern Flüssiggas an Bord ist nach Angaben der Agentur Interfax von der Pazifik-Insel Sachalin im russischen Fernen Osten aus in See gestochen. Am Montag solle eine weitere Ladung mit 100 000 Kubikmetern folgen. Japan hatte zuvor um eine Anhebung der Energielieferungen gebeten.
> 
> 09.52 Uhr: Die deutschen Helfer des Technischen Hilfswerks (THW) sind vom Flughafen in Tokio aus in den Westen Japans aufgebrochen. Das Team wolle in Absprache mit der Regierung in dem Katastrophengebiet nach verschütteten Menschen suchen, sagte Einsatzleiter Klaus Buchmüller. Die Maschine mit 38 Helfern, 3 Spürhunden und 12 Tonnen Material an Bord war in der Nacht in Tokio eingetroffen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Menschen sollten einfach nichts bauen, was sie nicht kontrollieren können. Und wie man deutlich sieht, gehören da Atomkraftwerke dazu. Da bringt alles Sicherheit der Welt nichts.
> Wenn die Natur mal holdreht, dann ist diese nen alten Scheiß wert und die Kacke ist am dampfen. So wie jetzt.



So siehts aus.

Nachdem was ich heute gelesen habe, nun ist bereits eine zweite Kernschmelze im Gange... Leute das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr, der hier vorliegt.
Wenn die Japanische Bevölkerung besonders viel Pech hat, wird man die halbe Insel einmotten können - denn wer weiß was da noch kommen mag?

Die ganze Gegend ist verseucht, kein Mensch wird da mehr wohnen können, davon sind zigtausende Menschen betroffen, ganz zu schweigen davon dass die Japanische Börse quasi in den Keller gerutscht ist und kein Schwein mehr nach Japan fahren wird. Ein Land geht hier völlig den Bach runter. Ich würde es mit einer Kriegssituation vergleichen, weil es ähnliche Schäden und ähnliche Anzahl von Betroffenen zur Folge hat.

Was hier passiert ist bereits ein totaler Supergau, wirtschaftlich, geografisch, wie auch radioaktiv.

Es wird dringenst Zeit dass hier in Deutschland alle auf die Straße gehen und diese AKWs abgeschaltet werden. Ohne wenn und aber!
Allerdings sollte man erstmal die Entwicklung in Japan abwarten und dann auf die Straße gehen. Ich wäre jedenfalls dabei.


edit: das wars von mir zur AKW debatte. ^^
Vllt kann man das ja in einem anderen Thread später noch weiterführen.


----------



## Grushdak (13. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Es wird dringenst Zeit dass hier in Deutschland alle auf die Straße gehen und diese AKWs abgeschaltet werden. Ohne wenn und aber!


Würde das wirklich umgehend stattfinden, hättest Du bei derzeitigem Stand morgen keinen Strom mehr.
Die Leute, die so militantisch gegen AKWs sind, wären auch gegen die Propeller quer in Deutschland und
auch gegen Kohlekraftwerke und und und ... warum?

Weil genau diese Leute gegen alles sind - ohne jegliches Verständnis.
Doch nutzen tuen sie es trotzdem.
....
Und woher sollte Japan seinen Strom sonst ziehen?
Sie besitzen keine Rohstoffe und haben insgesamt sehr wenig Platz.
Atomenergie beziehen die Japaner derzeit nur 39% des Gesamtbedarfs.
Das Meiste zur Energiegewinnung wird bei denen importiert und Wasserkarft wird genutzt.

Ich finde das bei der Bevölkerungsdichte noch sehr ausgewogen.

Wir können uns in deren Mentalität und der Größenordnungen nicht reinversetzen,
maßen uns aber an, was man hätte besser machen können, um die Katastrophe zu vermeiden. 

tzzzz


*Ich klinke mich hier wieder aus - Denn es wird zu einseitig und hat nix mehr mit der Katastrophe ansich zu tun*

bye


----------



## MrBlaki (13. März 2011)

Japan hat nicht die Fläche um beispielsweise abertausende Windräder aufzustellen und Wasserkraft bringt auch nur bedingt etwas ausser man würde natürlich hingehen und die gesamte Küste mit Wasserkraftwerken vollkleistern.
Die Kosten um sowas auf die Beine zu stellen würde allerdings alles sprengen. Was bleibt also? Die Atomenergie, sicher sie ist gefährlich aber bringt auch nichts wenn man alles mit Wasserkraft macht und das nächste große beben 30% der Wasserwerke ausschaltet, was wiederrum erhebliche Verluste bringt.


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Würde das wirklich umgehend stattfinden, hättest Du bei derzeitigem Stand morgen keinen Strom mehr.
> Die Leute, die so militantisch gegen AKWs sind, wären auch gegen die Propeller quer in Deutschland und
> auch gegen Kohlekraftwerke und und und ... warum?



Nein, das war natürlich nicht gemeint. Vorher müsste man selbstverständlich die Energieversorgung durch Alternativen sicherstellen - was mit entsprechenden Bemühungen sicherlich nicht allzu lange dauern würde.
Da sich aber kaum jemand von unseren hiesigen Politiker bemüht, tja... aber lassen wir das, wir schweifen mal wieder ab.

Laut Spiegel werden jetzt übrigens hunderte Leichen aus dem Meer gefischt.
Also werden die Todeszahlen nochmal dramatisch steigen. Ich hab das dumme Gefühl dass das Ausmaß dieser Katastrophe so ziemlich alles bisher dagewesene in den Schatten stellen wird.

Heißt also auch 9/11 und den Tsunami 2004.
Ich bin ziemlich sprachlos angesichts des Ausmaßes. Am liebsten würde ich direkt ne Schweigeminute einlegen. 


edit:
Was mir noch viel mehr Sorgen macht... wie oft kommen Produkte aus Japan nach Deutschland? Wie oft steht irgendwo drauf "made in Japan"?

Wenn die Gegend da verseucht ist, wird keiner mehr diese Sachen kaufen können oder wollen. Alles ist in irgendeiner Weise verseucht.
Allein die wirtschaftlichen Folgen sind unabsehbar... diese nationale Katastrophe wird sich auf eine internationale ausweiten... davon muss man leider ausgehen.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Man kann nichts wirklich kontrollieren. Strom wird auch nicht gelenkt und kann unter Umständen Menschen töten.
> Ohne Strom keine Internet, Fernsehn, Radio, usw.........
> 
> Ohne AKWs wären wir nicht da wo wir jetzt sind. Es ist ein Bestandteil der Menschheit. Ob ihr wollt oder nicht.
> ...



Und, ich würde das aber nicht. Ich gebe eh schon über die Hälfte meines Lohnes ab, der dann im Endeffekt für Humbug verwendet wird. Und Atomkraftwerke sind bestimmt kein zwangsläufiger Bestandteil der Menschheit. Mag sein, dass wir ohne nicht da wären, wo wir sind. Aber wo genau sind wir denn? Kurz davor, alles zu zerstören. Wenn wir so weiter machen, dann ist das, was in Japan passiert ist nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack dessen, was der ganzen Menschheit blüt. Und wird auch etwas wie die Weltwirtschaft das letzte sein, um dessen du dich sorgen musst. Letztere wird eh von ein paar Drahtziehern gesteuert, wie es ihnen beliebt.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (13. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Und, ich würde das aber nicht. Ich gebe eh schon über die Hälfte meines Lohnes ab, der dann im Endeffekt für Humbug verwendet wird. Und Atomkraftwerke sind bestimmt kein zwangsläufiger Bestandteil der Menschheit. Mag sein, dass wir ohne nicht da wären, wo wir sind. Aber wo genau sind wir denn? Kurz davor, alles zu zerstören. Wenn wir so weiter machen, dann ist das, was in Japan passiert ist nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack dessen, was der ganzen Menschheit blüt. Und wird auch etwas wie die Weltwirtschaft das letzte sein, um dessen du dich sorgen musst. Letztere wird eh von ein paar Drahtziehern gesteuert, wie es ihnen beliebt.



Was habt ihr alle damit, dass die menschen sich zerstören sowas passiert vll ein paar mal mit so einer kernschmelze aber nicht in deutshcland außer es gibt ein erdbeben mit 9 und einen tsunami...


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

JUp da wird sicherlich vieles den Bach runter gehen ... diverse Forschungen, technische Errungenschaften. Ich glaub das ganze Ausmaß dieser Katastrophe (Erdbeben,Tsunami & AKW) wird uns noch lange sehr lange beschäftigen und ich glaube wir können uns auch nicht ausmalen welche Auswirkungen das alles haben wird auf langer Sicht.


----------



## Makalvian (13. März 2011)

Nach Aussage gerade auf NTV kann die Katastrophe größere Ausmaße als Tschernobyl leicht annehmen, dadruch das in Japan bei der Zusammensetzung größere Mengen Plutonium in den Brennstäbane vorkommen. Diese könnten sich bei der Verdampfung "lösen", wodurch außerdem zur eigentlichen Radioaktivität, eine hoch toxisches Gasgemisch bilden würde.

Die Kühlung des Reaktors mit Meerwassers und Bohrsäure funktioniert anscheinend nicht, die Kontrolle sei schwierig da ein großteil der Anzeigen zur Überwachung eben dieses zerstört seien.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

So wie ich es mitbekommen habe, sind ja auch noch andere Reaktoren in der Umgebung in Gefahr. Wird ja auch schwer bis gar unmöglich diese wieder unter Kontrolle zu bringen, wenn die Radioaktivität steigt.


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Nach Aussage gerade auf NTV kann die Katastrophe größere Ausmaße als Tschernobyl leicht annehmen, dadruch das in Japan bei der Zusammensetzung größere Mengen Plutonium in den Brennstäbane vorkommen. Diese könnten sich bei der Verdampfung "lösen", wodurch außerdem zur eigentlichen Radioaktivität, eine hoch toxisches Gasgemisch bilden würde.
> 
> Die Kühlung des Reaktors mit Meerwassers und Bohrsäure funktioniert anscheinend nicht, die Kontrolle sei schwierig da ein großteil der Anzeigen zur Überwachung eben dieses zerstört seien.



Wir sollten wohl den Japanischen Wetterdienst im Auge behalten, denn wenn es soweit kommt, kommt es ja auf den Wind an wie weit sich die ich sage einfach mal "Todeszone" ausweitet. Aber so oder so ob sie nun übers Land oder Wasser fegt ist das die bisher gewaltigste Katastrophe, die die Menschheit bisher erlebt hat...


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> *nicht in Deutschland* außer es gibt ein Erdbeben mit 9 und einen Tsunami...


Das halte ich mal für ein Gerücht. Denn auch bei uns sind einige AKW´s in Erdbebengebieten gebaut worden und wir in BRD haben viele AKW´s die schon viel zu alt sind. Gut unsere Erdbeben sind jetzt net so heftig (bis jetzt) aber wer weiß was alles passiert. Auch hierzulande kann es solche Katastrophen geben mit den AKW´s. Ich erinnere nur mal an das Kernkraftwerk Brunsbüttel.

Edit: Hier mal en Paar Satellitenbilder vor und nach dem Tsunami

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,750653,00.html


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle damit, dass die menschen sich zerstören sowas passiert vll ein paar mal mit so einer kernschmelze aber nicht in deutshcland außer es gibt ein erdbeben mit 9 und einen tsunami...



Naja überleg doch mal:
Es hieß immer in Japan stehen die technisch höchstentwickelten AKWs und natürlich auch die sichersten.


*Was meinst du dann was wir für Klapperkisten hier in Deutschland stehen haben?
Ich erinnere nur mal an die beinahe Kernschmelze im AKW Biblis hier in Deutschland.*
Es wird sicher nicht ein Erdbeben der Stärke 9 bedürfen, um die dinger bei uns hochgehen zu lassen, davon bin ich überzeugt... ebenso wird es keinen Tsunami brauchen um hier ein echtes Risiko einzugehen während wir auf den Dingern hocken wie auf Pulverfässern.


Ich weiß nicht ob ihr euch die Bilder angeschaut habt von den verwüsteten Dörfern und Städten... das sieht aus wie riesige Ackerflächen, da steht wirklich gar nix mehr. Hunderttausende sind obdachlos und man kann ja nicht mal eben ein paar hunderttausend neue Häuser bauen.
Weiterhin fehlt es wohl an einfachsten Sachen wie warmen Decken... ist ja nicht gerade warm bei denen zu dieser Jahreszeit.

Das Problem dieser Katastrophe ist IMO auch, dass hier kein schlimmes Ereignis stattgefunden hat und danach gehen alle wieder "nach hause" und es geht weiter wie bisher.
Hier wird nix mehr so laufen wie bisher. Riesige Flächen Infrastruktur wurden platt gemacht, ich glaube "Präzedenzfälle" gibt es hierzu kaum.

Vorallem, wenn jetzt noch alles verseucht wird, wo sollen die Leute alle hin? in Tokio noch höhere Wolkenkratzer bauen und alle da einziehen lassen?
Es ist ja nichtmal sicher dass Tokio nicht verstrahlt wird.
Soll die halbe japanische Bevölkerung nach Deutschland ziehen? Da warten Herausforderungen auf die Weltgemeinschaft, die überhaupt nicht zu beschreiben sind. Allein schon die humanitären Aufgaben die bewältigt werden müssen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,750637,00.html

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
*"Druck in Reaktor 3 steigt unkontrolliert"*


*"Dramatische Nachrichten aus dem AKW Fukushima: Der Druck in Reaktor 3 steigt, ein Ventil zur Regulierung ist defekt, die Gefahr einer Explosion wächst. Auch der Pegel des Kühlwassers kann nicht gemessen werden. Zehn aus Deutschland stammende Techniker arbeiteten im Unglücks-AKW."*[/font]


----------



## skyline930 (13. März 2011)

Hört mal auf mit der pro/contra AKW-Disskussion, AKWs sind im Moment einfach alternativlos (im Bezug auf Preis/Leistung und Wirkungsgrad). Das es gefährlich ist, ist auch klar.
Ich möchte auch meine Aussagen vorher im Thread zurückziehen, mittlerweile nähert sich das ganze wirklich immer mehr einem GAU.



Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Dann leben die in Norwegen wohl in Höhlen und tragen noch Felle! Die produzieren ihren Strom zu 98% aus Wasserkraft und könnten mit ihrem Überschuss 60 Atommeiler in Europa ersetzen.



Quelle? Außerdem: Norwegen: 4.799.252 Einwohner, Japan: 127.360.000 Einw. bei einer Bevölkerungsdichte von 15 E/km² in Norwegen zu 337,08 E/km² in Japan. Minimaler Unterschied, oder?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. März 2011)

Ich bin ja nicht so der Atom experte und ich bin gottseidank noch so jung dass mir tschernobyl erspart blieb, aber was ich mich bei der sache frage: So wie ich das auf Fernsehaufnahmen gesehen habe liegt das AKW DIERECKT am Pazifik oder? Würde so eine Kernschmelze nun nicht eine atomare verseuchung des pazifiks zur folge haben?


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Ja auch das .. Millionen von Meereslebewesen wären betroffen..dagegen sieht wahrscheinlich die ökologische Katastrophe von BP wie en schlechter Scherz aus. Ich hab Tschernobyl zwar mit erlebt aber nicht wirklich registriert (war 3 Jahre und 6 Monate zu dem Zeitpunkt)


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Hört mal auf mit der pro/contra AKW-Disskussion, AKWs sind im Moment einfach alternativlos (im Bezug auf Preis/Leistung und Wirkungsgrad). Das es gefährlich ist, ist auch klar.
> Ich möchte auch meine Aussagen vorher im Thread zurückziehen, mittlerweile nähert sich das ganze wirklich immer mehr einem GAU.
> 
> 
> ...



Du tust dich auch ein wenig schwer mit lesen oder?
 Ceiwyn hat es doch schon gesagt... es geht um den *ÜBERSCHUSS*.



Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Dann leben die in Norwegen wohl in Höhlen und tragen noch Felle! Die produzieren ihren Strom zu 98% aus Wasserkraft und könnten *mit ihrem Überschuss 60 Atommeiler in Europa* ersetzen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ja auch das .. Millionen von Meereslebewesen wären betroffen..dagegen sieht wahrscheinlich die ökologische Katastrophe von BP wie en schlechter Scherz aus. Ich hab Tschernobyl zwar mit erlebt aber nicht wirklich registriert (war 3 Jahre und 6 Monate zu dem Zeitpunkt)



Wieso denken ein paar leute dann (auch aus diesem forum), das ganze hätte keine Auswirkungen auf Deutschland? Und warum wurd DIESER Punkt eigentlich noch GAR nicht in den Medien angesprochen ?


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle damit, dass die menschen sich zerstören sowas passiert vll ein paar mal mit so einer kernschmelze aber nicht in deutshcland außer es gibt ein erdbeben mit 9 und einen tsunami...



Oh man, wie ignorant kann eigentlich sein. So ne Kernschmelze passierte bisher nicht oft, die Folgen halten ewig. Außerdem gibt es noch tausend andere Sachen, die uns bald zum Verhängnis werden.
Die Gefahr, die durch AKW's ausgeht, ist da nur eine von vielen.


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Wieso denken ein paar leute dann (auch aus diesem forum), das ganze hätte keine Auswirkungen auf Deutschland? Und warum wurd DIESER Punkt eigentlich noch GAR nicht in den Medien angesprochen ?


Warum?? Keine Ahnung .. vllt weil man da gerade nicht dran denkt? UNd warum einige denken das hätte keine Auswirkungen?? HMM no Idea .. es kommt ja auch darauf an, wie hoch werden die radioaktiven Stoffe in die Atmosphäre geschleudert bei einer Explosion und wohin werden die dann durch den Wind getragen? Das sind alles fragen die man noch nicht beantworten kann


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Weiss einer ob inzwischen die Twitterchannel wo es um godzilla japan erdbeben ging geschlossen oder immer noch offen sind ?
> weil da werden ja unter anderem solche videos gepostet
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3NAMGfDiIQw


Finde ich geschmacklos.....



Konov schrieb:


> Das es tatsächlich leute gibt die solche Videos verbreiten bzw. sich überhaupt die Mühe machen sowas zu erstellen... haben die nix besseres zutun?


So Video hab ich in 10 Minuten gemacht.... paar Clips rein Scheiden,  mal Godzilla Gekreische rein fertig.


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So Video hab ich in 10 Minuten gemacht.... paar Clips rein Scheiden, mal Godzilla Gekreische rein fertig.



Tja und selbst eine Minute wäre zuviel Zeit verschwendet für so einen Unfug....


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Wieso denken ein paar leute dann (auch aus diesem forum), das ganze hätte keine Auswirkungen auf Deutschland? Und warum wurd DIESER Punkt eigentlich noch GAR nicht in den Medien angesprochen ?



Nach derzeitigen Stand wird Deutschland zumindest nicht von einer Atomaren Wolke oder sonstigen Nuklearstoffen getroffen. Die wirtschaftlichen Folgen werden aber natürlich auch Deutschland betreffen, aber zz. gibt es wichtigeres. 

Und der Punkt wurde schon ein paar mal in den Medien angesprochen, aber hat zurzeit nicht die oberste Priorität.


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Deswegen habe ich ja den Post gemeldet mit der Bitte den Link zu löschen
Es ist einfach pietätlos so was auch noch zu posten und damit zu verbreiten


----------



## skyline930 (13. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Du tust dich auch ein wenig schwer mit lesen oder?
> Ceiwyn hat es doch schon gesagt... es geht um den *ÜBERSCHUSS*.



Du anscheinend auch. Ich habe nach einer Quelle gefragt, und nicht um einer unfreundliche Wiederholung des bereits Geposteten, weil ich es höchst unglaubwürdig finde das durch den Überschuss 60 Atommeiler in Europa ersetzt werden können. Außerdem geht es in diesem Thread um Japan, also habe ich einen bezug zu Japan hergestellt, und zwar das es unmöglich ist das dort bspw. die benötigte Energie dort durch Ökostrom herzustellen. kkthxbye.

In dieser Quelle kann man mal vergleichen (ich habe leider keine Informationen über Norwegische Wasserkraftwerke gefunden):

Biblis A und B produzieren bei einer installierten Leistung von 2525 MW jährlich 1,78*10^10 kWh.
Das WKW Itaipu produziert bei einer intallierten Leistung von 12600 MW jährlich 8*10^10 kWh.
Biblis hochgerechnet auf 12600MW würde damit bei gleichem Auslastungsfaktor 8,88*10^10 kWh.
Nur mal als Beispiel, und genau deswegen glaube ich NICHT das Norwegen einfach so mal mit seinem Überschuss 60 Atommeiler Europas ersetzen könnte.



Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Wieso denken ein paar leute dann (auch aus diesem forum), das ganze hätte keine Auswirkungen auf Deutschland? Und warum wurd DIESER Punkt eigentlich noch GAR nicht in den Medien angesprochen ?



Die Auswirkungen, falls es denn zu einer Explosion des Reaktors führt (quasi ein Tschernobyl 2), werden genauso wie damals global sein, und da das Ding den Pazifik mitverstrahlen wird, werden die Auswirkungen noch schlimmer. Das wird mindestens eine, wenn nicht sogar die größte ökologische Katastrophe der Welt.


----------



## Shaila (13. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja den Post gemeldet mit der Bitte den Link zu löschen
> Es ist einfach pietätlos so was auch noch zu posten und damit zu verbreiten



Da sieht man mal wieder die Abgründe eines menschlichen Wesens.


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Hatten wir uns nicht darauf geeinigt die AKW Debatte zu beenden? 

Bald ist der Thread dicht wenn das so weiter geht.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Das AKW steht aber nun mal im Mittelpunkt der Katastrophe und gehört somit zum Thema. Wenn ich nicht darüber diskutieren darf, was Kern dieser Katastrophe ist, dann kann man den Thread gleich dicht machen. Einen Jammer-Thread, wo alle ihr Mitgefühl und Beleid bekunden, was 99% nur macht, weil es eben üblich ist, dass man es macht, braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Das AKW steht aber nun mal im Mittelpunkt der Katastrophe und gehört somit zum Thema. Wenn ich nicht darüber diskutieren darf, was Kern dieser Katastrophe ist, dann kann man den Thread gleich dicht machen. Einen Jammer-Thread, wo alle ihr Mitgefühl und Beleid bekunden, was 99% nur macht, weil es eben üblich ist, dass man es macht, braucht kein Mensch.



Ich geb dir Recht, aber wenn die Mods das vorgeben... ich mach hier nicht die Regeln... 
Und bevor der Fred dicht ist, lieber in einem anderen Thema drüber fachsimpeln.


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Das AKW steht aber nun mal im Mittelpunkt der Katastrophe und gehört somit zum Thema. Wenn ich nicht darüber diskutieren darf, was Kern dieser Katastrophe ist, dann kann man den Thread gleich dicht machen. Einen Jammer-Thread, wo alle ihr Mitgefühl und Beleid bekunden, was 99% nur macht, weil es eben üblich ist, dass man es macht, braucht kein Mensch.



Du raffst es nicht oder? Das Erdbeben in Japan hat nichts mit einer "Pro / Contra AKW" Diskussion zu tun, auch wenn es nicht in deine Birne reingeht. Es gibt soviele Argumente für AKWs und soviele dagegen, das gehört hier nun mal nicht rein. Andere Threads wurden nicht ohne Grund geschlossen, das ganze läuft aufs gleiche wie Rechts/links raus, die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein, am Ende wird wieder wie üblich diffamiert und die andere Seite mit Scheisse beschmiert, nichts neues, so ist nun mal der Mensch. Aber es gehört (wie auch schon mehrmals von Mods erwähnt!) hier nicht rein. Punkt, Ende, Aus. 

Wurden jetzt eigentlich viele Vermisste gefunden? Wie siehts mit den vom Erdbeben am stärksten betroffenen Gebiten aus? Wurden dort zwischenzeitlich Rettungsteams hingeschickt?


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Ich denke mal solang es bei einer vernünftigen Diskussion bleibt, ist auch nix dagegen einzuwenden. Aber sobald das zu einem Zickenkrieg wird (wie leider Teufels so oft hier ) ist der Thread schneller zu als man es schafft Superkallifragilistischexpialigetisch auszusprechen.. Fehlerfrei wohl bemerkt 

Also an alle benehmt euch und bleibt auf dem Teppich .. also bitte keine Beleidigungen ala "Schwachsinn, bist du Blöd, du Blindfisch, du kannst nicht lesen" etc

Danke 

Edit: Genau das meine ich  @ Thoor .. das ganze geht auch freundlicher    Und diese Pro /Kontra Diskussion bleibt nun mal net aus ... so lang wir es aber schaffen die Meinung unseres Gegenüber zu respektieren und unsere andere Meinung sachlich und in einem freundlichen & ruhigen Ton darzulegen werden sicherlich auch die Mods nix dagegen haben...
Ich kann mich aber auch irren und wir werden dafür ausgepeitscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2011)

Paar Bilder von Tokio...
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
*"Angst in Tokio: Vorbereitungen auf die Gift-Wolke"*


http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-65673.html[/font]


----------



## Chakalaker (13. März 2011)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht ganz wieso Threads bei jeglicher Diskussion direkt geschlossen werden...
Solange es nicht in Flames und Beleidigungen endet und auf Tatsachen basiert finde ich sie vollkommen ok.


Das Erdbeben ist schon schlimm ja, aber durch das AKW wird das viel härter..also gehört es dazu.


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

Dann diskutiert meinetwegen weiter über AKWs pro und contras, ich wage zu behaupten der Thread ist bis am Abend dicht.

Na ja who cares... mir scheint in diesem Thread tummeln sich ausnahmslos Atomwissenschaftler und Gelehrte für alternative Energien.... seltsam das man noch AKWs bauen muss wenn selbst in einem Forum für Online Spiele 2. Klassige Hobby Professoren das Problem so einfach lösen können.

Oh wait....


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

> +++ Schicksal von hundert Deutschen ungewiss +++
> 
> [13.43 Uhr] Unter den Opfern der Tsunami-Katastrophe in Japan sind möglicherweise auch Deutsche. Die Bundesregierung habe noch nicht zu allen in dem betroffenen Gebiet lebenden hundert Deutschen Kontakt aufnehmen können, sagte Außenminister Guido Westerwelle. Bisher gebe es aber keine konkreten Hinweise, dass Deutsche zu Schaden gekommen sind. "Ausschließen kann ich es in Anbetracht dieser enormen Naturkatastrophe natürlich nicht", fügte Westerwelle hinzu.




Liveticker Spiegel.de


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Mir ist da gerade was in den Sinn gekommen, werden die Japaner es schaffen, das AKW komplett zu sichern? Ich mein in Tschernobil wurde das Kraftwerk ja in nen Betonsarg gepackt, da stellt sich halt die Frage ob das in Japan wegen den Erdbeben usw überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Mir ist da gerade was in den Sinn gekommen, werden die Japaner es schaffen, das AKW komplett zu sichern? Ich mein in Tschernobil wurde das Kraftwerk ja in nen Betonsarg gepackt, da stellt sich halt die Frage ob das in Japan wegen den Erdbeben usw überhaupt möglich ist.



Ich würde mal behaupten Japan hat da andere Mittel..... Tschernobyl war schliesslich in der Ukraine, Japan hingegen ist ein Hightechland und absoluter Spezialist auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

stimmt aber was? welches mittel ist in der lage das dermaßen zu sichern und ist dabei gleichzeitig unempfindlich gegenüber erdbeben?


----------



## tonygt (13. März 2011)

Vieleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit das was strahlt abzutragen und irgendwo anders einzulagern.


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten Japan hat da andere Mittel..... Tschernobyl war schliesslich in der Ukraine, Japan hingegen ist ein Hightechland und absoluter Spezialist auf dem Gebiet.



Bin mal gespannt wie dies machen, Japan ist zwar Technisch sehr hoch endwickelt aber ich bezweifle das die schon Kraftfelder oder dergleichen haben...


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> stimmt aber was? welches mittel ist in der lage das dermaßen zu sichern und ist dabei gleichzeitig unempfindlich gegenüber erdbeben?



Ich meinte mehr das der Mantel der in der Ukraine gebaut wurde Risse bekommen hat und ziemlich "hingepufscht" wurde... Japan hat da sicher andere Methoden, eben auch hinsichtlich der Erfahrung in Sachen Erdbeben und ähnlichem. Wobei zu beachtne ist das Japan noch kein zweites Tschernobyl ist... Tschernobyl war vor knapp 30 Jahren, und Japan hat schliesslich noch keinen Supergau (soweit ich weiss?)


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*13.38 Uhr: *Nach Einschätzung der nationalen Wetterbehörde steht Japan ein weiteres schweres Beben bevor. Es gebe eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 70 Prozent, dass das Land in den kommenden drei Tagen von einem Erdbeben der Stärke „sieben oder mehr“ erschüttert werde, erklärt ein Sprecher. Seit dem Monsterbeben der Stärke 9,0 vom Freitag waren bereits hunderte kleinere Beben nachgefolgt.


[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Quelle: Focus.de [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Bekommen die denn gar keine Ruhe mehr? [/font]


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

Hmmmm die Erdbeben machen mir persönlich langsam mehr Angst als die AKWs.... so wies aussieht kommen die Kontinentalplatten nie zur Ruhe..... das könnte schwerwiegende Folgen für die gesamte Welt haben...


----------



## Jester (13. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Bekommen die denn gar keine Ruhe mehr? [/font]



Life is a fuckin bitch... 
Da kann mir auch kein Leibniz mehr versichern wollen, es gäbe einen gerechten Gott.


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

Lustig ist ja der Papst der "Japan in seine Gebte nimmt", der sollte lieber mal bisschen Kohle vom Vatikan für Japan abzwacken...

Aber das gehört hier ebenso nicht rein wie die AKW Debatte...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Das AKW steht aber nun mal im Mittelpunkt der Katastrophe und gehört somit zum Thema. Wenn ich nicht darüber diskutieren darf, was Kern dieser Katastrophe ist, dann kann man den Thread gleich dicht machen. Einen Jammer-Thread, wo alle ihr Mitgefühl und Beleid bekunden, was 99% nur macht, weil es eben üblich ist, dass man es macht, braucht kein Mensch.



Es geht um das Erdbeben und dessen Folgen, und dazu zählen nicht die Diskussionen ums AKW. Man kann hier über Neuigkeiten diskutieren, aktuelle Geschehnisse usw. Alles andere führt früher oder später zum Thema Politik, und das ist hier nicht angesagt.


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hmmmm die Erdbeben machen mir persönlich langsam mehr Angst als die AKWs.... so wies aussieht kommen die Kontinentalplatten nie zur Ruhe..... das könnte schwerwiegende Folgen für die gesamte Welt haben...



Erdbeben, Vulkanausbrüche, spontanes Massensterben bestimmter Tiere usw. Das macht mir schon seit einigen Jahren sorgen, da sich diese Gegebenheiten zu häufen scheinen. Die Erde ist scheinbar im Umbruch, und die nächsten Jahre werden zeigen wo das endet.


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

weiß man eig was mit dem "alten" Meerwasser gemacht wird ? 
Also mit dem Meerwasser ,das zum kühlen benutzt wurde aber nicht weiter verwendbar ist ? 
Wird das einfach wieder ins Wasser gelassen ?

& wo sammelt Japan eig seinen Atommüll ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. März 2011)

Jup, die AKW probleme sind nun das größte noch brodelnde problem, nach dem die erde wieder relativ ruhig ist und das wasser weg ist...

norwegen kann nicht einfach unsere atommeiler ersetzen, die haben zwar totalen überschuss, aber der lässt sich nicht sinnvoll nach europa transportieren.

atomkraftwerke sind nichts schlechtes, und bevor wir unsere aus nem kurzschluss abschalten und atomstrom aus anderen ländern kaufen, wo wir keine kontrolle haben, hab ich die lieber bei uns stehen. das einzige was mich in japan nur so stark wundert, warum zum teufel haben die die dinger direkt an den strand. warum nicht 1km landeinwärts auf ne anhöhe und ne mauer drumgezogen. aber solche vorscläge wurden aus spargründen sicher von der lobby verhindert.

mit den zerstörten kraftwerken steht japan nun kurz vorm stromblackout. das macht die lage nicht besser


ich hoffe im moment einfach, das die das da drüben gerichtet und verhindert kriegen. ich will auch noch mal nach japan fahren


bei solchen bildern:
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1115033.html
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-65647-5.html
wird mir echt anders, im hintergrund auf der straße fahren sekunden vorm wasser noch autos


omg nun bricht auch noch der vulkan aus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinmoedake


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> weiß man eig was mit dem "alten" Meerwasser gemacht wird ?
> Also mit dem Meerwasser ,das zum kühlen benutzt wurde aber nicht weiter verwendbar ist ?
> Wird das einfach wieder ins Wasser gelassen ?
> 
> & wo sammelt Japan eig seinen Atommüll ?



Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es verdampft. Ich mein da funktioniert ja nix mehr und der eine Reaktorraum hat kein Dach mehr...


----------



## yves1993 (13. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hmmmm die Erdbeben machen mir persönlich langsam mehr Angst als die AKWs.... so wies aussieht kommen die Kontinentalplatten nie zur Ruhe..... das könnte schwerwiegende Folgen für die gesamte Welt haben...





Hat es bereits, die Erdachse hat sich um 10 cm verschoben.

Das Erdbeben verschob die Hauptinsel Japans um 2,4 m[sup][17][/sup] und hatte auch Auswirkung auf die Tageslänge. Durch die Verschiebung der Erdachse um rund 10 cm verkürzt sich die Länge eines Tages um 1,26 Mikrosekunden.[sup][18]
[/sup]
Quelle Wikipedia

Welche Auswirkungen sowas hat? Klar 1 Mikrosekunde klingt unbedeutend, allerdings läppert sich sowas in Jahren zu Tagen zusammen. Bestes Beispiel wie präzise man einen Kalender führen muss, um eine starke Verschiebung mit dem Sonnenverlauf zu vermeiden, zeigt die Änderung vom Julianischen Kalender zum Gregorianischen im Jahre 1582.

Um die damals herrschende Verschiebung auszugleichen, ordnete Papst Gregor XIII am 1 Oktober an, 14 Tage aus dem Kalender zu streichen.
Die Folge war: Auf den 1. Oktober folgte direkt der 15te. Quelle: Eigenes Wissen aus der 6 1/2 Stündigen Doku "Raumschiff Erde" die ich mir damals mal reingezogen hab, da wurde es graphisch gut erklärt, und Wikipedia natürlich für das genaue Datum was ich nichtmehr im Kopf hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe wirklich das Beste für die Japaner, KEINER hat sowas verdient. _*KEINER!*_


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> weiß man eig was mit dem "alten" Meerwasser gemacht wird ?
> Also mit dem Meerwasser ,das zum kühlen benutzt wurde aber nicht weiter verwendbar ist ?



Ich glaube nicht, dass wir das wirklich wissen wollen.


----------



## Ol@f (13. März 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> omg nun bricht auch noch der vulkan aus
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinmoedake


Hast du dafür eine Quelle?


----------



## Shaila (13. März 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> bei solchen bildern:
> http://www.spiegel.d...eo-1115033.html
> http://www.spiegel.d...ke-65647-5.html
> wird mir echt anders, im hintergrund auf der straße fahren sekunden vorm wasser noch autos
> ...



Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, wird wohl niemals die genaue Todeszahl bestimmt werden können, aber so viel ist sicher: Sie dürfte erschreckend hoch ausfallen. Das ist echt nur noch ein Weltuntergang da drüben, wenn man sich das ansieht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

> [font="arial, sans-serif"]*14.11 Uhr: Radioaktive Wolke bewegt sich Richtung Meer: *[/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]Wie der Deutsche Wetterdienst (DWD) mitteilte, zieht der Wind weiterhin aufs offene Meer hinaus und treibt die radioaktiv verseuchte Luft weg von den Menschen. „Es gibt allerdings ein Problem in Form von aufziehenden Tiefdruckgebieten", warnt Meteorologe Christoph Hartmann. „Dadurch könne der Wind vorübergehend drehen, auch in Richtung Tokio."[/font]



Wenn jetzt die Werte steigen an Radioaktivität, dann muss man früher oder später Tokio evakuieren, wie soll das gehen ?


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Australien macht jetzt bei Japan druck was Infos über die Atomlage angeht. Quelle n24 Liveticker


----------



## Shaila (13. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hat es bereits, die Erdachse hat sich um 10 cm verschoben.
> 
> Das Erdbeben verschob die Hauptinsel Japans um 2,4 m[sup][17][/sup] und hatte auch Auswirkung auf die Tageslänge. Durch die Verschiebung der Erdachse um rund 10 cm verkürzt sich die Länge eines Tages um 1,26 Mikrosekunden.[sup][18]
> [/sup]
> ...



Interessant, kannst du da ein bisschen mehr drüber berichten? Was bedeutet das jetzt für uns hier?


----------



## Schietenkleier (13. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn dir andere Menschen egal sind, dann tut es mir leid für dich. Aber dann poste nicht so nen Mist, gehört hier nicht hin.



Mist? eher andere Meinung als deine. Was gehört hier denn hin? Nur deine Ansichten?


----------



## yves1993 (13. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Interessant, kannst du da ein bisschen mehr drüber berichten? Was bedeutet das jetzt für uns hier?




Direkte Folgen der Erdachsenverschiebung: Keine.

Aber langfristig auf Jahrhunderte wird es Folgen für den Kalender haben.

Genau weiss ich darüber nicht bescheid, aber wenn ich meinem Wissen folge könnte es auch extrem geringe Folgen auf das Klima haben Flut und Ebbe etc... allerdings so gering dass es kaum messbar sein wird.

Eine derartige Kalenderanpassung werden wir wohl nicht erleben. 

@ über mir, wenns dir so egal ist, dann komm nachher aber nicht angerannt wenns Auswirkungen auf dich hat um nach Hilfe zu rufen. Denn dann ist es anderen egal und du kannst kucken dass du klar kommst.

Klar deine Meinung, aber mit so einer Aussage macht man sich hier keine Freunde. (Ich geh mal sowieso nicht davon aus, dass du dazu etwas beitragen wolltest...)


----------



## tonygt (13. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Erdbeben, Vulkanausbrüche, spontanes Massensterben bestimmter Tiere usw. Das macht mir schon seit einigen Jahren sorgen, da sich diese Gegebenheiten zu häufen scheinen. Die Erde ist scheinbar im Umbruch, und die nächsten Jahre werden zeigen wo das endet.



Hab erst gestern gehört das es nicht mehr Erdbeben oder Vulkanausbrüche gibt als vor ein paar Jahren nur hat sich die Wahrnehmung deutlich verändert und es gehen halt bei Erdbeben mehr Menschen drauf als vorher da es mehr Menschen gibt.


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Schietenkleier schrieb:


> Mist? eher andere Meinung als deine. Was gehört hier denn hin? Nur deine Ansichten?



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Meinungsäußerung und Pietätlosigkeit. Wenn man auf eine so riesigie Katastrophe wie die in Japan mit "Kann uns doch egal sein" reagiert, ist das schlichtweg pietätlos und eine Meinung, die man auch für sich behalten kann. Denn, ganz ehrlich, sagen wir so: Ich hätte dir dafür, würdest du mir gegenüber stehen, eine runterhauen. SO etwas muss nicht sein. Wenns dir egal ist, dann behalts für dich, denn vielen hier ist es ganz offenbar nicht egal.


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Hat jemand Infos zu dem angeblichen Vulkanausbruch?


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

> +++ "Schlimmer als in Tschernobyl" +++
> 
> [14.24 Uhr) Nach Ansicht des Strahlenbiologen Edmund Lengfelder vom Otto-Hug-Strahleninstitut in München könnten die Folgen noch schlimmer werden als vor 25 Jahren in Tschernobyl. Zwar sei der Ablauf der Katastrophe unterschiedlich, aber Japan sei zwei- bis dreimal so dicht besiedelt wie die Umgebung des ukrainischen Unglücksreaktors: "Ich gehe davon aus, dass es schlimmer wird als in Tschernobyl."


Quelle lIveticker Spiegel.de


----------



## Progamer13332 (13. März 2011)

ich finds mal richtig lächerlich das gewisse politiker jetzt die laufzeiten für die akws überdenken wollen, als wenn sowas hier passieren würde.... urlow!!! 

was mich aber mal interessieren würde, meint ihr die regierung japans spielt das ganze nur runter um die panik zu vermeiden und uns steht das schlimmste noch bevor?


----------



## BlizzLord (13. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Meinungsäußerung und Pietätlosigkeit. Wenn man auf eine so riesigie Katastrophe wie die in Japan mit "Kann uns doch egal sein" reagiert, ist das schlichtweg pietätlos und eine Meinung, die man auch für sich behalten kann. Denn, ganz ehrlich, sagen wir so: Ich hätte dir dafür, würdest du mir gegenüber stehen, eine runterhauen. SO etwas muss nicht sein. Wenns dir egal ist, dann behalts für dich, denn vielen hier ist es ganz offenbar nicht egal.



Müsst den halt ignorieren der will hier nur bissle stunk machen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. März 2011)

Schietenkleier schrieb:


> Mist? eher andere Meinung als deine. Was gehört hier denn hin? Nur deine Ansichten?


Niemand ist gezwungen, sich an Themen zu beteiligen, die einen nicht interessieren. Sollte dir ein Thema "sinnlos und unnötig" vorkommen, reporte ist. Ein Posting in der Richtung "was für ein unwichtiger Schrott" ist Spam und wird mit einer Verwarnung belohnt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

Schietenkleier schrieb:


> Mist? eher andere Meinung als deine. Was gehört hier denn hin? Nur deine Ansichten?



Ja, das ist Mist. Denkst du nur an dich ? Geht uns etwa das Unglück nicht an ? Sollten wir einfach wegschauen und sagen "ist doch eh egal, alles weit weg, solange wir im Wohlstand leben ist alles gut" ? 

Definitiv nicht. (Sorry, sowas regt mich einfach nur noch auf.)


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ich finds mal richtig lächerlich das gewisse politiker jetzt die laufzeiten für die akws überdenken wollen, als wenn sowas hier passieren würde.... urlow!!!
> 
> was mich aber mal interessieren würde, meint ihr die regierung japans spielt das ganze nur runter um die panik zu vermeiden und uns steht das schlimmste noch bevor?




Ich sage nur Biblis und Brüns... wie auch immer das hieß, ich merk mir das nicht *hüstel* Fiel vor ein paar Seite4n schonmal. Einfach mach googlen..


----------



## tonygt (13. März 2011)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ich finds mal richtig lächerlich das gewisse politiker jetzt die laufzeiten für die akws überdenken wollen, als wenn sowas hier passieren würde.... urlow!!!



Wenn Politiker darüber nachdenken die Akw laufzeiten zu ändern geht es nicht darum das hier ein Erdbeben der Stärke 9 passiert.
Es geht mehr um das Restrisiko welches Akws haben weil der Gau kann auch ohne Erdbeben passieren bsp. Terror Anschlag.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2011)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> was mich aber mal interessieren würde, meint ihr die regierung japans spielt das ganze nur runter um die panik zu vermeiden und uns steht das schlimmste noch bevor?



Sicherlich wird Japans Regierung ein paar Informationen zurückhalten um eine Massenpanik zu vermeiden.


----------



## tonygt (13. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich wird Japans Regierung ein paar Informationen zurückhalten um eine Massenpanik zu vermeiden.



Naja soviel können sie nicht zurückhalten da derzeit die ganze Welt nach Japan schaut wenn dann rauskommen sollte das Leute verstrallt wurden weil sie nicht Informiert wurden...könnte böse Sanktionen zur Folge haben.


----------



## yves1993 (13. März 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Niemand ist gezwungen, sich an Themen zu beteiligen, die einen nicht interessieren. Sollte dir ein Thema "sinnlos und unnötig" vorkommen, reporte ist. Ein Posting in der Richtung "was für ein unwichtiger Schrott" ist Spam und wird mit einer Verwarnung belohnt.



Wow, er kann sich sogar noch relativ glücklich schätzen dass die Mods hier noch gütig sind. In anderen Foren kriegt man für derartige Beiträge Monats- Bans...

Alles in allem, das was dort geschieht ist einfach nur unfassbar... Dieses Jahr wird definitiv große Schlagzeilen für die Geschichte machen.... leider bisher keinerlei positive.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. März 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hast du dafür eine Quelle?


http://forum.wetteronline.de/showpost.php?p=484150&postcount=1

okay, twitter hat mich verwirrt, es ist ein benachbarter vulkan


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Und ich sag es nochmal, es hat hier in Deutschland schonmal fast eine Kernschmelze gegeben.
Und wir hatten weder ein Erdbeben noch einen Tsunami. Also hier von Sicherheit zu sprechen grenzt an Idiotie.


Was ist denn nun mit dem Vulkanausbruch? Über Twitter lief das auch gerade, aber keine offiziellen Meldungen...


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://forum.wettero...150&postcount=1
> 
> okay, twitter hat mich verwirrt, es ist ein benachbarter vulkan



Wär ja auch noch schöner, zum Erdbeben, Tzunami, Atomarer Versäuchung noch ein Vulkanausbruch.


----------



## yves1993 (13. März 2011)

Ich denke der Vulkanausbruch ist in den News untergegangen. Scheint so als habe er keine größeren nennenswerten Schäden angerichtet.

Ich denke die Menschen schauen nur noch auf die AKWs, die Sorge ist zu groß.

Ich will nicht wissen was jetzt noch passiert wenn es dann tatsächlich jetzt zu einem Nachbeben von über 7M auf der RS kommt... eine weitere Welle ist dabei unausweichlich...

Apokalyptisch ist fast schon eine Untertreibung....






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Jgx9DkvnO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir kommen dabei die Tränen. -.-


----------



## tonygt (13. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Wär ja auch noch schöner, zum Erdbeben, Tzunami, Atomarer Versäuchung noch ein Vulkanausbruch.



Wenn schon dann alles...oh wait Hurricane fehlt noch (Sarkasmus)


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2011)

In keinem Ticker hab ich was von einem Vulkanausbruch gelesen. Welcher Vulkan soll das denn gewesen sein? Ein Regierungssprecher hat jetzt seine Aussage bzg. der Kernschmelze in Reaktor 3 revidiert, angeblich habe es keine gegeben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. März 2011)

vulkan
http://news4vip.livedoor.biz/archives/51760405.html

mit google findet man genug


----------



## Skatero (13. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und ich sag es nochmal, es hat hier in Deutschland schonmal fast eine Kernschmelze gegeben.
> Und wir hatten weder ein Erdbeben noch einen Tsunami. Also hier von Sicherheit zu sprechen grenzt an Idiotie.
> Was ist denn nun mit dem Vulkanausbruch? Über Twitter lief das auch gerade, aber keine offiziellen Meldungen...



Sicher ist das natürlich nicht. Vor 42 Jahren gab es auch in der Schweiz eine Kernschmelze.

Bei Vorher-Nachher-Bildern merkt man, wie schlimm das ganze ist. Da wurden Städte fast ganz ausgelöscht.


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Biblis und Brüns... wie auch immer das hieß, ich merk mir das nicht *hüstel* Fiel vor ein paar Seite4n schonmal. Einfach mach googlen..


das war ich  und es heißt Brunsbüttel 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182515-erdbeben-in-japan/page__view__findpost__p__3035986


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> das war ich  und es heißt Brunsbüttel
> 
> http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3035986



Nun gibt einige Unterschiede und einige Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen Deutschland und Japan.

 Der Unterschied:

 Japan ist eines der am besten auf Erdbeben vorbereiteten Länder der Welt. Dennoch stehen dort zwei Atomkraftwerke offenbar kurz vor dem Super-GAU.
In Deutschland stehen hingegen uralte Atomkraftwerke, die überhaupt nicht so gebaut sind, daß sie einem noch etwas stärkeren Erdstoß standhalten könnten. Auch sind sie nicht gegen Flugzeugabstürze oder größere Attentatte abgesichert.

 Die Gemeinsamkeiten:

 Auch bei uns bebt die Erde, vor ein paar Monaten im Raum Wiesbaden und neulich bedeutend stärker nordwestlich von Frankfurt, mit einer Stärke von 4,8, eine für unsere Breiten bisher ungewohnte Stärke. Beide Beben waren auch noch in Köln und Mannheim deutlich zu spüren.


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> das war ich  und es heißt Brunsbüttel
> 
> http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3035986



Danke. Ich wusste nur noch, dass bei uns in der Klasse erst mal großes G elächter ausbrach, als der Name fiel vom Physiklehrer (gut, das verging dann, als er erklärte, was da passiert ist.) 

Man sieht also, auch und vor allem die deutschen Atomkraftwerke sind nicht eben sicherer. Eher sogar unsicherer. Bei uns ist nru die Tsunami/Erdbebenwahrscheinlichkeit geringer... dafür drohen andere Gefahren.


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Ich wohne in Köln und habe von dem letzten beben mal so rein garnix gespürt


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

> Tokio - Es war eine Premiere für die Tokyo Electric Power Company: Im Herbst vergangenen Jahres fütterte das Unternehmen erstmals einen ihrer Atomreaktoren nicht nur mit Uran, sondern auch mit Plutonium. Am 26. Oktober 2010 teilte das Unternehmen offiziell mit, dass im Reaktor 3 des Kraftwerks Fukushima I sogenannte Mischoxid-Brennelemente zum Einsatz kommen. Es ist ausgerechnet jener Reaktor, dem nach Angaben der japanischen Regierung jetzt eine Kernschmelze und eine Wasserstoff-Explosion droht ( die aktuelle Lage im Liveticker) - so wie es sie schon an Reaktor 1 gegeben hat.
> 
> Experten äußerten sich im Gespräch mit SPIEGEL ONLINE beunruhigt über diese Entwicklung, und das aus mehreren Gründen. Zum einen ist Plutonium für den menschlichen Organismus wesentlich gefährlicher als Uran. Zum anderen erhöht der Stoff im Fall einer Kernschmelze das Gefahrenpotential zusätzlich.



*Schluck*
Quelle Spiegel.de



> +++ Notstand im AKW Onagawa +++
> 
> [14.59 Uhr] In Japan haben die Behörden den nuklearen Notstand in einem weiteren Atomkraftwerk ausgerufen. Für das Kraftwerk Onagawa sei wegen überhöhter Werte von Radioaktivität die niedrigste Notstandsstufe erklärt worden, teilte die Internationalen Atomenergiebehörde (IAEA) am Sonntag in Wien mit. Japan hatte nach dem schweren Erdbeben vom Freitag zunächst einen Unfall im Kernkraftwerk Fukushima 1 gemeldet, wo die Regierung mittlerweile eine Kernschmelze in zwei Reaktoren befürchtet.


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> *Schluck*
> Quelle Spiegel.de



WTF O.o das ist verdammt ungut...


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Also... hab ich das richtig verstanden, ein drittes Atomkraftwerk macht nun auch noch Zicken?
UND sie haben noch mit weiteren Erdbeben der Stärke 7+ zu rechnen? 

Gott, ich glaube,wir können uns schon glücklich schätzen, wenn nächste Woche die Insel noch existiert...


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Also... hab ich das richtig verstanden, ein drittes Atomkraftwerk macht nun auch noch Zicken?
> UND sie haben noch mit weiteren Erdbeben der Stärke 7+ zu rechnen?
> 
> Gott, ich glaube,wir können uns schon glücklich schätzen, wenn nächste Woche die Insel noch existiert...



Is nur die Frage was man mit den Menschen macht, denn wenn es wirklich so extrem kommt das das land erstmal nimma bewohnbar ist, muss ein ganzes Volk evakoiert werden. Da is halt die Frage wie und wohin, aber vorerst wollen wir das mal lieber noch nicht breit treten, es ist ja noch ein ganzes Stück von solch einer Situation weg.


----------



## Shagkul (13. März 2011)

Sie werden das gleiche tun was sie schon nach hiroshima und nagasaki getan haben, alles wieder aufbauen und mit den Auswirkungen leben lernen.

Sie sind ein stolzes Volk, wo das Gesicht wahren immer noch sehr viel Bedeutung hat. 
Allein schon das sie ausländische Hilfe angefordert haben, zeigt aber das sich ihre Haltung etwas öffnet.


----------



## Karvon (13. März 2011)

ich denke nicht das das problem wäre wohin...wenn ich mir unser schönes Land Österreich angucke. Wir haben riesige unbewohnte Flächen....wie "groß" das land ist und wenn ich dann seh dass wir nur 8 Millionen Menschen sind..könnten wir schon einige Aufnhemen. Was mich aber daran stört ist die Tatsache, dass unsere Politiker wohl zu blöd dafür wären....da würde der großteil der menscheit viel sinniger und besser entscheidungen treffen....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

*



Vulkanausbruch in Japan

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *Tokio* &#8211; Im Südwesten des Landes hat der Vulkan Shinmoedake Asche und Gestein in die Atmosphäre geschleudert. Die Asche stieg bis in eine Höhe von 4000 Metern auf. Behörden beschränkten den Zugang im Gebiet um den Vulkan. Der 1420 Meter hohe Shinmoedake war im Januar erstmals seit 52 Jahren wieder ausgebrochen, in den vergangenen zwei Wochen herrschte aber Ruhe.


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Bitte sag, das das nur eine Nachrichtenente ist....

Fuck!!


*+++ 15.19 Vulkan in Japan schleudert Asche in die Luft +++
*Im Südwesten Japans hat der Vulkan Shinmoedake Asche und Gestein in die Atmosphäre geschleudert. Die Asche sei dabei bis in eine Höhe von 4000 Metern gelangt, teilen die Behörden mit. Sie beschränken den Zugang zum Gebiet um den Vulkan. Der 1420 Meter hohe Shinmoedake liegt rund tausend Kilometer vom Erdbebengebiet entfernt._. quelle_




_Das gibts doch nicht oder? O.o
_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Bitte sag, das das nur eine Nachrichtenente ist....



http://www.bild.de/B...amm/news-ticker,rendertext=16775850.html

Schrecklich. Ich hoffe, dass die Folgen nicht all zu gravierend sind...

EDIT: 



> [font=arial, sans-serif]*14.58 Uhr: NUKLEARER NOTSTAND IN ZWEITEM ATOMKRAFTWERK!*[/font]


----------



## Lillyan (13. März 2011)

Ist doch eigentlich nur eine logische Folge bei einem Erdbeben der Stärke. Es werden mit Sicherheit auch noch einige Krankheiten folgen an denen noch viele sterben werden, und das ist nur Realismus und alles andere als Wunschdenken. Es ist eben nicht mit dem Tsunami getan... leider.


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/B...amm/news-ticker,rendertext=16775850.html
> 
> Schrecklich. Ich hoffe, dass die Folgen nicht all zu gravierend sind...



Ernsthaft, ich hab langsam keine lust mehr Nachrichten zu gucken, ich mein was kommt denn noch? Tornado, Meteoriteneinschlag, Alieninvasion? Das würde mich alles momentan wirklich nichtmehr überraschen...


----------



## agamja (13. März 2011)

wie verhält man sich als Bürger bei Strahlen-Verseuchung, KKW Unfällen?


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, ich hab langsam keine lust mehr Nachrichten zu gucken, ich mein was kommt denn noch? Tornado, Meteoriteneinschlag, Alieninvasion? Das würde mich alles momentan wirklich nichtmehr überraschen...



Tja, Katastrophen von diesem Ausmaß sind in der Geschichte selten gewesen... aber sie kommen vor.

Es ist nur schockierend, dass es kein Ende nimmt.
Und diese Katastrophe nimmt vorallem im Vergleich zu anderen eine ganz besondere Position ein, weil die Ereignisse in ihrer Zerstörung und Bedrohung kaum zu überbieten sind. Das schockiert viele Leute... es ist etwas, wo man nicht nach 1-2 Wochen alles vergessen hat. Das hier ist anders...


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

also kann mich jetzt mal jmd aufklären ? 
Läuft nun die Kernschmelze oder nicht ? 
Man hört von überall her was anderes.
& wenn diese Kernschmelze läuft sollte man doch mal schleunigst die Leute informieren ,nicht das all die Helfer die wir dahin schicken ,verstrahlt zurück kommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja, Katastrophen von diesem Ausmaß sind in der Geschichte selten gewesen... aber sie kommen vor.



Es ist aber schon erschreckend, dass sie alle Japan treffen. Als ob das Erdbeben, die Atomkatastrophe und der Tsunami nicht schon genug war, kommt jetzt noch ein Vulkanausbruch dazu. Und dann noch die unzähligen Nachbeben... da kann man eigentlich nur noch beten.


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also kann mich jetzt mal jmd aufklären ?
> Läuft nun die Kernschmelze oder nicht ?
> Man hört von überall her was anderes.
> & wenn diese Kernschmelze läuft sollte man doch mal schleunigst die Leute informieren ,nicht das all die Helfer die wir dahin schicken ,verstrahlt zurück kommen



Ich befürchte, wir wissen auch nicht mehr, als das was in den Tickern läuft. Momentan ist noch alles sehr wage


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, welche Folgen es insgesamt für Deutschland geben wird. Politisch und wirtschaftlich gesehen.
Auf der anderen Seite der Welt sterben Menschen, gut, Naturkatastrophe eben. Aber berührt mich persönlich jetzt nicht. Passiert täglich soviel Mist auf der Welt, der keine Beachtung findet, da muss ich jetzt nicht bei Japan Beileid heucheln 

Thema AKWs: viele Profis diesbezüglich hier im Forum, oder?  Wenn alles so einfach wäre wie es sich hier manche vorstellen. Dann gäbs wohl auch Weltfrieden. Keinen Hunger auf der Welt...



> Es ist aber schon erschreckend, dass sie alle Japan treffen.


Im Prinzip wars nur das Erdbeben, der Rest sind alles Folgen dieses Erdbebens.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, welche Folgen es insgesamt für Deutschland geben wird. Politisch und wirtschaftlich gesehen.
> Auf der anderen Seite der Welt sterben Menschen, gut, Naturkatastrophe eben. Aber berührt mich persönlich jetzt nicht. Passiert täglich soviel Mist auf der Welt, der keine Beachtung findet, da muss ich jetzt nicht bei Japan Beileid heucheln
> 
> Thema AKWs: viele Profis diesbezüglich hier im Forum, oder?  Wenn alles so einfach wäre wie es sich hier manche vorstellen. Dann gäbs wohl auch Weltfrieden. Keinen Hunger auf der Welt...



Hier geht es um Japan, nicht um Deutschland. Wurde schon oft genug gesagt, der Thread ist ansonsten ganz schnell wieder zu. Und Sarkasmus ist bei so nem Thema weniger angesagt.


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, welche Folgen es insgesamt für Deutschland geben wird. Politisch und wirtschaftlich gesehen.



Nein eigentlich ja nicht...
Aber man kann die Folgen ja noch garnicht absehen. Atomar bze ökologisch dürfte Deutschland "verschont" bleiben. Und die wirtschaftlichen Folgen kann man halt noch garnicht absehen ,man weiß nicht wieviel Land verseucht wird und wieviel Land unbewirtschaftbar bleibt. Aber auf eine große Finanzkrise dürfte man sich schon einstellen können.

_______
Ich frage mich wer sowas verdient hat.
Erdbeben ist zwar tragisch ,aber an sich noch zu verkraften.
Ein Tsunami ist auch sehr tragisch, aber auch noch zu verkraften [beim Tsunami 2004 war es auch erst sehr dramatisch aber es wurde sehr guter wieder aufbau betrieben]
Dann die Sache mit der Atomkatastrophe... 
Dadurch wird Wiederaufbau evt unmöglich und stürzt Japan wirtschaftlich wie ökologisch ins Chaos.

Und als ob das nicht schon genug wär ,bricht ein Vulkan aus.

Ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen :
Pray for Japan


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

Wieso sollte man nicht über Deutschland reden dürfen? Solang es um Folgen des Erdbebens geht passts doch hier in den Thread.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

War vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, es soll hier nicht in eine politische Diskussion ausarten...


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

War nicht meine Absicht


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> War nicht meine Absicht



Ja dann denk ich das es so aussieht wie in meinem Post.


----------



## Shaila (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> War nicht meine Absicht



Was sollte es denn dann werden? Bisschen weiterdenken muss man manchmal. Außerdem heucheln die meisten hier ganz bestimmt kein Mitleid. Schau dir die Bilder doch an, mich persönlich lassen sie nicht einfach kalt.


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

> +++ Keine Kühlungsprobleme in AKW Onagawa +++
> 
> [16.02 Uhr] Der Anstieg der Radioaktivität im Atomkraftwerk Onagawa ist einer japanischen Agentur zufolge Ergebnis des Lecks im Kraftwerk Fukushima. Die Betreibergesellschaft Tohoku sehe keine Probleme bei der Kühlung von Onagawa, heißt es.


----------



## Mendrago (13. März 2011)

sorry wenn ich das so schreibe aber wer ist schon so blöd und baut dort mehrere AKW's hin wenn die wissen das es da soviele erdbeben gibt?!
drotzdem tuen die mir leid das das alles auf einmal dort passiert


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Könntest du des bitte sein lassen .. wenn du den thread ganz gelesen hättest wüsstest du das diese frage schon einmal gestellt wurde und auch dementsprechend beantwortet wurde... aja und blöd sind dies menschen dort sicherlich nicht


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

Naja sie waren ja Erdbeben-Sicher ,nur niemand hat mit einem Erdbeben der Stärke 9.0 gerechnet & anschließenden Mega Tsunami ...


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Mendrago schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich das so schreibe aber wer ist schon so blöd und baut dort mehrere AKW's hin wenn die wissen das es da soviele erdbeben gibt?!
> drotzdem tuen die mir leid das das alles auf einmal dort passiert



Klick dich bissal durch die Seite, da bekommste genug Antworten auf die Frage


----------



## Mendrago (13. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Könntest du des bitte sein lassen .. wenn du den thread ganz gelesen hättest wüsstest du das diese frage schon einmal gestellt wurde und auch dementsprechend beantwortet wurde... aja und blöd sind dies menschen dort sicherlich nicht



schade das ich aber auch was anderes zu tun habe als 2x seiten zu lesen


----------



## Shaila (13. März 2011)

Mendrago schrieb:


> schade das ich aber auch was anderes zu tun habe als 2x seiten zu lesen



Der schöne Tisch, da war er hinüber.


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Mendrago schrieb:


> schade das ich aber auch was anderes zu tun habe als 2x seiten zu lesen



Wenn du zu faul bist dich in die Materie wenigstens ein bisschen einzulesen, dann gib bitte wenigstens keine unqualifizierten Kommentare ab.
Japan hatte durch Hiroshima und Nagasaki bereits genug Probleme mit atomarer Strahlung, meinst du im ERNST, die Menschen dort würden blauäugig vor sich hinbauen?!


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was sollte es denn dann werden? Bisschen weiterdenken muss man manchmal. Außerdem heucheln die meisten hier ganz bestimmt kein Mitleid. Schau dir die Bilder doch an, mich persönlich lassen sie nicht einfach kalt.



Dann denk du mal ein bisschen weiter.
Wirtschaftliche Folgen für Deutschland/die Welt sind zum Beispiel Energiepreise. Wird Energie teurer, da nun andere Standards in Kraftwerken gelten werden? Was heißt das für mich als Verbraucher? Steigende Lebenshaltungskosten?
Wie sieht es aus mit der Wirtschaft allgemein? Wird sie in Mitleidenschaft gezogen?
Wären für mich keine politischen Themen. Mal so als Denkanstoss.

Thema Mitleid: Wie gesagt passiert sowas öfter, mal mehr, mal weniger Tote. Hier ein Anschlag, da eine Hungersnot. Jetzt ist es in den Medien präsent und alle drücken wieder ihr Mitleid aus. Sollen sie machen, für mich ist das zum Großteil dahergesagt, weils zum guten Ton gehört.


----------



## Mendrago (13. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wenn du zu faul bist dich in die Materie wenigstens ein bisschen einzulesen, dann gib bitte wenigstens keine unqualifizierten Kommentare ab.
> Japan hatte durch Hiroshima und Nagasaki bereits genug Probleme mit atomarer Strahlung, meinst du im ERNST, die Menschen dort würden blauäugig vor sich hinbauen?!



teilweiße ja teilweiße nein und meine kommentare sind nicht unqualifiziert nur weil sie nicht deiner meinung endsprechen z.G. gibt es ja meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Thema Mitleid: Wie gesagt passiert sowas öfter, mal mehr, mal weniger Tote. Hier ein Anschlag, da eine Hungersnot. Jetzt ist es in den Medien präsent und alle drücken wieder ihr Mitleid aus. Sollen sie machen, für mich ist das zum Großteil dahergesagt, weils zum guten Ton gehört.



Sowas kannst du eigentlich mit kaum etwas vergleichen. Und keiner drückt (oder "heuchelt") hier sein Mitleid aus, nur weils die anderen auch machen. Da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher.


----------



## Lillyan (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Dann denk du mal ein bisschen weiter.
> Wirtschaftliche Folgen für Deutschland/die Welt sind zum Beispiel Energiepreise. Wird Energie teurer, da nun andere Standards in Kraftwerken gelten werden? Was heißt das für mich als Verbraucher? Steigende Lebenshaltungskosten?
> Wie sieht es aus mit der Wirtschaft allgemein? Wird sie in Mitleidenschaft gezogen?
> Wären für mich keine politischen Themen. Mal so als Denkanstoss.
> ...


Sicherlich wird all das wirtschaftliche Folgen haben. Japan ist ein "relativ" kleines Land, was aber wirtschaftlich und technologisch eine große Relevanz für die gesammte Welt hat. Es gibt auch schon Berichte darüber was passieren wird, aber das sind reine Spekulationen... ich denke man muss da erstmal abwarten wie sich die Lage in Japan weiter entwickelt, wie die großen Städte alles verkraften. Jetzt darüber zu mutmaßen ist imho noch ein wenig zu früh.

Zum Thema Mitleid: Ich mag Japan. Ich mag die kleinen verrückten Menschen die Mangafiguren heiraten und ihre Katzen wie Pikachus anmalen, ich wollte immer mal dort hin zum Urlaub... ich habe auf jeden Fall eine höhere Bindung zu Japan als zu Haiti und daher hab ich auch ein gewisses Mitleid, aber all diese "Pray for Japan"-Buttons etc. sind mir einfach zu viel. Wer beten will der soll es tun, der muss es nicht noch der großen weiten Welt des Internets bekannt geben meiner Meinung nach, aber jeder "trauert" halt auf seine Weise.


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Zum Thema Mitleid: Ich mag Japan. Ich mag die kleinen verrückten Menschen die Mangafiguren heiraten und ihre Katzen wie Pikachus anmalen, ich wollte immer mal dort hin zum Urlaub... ich habe auf jeden Fall eine höhere Bindung zu Japan als zu Haiti und daher hab ich auch ein gewisses Mitleid, aber all diese "Pray for Japan"-Buttons etc. sind mir einfach zu viel. Wer beten will der soll es tun, der muss es nicht noch der großen weiten Welt des Internets bekannt geben meiner Meinung nach, aber jeder "trauert" halt auf seine Weise.



Vollkommen in Ordnung.
Bei mir ist es so das mein Bezug zu Japan sich darauf beschränkt, das ich weiß das es existiert. Mehr aber auch nicht. Das gleiche galt für Haiti. Deswegen denke ich zuerst einmal daran, was für Folgen es für uns haben wird. Fehlendes Empathie-Vermögen nennt man das glaube ich


----------



## Elda (13. März 2011)

Jetzt gabs auch noch nen Vulkanausbruch in Japan -.-
Die bleiben auch von nicht verschont die armen Japaner.


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Mendrago schrieb:


> teilweiße ja teilweiße nein und meine kommentare sind nicht unqualifiziert nur weil sie nicht deiner meinung endsprechen z.G. gibt es ja meinungsfreiheit



Da hast du allerdings Recht. Ich habe dasselbe Recht, deine Meinung als unqualifiziert zu bezeichnen, wie du das Recht hast, die Japanischen Baumeister aufgrund DEINER Wissenslücken als dumm zu bezeichnen. Nämlich keines.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2011)

Da Buffed.de ja auch etwas mit Videospielen zu tun hat:

http://www.pcgames.de/Square-Enix-Firma-50440/News/Erdbeben-und-Atomkatastrophe-in-Japan-Spieleindustrie-schaltet-Server-ab-815766/

Square Enix und Konami schalten einige Online-Server ab um Strom zu sparen


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Net nur die Computerspielebranche hat zu leiden

+++ Schockstopp für Japans Produktion +++

[13.32 Uhr] Ein schwerer Atomunfall, die Abschaltung mehrerer Kraftwerke, Produktionsausfälle bei Toyota, Nissan und Honda, verwüstete Infrastruktur - und ein noch nicht abzusehendes Ausmaß des Wiederaufbaus: Japans Wirtschaft dürfte massiv unter den Folgen des Bebens leiden, der ohnehin enorme Schuldenberg des Landes weiter wachsen. "Das Erdbeben wird beträchtliche Folgen für die wirtschaftliche Aktivität einer großen Zahl von Branchen haben", sagte Regierungssprecher Edano.


----------



## Shagkul (13. März 2011)

Ich finde generell so Katastrophen schrecklich und es macht mich betroffen, auch tun mir Leute leid, die auf der Autobahn einen tödlichen Unfall haben und eigentlich nur aus dem Urlaub kamen und das sind nur Beispiele von vielen.
Das hat damit nichts zutun ob ich eine Bindung, oder persönliches Interesse an einem Land, oder zu einem Ereignis habe.

Am wenigsten interessieren mich wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen, weil ich alt genug bin um zu wissen das heutzutage die eigene Mutter verkauft wird nur wenn es genug gewinn abwirft.

Trotzdem kann ich mich da @Lillyan anschließen und man sollte die Kirche in Sachen Beileidsbekundungen im Dorf lassen.


Allerdings finde ich @Laris fein formulierte Provokationen unangebracht. Manchmal sollte man den Anstand besitzen und nicht preis geben was man denkt. Es wirkt einfach wie gestänkert, so schön kann man es gar nicht formulieren.

Die Leute zu belächeln weil sie die Dinge vielleicht emotional mehr mitreist und sich auf diese Weise über andere stellen zu wollen, dass kenne ich nur zu gut und genau das tust du gerade in diesem Moment. Ob das von den Leuten übertrieben ist oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle, dahinter steht weniger böse Absicht wie hinter deinen Aussagen.


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

...und noch ein AKW ausgefallen:

*AKW Tokai an der Ostküste: Kühlsystem ausgefallen*

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,750629,00.html


Als hätte der Teufel seine Hand im Spiel...


----------



## Redak (13. März 2011)

Das gibts doch echt nicht nächstes AKW?>_>
weiss net obs wer mitbekommen hat aber diverse amerikaner haben auf facebook zeug gepostet wie "payback for pearl harbor" und so...find ich iwie unnötig :-/ hat doch damit nix zu tun


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ...und noch ein AKW ausgefallen:
> 
> *AKW Tokai an der Ostküste: Kühlsystem ausgefallen*
> 
> ...



wie viele AKW´s sind da monemtan am durchbrennen bzw wie viele Reaktoren? Hab bissal den Überblick verloren


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

> [font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif][17.11 Uhr] Der Reaktor 2 des Fukushima Daiichi AKW wird mit funktionierendem Notsystem gekühlt, während in die Reaktoren 1 und 3 Meerwasser eingeleitet wird. Das teilte die japanische Atomaufsichtsbehörde NISA (Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency) mit. Derzeit werde Süßwasser über das normale Kernnotkühlsystem (RCIC - Reactor Core Isloation Cooling) in den Reaktor 2 eingespeist. In dem Meiler war zuvor auch der Druck angestiegen. Bei den gleichfalls von Ausfällen des Kühlsystems betroffenen Reaktoren 1, 2 und 4 des Kernkraftwerks Fukushima Daini seien die Vorbereitungen zum Ablassen von Dampf abgeschlossen, sagte eine Mitarbeiterin der Behörde.


[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]Quelle: Spiegel.de[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]Zumindest eine kleine, halbwegs gute Nachricht, scheint mir.[/font]


----------



## Lillyan (13. März 2011)

Redak schrieb:


> Das gibts doch echt nicht nächstes AKW?>_>
> weiss net obs wer mitbekommen hat aber diverse amerikaner haben auf facebook zeug gepostet wie "payback for pearl harbor" und so...find ich iwie unnötig :-/ hat doch damit nix zu tun


Das ist das Internet, da gibts immer ein paar Idioten die sich an anderen profilieren wollen. Einfach überlesen, jede Reaktion darauf stachelt sie nur noch mehr an.


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> wie viele AKW´s sind da monemtan am durchbrennen bzw wie viele Reaktoren? Hab bissal den Überblick verloren



Insgesamt sind dann jetzt 3 AKWs mit Notfällen wobei das dritte nur 120km von Tokio weg ist... wäre natürlich scheisse wenn da jetzt was ernsteres ist.
Bisher aber wohl "nur" das Kühlsystem ausgefallen.

Wieviele Reaktoren es insgesamt sind k.A. ... vermute mal so an die 10.(bei einem 3-4, also so um die 10-12 rum)


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du raffst es nicht oder? Das Erdbeben in Japan hat nichts mit einer "Pro / Contra AKW" Diskussion zu tun, auch wenn es nicht in deine Birne reingeht. Es gibt soviele Argumente für AKWs und soviele dagegen, das gehört hier nun mal nicht rein. Andere Threads wurden nicht ohne Grund geschlossen, das ganze läuft aufs gleiche wie Rechts/links raus, die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein, am Ende wird wieder wie üblich diffamiert und die andere Seite mit Scheisse beschmiert, nichts neues, so ist nun mal der Mensch. Aber es gehört (wie auch schon mehrmals von Mods erwähnt!) hier nicht rein. Punkt, Ende, Aus.
> 
> Wurden jetzt eigentlich viele Vermisste gefunden? Wie siehts mit den vom Erdbeben am stärksten betroffenen Gebiten aus? Wurden dort zwischenzeitlich Rettungsteams hingeschickt?



Das gehört sowas von dazu. Und da kannst du und von mir aus auch jeder Mod labern was ihr wollt. Die Unfähigkeit der Leute, zu diskutieren, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Aber wenn eine Abwägung des Für u. Wider von AKW's angesichts einer drohenden nuklearen Katastrophe, die nun mal aus dem Erdbeben resultiert hier nicht zum Thema gehören soll, dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Allein deine Frage bringt einen schon wieder zwangsläufig zum Atomkraftwerk. Denn aufgrund der Strahlung können Teams nicht überall hin. Was ganz automatisch wieder zum Thema AKW führt.
Denn ohne Strahlung könnten sie ihren Job machen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2011)

Mendrago schrieb:


> teilweiße ja teilweiße nein und meine kommentare sind nicht unqualifiziert nur weil sie nicht deiner meinung endsprechen z.G. gibt es ja meinungsfreiheit



Meinungsfreiheit ist ein Grundrecht i.S. des GG. Das dient in erster Linie als Abwehrmaßnahme des Einzelnen gegen den Staat. Ist das Forum hier der Staat? Ich hoffe nicht. 

Also halte dich mit unqualifizierten Kommentaren vielleicht lieber zurück, bei so einem Thema packen die Mods schnell den Bannhammer aus.


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

so der GAU ist nun fakt oder ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> so der GAU ist nun fakt oder ?



Der Gau per definitionem wurde ja schon gestern erreicht. Nun stellt sich ja eher die Frage nach dem Super-Gau. Und zwar in mehreren Fällen.


----------



## Grushdak (13. März 2011)

Sry - aber was für ein "Quatsch".
Laut Definition ist der (Super) Gau noch lange nicht erreicht -
zumindest wenn man ihn an Tschernobyl misst.

Und tut Euch einen Gefallen:
Glaubt nicht jeder Nachrichtenmeldung ala Bildniveau.
Dazu gehört imo nunmal auch "Spiegel".

Wie der Stand in Japan derzeit wirklich ist, weiß ganz bestimmt kaum einer!
Es bleibt nur, Abwarten und hoffen - mehr nicht.


----------



## Cekol (13. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry - aber was für ein "Quatsch".
> Laut Definition ist der (Supper) Gau noch lange nicht erreicht -
> zumindest wenn man ihn an Tschernobyl misst.
> 
> ...



Recht hat er. Im TV drücken sie es momentan gerne so aus, als sei die Kernschmerze und alles drum herum schon erreicht und erwähnen im Nebensatz kurz das Wort "warscheinlich", um nicht ihre Glaubwürdigkeit zu verlieren. 
Was da los ist, weiß niemand, weil sich noch niemand richtig in die Nähe des Reaktors traut.


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

Cekol schrieb:


> weil sich noch niemand richtig in die Nähe des Reaktors traut.



Wtf ? 
Das hat nicht mit trauen zutun ,sonder mit Sicherheit & Vernünfitgem Handeln.
Nicht wie bei so einer Mutprobe ,wo sich keiner "traut"


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wtf ?
> Das hat nicht mit trauen zutun ,sonder mit Sicherheit & Vernünfitgem Handeln.
> Nicht wie bei so einer Mutprobe ,wo sich keiner "traut"



Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry - aber was für ein "Quatsch".
> Laut Definition ist der (Super) Gau noch lange nicht erreicht -
> zumindest wenn man ihn an Tschernobyl misst.
> 
> ...





> Ein *Auslegungsstörfall* (engl. _Design Basis Accident_) eines Kernkraftwerks, nach der Definition des Bundesamts für Strahlenschutz auch *größter anzunehmender Unfall* *(GAU)* bezeichnet, ist der größte Unfall, "für den die Sicherheitssysteme noch ausgelegt sein müssen. Die Sicherheitssysteme müssen in einem solchen Fall gewährleisten, dass die Strahlenbelastung außerhalb der Anlage die nach der Strahlenschutzverordnung geltenden Störfallgrenzwerte nicht überschreitet."[sup][1][/sup]



Es wurde in den letzten Tagen mehrmals weitaus höhere Strahlendosen als normal festgestellt und dadurch die Störfallgrenze überschritten. Wir haben es also nicht mehr mit einem Störfall zu tun. Eine Kernschmelze ist nicht Bedingung für einen Gau. Oder gehört es etwa zum Sicherheitssystem, aus Strahlenschutzgründen 600.000 Menschen zu evakuieren.

Den Super-Gau haben wir noch nicht, doch der hat auch keine feste Definition.

Wer redet hier also Quatsch?

Das aber nur nebebei.


Momentan sind bis zu sechs Reaktoren von einer Kernschmelze bedroht. Hinzu kommt eine Wiederaufbereitungsanlage, in der 30 Mal soviel Brennstäbe lagern wie in einem Atomkraftwerk und in der nach gestrigen Angaben auch die Kühlung ausgefallen ist.

 Zum Vergleich: In Tschernobyl ist ein Reaktor hochgegangen und hat einen Umkreis von 1000 km radioaktiv verseucht. Momentan steht die Bewohnbarkeit des japanischen Minikontinents auf dem Spiel und ein Fallout, der die anderen dichtbesiedelten Gebiete auf dem asiatischen Kontinent bedroht, ist möglich.


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Ich sehe es mal so, wir tragen hier die zu bekommenden Daten zusammen, das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht das wir auch alles davon glauben. Es ist klar das die News meist sehr wage sind, aber das ist nunmal alles was wir momentan haben.


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wies aussehen würde wenn die AKWs in Japan auf Russland, bzw. "Ostblock" Niveau gebaut wären... die wären wohl beim ersten leichten Beben schon hochgegangen...

Na ja fakt ist und bleibt halt das es (noch) keine wirklich gescheite Alternative zum Atomstrom gibt die damit konkurieren kann. Vorallem auch in Japan wird es mit Naturenergie schwer... Hinzukommt das Japan halt extrem fortschrittlich in Sachen Hightech ist, würde mich mal wundernehmen was Tokyo in 24 Stunden an Strom verbraucht....


----------



## Neritia (13. März 2011)

ein studienkollege von mir sitzt zur zeit in Japan, und bekommt vorort einiges durch die dortigen Medien mit.

vor 2 stunden hieß es dort, dass in 3 stunden fukushima nicht mehr gekühlt werden kann, und der druck in dem kessel dann schon so hoch wäre dass es zu einer explosion kommen wird. die frage ist natürlich in wie weit man das glauben kann, denn die nachrichtenübermittlung in japan scheint zur zeit sehr undurchsichtig zu sein... ich kann nur das vermitteln was ich selbst von meinem studienkollegen mitbekomme...

ich bin in gedanken bei japan und finde es erschütternd was dort passiert, mich macht es richtig betroffen...die ganzen familien die zerissen wurden, die lager die überfüllt sind...usw.


ob dies eine abrechnung der natur ist oder nicht, dass können wir nicht sagen...aber es schockiert und stimmt viele nachdenklich (ob politiker oder den nachbarn) ich denke man soll den leuten und opfern respekt zollen und die politischen debatten einfach mal später aushandeln...


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> ob dies eine abrechnung der natur ist oder nicht, dass können wir nicht sagen...aber es schockiert und stimmt viele nachdenklich (ob politiker oder den nachbarn) ich denke man soll den leuten und opfern respekt zollen und die politischen debatten einfach mal später aushandeln...



Damit hast du zu 100% Recht. Ist leider so das es bei jedem Unglück Leute gibt die das versuchen als politisches Motiv zu verwenden... 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Schäden des Erdbebens selber aus? Die müssten ja ebenfalls absolut fatal sein.


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Damit hast du zu 100% Recht. Ist leider so das es bei jedem Unglück Leute gibt die das versuchen als politisches Motiv zu verwenden...
> 
> Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Schäden des Erdbebens selber aus? Die müssten ja ebenfalls absolut fatal sein.



Auf einem der Newsticker... frag mich nicht auf welchen, ich such nachher noch den Eintrag... war von einer vorläufigen Schätzung von 34 Milliarden (!) Dollar die Rede. Man merke: Vorläufig. Eine weitere, genauere Erhebung, wird vermutlich noch folgen. Und damit war allein Erdbeben plus Tsunami gemeint...

Edit: 


> [font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif][15.25 Uhr] Experten schätzen die Kosten des Erdbebens auf bis zu 34,6 Milliarden Dollar. Das berichtet BBC und beruft sich auf eine Risikoanalyse von AIR Worldwide. Die Schätzungen beinhalten nicht die Schäden durch den Tsunami. Deshalb werden die Kosten "wesentlich höher" ausfallen, sagen die Analysten.


[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]Quelle: Spiegel.de[/font]


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Auf einem der Newsticker... frag mich nicht auf welchen, ich such nachher noch den Eintrag... war von einer vorläufigen Schätzung von 34 Milliarden (!) Dollar die Rede. Man merke: Vorläufig. Eine weitere, genauere Erhebung, wird vermutlich noch folgen. Und damit war allein Erdbeben plus Tsunami gemeint...



Hmpf.... haltet mich jetzt nicht für verrückt aber imo ist das verhältnissmässig wenig... wenn man bedenkt was alles zerstört wurde, wieviel Gebiete nichtmehr bewohnbar sind, wie die Wirtschaft am Boden ist etc.... aber wird sicherlich noch einiges dazu kommen..


----------



## mage4eva (13. März 2011)

Natürlich kann man jetzt einfach so sagen, die Informationspolitik ist undurchsichtig. Ich denke es liegt einfach daran das es das erste Erdbeben in dieser Form in Japan gibt, und die Behörden einfach damit überlastet sind.

Und es ist leider wie so oft in der Welt: Die die es treffen soll bleiben unbeschadet und die die getroffen werden, haben es nicht verdient.


----------



## Neritia (13. März 2011)

Wurden überhaupt auch schon Menschen aus der einen Küstenstadt gefunden die total zerstört wurde?


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> ob dies eine abrechnung der natur ist oder nicht, dass können wir nicht sagen...aber es schockiert und stimmt viele nachdenklich (ob politiker oder den nachbarn) ich denke man soll den leuten und opfern respekt zollen und die politischen debatten einfach mal später aushandeln...



Da stimme ich mal so gar nicht zu. Von Respekt und Mitleid kann sich kein heimatloser Japaner etwas kaufen, obwohl es mir natürlich auch Leid tut, was da passiert ist. Man sollte mit den Beleidbekundungen weniger inflationär umgehen und stattdessen darüber nachdenken, wie man zukünftig so etwas verhindern kann. Sei es einfach ein höherer Sicherheitsstandard oder auch der LANGSAME (weil scheinbar alle Leute hier denken, ich will am liebsten morgen die AKWs abschalten) aber kontinuierliche Ausstieg.


----------



## Neritia (13. März 2011)

mage4eva schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man jetzt einfach so sagen, die Informationspolitik ist undurchsichtig. Ich denke es liegt einfach daran das es das erste Erdbeben in dieser Form in Japan gibt, und die Behörden einfach damit überlastet sind.
> 
> Und es ist leider wie so oft in der Welt: Die die es treffen soll bleiben unbeschadet und die die getroffen werden, haben es nicht verdient.



wie gesagt ich kann nur das hier schreiben was ich von meinem studienkollegen mitbekomme...klar sind die behörden überfordert; aber es passieren immer wieder mal widersprüche bei den pressekonferenzen...
und ich verstehe es auch, dass die behörden überfordert sind, wer hat auch schon mit solch einer katastrophe gerechnet? selbst die botschaften arbeiten auf hochtouren


----------



## Grushdak (13. März 2011)

Sorry @ Ceiwyn

Das war nur mein ersteres Empfinden bei dem Post.
Die Informationen, Emotionen, Sorgen, etc, gehen momentan eh drunter und drüber. 

@ Thoor 

Von direkten Schäden des Erdbebens wird kaum noch geredet (zumindest merke ich davon wenig).
Sie scheinen auch im Verhältnis zu den AKWs und dem Tsunami noch "harmlos" zusein.
Wobei einige Verschiebungen der Erde dort schon geftig aussahen ...

Enorm finde ich auch die Kraft der Welle, wobei die Geschwindigkeitsangaben doch sehr schwanken.
So hörte ich gestern noch was von ca 260 km/h und vorhin berichtete man von ca 800 km/h.

Rasend schnell war sie auf jeden Fall, wenn man sieht, 
daß die Welle (3 Meter hoch laut Medien) bereits 7 Sunden später in San Franzisko ankam.

...



mage4eva schrieb:


> Die die es treffen soll bleiben unbeschadet und die die getroffen werden, haben es nicht verdient.


Was soll das heißen?
Imo finde ich diese Aussage sehr dämlich.
Man hat niemendem aus nur ansatzweise so etwas Schlimmes zu wünschen -
auch wenn ich mal auf jemanden sauer bin!!


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da stimme ich mal so gar nicht zu. Von Respekt und Mitleid kann sich kein heimatloser Japaner etwas kaufen, obwohl es mir natürlich auch Leid tut, was da passiert ist. Man sollte mit den Beleidbekundungen weniger inflationär umgehen und stattdessen darüber nachdenken, wie man zukünftig so etwas verhindern kann. Sei es einfach ein höherer Sicherheitsstandard oder auch der LANGSAME (weil scheinbar alle Leute hier denken, ich will am liebsten morgen die AKWs abschalten) aber kontinuierliche Ausstieg.



1. kann sich auch kein Japaner was davon kaufen wenn du hier Atomkraft verteufelst 

2. ist so etwas nicht im grundsätzlichen Sinne "verhinderbar", Unglücke gibt und wird es immer geben, ob es jetzt ein Erdbeben, ein Tsunami, ein Hurricane oder ein GAU ist....

3. deine letzten Posts liessen durchblicken das du das am liebsten tun würdest weil es ja ach so einfach ist und 12041284927327890734821 Alternativen vorhanden sind (von denen seltsamerweise bis heute keine wirklich funktionierte...)

Gestern kam doch etwas ähnliches wie dass die Rettungstrupps noch gar nicht in die schlimmsten Gebiete vordringenk onnten, hat sich das jetzt geändert?

Edit: Wie sieht es eigentlich mit SF aus? Dort kam die Welle ja auch an )


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

> +++ "Jeder deutsche Reaktor ist besser als Fukushima" +++
> 
> [18.42 Uhr] Die Kernenergiebranche warnt vor übereilten Schlussfolgerungen: "Jeder deutsche Reaktor ist auf jeden Fall besser ausgerüstet als der in Fukushima", sagte der Präsident des Deutschen Atomforums dem "Handelsblatt". Eine Verkettung solcher außergewöhnlichen Naturkatastrophen wie in Japan sei für Deutschland nicht vorstellbar. Die deutschen Reaktoren seien "auf alle möglichen Einwirkungen von außen ausgelegt, beispielsweise auf Erdbeben und Überflutungen". Man sei "jeweils weit über das hinaus gegangen, was notwendig ist, um den Einflüssen stand zu halten".



LOL Als ob ... die ältesten AKW´s bei uns sind nur geringfügig jünger als Fukushima und ich bezweifle das unsere AKW´s sicherer sind .. Beispiel Brunsbüttel etc 



> Japans Atomkraftwerke haben technisch einen ähnlichen Stand wie jene in Deutschland.
> 
> "Neckarwestheim liegt in einem Erdbebengebiet"
> 
> ...



Nur mal dazu 

Quelle: Spiegel.de


----------



## Grushdak (13. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Edit: Wie sieht es eigentlich mit SF aus? Dort kam die Welle ja auch an )


Die Berichte im Fernsehen zeigten, wie sich im Hafen die Yachten losrissen und zusammengedrückt wurden.
Es soll aber bei Sachschaden geblieben sein.
Mehr habe ich gestern auch nicht mehr dazu gesehen.


----------



## schneemaus (13. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> Wurden überhaupt auch schon Menschen aus der einen Küstenstadt gefunden die total zerstört wurde?



Falls du Sendai meinst, die Großstadt, die sehr stark unter dem Tsunami zu leiden hatte (und wo die 200-300 Leichen von einem Schiff angespült wurden) - da gibt es definitiv viele Überlebende. Der ehem. Chef von meinem Vater, den er heute endlich erreiecht hat, wohnt dort - ihm, seiner Familie und den Freunden/Bekannten geht es, abgesehen natürlich von dem Schock und der Sorge um die AKWs, gut. Auch die Häuser wurden verschont. Wir alle (auch ich, da ich den Mann auch kenne, ebenso wie seine Frau) sind natürlich sehr erleichtert, dass man ihn nun nach zwei Tagen endlich erreichen konnte und dass es ihm gut geht.
Was das "Dorf", wo ca. 10000 Vermisste gemeldet wurden, angeht, habe ich allerdings auch keine neuen Informationen.

Was die Rettungstruppen angeht, weiß ich von den THW-Kräften, die dort sind, dass sie natürlich umdisponieren mussten, weil sie nicht mit ABC-Ausrüstung und teilweise auch ohne entsprechende Ausbildung abgereist sind, weil da die Informationen über die ausgetretene Radioaktivität noch nicht vorhanden waren. deswegen beschränkt sich das THW auf die Gebiete, in denen (momentan) keine Gefahr durch die Radioaktivität besteht.


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> LOL Als ob ... die ältesten AKW´s bei uns sind nur geringfügig jünger als Fukushima und ich bezweifle das unsere AKW´s sicherer sind .. Beispiel Brunsbüttel etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo,a ls ich die Nachricht gelesen habe,musste ich auch lachen, wenngleich es zum Weinen ist. Wie naiv kann man sein?! War doch dasselbe, was sie bei Tschernobyl gesagt haben. Damals hieß es "Ne, wir sind nicht der Ostblock, wir sind vieeeeel weiter entwickelt." Jetzt heißt es "ne, bei uns kann sowas nicht passieren und wenn doch, dann sind wir vieeeele besser ausgerüstet als die Japaner." Ach Gott.


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

> Beben für die Weltwirtschaft
> Erdbeben-Katastrophe: Japans Wirtschaft am Boden
> DPA
> 
> Zittern vor dem Montag danach: Die Katastrophe droht Japan in eine Rezession zu treiben, die Stimmung in den Finanzzentren der Welt ist gespannt. Die Bank von Japan will die Märkte mit Milliarden stabilisieren, ein ökonomischer Absturz in Fernost würde auch Deutschlands Aufschwung gefährden.



Spiegel.de


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2011)

> Das war nur mein ersteres Empfinden bei dem Post.
> Die Informationen, Emotionen, Sorgen, etc, gehen momentan eh drunter und drüber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Problem, ich bin sowieso nur bei der Zeit. Bin nur ab und zu bei der Bild wegen dem tollen Newsticker, aber die Startseite reicht einem eigentlich schon wieder. Da bekommt man das Gefühl, als ginge die Welt morgen unter.

Und Thoor:

Das ist einfach nicht wahr, was du erzählst. Ich hab immer geschrieben, dass man Alternativen - und zwar nur Wind, Sonne, Wasser und evtl. Fusion - fördern sollte. Fördern, verstehst du? Nicht sofort umschalten. Gleichzeitig sollte man in Deutschland für die AKWs solange den Sicherheitsstandart aufpeppen und am besten die alten Mühlen aus den 60ern abschalten, aber trotzdem zusehen, dass wir in 15-30 Jahren davon loskommen.


----------



## schneemaus (13. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Jo,a ls ich die Nachricht gelesen habe,musste ich auch lachen, wenngleich es zum Weinen ist. Wie naiv kann man sein?! War doch dasselbe, was sie bei Tschernobyl gesagt haben. Damals hieß es "Ne, wir sind nicht der Ostblock, wir sind vieeeeel weiter entwickelt." Jetzt heißt es "ne, bei uns kann sowas nicht passieren und wenn doch, dann sind wir vieeeele besser ausgerüstet als die Japaner." Ach Gott.



Ja, ich find es langsam wirklich lächerlich, nun zu behaupten, in Deutschland könne so etwas nie passieren. Die Japaner sind ja auch technologisch völlig unterentwickelt und haben keine Ahnung, wie sie ein AKW bauen - sind ja nur primitive Holzhütten


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja, ich find es langsam wirklich lächerlich, nun zu behaupten, in Deutschland könne so etwas nie passieren. Die Japaner sind ja auch technologisch völlig unterentwickelt und haben keine Ahnung, wie sie ein AKW bauen - sind ja nur primitive Holzhütten



Die Frage ist: was kann in Deutschland passieren, dass ein AKW platzt?
Es gibt soviele AKWs auf der Welt, und bisher kam es trotz der scheinbar unkontrollierbaren und total gefährlichen Reaktion zu bisher 3 kritischen Störfällen inklusive Japan.
Für mich klingt das doch recht sicher...


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nicht wahr, was du erzählst. Ich hab immer geschrieben, dass man Alternativen - und zwar nur Wind, Sonne, Wasser und evtl. Fusion - fördern sollte. Fördern, verstehst du? Nicht sofort umschalten. Gleichzeitig sollte man in Deutschland für die AKWs solange den Sicherheitsstandart aufpeppen und am besten die alten Mühlen aus den 60ern abschalten, aber trotzdem zusehen, dass wir in 15-30 Jahren davon loskommen.



Da sind wir uns total einig. Ich bin überhaupt kein Fan der Atomkraft, mir wird es mulmig wenn ich dran denke das 20 Minuten von mir entfernt ein AKW steht. Fakt ist jedoch das weder Wasser, Sonne noch Wind Energie die Kapazität von AKWs decken können. Ebenfalls macht man sich bei der Naturenergie vom Wetter und ähnlichem abhängig. Von mir aus könnte man soviele Wasserkraftwerke aufstellen das diese den Atomstrom ersetzen, da bin ich noch so glücklich... aber die Grünen und andere Parteien wollen weder Atomstrom, noch Windkraft noch Wasserkraft weil diese ja das Naturbild beeinträchtigen würden. Sorry, beides geht nun mal nicht, irgendwoher muss der Strom kommen, sonst sitzen wir bald wieder in der Höhle bei einem Lagerfeuer...

Aber weiter entwickeln sollte man alternative Energien definitiv, und zwar immens stärker als es bisher getan wurde.


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: was kann in Deutschland passieren, dass ein AKW platzt?
> Es gibt soviele AKWs auf der Welt, und bisher kam es trotz der scheinbar unkontrollierbaren und total gefährlichen Reaktion zu bisher 3 kritischen Störfällen inklusive Japan.
> Für mich klingt das doch recht sicher...



In Deutschland muss ja nicht mal was passieren, damit was passiert. Ich verweise hier auf Brunsbüttel und Biblis, wo es schon zu Beinahe-Schmelzen kam ohne äu´ßeres Einwirken. Und wenn doch: Flugzeugabstürze bzw Terroranschläge, nur mal so als Beispiel. Passieren kann immer was.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> ob dies eine abrechnung der natur ist oder nicht, dass können wir nicht sagen...



Doch können wir. Da "die Natur" kein bewusst denkendes Wesen ist, kann es auch keine Abrechnung sein, dies soetwas setzt Gefühle wie Rache und Hass voraus.


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> In Deutschland muss ja nicht mal was passieren, damit was passiert. Ich verweise hier auf Brunsbüttel und Biblis, wo es schon zu Beinahe-Schmelzen kam ohne äu´ßeres Einwirken. Und wenn doch: Flugzeugabstürze bzw Terroranschläge, nur mal so als Beispiel. Passieren kann immer was.



Wie wahrscheinlich ist es deiner MEinung nach, dass es Beinah-Schmelzen gegeben hat, wenn in Japan nach 48 Stunden ohne Kühl-System noch keine Schmelze bestätigt werden kann? Das ist BILD-Niveau.
In den deutschen Meilern müssten wie in Japan restlos alle Sicherheits-Systeme ausfallen. Was dafür nötig ist sieht man in Japan.
Tsunamis? Kriegen wir nicht. Beben der Stärke 8+? Lässt die Geographie nicht zu.
Weg von der schmutzigen Energie ist ok, aber jetzt Angst vor den Dingern haben ist Quatsch. Durch Autos sind weltweit und über die Zeit weitaus mehr Menschen gestorben als durch AKWs, und gut für die Umwelt sind sie auch nicht. Aber da sieht man ein, dass man sie noch benötigt. Bei den AKWs plötzlich nicht mehr?


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Wie wahrscheinlich ist es deiner MEinung nach, dass es Beinah-Schmelzen gegeben hat, wenn in Japan nach 48 Stunden ohne Kühl-System noch keine Schmelze bestätigt werden kann? Das ist BILD-Niveau.
> In den deutschen Meilern müssten wie in Japan restlos alle Sicherheits-Systeme ausfallen. Was dafür nötig ist sieht man in Japan.
> Tsunamis? Kriegen wir nicht. Beben der Stärke 8+? Lässt die Geographie nicht zu.
> Weg von der schmutzigen Energie ist ok, aber jetzt Angst vor den Dingern haben ist Quatsch. Durch Autos sind weltweit und über die Zeit weitaus mehr Menschen gestorben als durch AKWs, und gut für die Umwelt sind sie auch nicht. Aber da sieht man ein, dass man sie noch benötigt. Bei den AKWs plötzlich nicht mehr?



Ähm... die Beinahe Schmelzen sind bestätigt. Kannst ja mal googlen. oO Fakt ist, es ist passiert, und je älter das AKW ist, umso unsicherer ist es. Die in Deutschland SIND alt. Fakt. Nix Bild Niveau. 

Ich habe gerade erwähnt, was bei uns zu solchen Fällen führen könnte. Zumal die nicht einmal unbedingt nötig sind... Naja. Wer nicht lesen kann...


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Hallo artig sein ... es bringt keinem was wenn ihr euch gegenseitig denunziert. Also unterlasst es bitte jemanden als Idioten, Blindfisch oder das derjenige nicht lesen kann zu betiteln. Das schürt nur Probleme und Flamewars.

Also alle tief durch atmen ... Danke


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Naja. Wer nicht lesen kann...



Dann geh mal richtig lesen. Die Störfälle in Brunsbüttel waren Notabschaltungen, weit entfernt von Kernschmelzen. Genau diese Sicherheitssysteme versagen in Japan.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Doch können wir. Da "die Natur" kein bewusst denkendes Wesen ist, kann es auch keine Abrechnung sein, dies soetwas setzt Gefühle wie Rache und Hass voraus.



Außer, wenn die Natur für jemand den gleichen Stellenwert hat wie für andere Gott, sprich eine Art Religion ist. Gibt es alles.


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Dann geh mal richtig lesen. Die Störfälle in Brunsbüttel waren Notabschaltungen, weit entfernt von Kernschmelzen. Genau diese Sicherheitssysteme versagen in Japan.



Und diese Sicherheitssysteme können überall anders genauso versagen. Das nicht zu glauben, ist, entschuldige, naiv. 
Und was war in Biblis?


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Und diese Sicherheitssysteme können überall anders genauso versagen. Das nicht zu glauben, ist, entschuldige, naiv.
> Und was war in Biblis?



Nein ...
Nicht überall wird das Akw vorher von einer 20m hohem Wasserwelle überrollt, die die Stromversorgung komplett unterbricht.


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Störfälle in Brunsbüttel
1978,2001,2007 ... Klar kam es zu keiner Kernschmelze aber 





> Laut der Meinung der Deutschen Umwelthilfe ist die Notstromversorgung auf Betriebsstörungen schlechter vorbereitet als das schwedische Kernkraftwerk Forsmark, in dem es am 25. Juli 2006 zu einem Störfall in der Notstromversorgung kam. ... Laut Meinung der Anti-Atomkraft-Bewegung ist es weiterhin auffällig, dass die Betreibergesellschaft lange Zeit nicht bereit war, die Öffentlichkeit über bestehende Sicherheitsrisiken zu informieren, obwohl diese Offenlegung nach EU-Recht verbindlich ist.



Also ich meine das sagt ja schon wat aus oder?

Auch in BRD kann es zu solchen Katastrophen kommen, zwar net durch ein Tsunami oder durch ein Riesenbeben. Aber da die Dinger schon uralt sind .. glaub in den 60iger oder 70igern errichtet worden. Ich mein da kann die Technik schon mal versagen. Klar wird hier und da mal wat erneuert, aber halt net alles. Das ist aber nur meine Vermutung (das mit dem Erneuern )


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein ...
> Nicht überall wird das Akw vorher von einer 20m hohem Wasserwelle überrollt, die die Stromversorgung komplett unterbricht.



Es ist naiv zu glauben, dass nicht andere Möglichkeiten ebenfalls zu Störfällen führen können. Das Problem war, dass die Stromversorgung gekappt war. Ohne Strom gibts keine Kühlung. Und die Batterien reichen nicht lange. Das mal  zum Technischen versagen. 
Dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit eines Unfalls a la Flugzeugabsturz (unwahrscheinlich - aber unwahrscheinlich war auch eine 10 Meter hohe Wellle...) oder ein Anschlag.


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Und diese Sicherheitssysteme können überall anders genauso versagen. Das nicht zu glauben, ist, entschuldige, naiv.
> Und was war in Biblis?


Siehe Olliruh, und Biblis... ja was soll man sagen. Wie nah war es an einer Katastrophe? Ich glaube noch weit entfernt. Gerade jetzt wo ich sehe, wie lange so ein AKW wie das in Japan ohne Sicherheitssysteme gebändigt werden kann.
Und das die deutsche Umwelthilfe AKWs kritisiert... verrückt. Aber hey, Greenpeace machts auch, da MUSS was dran sein.


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

es ist aber auch übertrieben zu glauben das jedes Akw auf der Welt eine tickende Zeitbombe ist. Natürlich sollte man das Sicherheitskonzept überdenken, aber die Typen die das gebaut haben sind keine Idioten. Man wird sich Gedanken gemacht haben.


----------



## Manaori (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Siehe Olliruh, und Biblis... ja was soll man sagen. Wie nah war es an einer Katastrophe? Ich glaube noch weit entfernt. Gerade jetzt wo ich sehe, wie lange so ein AKW wie das in Japan ohne Sicherheitssysteme gebändigt werden kann.
> Und das die deutsche Umwelthilfe AKWs kritisiert... verrückt. Aber hey, Greenpeace machts auch, da MUSS was dran sein.



Ich habe meine Meinung weder von Greenpeace noch von sonst wo, die ist ganz allein selbst gebildet  
Ja, es kann gebändigt werden... aber mehr schlecht als recht. Man sieht ja, es kam vermutlich bereits zu mindestens einer partiellen Kernschmelze... oder auch nicht. Man weiß es nicht. 
Und es war nahe genug an einer Katastrophe, um Erwähnung zu finden..


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

Das ging auch eher Richtung Dracun 
Die AKWs sind weitestgehend sicher, macht jetzt einfach keine Panik. Sie sollen vom Netz, früher oder später. Was da in Japan passiert ist und bleibt eine äußerst unwahrscheinliche Zusammenkettung verschiedener Ereignisse mit den Folgen die wir gerade sehen. Daraus Schlüsse auf deutsche AKWs zu ziehen ist einfach überzogen. Als würde man jedem Hochhaus Einsturzgefahr attestieren, weil die Twin Tower ja auch eingestürzt sind. So in etwa kommt das rüber


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Die Lage in Japan scheint sich ja soweit beruhigt zu haben, das ihr euch wieder gegenseitig zerfleischen könnt...


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Und ich werde nicht darauf eingehen.  Ich könnte dir ja den Papst als Quelle nennen aber das wär dir ja auch egal. Fakt ist nun mal das 





> Auch in BRD kann es zu solchen Katastrophen kommen, zwar net durch ein Tsunami oder durch ein Riesenbeben. Aber da die Dinger schon uralt sind .. glaub in den 60iger oder 70igern errichtet worden. Ich mein da kann die Technik schon mal versagen. Klar wird hier und da mal wat erneuert, aber halt net alles. Das ist aber nur meine Vermutung (das mit dem Erneuern )


Ganz einfache Nummer .. es kann passieren muss aber nicht mehr habe ich nicht gesagt,


----------



## KillerBee666 (13. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja, Katastrophen von diesem Ausmaß sind in der Geschichte selten gewesen... aber sie kommen vor.
> 
> Es ist nur schockierend, dass es kein Ende nimmt.
> Und diese Katastrophe nimmt vorallem im Vergleich zu anderen eine ganz besondere Position ein, weil die Ereignisse in ihrer Zerstörung und Bedrohung kaum zu überbieten sind. Das schockiert viele Leute... es ist etwas, wo man nicht nach 1-2 Wochen alles vergessen hat. Das hier ist anders...



Ich mein Die Ölkatastrophe letztes jahr war auch nen richtiger Grund zum heulen aber grad muss ich echt nurnoch.. bah


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und ich werde nicht darauf eingehen.  Ich könnte dir ja den Papst als Quelle nennen aber das wär dir ja auch egal. Fakt ist nun mal das



Wie wäre es mit etwas unabhängigem als Quelle?  Ich komm ja auch nicht mit Sicherheitserklärungen seitens der AKW-Betreiber, da ich weiß, dass dort mit Sicherheit auch nicht alles so stimmen wird


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Die Lage in Japan scheint sich ja soweit beruhigt zu haben, das ihr euch wieder gegenseitig zerfleischen könnt...



Was sollten wir denn deiner Meinung nach tun, wenn es offenbar keine neuen Infos gibt?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: was kann in Deutschland passieren, dass ein AKW platzt?
> Es gibt soviele AKWs auf der Welt, und bisher kam es trotz der scheinbar unkontrollierbaren und total gefährlichen Reaktion zu bisher 3 kritischen Störfällen inklusive Japan.
> Für mich klingt das doch recht sicher...


Digitaler Angriff a la Stuxnet


----------



## Apuh (13. März 2011)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Die armen Japaner.[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Mein Beileid.[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"][/font]


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Digitaler Angriff a la Stuxnet


Mutmaßung. Also versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich weiß nicht genau, was Stuxnet gemacht hat, außer sich zu verbreiten, aber ein Virus, der ein AKW zum Platzen bringt? Ich glaube kaum, dass soetwas ohne Probleme möglich ist.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Mutmaßung. Also versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich weiß nicht genau, was Stuxnet gemacht hat, außer sich zu verbreiten, aber ein Virus, der ein AKW zum Platzen bringt? Ich glaube kaum, dass soetwas ohne Probleme möglich ist.


Stuxnet hatte 2010 sehr wahrscheinlich die Geschwindigkeit von Uranzentrifugen im iranischen Atomkraftwerk Bushehr manipuliert und diese beschädigt. Am 23. Februar 2011 informierte Teheran die IAEA, dass alle 163 Brennelemente aus dem Reaktor entfernt werden müssten. Die genauen Ziele, Autoren und Auftraggeber sind allerdings bisher unbekannt.


----------



## DarkPerson (13. März 2011)

Also bevor ihr euch jetzt mit Stuxnet die köpfe einschlagt sag ich als bekennender Freak und Decompiler dazu das es NICHT möglich ist mit einem Virus von Aussen einen Reaktor zum platzen zu bringen, alleine aus dem Grund das es geschlossene Systeme sind.

Und nun her mit den Verschwörungstheorien.




Mfg Dark


----------



## Lari (13. März 2011)

DarkPerson schrieb:


> Also bevor ihr euch jetzt mit Stuxnet die köpfe einschlagt sag ich als bekennender Freak und Decompiler dazu das es NICHT möglich ist mit einem Virus von Aussen einen Reaktor zum platzen zu bringen, alleine aus dem Grund das es geschlossene Systeme sind.
> 
> Und nun her mit den Verschwörungstheorien.
> 
> ...



Sowas hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf.


----------



## skyline930 (13. März 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Digitaler Angriff a la Stuxnet





DarkPerson schrieb:


> Also bevor ihr euch jetzt mit Stuxnet die köpfe einschlagt sag ich als bekennender Freak und Decompiler dazu das es NICHT möglich ist mit einem Virus von Aussen einen Reaktor zum platzen zu bringen, alleine aus dem Grund das es geschlossene Systeme sind.



This, skiddy.


----------



## tonygt (13. März 2011)

Das Problem ist doch nicht das alle Akws in die Luft fliegen könnten sondern das man in Japan grad wieder gesehen hat was das Restrisiko eines Akws auslösen kann. 
Natürlich wird es hier in Deutschland kein 1:1 Szenario wie in Japan geben aber das ein Akw in die Luft fliegt aus welchem Grund auch immer kann passieren und ist nichtmal unwahrscheinlich gibt glaube ich genügend Szenarios die so eine Situation schildern.
Dagegen kann man einfach sagen das Wasserkraft,Windkraft usw. nicht die selben schweren Folgen auslösen wie Akws.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. März 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Und nochmal zur Erinnerung: Keine Pro/Contra-Diskussionen zum Thema AKW. Darum geht es in diesem Thread nicht.


----------



## Grushdak (13. März 2011)

Es kann hier genauso etwas mit den AKWs geschehen wie in Japan.
Gerade nach dem gewissen 11. September gibt es einen neuen Angriffspunkt.

Und wenn ich von deutscher Seite höre, gar von Merkel: Bei uns ist man sicher.

1. Sie bekommt es auch nur gesagt, wird wohl kaum vorort gewesen sein.
2. Was die Techniker sagen, was nicht - ist so eine Sache (sieht man z.B. an den widersprüchlichen Angaben von Japan)
3. Oh, wir sind mehrfach abgesichert gegen Ausfälle. (war Japan ja auch - dennoch sind alle Sicherungen durch das Beben beseitigt worden)

Wir mögen zwar nicht diese Erdbeben, Tsunamis etc. haben, doch sind unsere AKWs trotz offizieller Behauptung
nicht so sicher ausgelegt (nicht für deratige Erdbeben und bei Ausfall nur mit Notstrom für max 2 Stunden - nicht wie in Japan für max 6-8 Stunden).
Auch sind unsere AKWs älter und moroder.

Zudem braucht man auch nur die Kühltürme zerstören - und schon hätten wir ebenso ein riesen Problem.

ps.

Eben startete die TV Sendung AnneWill (^^)
Ok, es geht gerade um Japan.

Und was sagt der Rüttgen ...

Es kam erst das Beben (noch nicht dagewesener Stärke)
Dann kam der Tsunami 
Anschließend die "Probleme" in 5 AKWs mit evtl. 2 laufenden Kernschmelzen
und ...
und nun auch noch n Vulkanausbruch?

Um ehrlich zu sein, es reicht.

Ich hatte seit Freitag nun wohl den "Noro-Virus" und mir ging es wegen starker Dehydrierung sauübel.
Doch wenn ich all das Elend sehe, was sich immer mehr offenbart, kann ich mich nicht beklagen.

Eigentlich kann man von hier aus nur noch ... Beten ...

*traurigall das*

Ich wünsche Euch dennoch eine Gute Nacht ... 

greetz


----------



## MoJoe779 (13. März 2011)

Schade das die Aufklärung so schlecht ist.


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

... da kann man echt glauben das Japan irgendjemanden verärgert hat :O


----------



## Kafka (13. März 2011)

Grob gesagt, die Aussage "Unsere Kraftwerke sind sicher" rangiert etwa bei der damaligen Aussage "Die Renten sind sicher". Alles nur heisse luft um sich zu publizieren. Aber irgendwie ist mir ein AKW lieber als die geplanten Fusionsreaktoren (sind etwa in 30 jahren nutzbar, nach momentanen Forschungsstand). (Fusionsreaktoren arbeiten mit Kernfusion ähnlich der Sonne und wenn da was schief geht ist ein Supergau im Vergleich nur ein Knallfrosch nehme ich an)


----------



## Grushdak (13. März 2011)

@ Kafka

Das befürchte ich auch.

Oft wird uns das Neuere als das Bessere präsentiert.
Bestes Beispiel sind die schrittweise Verbote der Glühbirnen -
dafür die "Pflichteinführung" von Sondermüll-Energie-Sparlampen.

Diese militanten AKW Gegner scheinen gar nicht zu schätzen, was wir derzeit haben.
Wir können nicht einfach sofort alle AKWs ersetzen.
Oder wollen sie die frühere Barunkohle weider, die sich auf Schulhöfen im Winter selbst entzündet hat,
wo es überall nach Kohle gestunken hat.
Oder wollen sie 10 Propeller als Frischluftzufuhr im Sommer vor ihrem Balkon stehen haben?^^

so nun aber gn8


----------



## N4ru (13. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> stimmt aber was? welches mittel ist in der lage das dermaßen zu sichern und ist dabei gleichzeitig unempfindlich gegenüber erdbeben?




Die packen das in einen riesen großen Wackelpudding(Waldmeister), was Erdbeben unempfindlich ist.
Ich denke da werden noch mehr Erdbeben kommen, nicht umsonst wurde gesagt, das die Welt 2012 untergeht.
Ist das vielleicht schon ein kleiner Vorgeschmack? Die Sonnenwinde sollen das elektromagnetische Feld der Erde stören.
Kommt es mitunter deswegen zu den Erdbeben?


----------



## Kafka (14. März 2011)

Das 2012 die Welt untergeht ist schlichtweg eine Fehlinterpretation der uralten "Kalender", die jedenfalls der Majakalender endet dort einfach nur und das ist nix besonderes.

Da ne kleine Doku dazu 2012 Doku


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2011)

> Die Sonnenwinde sollen das elektromagnetische Feld der Erde stören.



Bitte??

Sonnenwinde gibt es schon seit Äonen und nie hatten die irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Erde...


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Das 2012 die Welt untergeht ist schlichtweg eine Fehlinterpretation der uralten "Kalender", die jedenfalls der Majakalender endet dort einfach nur und das ist nix besonderes.
> 
> Da ne kleine Doku dazu 2012 Doku



Selbst wenn sies vorrausgesagt haben, wen juckt das? Seit wann gibt es Prophezeiungen die wahr werden.


----------



## Dranay (14. März 2011)

Ne Ex von mir lebt seit einiger Zeit in Japan. Sie meinte heute via Facebook: Erdbeben, Tsunami, Atomunfall... fehlt nur noch, dass Godzilla an dir Tür klopft -,.-
Irgendwie is da ja schon was dran.

Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass man in Japan die Atomreaktoren doch irgendwie wieder in Griff bekommt und möglichst kein großer Schaden entsteht. Zudem hoffe ich, dass die Menschen ENDLICH mal kapieren, dass Atomenergie viel zu gefährlich ist.


An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch allen Japanern und sonstigen Menschen welche sich in Japan aufhalten meine Solidrität und mein Mitgefühl aussprechen!


----------



## MoJoe779 (14. März 2011)

Grad noch was gelesen von einem Vulkanausbruch. Wenn das so weiter geht, ist Japan bald nicht mehr bewohnbar.


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Könntet ihr bitte mit dem 2012 Gerede aufhören? Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt irgendwie unangebracht. Große Naturkatastrophen hat es immer gegeben und es wird sie leider Gottes auch immer wieder geben. Das Dramatische hierbei, ist, dass die Atomkraftwerke hier auch noch so rumzicken.  

Das mit dem Vulkan war irgendwie absehbar, wenn ich es jetzt so bedenke :/ Bei so vielen Plattenverschiebungewn ie sie da der Fall waren... 

Aber bitte behaltet dieses Gerede vom Weltuntergang für euch. Das gehört in den Bereich der Verschwörungstheorien, ebenso wie das Stusnexzeug.


----------



## Ol@f (14. März 2011)

Lage verschärft sich weiter.


> 09.33 Uhr: Die Einleitung von Meerwasser hat eine Überhitzung des Reaktors 2 im Kernkraftwerk Fukushima Eins verhindert. Die Temperatur im Reaktor sei auf unter 100 Grad Celsius abgesunken, teilte die Betreiberfirma Tepco mit. Das Kühlwasser drohte das Niveau der Brennstäbe zu erreichen. Damit bestand die Gefahr einer gefährlichen Kernschmelze.
> 
> 09.14 Uhr: Das Kühlwasser im Reaktor 2 des Kernkraftwerks Fukushima sinkt weiter und wird nach offiziellen Angaben bald unter die Höhe der Brennstäbe absinken. Das Kühlsystem im Reaktor ist ausgefallen und die Gefahr einer Überhitzung steigt.
> 
> ...


----------



## N4ru (14. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bitte??
> 
> Sonnenwinde gibt es schon seit Äonen und nie hatten die irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Erde...




Dann bist du schlichtweg nicht informiert. Kannst du auch in diversen Dokus sehen. Ich meine alle 7 Jahre erhöht sich die Aktivität der Sonne und diese hat schon mal das elektromagnetische Feld der Erde gestört. Das zu googeln überlasse ich dir selber.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2011)

N4ru schrieb:


> Dann bist du schlichtweg nicht informiert. Kannst du auch in diversen Dokus sehen. Ich meine alle 7 Jahre erhöht sich die Aktivität der Sonne und diese hat schon mal das elektromagnetische Feld der Erde gestört. Das zu googeln überlasse ich dir selber.



Sonnenwinde sorgen nur für Polarlichter und stören höchsten zeitweise Satelliten. Sonnenwinde als Begründung für den Weltuntergang anzuführen, ist ein wenig arg übertrieben. Ich meinte mit meiner Aussage, dass die Sonnenwinde uns nicht stören.


----------



## N4ru (14. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sonnenwinde sorgen nur für Polarlichter und stören höchsten zeitweise Satelliten. Sonnenwinde als Begründung für den Weltuntergang anzuführen, ist ein wenig arg übertrieben. Ich meinte mit meiner Aussage, dass die Sonnenwinde uns nicht stören.



"Da der Sonnenwind ein Plasma darstellt, verformt er sowohl das Magnetfeld der Sonne wie auch das der Erde. Das irdische Magnetfeld hält den Teilchenschauer zum größten Teil von der Erde ab. Nur bei einem starken Sonnenwind können die Teilchen in die hohen Schichten der Erdatmosphäre eindringen und dort Polarlichter hervorrufen, ebenso wie auf anderen Planeten mit einem Magnetfeld. Starke Sonnenwinde haben auch Einfluss auf die Ausbreitung von elektromagnetischen Wellen und können unter anderem den Kurzwellenfunk und die Kommunikation mit Satelliten stören. Sonnenwinde und ihre Auswirkungen auf die Technik sind seit z. B. 1847, 1859, 1921 und 1940 bekannt, weil es zu Störungen in der Telegraphie, an Signalanlagen der Bahn, bei der Radiokommunikation und vereinzelt sogar zum explosionsartigen Durchschmoren von Transformatoren gekommen ist (zu einem Transformatorenausfall ist es z. B. am 13. März 1989 in Quebec gekommen). Es wird für möglich gehalten, dass besonders starke Sonnenwinde zu einem globalen Totalausfall von Stromversorgung und Computerfunktionen führen könnten."
_
Quelle Wikipedia_

Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen.^^


----------



## Alion (14. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sonnenwinde sorgen nur für Polarlichter und stören höchsten zeitweise Satelliten. Sonnenwinde als Begründung für den Weltuntergang anzuführen, ist ein wenig arg übertrieben. Ich meinte mit meiner Aussage, dass die Sonnenwinde uns nicht stören.


Nicht nur, wenn die Sonnenaktivität steigt merken wir das vor allem, wenn plötzlich unsere Kommunikationssateliten probleme machen.
Ausserdem könnte eine starke Sonneneruption genau in richtung Erde und schon gefährlich werden.

Zu Japan: Als das Erdbeben in Haiti war, ging es mir böse gesagt am hintern vorbei. Es betraf mich nicht, ich war noch nie in Haiti und mein Leben ging weiter wie gewont. Jetzt ist das ganz anders. Ich fühle richtig mit den Menschen in Japan mit. Mein Leben geht zwar normal weiter dennoch kenne ich ein paar Leute die in Japan leben und arbeiten. Durch Facebook, twitter und E-mail ist man in ständigem kontakt und schon rein durch ihre Berichte kann man sich viel besser in die Situation hineinfühlen in der sich die Menschen gerade befinden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2011)

In Fukushima 1 gab es ja heut morgen die zweite Explosion. Angeblich wurde keine Radioaktivität freigesetzt. Langsam wirds immer enger.
Gesetzt den Fall, dass es in einem oder mehreren Rektoren in Fukushima zur Kernschmelze gekommen ist, wovon man ja selbst in der japanischen Regierung ausgeht, ist nach Einschätzungen diverser Atomforscher nicht mehr viel zu machen.

 Die Kühlung mit Meerwasser ist eher eine verzweifelte Tat.
Pro Meiler befinden sich ca. 60 t Brennmaterial. Das Zeug frisst sich durch den Boden bis es mit dem Grundwasser in Berührung kommt. Bei der dann stattfindenden Reaktion wird unweigerlich der Reaktormantel weggesprengt werden. Dauert ca. 3 Tage bis dahin.

 Heute bei ntv meinte ein Strahlungsforscher, dass die westlichen Meiler wesentlich stärker angereichert sind als es in Tschernobyl der Fall war. Das würde dann bedeuten Tschernobyl hoch x.

 Nach Tschernobyl ist ein Gebiet verseucht, das in etwa die Hälfte der BRD einnimmt.
Da Japan nicht viel größer ist und bei den wechselnden Winden am Pazifik, wäre das Land wahrscheinlich unbewohnbar.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2011)

> [font=arial, sans-serif]*9.36 Uhr: Jetzt also doch! Die Einleitung von Meerwasser hat eine Überhitzung des Reaktors 2 im Kernkraftwerk Fukushima 1 verhindert, teilte die Betreiberfirma Tepco am Montagnachmittag (Ortszeit) mit. *[/font][font=arial, sans-serif]Die Temperatur im Reaktor sei auf unter 100 Grad Celsius abgesunken, berichtete die Nachrichtenagentur Jiji Press.[/font]



Ich glaube der Meldung nicht wirklich ...


----------



## Kerbe (14. März 2011)

Dann soll das Akw endlich mal Explodieren damit Ruhe ist Die Natur Rächt sich man sieht es


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Meldung nicht wirklich ...


Willkommen im Club...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (14. März 2011)

* Fünfjahresplan: China setzt voll auf Atomkraft *

 Die in Japan sich anbahnende nukleare Katastrophe hat weltweit neue Diskussionen über die Sicherheit von Atomkraftwerken ausgelöst. Doch die Volksrepublik hat da eher wenig Bedenken. Ungeachtet der Atomkatastrophe in Japan hat Chinas Volkskongress am Montag mit dem neuen Fünfjahresplan einen massiven Ausbau der Kernenergie beschlossen. Bis 2015 soll mit dem Bau von weiteren 40 Gigawatt an Kapazitäten begonnen werden.

...

http://www.ftd.de/po...t/60025441.html


----------



## LeWhopper (14. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Meldung nicht wirklich ...





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club...



Man soll sowieso nicht immer alles Glauben was in den Nachrichten erzählt wird. Da wird sehr viel verschwiegen. Um bloß keine Unruhen oder Skandale auszulösen.


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

Lichtseher schrieb:


> Man soll sowieso nicht immer alles Glauben was in den Nachrichten erzählt wird. Da wird sehr viel verschwiegen. Um bloß keine Unruhen oder Skandale auszulösen.


Also eigentlich neigen Nachrichtenagenturen und Medien generell eher zum Übertreiben als denn Rücksicht wegen etwaigen Unruhen und Skandalen zu nehmen...

Die Quintessenz ist aber die gleiche... nicht immer alles glauben. *g


----------



## Kyrador (14. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club...



Jepp, den deutschen Medien würde ich auch nix glauben. Die schreiben nur sch**** und laut denen standen wir ca. schon zig-mal vor einer Katastrophe wie in Tschernobyl.
Dann doch lieber auf englische, amerikanische oder japanische Medien vertrauen, die sehen das alle viel realistischer und rationaler.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2011)

Lichtseher schrieb:


> Man soll sowieso nicht immer alles Glauben was in den Nachrichten erzählt wird. Da wird sehr viel verschwiegen. Um bloß keine Unruhen oder Skandale auszulösen.



Ich rede von den japanischen Medien. So oft, wie sich die Sprecher der Regierung usw. korrigiert haben... da kann man sich einfach nicht mehr sicher sein.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Jepp, den deutschen Medien würde ich auch nix glauben. Die schreiben nur sch**** und laut denen standen wir ca. schon zig-mal vor einer Katastrophe wie in Tschernobyl.
> Dann doch lieber auf englische, amerikanische oder japanische Medien vertrauen, die sehen das alle viel realistischer und rationaler.



Das ist aber auch ein sehr einseitiges Bild... würde ich nicht so pauschal sagen. Es gibt bei internationaler Presse genauso Panikmache wie bei nationaler deutscher Presse.

Die Informationspolitik der japanischen zu den AKW Unfällen ist allerdings überdenkungswürdig.

Übrigens sind vor kurzem alle US-Schiffe abgezogen worden weil die auf dem Ozean schon Strahlungswerte gemessen haben die der Dosis eines Monats entsprechen > http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,750629,00.html


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Übrigens sind vor kurzem alle US-Schiffe abgezogen worden weil die auf dem Ozean schon Strahlungswerte gemessen haben die der Dosis eines Monats entsprechen > http://www.spiegel.d...,750629,00.html


Als ich das heute Morgen lass, dachte ich kurzzeitig... dass die Messung auf einem Flugzeugträger, der nuklear betrieben wird, stattfand. Keine Ahnung wie da die Strahlung im Normalfall aussieht - aber höher wie auf einem Acker irgendwo im Emsland wirds wohl sein, oder?


----------



## Kafka (14. März 2011)

Die Brennstäbe in einem Reaktor liegen komplett trocken! quelle n24

Damit dürfte die Schmelze nimma aufzuhalten sein, denn das Kühlen klappt nicht.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Als ich das heute Morgen lass, dachte ich kurzzeitig... dass die Messung auf einem Flugzeugträger, der nuklear betrieben wird, stattfand. Keine Ahnung wie da die Strahlung im Normalfall aussieht - aber höher wie auf einem Acker irgendwo im Emsland wirds wohl sein, oder?



Jo allerdings wohl standardmäßig nicht so hoch wie die Dosis für einen Monat. ^^
Sonst wäre ja jeder der auf einem Flugzeugträger arbeitet hochgefährdet.

@Kafka
Stimmt, laut Spiegel ragen die Brennstäbe von Reaktor 2 in Fukushima 1 aus dem Wasser, werden also nicht mehr vernünftig gekühlt.
Sieht schlecht aus...


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

*seufz*

Man hofft und hofft, dann hört man gute Nachrichten bzw. weitere schlechte bleiben mehr oder weniger aus und dann so eine Meldung. Wie will man das nur stoppen? Darf man sich garnicht vorstellen was passiert, wenn dort das Grundwasser dekonterminiert wird.

EDIT:



> Jo allerdings wohl standardmäßig nicht so hoch wie die Dosis für einen Monat. ^^


Hast natürlich Recht... aber so weit weg klingt schon irgendwie heftig, weil man ja sonst hört, die Strahlenbelastung hielte sich noch in Grenzen. Dann dachte ich an die Wolke von dem anderen Meiler... aber die war ja auch schon vor 2 Tagen in dieser Region.

Verlässliche Messwerte aus der Krisenregion wären zur Abwechslung mal informativ... da sollte es eine Art Zwang durch eine unabhängige Behörde geben, wie beispielsweise die IADA, die regelmässig misst und veröffentlichen muss - der Turnus der Messungen sollte da je nach Gefahrenstufe angepasst werden.

"Panikmache" wäre vielleicht das einzige, was dagegen spricht - wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das nicht besser wäre als garkeine Informationen dort zu haben.


----------



## Khayron (14. März 2011)

Seid gegrüsst... 

Zuerst einmal ein Lob an euch alle, die ihr hier aktiv die Lage dokumentiert und diskutiert. Es ist ein Nachweis für die Tief- und Hintergründigkeit der weltoffenen Online-Spieler. 

Nun zur Tatsache [schock] :


Die Folgen des Japan-Infernos sind unabsehbar... und zwar nicht nur für die Japaner selbst, sondern für uns alle. Man sollte/muss in diesen Stunden den dortigen Hilfskräften und AKW-Technikern Respekt für ihre Versuche zollen - Schlimmstes zu verhindern - dennoch sind nicht nur die Kraftwerke allein problematisch. Was ist eigentlich mit den Aufbereitungs- und Endlagern? Wie stehts um die Lebensmittelversorgung oder Medizin ? Bei all' den dramatischen Bildern diverser Agenturen bleibt dem Interessierten bisweilen das Wort im Halse stecken. Eine Verkettung solcher Katastrophen lähmt beinahe jeden mitdenkenden Verstand. Und da ist ein weiteres Problem... die Menschen neigen im Unglück zu - für Außenstehende - "seltsam" zu nennende Handlungsweisen. Bisher - wenn man den Meldungen und Bildern Glauben schenkt, verhalten sich die die japanischen Bürger geradezu vorbildlich. Da darf man die Frage stellen - wie wäre dies in Europa? Ich spreche ganz bewusst nicht nur von Deutschland, denn vollkommen egal wo es "Knallen" würde... wir hätten/haben dann alle was davon. Das wäre ein Aspekt, für uns, über den es sich nachzudenken lohnt. 

Naturkatastrophen sind "normal" ... wenn wir den Zeitenlauf der Weltgeschichte betrachten. 
Deren Auswirkungen in Kombination mit durch den Menschen erschaffene/beeinflusste Faktoren sind undenkbar... wie wir gerade sehen und die Japaner spüren können. 
Faktisch sind alle Experten mit dem dort herrschenden Szenario überfordert. 

"SO DUMM WIE'S KOMMT KANN MAN NICH DENKEN" - ein passendes Zitat.

Jeder von uns hat sicherlich schon einmal erlebt, wie sich ein Gedankenkonstrukt - eine Idee, eine Hoffnung - in Luft aufgelöst hat. In Japan trifft das auf eine Nation zu... 
das ist ein nationaler Schockzustand. Vor diesem Hintergrund sind Mitgefühl, Hilfsangebote, Betroffenheit oder pure Sprachlosigkeit durchaus angebracht. 

Es stehen also die kurz- und langfristigen atomaren Folgen (Verseuchung - Verstrahlung) / das menschliche Leid, der Verlust der Lebensgrundlagen (Nahrungsmittel- sowie medizinische Versorgung, Obdach, Familie, Arbeit) / lokale (und globale?) Zerstörungen, bzw. dahingehende Veränderungen der Nutzbarkeit (bezogen auf Infrastruktur, Landmasse, Flüsse/Seen/Meer) durch den Menschen sowie ungeahnte weltwirtschaftliche Auswirkungen zur Debatte. Eine weitere Reifeprüfung der Globalisierung. 

Probleme die man nicht "mal eben zwischen Frühstück und Mittag" klären wird. 

MfG Khayron

Update: zum nachdenken ---> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernkraftwerk_Grafenrheinfeld bzw. http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1277858/drehscheibe-am-8.-Maerz-2011 [betreffender Beitrag bei ca. 35Minute]


----------



## Kafka (14. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo allerdings wohl standardmäßig nicht so hoch wie die Dosis für einen Monat. ^^
> Sonst wäre ja jeder der auf einem Flugzeugträger arbeitet hochgefährdet.
> 
> @Kafka
> ...



Ich gehe mal von 1-2 Stunden aus, bis die Brennstäbe komplett zusammen geschmolzen sind und sich in den Boden fressen (Explodieren wirds wohl nicht, es kommt ja kein weiterer Druck rein, da ja kein Kühlmittel mehr da ist). Ich kenne zwar den Schmelzpunkt der Brennstäbe nicht, aber 1-2 Stunden bei 2000 grad + scheinen mir da recht realistisch.


----------



## Shaila (14. März 2011)

Hatte der Vulkanausbruch eigentlich irgendwelche Folgen gehabt? Oder ist das in der Welle an Meldungen untergegangen?


----------



## Kafka (14. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hatte der Vulkanausbruch eigentlich irgendwelche Folgen gehabt? Oder ist das in der Welle an Meldungen untergegangen?



Bisher is vergleichsweise zu der Gesamtlage nix passiert. Der spuckt bisher nur bissal Asche und Gestein in die Luft.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2011)

"[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif][13.00 Uhr] Die Angst vor der nuklearen Verseuchung steigt auch in Deutschland: Nach den Reaktorunfällen in Japan ist in deutschen Fachmärkten die Nachfrage nach Strahlungs-Messgeräten groß. "Es gibt eine immense Absatzsteigerung. Wir haben in den vergangenen Tagen Hunderte Geräte verkauft", sagte ein Sprecher des bundesweiten Elektronikfachmarktes Conrad am Montag. "Nach Geigerzählern fragt sonst kaum ein Kunde. Das ist fast unglaublich", ergänzte der Sprecher. Ein Messgerät koste immerhin zwischen 300 und 500 Euro." [/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]Vielleicht gibt es bald Sonderangebote kaufen sie Jetzt einen Geigerzähler und erhalten sie eine Gasmaske Gratis dazu! [/font]


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sonnenwinde sorgen nur für Polarlichter und stören höchsten zeitweise Satelliten.


Ach wenn das mal immer so harmlos wäre, würde man sich über die derzeit anstehenden Stürme (bis 2013) keine Sorgen machen.
Daß sie weitaus gravierende Folgen (wie Stromausfall etc.) haben können, aufgrund der magnetischen Störungen, zeigt uns die Vergangenheit.

-> *paar Infos zum Magnetsturm* (Sonnensturm)

Auch interessant:


> Zusammengenommen haben die rund 440 Kernreaktoren der derzeit 210 Kernkraftwerke, die es weltweit in 30 Ländern gibt,
> die Kapazität zur Bereitstellung von etwa 370 Gigawatt elektrischer Leistung,
> woraus ein Anteil von 15 % der gesamten elektrischen Energie weltweit gewonnen wird (Stand: 2009).


-> *Quelle* (Infos rund um Kernreaktoren)

*ps. *
Wie weit liegt eigentlich Tschernobyl von Deutschland entfernt?
Rüttgen sagte gestern, daß selbt heute noch Wildtiere in Bayern teilweise Spuren von Verstrahlung aufweisen. oo
*pps.*
Und Kraftwerk muss nun wohl seinen Musiktitel <Radiaktivty> updaten (bisher Tschernobyl, Harrisburg, Sellafield, Hiroshima)
*pps.*
Und in dem Titel heißt es wohl:
Ca 8 Tonnen Plutonium werden jedes Jahr in Sellafield 2 verbraucht
1,95 kg Plutonium verursachten den Nuklearen "OMG" (??) - also Atomunfall.

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2011)

> [font="arial, sans-serif"]*13.05 Uhr: Der japanische Kraftwerksbetreiber Tepco schließt eine Kernschmelze in einem dritten Reaktor des Atomkraftwerks Fukushima 1 nicht aus.*[/font][font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]Das berichtete die Nachrichtenagentur Jiji. Der Kühlwasserstand um die Brennstäbe in Reaktor 2 sei dramatisch gesunken.[/font]



Es geht hin und her...



> [font="arial, sans-serif"]*13.09 Uhr: Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel (CDU) will am Montagnachmittag bekanntgeben, dass die Verlängerung der Laufzeiten für die Atomkraftwerke ausgesetzt wird.*[/font][font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]Merkel habe diese Entscheidung im kleinen Kreis vorbereitet und mit dem CDU-Präsidium abgestimmt, berichtet &#8222;Focus Online" unter Berufung auf Regierungskreise.[/font]



Edit:



> [font=arial, sans-serif]*13.37 Uhr: Eine teilweise Kernschmelze hat möglicherweise im Reaktor 2 des japanischen Kernkraftwerkes Fukushima 1 stattgefunden. Dies teilte die Betreiberfirma Tepco laut der Nachrichtenagentur Kyodo am Montagabend (Ortszeit) mit. Ein erster Versuch, den Reaktor mit Meerwasser zu kühlen, war vor einigen Stunden fehlgeschlagen.*[/font]



Mir kommt das alles irgendwie bekannt vor... -_-


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

Also in beiden Reaktoren, Nr. 2 und 3, vom Atomkraftwerk Fukushima 1 sind Kernschmelzungen nun auch durch die Betreiberfirma mehr oder weniger bestätigt bzw. wurden sie nicht mehr ausgeschlossen? Versteh ich das richtig?

Mal davon ausgehend, dass in beiden Reaktoren eine Kernschmelzung stattfindet - was kann man da noch machen? Nichts? Strahlung wird auftreten, das scheint ja schon sicher... ich frag mich nur - wann hört das auf? Ist das "durchfressen" bis ins Grundwasser unumgänglich? Verlieren die Brennstäbe ihre Energie irgendwann von alleine, wenn ja, wann?


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. März 2011)

Es wurden Beiträge gelöscht. Ich finde es nett von euch, dass euer Zorn gegen die Trolle gebündelt und abgefeuet wird, aber es verdoppelt die moderative Arbeit. Reporten, Ignorieren, weiter im Text.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Soll das lustig sein oder was? Schämen solltest du dich... aber richtig. -.-
> 
> *****
> 
> ...



Solche Leute einfach nicht beachten, die Mods werden schon das Nötige tun. 

Also 100%ig sicher bin ich auch nicht, die Atombehörde in Japan hat immer mal wieder Meldungen rausgehauen, Stunden später dann aber wieder dementiert bzw korrigiert. Die Lage bleibt weiter unklar, Deutschland hat ja auch entsprechende Experten nach Japan geschickt, so wie ich es mitbekommen habe. Von denen erhoffe ich mir ein wenig mehr. Das Kühlwasser soll knapp sein und es ist (meine Meinung) nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich die Brennstäbe durch die Hülle "fressen".


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2011)

Es scheint verschiedene Arten bzw. Stufen der Kernschmelze zu geben.

-> *Infos zur Kernschmelze**
*


----------



## Konov (14. März 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Es wurden Beiträge gelöscht. Ich finde es nett von euch, dass euer Zorn gegen die Trolle gebündelt und abgefeuet wird, aber es verdoppelt die moderative Arbeit. Reporten, Ignorieren, weiter im Text.



danke für die schnelle Reaktion!



Potpotom schrieb:


> Also in beiden Reaktoren, Nr. 2 und 3, vom Atomkraftwerk Fukushima 1 sind Kernschmelzungen nun auch durch die Betreiberfirma mehr oder weniger bestätigt bzw. wurden sie nicht mehr ausgeschlossen? Versteh ich das richtig?




So hab ichs auch verstanden...



Potpotom schrieb:


> Mal davon ausgehend, dass in beiden Reaktoren eine Kernschmelzung stattfindet - was kann man da noch machen? Nichts? Strahlung wird auftreten, das scheint ja schon sicher... ich frag mich nur - wann hört das auf? Ist das "durchfressen" bis ins Grundwasser unumgänglich? Verlieren die Brennstäbe ihre Energie irgendwann von alleine, wenn ja, wann?



Gute frage... ob das nun ins Grundwasser geht hängt sicher von vielen Faktoren ab. 
Scheiße ist es allemal und die Radioaktivität wird scheinbar so oder so freigesetzt. Die Frage die sich stellt, ist wohl nur die nach dem Ausmaß und das werden wohl erst in einigen Tagen Experten sagen können, nachdem Messungen stattgefunden haben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also in beiden Reaktoren, Nr. 2 und 3, vom Atomkraftwerk Fukushima 1 sind Kernschmelzungen nun auch durch die Betreiberfirma mehr oder weniger bestätigt bzw. wurden sie nicht mehr ausgeschlossen? Versteh ich das richtig?
> 
> Mal davon ausgehend, dass in beiden Reaktoren eine Kernschmelzung stattfindet - was kann man da noch machen? Nichts? Strahlung wird auftreten, das scheint ja schon sicher... ich frag mich nur - wann hört das auf? Ist das "durchfressen" bis ins Grundwasser unumgänglich? Verlieren die Brennstäbe ihre Energie irgendwann von alleine, wenn ja, wann?



Naja, die Energie wird ins Grundwasser abgegeben, viel machen kann man da wohl nicht. Es kommt natürlich drauf an, ob diese Kernschmelze nun teilweise geschah oder komplett. Auch eine Explosion á la Tschernobyl wäre theoretisch denkbar... aber man erfährt ja leider nichts konkretes. Man kann auch gar nicht so viel machen, denke ich. In den Reaktor kann ja keiner reinklettern, man kann nur von außen versuchen, die Lage einzudämmen. Entweder es klappt oder es klappt halt nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2011)

*"Japanische Behörden räumen ein: In allen drei Reaktoren von Fukushima-1 droht eine Kernschmelze." *

Quelle 20min.ch über Twitter


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

> *13.59 Uhr: *Nach dem Kraftwerksbetreiber legen nun die Behörden offiziell nach: Laut Regierungssprecher Yukio Edano droht in Fukushima 1 in drei Reaktoren eine Kernschmelze.


Quelle: Focus online

Wie sich die Techniker vor Ort fühlen müssen... die geben dort ihr letztes und versuchen alles um die Lage unter Kontrolle zu bringen und es scheint dennoch so nutzlos zu sein.

Einen "guten" Ausgang scheint es fast nicht mehr geben zu können.


----------



## skyline930 (14. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Einen "guten" Ausgang scheint es fast nicht mehr geben zu können.



Wird es auch nicht geben, es zählt die lokalen und globalen Folgen zu minimieren.


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2011)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, welche Leute für die Rettungsaktionen der AKWs direkt vorort eingesetzt werden?
Darüber mache ich mir schon seit Beginn Gedanken.
Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand, wie sie es bei Tschernobyl gemacht haben.
Ich mag gar nicht mehr daran denken,


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Hm. Betreffend der Kernschmelze hatte ich heute ein interessantes Gespräch mit meinem Physikprofessor, der die Gefahren und möglichen Folgen meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und bildlich erklärt hat.

Seiner Meinung nach sei die Kernschmelze nicht das eigentliche Problem. Dadurch, dass die Absorberstäbe beim Herunterfahren der Reaktoren automatisch in den Kern geschoben wurden, dürfte auch die Kernspaltung zumindest etwas langsamer vor sich gehen - soll heißen, sie haben immer noch ein wenig Zeit. Und Zeit ist in dieser Situation das allerwichtigste. 
Laut ihm schmilzt der Kern automatisch, sobald er nicht mehr von Wasser umgeben ist - also ja, zumindest eine partielle Kernschmelze dürfte es in wenigstens Reaktor 2 schon gegeben haben.

Nun aber zum interessanten Teil: Die Kernschmelze an sich ist nicht einmal "so schlimm", wenn man so will. Die wichtigste - und eigentlich auch die einzige - Frage ist, ob die Sicherheitsbehälter standhalten. Solange diese standhalten, kann nicht viel mehr passieren, als mopmentan passiert. Radioaktivität wird austreten, schon allein, weil sie den Druck ablassen müssen, wodurch der radioaktive Wasserdampf, der bei der Kühlung entsteht, abgelassen wird. (So dürfte übrigens auch die Explosionen entstanden sein: Der Wasserstoff wurde bei der Berührung mit dem Sauerstoff zu Knallgas und hat den Gebäudemantel abgesprengt.) 

Laut dem Professor - das wurde auch hier schon einige Male angesprochen - geht es jetzt nur noch darum, die Kühlung so lange wie möglich aufrecht zu erhalten. Dass in einem der Blöcke die Temperatur gefallen ist, ist nicht einmal so unwahrscheinlich, falls die Kühlung funktioniert hat. Denn gerade am Anfang sinken die Temperaturen bei funktionierendem Kühlsystem rapide. Der Professor meinte, falls sie die Kühlung noch ein bis zwei Wochen aufrecht erhalten (was eh schon eine schrecklich lange Zeit ist, wenn man sich die Geschehnisse jetzt ansieht) können, dann ist das schlimmste überstanden. Bis dahin muss halt die Kühlung irgendwie klappen, was ja anscheinend schon schwer genug ist - und vor allem muss der Sicherheitsbehälter standhalten. 

Nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag zu der (eh von mir) gestellten Frage, was die Borsäure im Wasser denn bewirkt - und zu der Frage von anderen, warum man nicht einfach normales Meerwasser nehmen könne:
Der Professor erklärte mir, dass gewisse Stoffe die Kernspaltung beschleunigen. Wasserstoff gehört dazu. Normales Wasser würde also als Kühlung eher kontraproduktiv wirken. Darum wird Borsäure beigemengt, die eine ähnliche Wirkung wie die Absorberstäbe hat, nämlich die Neutronen absorbiert und somit die Kernspaltung verlangsamt. 


Noch etwas "am Rande", das mich persönlich sehr betroffen hat.... Ich habe ihn gefragt, wie hoch die Radioaktivität denn vermutlich bei den Technikern ist, die vor Ort versuchen, die Lage unter KOntrolle zu bekommen. Er meinte, sie arbeiten mit ziemlicher Sicherheit an einem Kamikazeauftrag. Die Strahlung im Gebäude selbst dürfte schon verhältnismäßig hoch sein, und seine persönliche Vermutung sei, dass alle dort beteiligten vermutlich in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr leben werden. Das muss unglaublich sein da drinnen... Die wissen "entweder es sterben nur wir oder aber ganz Japan"... Da wird einem echt schlecht...



Noch ne anmerkung: Das alles habe ich aus dem Gedächtnis von dem  Gespräch heute Vormittag aufgeschrieben. Kann sein, dass nicht alles hundertprozentig richtig ist, aber im großen und ganzen sollte es eigentlich stimmen. Wenn wer noch Korrekturen hat, sind die gerne gesehen.

Edit: @Grushdak: Naja, ich vermute, dass sie einfach die Techniker des AKWs zusammen mit noch ein paar anderen schlauen Köpfen, die bereit sind, dort zu arbeiten, einsetzen... :/


----------



## Lari (14. März 2011)

Wann wohl die dritte Außenhülle explodiert?
Kurioserweise scheint der gefährlicheste Reaktor der zu sein, bei dem die Außenwand noch steht.

Edit: Manaoris Beitrag unbedingt lesen. Der strotzt nur so vor geballtem Wissen. Genau das ist bezüglich der Reaktoren interessant.


----------



## Olliruh (14. März 2011)

war es nicht so ,dass bei Tschernobyl die Leute das einfach so in das verseuchte Gebiet gegangen sind um dort zu Arbeiten ?
Also so ganz ohne Schutz etc pp. ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> war es nicht so ,dass bei Tschernobyl die Leute das einfach so in das verseuchte Gebiet gegangen sind um dort zu Arbeiten ?
> Also so ganz ohne Schutz etc pp. ?



Teilweise wurde denen nicht mal gesagt, dass das Gebiet radioaktiv Verseucht ist, selbst die Bürger haben sich gewundert, warum auf einmal die Soldaten in ihren Städten mit Gasmasken rumlaufen... viele kehrten auch zurück und lebten dort.

Auf N24 läuft im Ticker, dass bei einem Block alles in Ordnung ist, die Kühlung ist bis Dienstag sicher gestellt. Was soll man da noch glauben ? -.-


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Edit: @Grushdak: Naja, ich vermute, dass sie einfach die Techniker des AKWs zusammen mit noch ein paar anderen schlauen Köpfen, die bereit sind, dort zu arbeiten, einsetzen... :/


Ich meine z.B. die Leute vorort, die z.B die Arbeiten ausführen.
Bei Tschernobyl ging es wohl teils schon vor der Explosion unmenschlich zu.
Da wurden Menschen die eh kaum noch Lebenserwartungen hatten (warum auch immer) bewußt eingesetzt +++
Zumindest wurde damals ausgiebig davon berichtet (wenn es denn stimmte).

Denn wer dort vorort arbeitet, Kühlschläuche legt etc. - hat nur noch eine geringe Lebenserwartung.
Ich würde nie entscheiden müssen, wer in der 1. Reihe arbeiten soll/muss ...
Es scheint mir nem Todesurteil nahe zu kommen.

denke ich mal ...


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. die Leute vorort, die z.B die Arbeiten ausführen.
> Bei Tschernobyl ging es teil schon da unmenschlich zu.
> Da wurden Menschen die eh kaum noch Lebenserwartungen hatten (warum auch immer) bewußt eingesetzt +++
> Zumindest wurde damals ausgiebig davon berichtet (wenn es denn stimmte).
> ...



Naja, das Problem damals bei Tschernobyl war ja, dass es gemacht werden musste  Hat alles MItleid nichts gebracht, wenn der Sarkophag nicht gebaut worden wäre, wäre alles nur noch schlimmer gekommen. 

So ist es auch hier, vermute ich. Wahrscheinlich würden sie eh alles mit Maschinen machen, wenn es denn ginge... aber manchmal muss der Mensch ran. Und das ist in solchen  Fällen dannrichtig grausam.


----------



## Baelias (14. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> war es nicht so ,dass bei Tschernobyl die Leute das einfach so in das verseuchte Gebiet gegangen sind um dort zu Arbeiten ?
> Also so ganz ohne Schutz etc pp. ?



Ja das war damals wie heute fürchterlich
*
Unmittelbar nach dem Unglück und bis Ende 1987 wurden etwa 200.000 Aufräumarbeiter (&#8222;Liquidatoren") eingesetzt. Davon erhielten ca. 1.000 innerhalb des ersten Tages nach dem Unglück schwere bis absolut tödliche Strahlendosen im Bereich von 2 bis 20 Gray (Gy). Die restlichen Liquidatoren erhielten demgegenüber wesentlich geringere (sich nicht direkt auswirkende) Strahlendosen bis zu maximal etwa 0,5 (Gy), bei einem Mittelwert von etwa 0,1 Gy. Die Zahl der Liquidatoren erhöhte sich nach Angaben der WHO in den folgenden Jahren auf 600.000 bis 800.000. Die Zahl ist nicht exakt bezifferbar, da nur 400.000 Liquidatoren registriert wurden und auch deren Daten unvollständig sind. Die später eingesetzten Liquidatoren erhielten deutlich geringere Dosen. Die Liquidatoren wurden später für ihre Arbeit mit einer Medaille gewürdigt.*

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia....Personengruppen


Ich denke keiner von uns kann sich dies vorstellen, da die Strahlung ja ein schleichender Tod sein soll .....


----------



## Olliruh (14. März 2011)

ich hab gestern abend noch eine Doku gesehen wo es um Tschernobyl ging & auch um die Leute die dort das Feuer gelöscht,den Sarkophag & wo von die wenigsten wissen einen tunnel um die kernschmelze am weiteren absinken zuhindern , gebaut haben. Ein Paar der Leute die überlebt haben wurden befragt & sie haben gesagt das sie das freiwillig gemacht haben ,zum Rettung ihrer Heimat, ihrer Kinder & der FAmilie ihnen waren in gewissen maßenn die Folgen schon beusst & trotzdem haben sie ihr Leben geopfert.
Echte Helden.


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich hab gestern abend noch eine Doku gesehen wo es um Tschernobyl ging & auch um die Leute die dort das Feuer gelöscht,den Sarkophag & wo von die wenigsten wissen einen tunnel um die kernschmelze am weiteren absinken zuhindern , gebaut haben. Ein Paar der Leute die überlebt haben wurden befragt & sie haben gesagt das sie das freiwillig gemacht haben ,zum Rettung ihrer Heimat, ihrer Kinder & der FAmilie ihnen waren in gewissen maßenn die Folgen schon beusst & trotzdem haben sie ihr Leben geopfert.
> Echte Helden.



War das nicht eh die Doku, die auf Seite zwei oder so dieses Threads verlinkt wurde?  Die hab ich mir nämlich auch angesehen.
So ähnlich wird es vermutlich auch jetzt für die Techniker laufen.... Es muss gemacht werden. Leider.


----------



## Olliruh (14. März 2011)

jo das genau die war das 
Ich denke das kaum jemand das heut zu tage machen wird 
nunja ich würd es auch nicht machen ,aber heute ist das risiko einfach zu hoch etc


----------



## eaglestar (14. März 2011)

Atomenergie bringt den Tod und das seit der Entdeckung!

*Wiki:* Marie Curie


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Noch etwas "am Rande", das mich persönlich sehr betroffen hat.... Ich habe ihn gefragt, wie hoch die Radioaktivität denn vermutlich bei den Technikern ist, die vor Ort versuchen, die Lage unter KOntrolle zu bekommen. Er meinte, sie arbeiten mit ziemlicher Sicherheit an einem Kamikazeauftrag. Die Strahlung im Gebäude selbst dürfte schon verhältnismäßig hoch sein, und seine persönliche Vermutung sei, dass alle dort beteiligten vermutlich in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr leben werden. Das muss unglaublich sein da drinnen... Die wissen "entweder es sterben nur wir oder aber ganz Japan"... Da wird einem echt schlecht...


Nicht nur das, man muss sich vorstellen was für ein Druck auf Hinnen lastet.

"Helden werden nicht geboren, sie werden gemacht" in Gedanken an die Leute in AKW.


----------



## orkman (14. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, welche Leute für die Rettungsaktionen der AKWs direkt vorort eingesetzt werden?
> Darüber mache ich mir schon seit Beginn Gedanken.
> Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand, wie sie es bei Tschernobyl gemacht haben.
> Ich mag gar nicht mehr daran denken,



also ... da kam erst am samstag ne doku drueber auf phoenix
damals in tchernobyl haben sie maenner genommen die halb in der armee waren ( reservisten oder so,...) die mussten nen tunnel unter tchernobyl graben und haben nur 1 monat gebraucht obwohl es 3 monate normalerweise gedauert haette
dann benutzten sie grosse abtransporter die mit bleib umkleidet waren und schickten maenner zu tchernobyl und die sollten die lage klaeren 
als sie bemerkten dass das dach von tchernobyl akw voellig verseucht war , und sie den dreck runter bekommen muessten , haben sie ferngesteuerte roboter benutzt aber die funktionierten auch nicht mehr nach 1 tag weil die strahlung die chipsaetze etc zerstoerte ... ( das witzige ist , dass 1 roboter sogar " selbstmord" begangen hat , indem er von selbst vom dach gefahren ist xD)
also musste man maenner hochschicken ... die strahlung da auf dem dach war so hoch dass die maenner immer nur 40 sekunden da oben bleiben konnten, danach konnten sie dann fuer ne zeit lang ihre haende nicht mehr bewegen , wurden ohnmaechtig und bekamen nasenbluten und co. ... die maenner trugen bleianzuege die sie SELBST machen mussten
danach bekamen sie ne bloede auszeichnung ( ein stueck papier)
das geilste war , dass russland mit der IAEO ( international atom energy organisation oder so) zusammen arbeitete und beide die normale bestrahlung fuer einen menschen staendig erhoehten ... und da wars so dass menschen die ne strahlung von 5000 hatten an dem einen tag als krank galten ... die IAEO dann sagte dass 10.000 normal ist , und dann wurden die menschen mit 5000 wieder als normal eingestuft und mussten das krankenhaus trotz problemen verlassen
UND DESHALB TRAU ICH DER IAEO NICHT!

hoffe das ist mal ne kleine schöne zusammenfassung... die zahlen 10.000 und 5000 sind von mir erfunden weil ich die realen zahlen nicht mehr weiss

mfg


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2011)

eaglestar schrieb:


> Atomenergie bringt den Tod und das seit der Entdeckung!


Tut der Mensch ansich schon nicht dasselbe? 
Und dennoch hat er seine Daseinsberechtigung.


orkman schrieb:


> Full


Ich kann mich an Berichte erinnern, in denen gesagt wurde,
daß man auch Knackis aus Zwangslagern und eh schon kranke Menschen mit eingesetzt hat.
...

*ps. *
Habt Ihr Euch eigentlich schon jemals die Frage gestellt (oder gar schon gemacht),
in derartige Katastrophengebiete zu reisen - nur um mitzuhelfen?
Ich bin da oft unschlüssig und bewundere den Mut und die Zuversicht all der Helfer.
Und ich bin dankbar, wieeee guuut es uns doch hier z.B. in Deutschland geht!!

All das was passiert, geht über jegliche meiner Vorstellungskraft ....


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem damals bei Tschernobyl war ja, dass es gemacht werden musste  Hat alles MItleid nichts gebracht, wenn der Sarkophag nicht gebaut worden wäre, wäre alles nur noch schlimmer gekommen.
> 
> So ist es auch hier, vermute ich. Wahrscheinlich würden sie eh alles mit Maschinen machen, wenn es denn ginge... aber manchmal muss der Mensch ran. Und das ist in solchen Fällen dannrichtig grausam.



Computer und maschienen Arbeiten nicht bei hocher Radioaktivität deswegen weiss man nicht genauw as vor ort abgeht.
Deswegen nutzt es nichts dort mit roboter zu arbeiten sobald sie ind er näche des Reaktors kommen versagt die technik nur ein Biologischer organismus wie der mensch kann paar stunden überleben.

Bei Tschernobylwares es hauptsächlich Feuerwehrmänner und mitarbeiter denen man die tatsächiche gefahr herunterspielte und die gutglaubig auch glaubten was die experten mitteiletn und man nannte diese menschen Liquitatoren(ups wohl falch geschrieben) die oft jämmerlich vereckten oder spätfolgen egstorben sind.
Man machte ihnen auch klar das sie nur mantel und hanschuche tragen müssen und 2-3 studnen vor ort arbeiten und dann wieder zurückgefahren sind und man ihnen sagte das keine gefahr droht.
Also die Mitarbeiter wären nicht zu den reaktor fegafhrenw enn sie die tatsächliche gefahr bewußt wären.


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, man muss sich vorstellen was für ein Druck auf Hinnen lastet.
> 
> "Helden werden nicht geboren, sie werden gemacht" in Gedanken an die Leute in AKW.



Ohja. Egal ob sie es schaffen, oder nicht (wobei ersteres natürlich besser wäre), diese Leute sind... Helden klingt polemishc, aber anders kann ich es einfach nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hatte der Vulkanausbruch eigentlich irgendwelche Folgen gehabt? Oder ist das in der Welle an Meldungen untergegangen?



Der Vulkan soll radioaktive stoffe in die stratosphäre gestoßen haben dürch staub und andere Materialen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Der Vulkan soll radioaktive stoffe in die stratosphäre gestoßen haben dürch staub und andere Materialen.


Quelle? 

Hab ich noch nix davon gehört.. ^^ 
aber egal weis so oder so nicht was noch noch glauben soll. 



Manaori schrieb:


> Ohja. Egal ob sie es schaffen, oder nicht (wobei ersteres natürlich besser wäre), diese Leute sind... Helden klingt polemishc, aber anders kann ich es einfach nicht ausdrücken.



Stimm ich zu


----------



## Khayron (14. März 2011)

Die Techniker und Hilfskräfte haben Familie - es ist ihr Land - und es ist ihre Aufgabe. Was sonst sollten sie machen - außer, zu versuchen, das Schlimmste zu verhindern. Daran ist nichts heldenhaftes... in Extremen opfert man das eigene Wohl dem der Gemeinschaft, ohne darüber nachzudenken. So bleibt es zu hoffen, dass deren Bemühungen Früchte tragen und der persönliche Einsatz jedes einzelnen Helfers dahingehend belohnt wird. Unabhängig vom Ausgang haben diese Menschen schon heute Ehre und Respekt verdient und die Menschheit wird sich zukünftig daran Messen lassen müssen.


----------



## orkman (14. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euch eigentlich schon jemals die Frage gestellt (oder gar schon gemacht),
> in derartige Katastrophengebiete zu reisen - nur um mitzuhelfen?
> Ich bin da oft unschlüssig und bewundere den Mut und die Zuversicht all der Helfer.
> Und ich bin dankbar, wieeee guuut es uns doch hier z.B. in Deutschland geht!!


nicht nur in Deutschland!

ja hab mir schon diese frage gestellt , denn ich bin medizinstudent und hab schon drueber nachgedacht wegen Aerzte ohne Grenzen... habe mir schon filme und dokus ueber diese organisation angeschaut und ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht viel was mich davon abhalten wuerde dahin zu gehen ... mein leben ist mir relativ egal, hab keine freundin oder frau , meine familie kommt auch ohne mich klar ... von daher ... wieso nicht ?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2011)

Die Neuen Buffed User kommt ja aus allen ecken.
Heldenhaftes, ist so breites Wort jeder hat ne andere Definition darüber...


----------



## Khayron (14. März 2011)

Richtig.


----------



## eaglestar (14. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Tut der Mensch ansich schon nicht dasselbe?
> Und dennoch hat er seine Daseinsberechtigung.
> ...



Hmm...gute Frage! Daseinsberechtigung? Warum und womit? Die Natur könnte gut ohne die Menschen leben. 

Oder um es mit den SIMPSONS zu sagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> Hab ich noch nix davon gehört.. ^^
> aber egal weis so oder so nicht was noch noch glauben soll.
> ...



http://www.timeslive...-volcano-erupts

Man kann lernen wenigsten soweit wie möglich selbst zu sehn was ist eine lüge und was ist die wahrheit und was ist nur Propaganda dazu braucht es halt auch edwas übung.


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Baelias schrieb:


> Ja das war damals wie heute fürchterlich
> *
> Unmittelbar nach dem Unglück und bis Ende 1987 wurden etwa 200.000 Aufräumarbeiter („Liquidatoren") eingesetzt. Davon erhielten ca. 1.000 innerhalb des ersten Tages nach dem Unglück schwere bis absolut tödliche Strahlendosen im Bereich von 2 bis 20 Gray (Gy). Die restlichen Liquidatoren erhielten demgegenüber wesentlich geringere (sich nicht direkt auswirkende) Strahlendosen bis zu maximal etwa 0,5 (Gy), bei einem Mittelwert von etwa 0,1 Gy. Die Zahl der Liquidatoren erhöhte sich nach Angaben der WHO in den folgenden Jahren auf 600.000 bis 800.000. Die Zahl ist nicht exakt bezifferbar, da nur 400.000 Liquidatoren registriert wurden und auch deren Daten unvollständig sind. Die später eingesetzten Liquidatoren erhielten deutlich geringere Dosen. Die Liquidatoren wurden später für ihre Arbeit mit einer Medaille gewürdigt.*
> 
> ...



Absulut grausamm was dort abgelaufen sind da haben Politbonzen menschen ind en totgeschickt und nichtmals endschädigung gezahlt viele wurden später krank und ahben vom staat keine leistung bekommen auch nicht für die Kinder oder derren frauen.
Wer es erträgt kann ja mal inet suchmaschienen benutzen was eine radioaktive verseuchung beteutet udnd erren folgen aber ich waren vorab das es einen nacher Hundeübel wird wenn man sich das einmal ansieht.


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich hab gestern abend noch eine Doku gesehen wo es um Tschernobyl ging & auch um die Leute die dort das Feuer gelöscht,den Sarkophag & wo von die wenigsten wissen einen tunnel um die kernschmelze am weiteren absinken zuhindern , gebaut haben. Ein Paar der Leute die überlebt haben wurden befragt & sie haben gesagt das sie das freiwillig gemacht haben ,zum Rettung ihrer Heimat, ihrer Kinder & der FAmilie ihnen waren in gewissen maßenn die Folgen schon beusst & trotzdem haben sie ihr Leben geopfert.
> Echte Helden.



Was hast du davon ein held zus ein aber keine finanzielle unterstützung zu bekommen wenn du erkrankst oder deine famiele ohne versorgung hinterläßt und was hast du davon tot zus ein und dann als held gefeiert zu werden ?
Es war von denen keine freiwielige arbeit denn sie wußten nicht das sie dabei sterben oder an den folgen.
Ich seh keinen grund dafür für ein regierung zu sterben die einfach überschätzt udn extrem arrogant gewesen ist und obendrein noch menschenfeindlich.


----------



## MoJoe779 (14. März 2011)

Schade das immer nur die selben Infos im TV gesendet werden momentan.


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

Ein Interview mit einem Liquidator aus Tschernobyl ... sehr interessant und ach ja ...die Merkel hat ja vorhin nur Mist geredet in der PK


> Zwei Monate später gab es in meinem Ministerium eine Anfrage. Für die Aufräumarbeiten in der Strahlenzone wurden Leute gesucht, sogenannte Liquidatoren. Ich habe mich freiwillig gemeldet. Ich wusste, wie gefährlich der Einsatz sein würde. Doch ich wollte meinem Land helfen.


Einsatz in der Todeszone - Liquidator in Tschernobyl


----------



## Khayron (14. März 2011)

@shackal


Es geht nicht darum ein "Held" (gewesen) zu sein. Die Informationspolitik damals war lückenhaft und bewusst verharmlosend. Heute sieht die ganze Welt quasi live dabei zu... und doch haben wir das Gefühl es ist nicht besser geworden. Die Augen sind auf Japan gerichtet und diese Menschen sind nicht nur von all den Übeln betroffen sondern gleichzeitig "verpflichtet" Lösungen zu präsentieren. 
Stell' dir vor... die packen da zusammen, sagen "so - das war's - wir gehen heim" weil sie keine Lust mehr haben ... (oder weil es schlicht und einfach keine Hoffnung mehr gibt etwas zu bewirken)


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Was hast du davon ein held zus ein aber keine finanzielle unterstützung zu bekommen wenn du erkrankst oder deine famiele ohne versorgung hinterläßt und was hast du davon tot zus ein und dann als held gefeiert zu werden ?
> Es war von denen keine freiwielige arbeit denn sie wußten nicht das sie dabei sterben oder an den folgen.
> Ich seh keinen grund dafür für ein regierung zu sterben die einfach überschätzt udn extrem arrogant gewesen ist und obendrein noch menschenfeindlich.



Nur ging es weder damals noch heute darum, für eine Regierung zu sterben. Wie iener der damaligen Arbeiter selbst sagt: "Ich wusste, es musste jemand machen. Entweder ich oder jemand anderes. Ich habe es getan für meine Familie. Für meine Kinder. Weil es gemacht werden musste."
Das ist es, und nichts anderes. Es ging nie um die Regierung. Es ging und geht darum, ein ganzes Land, Millionen von Menschen, vor dem Schlimmsten zu bewahren. Es soll Leute geben, die den Tod dafür gerne in kauf nehmen, solange sie wissen, Millionen andere können dadurch leben. Und das halte ich für durchaus heldenhaft. 

Ja, es war brutal,w as damals gelaufen ist. Aber wenn du dir die Doku, die auf einer der ersten Seiten des Threads verlinkt ist, ansiehst, wirst du selbst merken, dass sie damals einfach keine andere Wahl hatten. SIe haben es mit Robotern versucht, die sind aufgrund der Strahlung mehr oder weniger ex gegangen. Es musste gemacht werden. Und wenn die Maschinen nicht funktionieren, muss der Mensch ran. Das ist ja damals wie heute das Traurige.


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

Hier mal eine relativ simple Erklärung was da gerade vor sich geht... für Nicht-Physiker oder -Chemiker oder einfach nur Doofis wie mich vllt. ganz hilfreich.

Videoerklärung zu den Problemen in den Reaktoren...


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Khayron schrieb:


> @shackal
> 
> 
> Es geht nicht darum ein "Held" (gewesen) zu sein. Die Informationspolitik damals war lückenhaft und bewusst verharmlosend. Heute sieht die ganze Welt quasi live dabei zu... und doch haben wir das Gefühl es ist nicht besser geworden. Die Augen sind auf Japan gerichtet und diese Menschen sind nicht nur von all den Übeln betroffen sondern gleichzeitig "verpflichtet" Lösungen zu präsentieren.
> Stell' dir vor... die packen da zusammen, sagen "so - das war's - wir gehen heim" weil sie keine Lust mehr haben ... (oder weil es schlicht und einfach keine Hoffnung mehr gibt etwas zu bewirken)



Stell dir vor dort würden ein paar tausend menschen sagen ich opfere mich für mein land und der energy Konzerne und die behebn da sproblem ala Tschernobyl wie geht es dann weiter ?
Dann fängt nach kurzer zeit im alten trott bis zur nächsten kernschmelze wo AKW absulut sicher sein sollten ?
Ich habs auch heufiger erlebt wie menschend ie aufgrund ihrer lebenshaltung vom artzt gesagt wurde sie müssen ihr leben und artd er nahrung ändern und sie machen es zeitlang 3-9 Wochen und dann fallen sie wieder in ihr alten verhalten zurück bis zum nächsten anfall

Das berümhte word für AKW ist Restrisiko....

Wir haben die 3 ältesten akw und sie sollen laut der energy Konzerne und der CDU absulut sicher sein..... wie hoch istd as Restrisiko ?
Ist das Restrisiko dann = 0 ?

7 Akw halten nichtmals sportflugzeug aus der rest keinen jet oder pasagierflugzeug und erst recht aufgrund eines restrisikos menschliches versagen oder sonst einem Problem.

ZB wäre das akw in japan nicht in die kernschmelze gekommen wenn die Japaner ein Unversalanschluss hätten um mit Amerikanischen schiffen das akw zu kühlen man musste es einfliegen und da war es zu spät,wie hoch ist das Restrisiko ?


----------



## Khayron (14. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Stell dir vor dort würden ein paar tausend menschen sagen ich opfere mich für mein land und der energy Konzerne und die behebn da sproblem ala Tschernobyl wie geht es dann weiter ?
> Dann fängt nach kurzer zeit im alten trott bis zur nächsten kernschmelze wo AKW absulut sicher sein sollten ?
> Ich habs auch heufiger erlebt wie menschend ie aufgrund ihrer lebenshaltung vom artzt gesagt wurde sie müssen ihr leben und artd er nahrung ändern und sie machen es zeitlang 3-9 Wochen und dann fallen sie wieder in ihr alten verhalten zurück bis zum nächsten anfall
> 
> ...






Punkt 1 : Tschernobyl als Problem ist bis heute nicht "gelöst" 
Punkt 2 : Der Mensch an sich trennt sich nur sehr schwer von - ich nenne es jetzt mal - Lebensgewohnheiten (das Rückfallrisiko ist entsprechend hoch)
Warum sollte sich eine Gesellschaft anders verhalten? 
Punkt 3 : Laut Meldungen sollte Reaktor 1 im Kraftwerk Fukushima noch im März vom Netz gehen - da ist es nahe liegend das die Technik zu wünschen übrig lässt.
          ( wenn veraltete Technik im hochtechnisierten Japan möglich ist - kann es in jedem anderen Land ebenso möglich sein )

Update: [Potpotom zu verdanken] 

Punkt 4 : Es gibt keine Daseinsform ohne eine Art Restrisiko - traurig und dramatisch bleibt, dass die atomare Bedrohung Japans letztendlich auf den unheimlichen Energiehunger des Landes                  zurückzuführen ist - und aller Konsumenten. 
Punkt 5 : Siehe vorläufige Rücknahme der Laufzeitenverlängerung für deutsche Kraftwerke 
Punkt 6 : Unbestritten bleibt die relative Gefährdung der Kraftwerke von Extremen jedweder Art - vor allem solche die bisher nicht bedacht oder beachtet wurden

... dennoch sind die Japaner zum Handeln gezwungen - ob sie im einzelnen nun wollen oder nicht.


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

Khayron schrieb:


> Punkt 3 : Laut Meldungen sollte das Kraftwerk Fukushima im März vom Netz gehen - da ist es nahe liegend das die Technik zu wünschen übrig lässt.


Das ist nicht ganz korrekt... lediglich Reaktor 1 sollte noch diesen Monat vom Netz gehen um Platz und Kapazitäten für 2 neue Reaktoren mit höherer Leistung zu schaffen.

Ändert aber natürlich nichts an deiner Aussage.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. März 2011)

Diese ganzen Vergleiche mit Tschernobyl sind wissenschaftlich betrachtet Humbuk. 
Jeder Experte dieser Welt wird euch erzählen, dass selbst wenn es zum Super gau kommen würde die Folgen würden keine "riesigen" sein.
Rangar Yogeshwar hat das gestern Abend bei Anne Will sehr schön erklrt...ich such ma pobs schon wer hochgealden hat... oder googelt einfach selber mal nach experten meinungen der ganze bullshit vowegen es gäbe schon dutzende verstrahle ist alles müll. Die ganzen fernseh aufnahmen zeigen lediglich kontroll untersuchungen...sucht einfach selbst nach Fakten und lasst euch nicht so von den Medien blenden.

http://tirol.orf.at/stories/504216/




 "Sind die Probleme der Reaktoren in Japan mit Tschernobyl vergleichbar?
 Das kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. In Tschernobyl hat es das Containment - die Hülle um den Reaktor - nicht gegeben. Als die Brennstäbe geschmolzen sind, war in Tschernobyl keine Barriere da, die diese Stoffe aufgefangen hätte."


----------



## Khayron (14. März 2011)

Richtig. Im Text war es zu allgemein gehalten - ich hab es geändert.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Vergleiche mit Tschernobyl sind wissenschaftlich betrachtet Humbuk.
> Jeder Experte dieser Welt wird euch erzählen, dass selbst wenn es zum Super gau kommen würde die Folgen würden keine "riesigen" sein.
> Rangar Yogeshwar hat das gestern Abend bei Anne Will sehr schön erklrt...ich such ma pobs schon wer hochgealden hat... oder googelt einfach selber mal nach experten meinungen der ganze bullshit vowegen es gäbe schon dutzende verstrahle ist alles müll. Die ganzen fernseh aufnahmen zeigen lediglich kontroll untersuchungen...sucht einfach selbst nach Fakten und lasst euch nicht so von den Medien blenden.
> 
> ...



Und genau diese Hülle wurde vor zwei Tagen weggesprengt.


----------



## Khayron (14. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Vergleiche mit Tschernobyl sind wissenschaftlich betrachtet Humbuk.
> Jeder Experte dieser Welt wird euch erzählen, dass selbst wenn es zum Super gau kommen würde die Folgen würden keine "riesigen" sein.
> Rangar Yogeshwar hat das gestern Abend bei Anne Will sehr schön erklrt...ich such ma pobs schon wer hochgealden hat... oder googelt einfach selber mal nach experten meinungen der ganze bullshit vowegen es gäbe schon dutzende verstrahle ist alles müll. Die ganzen fernseh aufnahmen zeigen lediglich kontroll untersuchungen...sucht einfach selbst nach Fakten und lasst euch nicht so von den Medien blenden.
> 
> ...





Was richtig und falsch ist wird sich mit der Zeit schon zeigen - sich Gedanken zum Thema zu machen ist in jedem Fall sinnvoll.


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und genau diese Hülle wurde vor zwei Tagen weggesprengt.



Falsch.
Du musst unterscheiden zwischen der Gebäudehülle,die ist das schilchte Mauerwerk, und dem Sicherheitsbehälter, von dem hier die Rede ist. Der Sicherheitsbehälter besteht aus ca 15 Zentimeter dickem Stahl (?) und ist bei allen drei Reaktoren noch intakt.


----------



## KillerLurch (14. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und genau diese Hülle wurde vor zwei Tagen weggesprengt.



Weggesprengt wurde die äußere Abschirmung. Das eigentliche Containment, ein Stahl-Sicherheitsbehälter, ist noch vorhanden.


----------



## Redak (14. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und genau diese Hülle wurde vor zwei Tagen weggesprengt.



nein ich glaub das bezieht sich auf die stahlhülle oder was das is direkt um den kern,was weggesprengt wurde war nur die betonhülle oder sowas wenn ich mich recht entsinne (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Khayron schrieb:


> Punkt 1 : Tschernobyl als Problem ist bis heute nicht "gelöst"
> Punkt 2 : Der Mensch an sich trennt sich nur sehr schwer von - ich nenne es jetzt mal - Lebensgewohnheiten (das Rückfallrisiko ist entsprechend hoch)
> Warum sollte sich eine Gesellschaft anders verhalten?
> Punkt 3 : Laut Meldungen sollte Reaktor 1 im Kraftwerk Fukushima noch im März vom Netz gehen - da ist es nahe liegend das die Technik zu wünschen übrig lässt.
> ...



Leben heißt lernen und lernen ist wichtig zum überleben.
Leben heißt auch aus negativen erfahrungen zu lernen und fehler die man begangen hat erneut zu vermeiden.
AKW spielen aber da eine egwisse ausnahme denn mit AKW kann man dürch subventionen und auch abhängigkeit der menschen binden.
Mit akw kann man sehr gut geld machen was man mit solar energy oder wasser/wind nicht im großen stil amchen kann obendrein kann jeder kunz und hans so ein teil hinsetzen das dürchaus eine ganze kleinstadt versorgen kann mit energy,denn das war auch ein grund warum man solche technology ausbremst.
Die japanischen AKW sollen in sachen sicherheit den höchsten stand besitzen und nun stell dir mal unsere AKW vor die an 3te stelle stehn und einige noch weiter darunter wie hoch dann da srestrisiko besteht.
Wir können uns ohen probleme sogar ohen grössere zsuatzkosten mit andere art von energy versorgen und gibt genug beispiele wenn an in inet sucht nur das problem istd as nichtd ie energy wirtschaft abkassiert sonder veiel kleine betreiber.

Bis jetzt sind es nur spürche und wer weiss schon was da dann wirklich ableuft man will sicherlich erstmal das gras wachsen höhren und dann schwups istd ie verlängerung wiederd a biszum nächsten akw unfall.

Tschernobyl ist zwar nicht gelöst aber die natur verhält sich dort anders als die bewohnten bereiche zwar können menschen dort kaum leben aberd ie tierwelt explodiert dort ind en gespeerten bereiche und paar alte menschen leben dort ind en bereich.

In jeder Nachrichten ist man derzeitd er meinung das das ende der AKW eingeleutet wurde......
Uran Aktien haben heute 30% verloren auch energy Konzerne musste federn lassen auch wenn es staatlich morgen wieder ausgeglichen wird.


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

KillerLurch schrieb:


> Weggesprengt wurde die äußere Abschirmung. Das eigentliche Containment, ein Stahl-Sicherheitsbehälter, ist noch vorhanden.



Keine ahnung ob der noch stehtd enndas weiss keiner aber bei 2k crad wie lange hält der behälter und die explosion war auf jedenfall eine andere als die erste explosion.


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Keine ahnung ob der noch stehtd enndas weiss keiner aber bei 2k crad wie lange hält der behälter und die explosion war auf jedenfall eine andere als die erste explosion.



Glaub mir, wenn die Containments beschädigt wären wüssten wir das... Ansonsten gib bitte eine Quelle an, behaupten kann man hier viel. Oder wirf mal einen Blick auf meinen POst eine Seite davor, der erklärt auch ein paar Sachen zum SIcherheitsbehälter.


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> "Sind die Probleme der Reaktoren in Japan mit Tschernobyl vergleichbar?
> Das kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. In Tschernobyl hat es das Containment - die Hülle um den Reaktor - nicht gegeben.
> Als die Brennstäbe geschmolzen sind, war in Tschernobyl keine Barriere da, die diese Stoffe aufgefangen hätte."


Naja, was ich eben da von der Explosion gesehen habe (SAT1) ist aber schon sehr vergleichbar.
Zumindest war für mich jedenfalls deutlich zu sehen, wie bei der Explosion so Einges wegflog -
und sich der typische Atompilz bildete.
Ich glaube nicht, daß da noch irgendwas nach der Explosion geschlossen war.
Und selbst das Geschmolzene setzt gerade bei der Explosion genügend Strahlen frei - ohne wenn und aber.
Denn die Stoffe halten für unsere Vorstellungskraft ewig aus.
Nicht umsonst hat man in Tschernobyl selbst nach der Explosion das AKW quasi "beerdigt" - zusätzlich eingemauert,
übrigens mit nem Stahl/Beton/Blei-Gemisch.

Selbst diie US Flotte hat kilometerweit vor Japan bereits abgedreht, wegen deutlich erhöhter Strahlung.
Und das will in meinen Augen was heißen.
.....

Was eben nicht so ganz verstanden habe.
Die Laufzeitverlängerung unserer AKWs wird abgestellt/ausgesetzt - erstmal für 3 Monate?
Ist das so zu verstehen, daß nach 3 Monaten, falls sich wieder alles "etwas" beruhigt hat - die Laufzeitverlängerung sofort wieder bestätigt wird?

*ps.* 
Der Sicherheitsbehälter wird bei einer Fusion durchschmolzen.
Genau das wurde vorhin in einem Bericht anschaulich gezeigt.
Und darin liegt die Gefahr - dem Durchschmelzen.
Wenn das bei einer Schmelze nicht der Fall wäre - hätte die Menschheit sicherlich nicht "die" Probleme mit den AKWs. 

...


----------



## tonygt (14. März 2011)

Ich glaube durchaus daran das das Ende der Akws mit dem unglück in Japan besiegelt wurde. Akws wurde lange Zeit als übergans Lösung verkauft Zeitweise wurde davon zwar nicht mehr gesprochen aber nach diesem verherrenden Unfall sind sie wieder eine Übergangslösung für andere Stromversorungs möglichkeiten. 
Intressant ist das sich das ganze erst jetzt so stark kristalliesiert und nicht direkt nach Tschnerobyl der Grund dafür ist einfach das wenn irgendwo in Russland was hoch geht sagen die meisten ach die Russen ham wieder mit ihren Billig Maschinen Mist gebaut.
Aber Japan ist anders Japan ist ein hochentwickeltes Land hier kann man das versagen nicht auf alte Technologie schieben, denn Japan hat bessere TEchnologien als in Deutschland und damit wird das Restrisiko auf einmal deutlich wirklicher als vorher.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hier mal eine relativ simple Erklärung was da gerade vor sich geht... für Nicht-Physiker oder -Chemiker oder einfach nur Doofis wie mich vllt. ganz hilfreich.
> 
> Videoerklärung zu den Problemen in den Reaktoren...



Interessanter Link, danke!


----------



## KillerLurch (14. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Keine ahnung ob der noch stehtd enndas weiss keiner aber bei 2k crad wie lange hält der behälter und die explosion war auf jedenfall eine andere als die erste explosion.



Ich hab bis jetzt nur von zwei Explosionen gehört und beides waren Wasserstoffexplosionen die die äußeren Hüllen von zwei Kernen gesprengt hatten. Welche meinst du?


----------



## Ol@f (14. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Du musst unterscheiden zwischen der Gebäudehülle,die ist das schilchte Mauerwerk, und dem Sicherheitsbehälter, von dem hier die Rede ist. Der Sicherheitsbehälter besteht aus ca 15 Zentimeter dickem Stahl (?) und ist bei allen drei Reaktoren noch intakt.


Die Außenhülle bestand meines Wissens nach aus Beton, wobei Beton die Intensität der Strahlung besser als Stahl verringert.Anders formuliert hat Beton eine geringere Halbwertsdicke (die Dicke des Materials um die Strahlungsintensität um die Hälfte zu verringern) als Stahl.


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2011)

Im Beton ist vor allem viel Blei drinnen.
Deshalb bekommt man z.B bei CTs oder MRTs oder Röntgen auch immer nen Bleischurz umgehängt -
da besonders Blei Strahlung zurückhält.


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Die Außenhülle bestand meines Wissens nach aus Beton, wobei Beton die Intensität der Strahlung besser als Stahl verringert.Anders formuliert hat Beton eine geringere Halbwertsdicke (die Dicke des Materials um die Strahlungsintensität um die Hälfte zu verringern) als Stahl.



Ich meine ja den SIcherheitsbehälter und nicht die Außenhülle  Stahl sagte ich deshalb, weil mein Professor das so meinte. Ob das stimmt, keine Ahnung, 15 Zentimeter kommt mir persönlich auch arg wenig vor, aber naja.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. März 2011)

KillerLurch schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt nur von zwei Explosionen gehört und beides waren Wasserstoffexplosionen die die äußeren Hüllen von zwei Kernen gesprengt hatten. Welche meinst du?



Richtig, die äußere Hülle! Solange das Containment um den Reaktor selbst aber hält kann keine Strahlung entweichen. Die zeit arbeitet in diesem Fall für die Japaner um so länger sie warten umso ungefährlicher wird es, denn die hitze im Reaktor nimmt mit der Zeit ab. Zudem wurde der Aussenbereich UM den Reaktor herrum komplett mit Meerwasser gespült und grade ist man warscheinlich dabei ein pump system zu bauen (so wie man die Japaner kennt ist es warscheinlich schon längst fertig) was das erhitzte wasser wieder ins Meer spült und kühles Wasser einpumpt. Mit jeder Sekunde in der nichts passiert gerät die Lage also weiter unter kontrolle.Sie werdens aussitzen, was anderes bleibt ihnen auch nicht übrig? 

Zu einer Katastrophe alá Tschernobyl wird es nicht kommen, da sind sich die Experten einig.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Naja, was ich eben da von der Explosion gesehen habe (SAT1) ist aber schon sehr vergleichbar.
> Zumindest war für mich jedenfalls deutlich zu sehen, wie bei der Explosion so Einges wegflog -
> und sich der typische Atompilz bildete.
> Ich glaube nicht, daß da noch irgendwas nach der Explosion geschlossen war.
> ...



Bei den Explosionen handelte es sich um Wasserstoffexplosionen die beim sog. "Venting" entstanden sind, d.h. bei dem druckablassen in den Außenbereich um das Containment herrum. Das Contaniment mit dem Reaktor selbst ist laut der Japanischen Regierung intakt geblieben (daran zweifeln auch keine deutschen Wissenschaftler).
Zu den Strahlenwerten kann ich mich nur zum Stand von gestern abend äußern. Da lagen berichte über 9 (!) Personen mit erhöhter (!) Strahlendosis vor.
Aber hörs dir doch einfach selber an, ich muss hier eig. niemanden wiederholen http://daserste.ndr....newill2773.html .
Die Meinung von Ranga Yogeshwar ist insofern intressant weil er einer der wenigen ist der in dem ganzen Mediengewühl zugang zu tatsächlichen offiziellen daten hat.


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2011)

Hmm ich wiederhole mich auch gerne.
Ich habe die Sendung gestern gesehen.
Und auch wenn da viel gesagt wurde -
wirkliche Informationen bekommen bzw, wisssen woran man ist - ist momentan fast schier unmöglich.

*Ps. *
Und wie soll jemand wirklichen Zugriff auf dortige Daten haben?
Hatte er sich in die Reaktoren eingehacked?
Ranga Y. ist auch "nur" (Wissenschafts)Journalist und Moderator fernab von Japan.

So ... ich warte jetzt lieber ab - und hoffe ...


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Glaub mir, wenn die Containments beschädigt wären wüssten wir das... Ansonsten gib bitte eine Quelle an, behaupten kann man hier viel. Oder wirf mal einen Blick auf meinen POst eine Seite davor, der erklärt auch ein paar Sachen zum SIcherheitsbehälter.



Du bist der letzte der das erfährt denn vor ort würde massenpanik endstehn undw as meinst du wird ind en umliegenden ländern los sein ?
Die experten und Politiker drugsen nur rum und wollen zeit gewinnen und hoffen auf Supermann oder lottogewinn.
Denk an die Ölkatastrophe da wurden infos ganz einfach gespeert und wer infos weiter gibt die nicht genehmigt wurden weitergibt dem drohte 50k Dollars trafe oder gefängnis.


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm ich wiederhole mich auch gerne.
> Ich habe die Sendung gestern gesehen.
> Und auch wenn da viel gesagt wurde -
> wirkliche Informationen bekommen bzw, wisssen woran man ist - ist momentan fast schier unmöglich.
> ...



Vor ort gibt es keien funktiontüchtige Computer oder messgeräte die sind gestern schon dürchgeknallt und was wirklich aufd er insel abgeht weiss inzw. keiner mehr denn nimand ist vor ort.


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Du bist der letzte der das erfährt denn vor ort würde massenpanik endstehn undw as meinst du wird ind en umliegenden ländern los sein ?
> Die experten und Politiker drugsen nur rum und wollen zeit gewinnen und hoffen auf Supermann oder lottogewinn.
> Denk an die Ölkatastrophe da wurden infos ganz einfach gespeert und wer infos weiter gibt die nicht genehmigt wurden weitergibt dem drohte 50k Dollars trafe oder gefängnis.



Man wüsste es schon allein deswegen, weil dann wesentlich mehr Radioaktivität ausgetreten wäre, als es momentan schon fall ist. Der brennende Kern läge an der freien Luft mehr oder weniger. Was meinst du,wie hoch da die Strahlenintensität wäre?


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Man wüsste es schon allein deswegen, weil dann wesentlich mehr Radioaktivität ausgetreten wäre, als es momentan schon fall ist. Der brennende Kern läge an der freien Luft mehr oder weniger. Was meinst du,wie hoch da die Strahlenintensität wäre?



Man weiss es halt nicht das einzige was man weiss das die strahlung seid gestern angestiegen sind und jetzt 3 blöcke des akw betroffen sind.
Das AKW ist nicht explodiert denn das wäred er Super GAU.


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Man weiss es halt nicht das einzige was man weiss das die strahlung seid gestern angestiegen sind und jetzt 3 blöcke des akw betroffen sind.
> Das AKW ist nicht explodiert denn das wäred er Super GAU.



Die Definition für den Super GAU is tmeines Wissens nach nicht die Explosion per se, sondern das totale Freiliegen von hochradioaktivem Material, was der Fall wäre, sobald die Sicherheitsbehälter beschädigt sind. 
Und es liegen durchaus Messungen vor, wenn ich auch grade nicht weiß, wie aktuell die sind. Bin dennoch der Meinung, sollten die Behälter nicht mehr halten, würden wir es erfahren, weil die Strahlungsintensität enorm ansteigen würde.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (14. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Vor ort gibt es keien funktiontüchtige Computer oder messgeräte die sind gestern schon dürchgeknallt und was wirklich aufd er insel abgeht weiss inzw. keiner mehr denn nimand ist vor ort.



sicher keine pc´s?
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> sicher keine pc´s?
> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Wie sagte ein Experte heute ?
Ein Mensch könnte 5 Minuten ohne schutzanzug überleben.
Bei Computer und Messgeärte ist es noch schwieriger denn die strahlung zerstört die empfindlichen geräte innerhalb kurzer zeit.
Acuh wenn die viele viel Glück haben und das werk stilllegen können udn die Interne Reaktion stoppen können wird die umgebung für 10.000 Jahre verstrahlt bleiben und das werk liegt auf einer insel am wasser alsos chlimmer kann es kaum seind en die radioaktivität bleibt ja nicht aufd er insel und auch das meerwasser was die dürchd en reaktor gespült haben geht wieder ins meer zurück und schädigt dort die tiere und umwelt.


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Die Definition für den Super GAU is tmeines Wissens nach nicht die Explosion per se, sondern das totale Freiliegen von hochradioaktivem Material, was der Fall wäre, sobald die Sicherheitsbehälter beschädigt sind.
> Und es liegen durchaus Messungen vor, wenn ich auch grade nicht weiß, wie aktuell die sind. Bin dennoch der Meinung, sollten die Behälter nicht mehr halten, würden wir es erfahren, weil die Strahlungsintensität enorm ansteigen würde.




wer sagt es dir ?
Jetzt schreib nicht die Presse


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Wie sagte ein Experte heute ? Ein Mensch könnte 5 Minuten ohne schutzanzug überleben.


Komisch... weil die Wissenschaft behauptet, dass man bei einer Strahlungseinwirkung über 50 gray an Nervenversagen stirbt - und zwar, unausweichlich wenige Augenblicke nach dem Kontakt.


----------



## skyline930 (14. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Wie sagte ein Experte heute ?
> Ein Mensch könnte 5 Minuten ohne schutzanzug überleben.
> Bei Computer und Messgeärte ist es noch schwieriger denn die strahlung zerstört die empfindlichen geräte innerhalb kurzer zeit.
> Acuh wenn die viele viel Glück haben und das werk stilllegen können udn die Interne Reaktion stoppen können wird die umgebung für 10.000 Jahre verstrahlt bleiben und das werk liegt auf einer insel am wasser alsos chlimmer kann es kaum seind en die radioaktivität bleibt ja nicht aufd er insel und auch das meerwasser was die dürchd en reaktor gespült haben geht wieder ins meer zurück und schädigt dort die tiere und umwelt.



Boah, Kommas und einmal durchlesen vor dem Posten, kann ja wohl nicht zu schwer sein.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strahlenkrankheit

Sind interessante Tabellen was tödlich ist, und wieviel Strahlung was verursacht.


----------



## Khayron (14. März 2011)

Es ist und bleibt eine Frage der Dosis... nur mit Papier und Bleistift "bewaffnet" wird's wohl schwer für die Bewohner des Landes festzustellen, wie stark sie nun belastet sind oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## Sabito (14. März 2011)

hm.... ob ich das nun bringe und evtl. heftige flames ernte?......ich tue es

Klingt zwar vll etwas brutal, aber mich kratzt das nicht im geringsten, was da passiert.... nennt mich ruhig gefühlloser stein oder sonst was
(habe extra den geplanten zweiten teil vor dem "...." ausgelassen)


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

> Neckarwestheim I, Biblis A, Isar I: Drei Altmeiler stehen vor dem Aus, alle anderen sollen auf den Prüfstand. Schwarz-Gelb demonstriert Tatkraft und setzt die Laufzeitverlängerung für Atomkraftwerke aus - für drei Monate. Die Opposition glaubt an ein Beschwichtigungsmanöver. .... Und zwar ganz konkret. Denn der Aufschub bei der Laufzeitverlängerung könnte bedeuten, dass besonders alte deutsche Meiler bald vom Netz müssen.
> 
> * Vor allem der Reaktor Neckarwestheim I aus dem Jahr 1976: Dieser soll nach den Worten von Umweltminister Norbert Röttgen (CDU) als erster abgeschaltet werden.
> * Auch der Weiterbetrieb des 1975 in Betrieb genommenen Blocks Biblis A in Hessen steht offenbar in Frage.
> * Bayerns Umweltminister Markus Söder (CSU) kündigte bei einer Telefonschalte des Parteipräsidiums an, noch in diesem Jahr das umstrittene AKW Isar I von 1979 stilllegen zu wollen.


Quelle -Spiegel.de
**kopfnicken**



> +++ E.ON sieht keinen Grund, Isar 1 vom Netz zu nehmen +++
> 
> [19.28 Uhr] Der Energiekonzern E.ON sieht trotz des Atommoratoriums der Bundesregierung keinen Anlass, das bayerische Atomkraftwerk Isar I vom Netz zu nehmen. Ein Unternehmenssprecher sagte der Nachrichtenagentur dapd am Montag: "Isar I erfüllt alle Sicherheitsvorschriften. Es gibt keinen Grund den Reaktor vom Netz zu nehmen." Der Sprecher reagierte damit auf Medienberichte, nach denen die bayerische Landesregierung eine Abschaltung des Reaktors erwägt.


Quelle-Liveticker Spiegel.de
**kopfschüttel**


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. März 2011)

@Topic: Solang die Lobby dem Staat genung zahlt wird hier gar nichts abgeschalten.


----------



## Makalvian (14. März 2011)

Schöne Meldung trotzdem werden nur ein "paar" der schlimmsten vom Netz genommen, um die Bevölkerung zu beruhigen und die Sicherheitsvorschriften werden garantiert nicht angehoben oder nur mangelhaft.
Aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist dies auch der einzigste Schritt den Sie wagen können, da der Ausstieg nicht möglich ist da sonst von sämtliche Großkonzernen die Kontingente einfach in Frankreich gekauft werden, weil der Strom dort billiger ist.

Aber ich dachte der Thread geht nur um Japan, warum postet du dann deutsche Nachrichten ?

Edit: Erschreckend ist auf jedenfall, das die eigentliche Kernschmelze wie in den Us Reaktor über 1 1/2 Jahre weiter fortschreiten kann und so auch die ganze zeit über weiter gekühlt und beobachtet werden muss.


----------



## Noxiel (14. März 2011)

Es braucht bitte niemand auf die Idee zu kommen, sich mitteilen zu müssen wie absolut egal ihm die Situation in Japan ist. Wer schon erkannt hat, dass die Reaktion auf so einen Beitrag zurecht ein gewisses Konfliktpotential birgt, der sollte sich dem Forenfrieden zuliebe lieber gleich dazu entscheiden, garnichts zu schreiben.


----------



## Shaila (14. März 2011)

Dann lösch es, es ist meine Meinung und die werden auch noch viele andere haben!

Zum Topic: 

Es ist ja jetzt seit Ewigkeiten ein "hin und her". Wie lange dauert es überhaupt, bis so eine Schmelze eintritt? Ich meine, wenn da Brennstäbe schon Stundenlang nicht gekühlt werden, müsste es ja dann früher oder später losgehen? Aber in den Nachrichten ist es mal so und mal so. Erst heißt es, es stünde eine Kernschmelze bevor, dann ist wieder alles in Ordnung und das seit Stunden. Das regt mich schon so ein wenig auf, man weiss überhaupt nicht, was man glauben soll!


----------



## Noxiel (14. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dann lösch es, es ist meine Meinung und die werden auch noch viele andere haben!


Deine Meinung ist auch völlig OK, sie ist jedoch nicht Gegenstand dieses Threads. Ebenso wenig die, aufgrund dessen du dich zu dem - von mir gelöschten - Beitrag entschlossen hattest.

Und wenn du darauf noch etwas erwidern möchtest, dann bitte per PN und nicht in diesen Thread.


----------



## Manaori (14. März 2011)

Ich verweise auf diesen Post @ Menelaos: 



Manaori schrieb:


> Blubb



Da ist zur Kernschmelze einiges erklärt.Eingetreten wird sie schon sein... die Frage ist die Standhaftigkeit der Behälter.


----------



## Kafka (14. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dann lösch es, es ist meine Meinung und die werden auch noch viele andere haben!
> 
> Zum Topic:
> 
> Es ist ja jetzt seit Ewigkeiten ein "hin und her". Wie lange dauert es überhaupt, bis so eine Schmelze eintritt? Ich meine, wenn da Brennstäbe schon Stundenlang nicht gekühlt werden, müsste es ja dann früher oder später losgehen? Aber in den Nachrichten ist es mal so und mal so. Erst heißt es, es stünde eine Kernschmelze bevor, dann ist wieder alles in Ordnung und das seit Stunden. Das regt mich schon so ein wenig auf, man weiss überhaupt nicht, was man glauben soll!



Vergiss nicht, die Leute dort machen natürlich alles was möglich ist um nen Supergau zu verhindern. Auch wenn die Sache wohl recht aussichtslos ist scheinen sie es doch zu schaffen die Lage heraus zu zögern. Vergiss nie die Unnachgiebigkeit und den Einfallsreichtum der Menschen in solchen Situationen, somit kann sich alles noch Tage hin ziehen.

Und wir sollten nicht vergessen, das die Leute die jetzt noch daran arbeiten das Schlimmste zu verhindern, es auch solange weiter versuchen bis ihre durch strahlung verbrannten Körper tot zu boden fallen!


----------



## Makalvian (14. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es ist ja jetzt seit Ewigkeiten ein "hin und her". Wie lange dauert es überhaupt, bis so eine Schmelze eintritt? Ich meine, wenn da Brennstäbe schon Stundenlang nicht gekühlt werden, müsste es ja dann früher oder später losgehen? Aber in den Nachrichten ist es mal so und mal so. Erst heißt es, es stünde eine Kernschmelze bevor, dann ist wieder alles in Ordnung und das seit Stunden. Das regt mich schon so ein wenig auf, man weiss überhaupt nicht, was man glauben soll!



Nach der Ausage gerade in der Disskusionrunde der ARD kann das niemand wirklich genau sagen, da es zwischen Wochen oder Monaten dauern kann.


----------



## MrBlaki (14. März 2011)

Morgen wird Tokio wohl mit der ersten "Wolke" rechnen können. (Quelle)
Erdachse um 10 Zentimeter verschoben und Japan wurde um 2 Meter richtung Festland geschoben.


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

Mod war schneller


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2011)

Fand eben im TV interessant, wie doch bestimmte Elemente des Universums 
das menschlich System "austricksen" und der Körper so "freiwillig" die Stoffe aufnimmt.

Jod (??) ... vergessen - geht aber in die Schildrüse -> Schildrüsenkrebs
Strontium90 - ähnelt sehr dem Calcium - darum geht es in die Knochen -> Leukämie

Und was ich eben noch erschreckender finde, 
wieviele radioaktive Elemente zusätzlich künstlich vom Menschen erschaffen wurden

-> *Periodensystem

*


MrBlaki schrieb:


> Erdachse um 10 Zentimeter verschoben und Japan wurde um 2 Meter richtung Festland geschoben.


Letzteres habe ich auch so in etwa gehört.
Wenn das mit Ersterem passiert, beeinfliußt das sicherlich auch dauerhaft das Klima.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2011)

"Nun gehts auch in der nächstsüdlichen Provinz Kanagawa und im Großraum Tokio mit deutlich ansteigenden Werten los" 

Quelle Twitter, keine Ahnung ob es stimmt.


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,750835,00.html


> Wind bläst radioaktive Wolke nach Tokio
> 
> Bislang wurde Tokio von dem Atomunfall weitgehend verschont - jetzt könnte sich das ändern: Der Wind dreht auf Nordost. Meteorologen glauben, dass er die Radioaktivität aus dem AKW Fukushima in dieser Nacht in die Millionenstadt trägt. Wie hoch wird die Strahlenbelastung sein?



Also im Ticker vom Spiegel steht nix


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also im Ticker vom Spiegel steht nix


Die Quelle ist auch Twitter User deswegen weis ich nicht ob es stimmt... ^^


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

> Wer glaubt, mehr Pech könne niemand haben, sieht sich getäuscht - die Natur hält noch zwei weitere Hiobsbotschaften für Tokio bereit:
> 
> * Zum einen ist sehr schwacher Wind mit Geschwindigkeiten von nur 10 bis 20 km/h vorhergesagt. "Das bedeutet, dass die radioaktive Wolke lange über Tokio hängen wird", sagt Wotawa.
> * Obendrein soll es in der Stadt ab Dienstagnachmittag Regen geben, der eineinhalb bis zwei Tage andauert. Dadurch würde ein beachtlicher Teil der strahlenden Partikel auf den Erdboden gelangen. "Das ist die ungünstigste Wetterlage, die man sich vorstellen kann", sagt Wotawa im Gespräch mit SPIEGEL ONLINE. "Viel schlimmer geht es eigentlich nicht mehr."



Ja klar ich wollte es dir ja auch nur wenn bestätigen  

Ahh den Twitter User kennt man


----------



## Grushdak (14. März 2011)

Übrigens - und das fand ich vorhin auch seltsam ... und wiederlegt eine hier vor paar Seiten behauptete Meinung.
Ein AKW kann sehr wohl durch nen Computerhack lahmgelegt werden, laut Ranga vorhin im TV.
Es kann dadurch z.B. das Kühlsystem lahmgelegt werden.

Fand's interessant & erschreckend zugleich, weiß auch nicht was ich davon halten soll ... 

Und wenn ich daran denke, daß Bergleute damals in Deutschland Uran abbauten und noch nichtmal wußten, 
daß es so gefährlich war ...

*ps. *


> Halbwertszeit nennt man dann diejenige Zeit, in der die ursprünglich vorhandene Menge zur Hälfte umgewandelt bzw. zerfallen ist.
> Sie ist für jedes Isotop eine charakteristische Konstante und beträgt z.B. bei [sup]238[/sup]U *4,4 x 10[sup]9[/sup] Jahre*.


*Quelle*

*pps.*
Wird Thorium in WoW bald umbenannt? 

arrrgh ... ich geh mich mal entspannen ^


----------



## Shackal (14. März 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Boah, Kommas und einmal durchlesen vor dem Posten, kann ja wohl nicht zu schwer sein.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia....rahlenkrankheit
> 
> Sind interessante Tabellen was tödlich ist, und wieviel Strahlung was verursacht.



es gab heute eine dokumentation über radioaktive strahlung und erfahrungen aus Tschernobyl in arte


----------



## Khayron (14. März 2011)

Focus Online vermeldet augenblicklich, dass radioaktives Wasser aus den Reaktordruckbehältern ins Meer geleitet wird.

http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/tsunami-in-japan/tid-21642/-live-ticker-nach-dem-erdbeben-droht-japan-eine-nuklearkatastrophe_aid_607447.html 


Bemerkenswert bleibt desweiteren Japans Regierungschef Naoto Kan - welcher sich persönlich um die Lösung der Krise mit dem Betreiber bemühen wird...


23:55 [Update] Japans Regierung geht von einer Beschädigung des Schutzmantels in Reaktor 2 der Anlage Fukushima 1 aus.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2011)

"[[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]23.37 Uhr] Ein BBC-Reporter berichtet von Untersuchungen in den Städten nahe Fukushima, die Einwohner seien auf radioaktive Verseuchung getestet worden. Offiziellen Angaben zufolge wurde nur bei wenigen Menschen leicht erhöhte Radioaktivität festgestellt. Das Vertrauen in solche Bekanntgaben jedoch schwindet."[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]http://www.spiegel.d...,750817,00.html[/font]


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

> *23:52: *Ein Teil des Schutzmantels eines Atomreaktors der Anlage Fukushima 1 ist nach Angaben der japanischen Regierung offenbar beschädigt worden. Regierungssprecher Yukio Edano sagte am frühen Dienstagmorgen, es scheine Schäden am unteren Teil des Schutzmantels von Reaktorblock 2 zu geben. Damit könnten erhebliche Mengen Radioaktivität entweichen.



Quelle: Focus online


----------



## Kafka (15. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Quelle: Focus online



Ich befürchte dieser Schaden kommt durch die geschmolzenen Brennstäbe, die sich jetzt durchfressen....


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

Bisher unbestätigte Gerüchte erneuter Explosion ... in Reaktor 2 ... bestätigen sich.

http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/tsunami-in-japan/tid-21642/-live-ticker-nach-dem-erdbeben-droht-japan-eine-nuklearkatastrophe_aid_607447.html


----------



## Kafka (15. März 2011)

Khayron schrieb:


> Bisher unbestätigte Gerüchte erneuter Explosion ... in Reaktor 2 ... bestätigen sich.
> 
> http://www.focus.de/...aid_607447.html



Ich befürchte ich hatte mit meinem vorigen Post recht, das dürfte das Reaktorgehäuse gewesen sein. Denn der Reaktorraum is ja schon vor par Stunden hochgegangen, also bleibt nix Anderes was explodieren kann...


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich befürchte ich hatte mit meinem vorigen Post recht, das dürfte das Reaktorgehäuse gewesen sein. Denn der Reaktorraum is ja schon vor par Stunden hochgegangen, also bleibt nix Anderes was explodieren kann...



Da könntest du Recht haben... hoffentlich sind die Folgen jetzt nicht zu verheerend.
Gerade schien sich die Lage ja etwas beruhigt zu haben und jetzt das...


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Eigentlich nicht... Reaktor 1 und 3 wurden durch Explosionen bereits beschädigt, nicht aber Reaktor 2 um den es jetzt geht.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ahvOPeMWXPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2ndsucks (15. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hans Söllner - Atomkraftwerk



des verstehn die ganzn saupreissn doch garned 

Edit: Aber... Hans Söllner <3


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Das Amerika mit ihren Leuten wieder zurück geflogen sind von Japan, wegen der Gefahr von den Strahlen. Das sagt schon alles.


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

Im Süden der Anlage sollen nunmehr erhöhte Strahlungswerte gemessen worden sein. 

http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/tsunami-in-japan/tid-21642/-live-ticker-nach-dem-erdbeben-droht-japan-eine-nuklearkatastrophe_aid_607447.html

Laut Wetterdiensten gab es während der Explosion Nordwind... was die Verbreitung somit möglich macht.


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

> *TimeOutTokyo* At 8.30am, 8217 micro sieverts were measured by the main gate at Fukushima Nuclear Plant 1 (NHK)





> *AntiAtomPiraten* #fukushima 1 00:57: Aus Reaktor No.3 steigt eine “dampfartige Substanz” auf. Deren Zusammensetzung ist unbekannt (cnn) http://bit.ly/eNGrAT





> *W7VOA* Japan Nucl. & Industrial Safety Agency: Reactor's pressure-suppression system likely damaged





> *W7VOA* TEPCO: All workers being evacuated except those critical for trying to cool the reactor



So in etwa sehen die ganzen Twittersammlungen aus...


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

8217 Mikrosievert pro Stunde am Kraftwerk Fukushima bestätigt. [spiegel-online]


----------



## 2ndsucks (15. März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich.
Vorher hat sich auch keiner drum gekümmert das tausende kleine Kinder verhungern,
jeden Tag sterben etliche Menschen an diversen Krankheiten weil keine medizinische Versorgung gewährleistet wird..
Natürlich ist es schrecklich und traurig..
Aber muss jetzt jeder aufpassen was er sagt und darf nicht mehr seinen gewohnten Tätigkeiten nachgehen?
Nich nur an dich sondern an die Allgemeinheit... hast mich grad nur so drauf gebracht.

PLÖTZLICH kümmert jeden das Leid der Welt.. Heuchlerrei, im Endeffekt interessierts doch den Großteil der Leute nen Scheiß.
Die meisten wollen sich doch nur wichtig machen...DAS ist traurig.


----------



## Kafka (15. März 2011)

Khayron schrieb:


> 8217 Mikrosievert pro Stunde am Kraftwerk Fukushima bestätigt. [spiegel-online]



Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind doch 70 Mikrosievert ne tötliche Dosis oder? (oder warens nur Sievert?)


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

2ndsucks schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.
> Vorher hat sich auch keiner drum gekümmert das tausende kleine Kinder verhungern,
> jeden Tag sterben etliche Menschen an diversen Krankheiten weil keine medizinische Versorgung gewährleistet wird..
> Natürlich ist es schrecklich und traurig..
> ...



Na du weißt doch bestimmt wie das ist.
Von Tot und Folter in Afrika berichten die Medien nunmal nicht - unmöglich dass sich dort eine Massen-Sensibilität entwickelt.

Seit 3 Tagen sieht man in den Medien hingegen alle 5 Minuten News über die Ereignisse in Japan.
NATÜRLICH sind die Menschen da sensibilisierter und jeden kümmert es auf seine Weise.

Ich denke man kann den Leuten hier nur eingeschränkt den Vorwurf machen, es würde sie nicht interessieren.
Kaum jemand spricht davon was woanders jeden Tag passiert. Fast niemand weiß davon, also kümmert es auch keinen. Das ist leider die Realität.


----------



## yves1993 (15. März 2011)

Grml, ich fand und finde Röntgen als Einheit für den Verstrahlungsgrad immernoch die übersichtlichste Einheit... Mit den Zahlen der Röntgen / Zeiteinheit konnte ich mehr Anfangen in Bezug "Wieviel xx/xx ist wie stark gefährlich" als mit den ganzen SI Einheiten...

Gibts wirklich nirgends eine ungefähre Tabellenansicht mit der gefährlichkeit von Sv?

Kann mit der Zahl 8,2k mSv nicht viel anfangen... 

zB wurden damals auf dem Dach des Reaktorblocks 4 des AKWs Tschernobyl beim Einsatz der Liquidatoren ein Messwert von 12000 Röntgen/ Stunde gemessen. Nur zur veranschaulichung: Der normale atmosphärischer Strahlenwert liegt bei 12&#956; Röntgen.

Wer sich dort also um die 30 Sekunden aufhielt, hat seine maximal verträgliche Strahlendosis für ein ganzes Jahr abbekommen. (Bitte beachtet dass diese Angaben nicht 100% rein Mathematisch sind, sie entspringen nur meinem Wissenstand der Katastrophe von Tschernobyl als die Liquidatoren auf dem Dach den Schutt weggeräumt haben und kein Arbeiter mehr als 45 Sekunden dort bleiben durfte.)

Alles in allem: Könnte mir jemand vielleicht sagen, inwiefern ich mir das jetzt mit Sv vorstellen kann? Finde auf Wikipedia nichts darüber, nur Begriffserklärungen die mir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

2ndsucks schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.
> Vorher hat sich auch keiner drum gekümmert das tausende kleine Kinder verhungern,
> jeden Tag sterben etliche Menschen an diversen Krankheiten weil keine medizinische Versorgung gewährleistet wird..
> Natürlich ist es schrecklich und traurig..
> ...



Ich habe nur Mitleid weil Japan auch ein sehr fleißiges Land ist, viele große Auto - und Elektrohersteller sind von Japan. Hast du schonmal gelesen was für Schäden das sind für die jeweiligen Großkonzere? Heutzutage geht vieles mehr um die Wirtschaft. In Afrika gibts einfach nichts zu verlieren, außer in Südafrika, welches zu einer der wichtigsten Länder der Welt gehört. 

Japan hat zurzeit einfach viel in der Wirtschaft mit beizutragen. 4 größter Lieferant für Amerika (China, Kanda, Mexiko, Japan mit 6% und Deutschland mit 5% an Importanteilen)
Einfach sich mal bisschen über das Land informieren, wenn Deutschland jetzt kaputt gehen würde, das hätte einen sehr großen Einfluss auf die Wirtschaft.


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich habe nur Mitleid weil Japan auch ein sehr fleißiges Land ist, viele große Auto - und Elektrohersteller sind von Japan. Hast du schonmal gelesen was für Schäden das sind für die jeweiligen Großkonzere? Heutzutage geht vieles mehr um die Wirtschaft. In Afrika gibts einfach nichts zu verlieren, außer in Südafrika, welches zu einer der wichtigsten Länder der Welt gehört.
> 
> Japan hat zurzeit einfach viel in der Wirtschaft mit beizutragen. 4 größter Lieferant für Amerika (China, Kanda, Mexiko, Japan mit 6% und Deutschland mit 5% an Importanteilen)
> Einfach sich mal bisschen über das Land informieren, wenn Deutschland jetzt kaputt gehen würde, das hätte einen sehr großen Einfluss auf die Wirtschaft.



Und genau diese Denkweise ist es, die jegliche Moralvorstellungen heutzutage in den Hintergrund drängen.

Dass die Menschen in Afrika genauso viel Wert sind wie Deutsche oder Japaner, sollte selbstverständlich sein. Davon sind wir aber meilenweit entfernt und wir entfernen uns jeden Tag mehr davon.

Aber das sollte in diesem Thread nicht Thema sein, genauso wie Politik-Diskussionen um AKW Laufzeiten.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das Amerika mit ihren Leuten wieder zurück geflogen sind von Japan, wegen der Gefahr von den Strahlen. Das sagt schon alles.



Quelle? hab ich nicht mitgekriegt hocke nur auf dem liveticker hier http://www.n-tv.de/S...cle2810866.html





Soramac schrieb:


> Ich habe nur Mitleid weil Japan auch ein sehr fleißiges Land ist, viele große Auto - und Elektrohersteller sind von Japan. Hast du schonmal gelesen was für Schäden das sind für die jeweiligen Großkonzere? Heutzutage geht vieles mehr um die Wirtschaft. In Afrika gibts einfach nichts zu verlieren, außer in Südafrika, welches zu einer der wichtigsten Länder der Welt gehört.
> 
> Japan hat zurzeit einfach viel in der Wirtschaft mit beizutragen. 4 größter Lieferant für Amerika (China, Kanda, Mexiko, Japan mit 6% und Deutschland mit 5% an Importanteilen)
> Einfach sich mal bisschen über das Land informieren, wenn Deutschland jetzt kaputt gehen würde, das hätte einen sehr großen Einfluss auf die Wirtschaft.



Und wenn interessiert das? Was geht hier nicht um die Wirtschaft es geht um das Leben von sovielen Menschen und du schnackst was von Wirtschaft? Meine fresse -.-


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Und wenn interessiert das? Was geht hier nicht um die Wirtschaft es geht um das Leben von sovielen Menschen und du schnackst was von Wirtschaft? Meine fresse -.-



Lern einfach mal lesen. Ich habe das nicht einfach hier so in dem Raum geworfen, sondern auf einen Beitrag geantwortet.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Lern einfach mal lesen. Ich habe das nicht einfach hier so in dem Raum geworfen, sondern auf einen Beitrag geantwortet.



Zitat: "Ich habe nur Mitleid weil Japan auch ein sehr fleißiges Land ist"

das war der erste Satz deiner Antwort, und der klingt für mich nicht nach ner Antwort in der du nicht sagst das es dir egal ist.

Hatt das jetzt jemand verstanden ka wie ichs schreiben soll ..


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Habe schon in den anderen Beiträgen in diesem Thread gesagt, dass ich ebenso Mitleid für all die Menschen habe die zurzeit in Not sind und Familienmitglieder verloren haben oder Freunde. Verfolge ständig die Nachrichten, nur habe es etwas erklärt was die Folgen sind für so ein Land wie Japan.


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. März 2011)

2ndsucks schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.


Ich kann deine Meinung zum Teil nachvollziehen. Allerdings muss ich mich fragen, ob es wirklich nötig ist, sich mit all dem Leid auf der Welt
auseinandergsetzt haben zu müssen, damit man sich über die Situation in Japan auslassen darf. Klingt für mich etwas unfair. Vor allem, wenn ich bedenke, wie viele Jugendliche wir hier im Forum haben (mich eingeschlossen).

Das soll jetzt keine große Diskussion von meiner Seite aus werden werden. Welchses Verhalten hier gerade richtig oder falsch wäre ist mit Sicherheit diskutabel. Allerdings geht es in diesem Thread nun mal um das Thema *Not in Japan*. Und das soll bitte auch so weitergeführt werden.


----------



## Ellie (15. März 2011)

Hallo Community.
Nach den katastrophalen Nachrichten aus Japan, beschäftigen mich natürlich die damit verbundenen globalen Auswirkungen. Und dies einfach aus der Sicht eines in Technologie verliebten Verbrauchers. Ich will hier keinen Abhandlung schaffen, inwieweit Japan den Elektronikmarkt beeinflusst oder wie die Vernetzungen sind. Mich interessiert einfach, was zu erwarten ist und welche Auswirkungen die Geschehnisse in Japan auf den Hardware- und Technologiemarkt haben werden. Dies zum einen natürlich technologisch (Forschung und Entwicklung), als auch finanziell (Stichwort Preissteigerungen oder Bauteileknappheit). Meine Bescheidenen Kenntnisse in Wirtschaftswissenschaften lassen da aber nichts Gutes erahnen.
Wie denkt ihr darüber? Wie wird sich der Markt die nächsten Wochen, Monate oder Jahre entwickeln?


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

In jedem Fall spitzt sich die dortige Lage weiterhin zu, nach der Explosion des Reaktors 2 hat wohl auch ein Feuer im 4 Reaktorgebäude gewütet. Die Amerikaner sind aus dem gefährdeten Gebiet entwichen, halten allerdings die Hilfe aufrecht [N24]
Die japanische Bevölkerung wurde "erneut" vor erhöhter Strahlung gewarnt, bzw. evakuiert.
Anzumerken bleibt dabei ein ausgesprochenes Flugverbot...

http://www.heute.de

[Update] Im 4 Reaktor soll gebrauchter Brennstoff weiterhin brennen oder gebrannt haben - Strahlung kann somit in die Atmosphäre entweichen.


----------



## Chakalaker (15. März 2011)

Ich denke das japanische Produkte teurer werden und das auch zu Recht, sie müssen das Geld für den Wiederaufbau ja irgendwo hernehmen 
Und technologisch gesehen wird es jetzt evtl etwas langsamer voran gehen da man ja Prioritäten setzen muss, und das sollte der Wiederaufbau sein^^


----------



## Sin (15. März 2011)

Persönliche Meinung:

+1 Woche: Die Aktienmärkte der großen westlichen Börsen wie DAX und Dowjones normalisieren sich. Große Energieunternehmen brauchen jedoch noch etwas um sich von dem Schock zu erholen. Sie investieren zukünftig stärker in Erneuerbare Energien. Die Bundesregierung streicht die geplante Einspeisevergütung kürzung für Solar und Windenergie um den Wachstum voranzutreiben. 

+ 1,5 Wochen: Die Asiatischen Märkte normalisieren sich, dem SSE Composite geht es besser als je zuvor. Toyota und die großen wichtigen Industrien in Japan nehmen ihren normalen Betrieb wieder auf. 

+2 - 4 Wochen: Das gröbste ist Überwunden, der Nikkei Index normalisiert sich langsam und steigt wieder auf über 1000 Punkte.


----------



## shadow24 (15. März 2011)

Ellie schrieb:


> Hallo Community.
> Nach den katastrophalen Nachrichten aus Japan, beschäftigen mich natürlich die damit verbundenen globalen Auswirkungen. Und dies einfach aus der Sicht eines in Technologie verliebten Verbrauchers. Ich will hier keinen Abhandlung schaffen, inwieweit Japan den Elektronikmarkt beeinflusst oder wie die Vernetzungen sind. Mich interessiert einfach, was zu erwarten ist und welche Auswirkungen die Geschehnisse in Japan auf den Hardware- und Technologiemarkt haben werden. Dies zum einen natürlich technologisch (Forschung und Entwicklung), als auch finanziell (Stichwort Preissteigerungen oder Bauteileknappheit). Meine Bescheidenen Kenntnisse in Wirtschaftswissenschaften lassen da aber nichts Gutes erahnen.
> Wie denkt ihr darüber? Wie wird sich der Markt die nächsten Wochen, Monate oder Jahre entwickeln?




also da kannst du eigentlich ziemlich schnell über google tausend berichte zu lesen.ich hab mal ein wirtschaftlichen aspekt herausgesucht,der ein paar weitere links beherbergt.vlt ist das ja schon für dich ausreichend...was da noch alles kommen kann, kann selbst der grösste wirtschaftskenner nicht vorhersagen.viel zu viel ist noch im unklaren mit den AKWs udn deren auswirkungen...
http://www.suite101.de/content/tsunami-in-japan-die-weltweiten-wirtschaftliche-auswirkungen-a105199


----------



## Rotel (15. März 2011)

Ich glaub was er sagen wollte war folgendes:

Entwickelt sich die Lage in Japan weiter so wie bisher hat dies Folgen für jeden von uns. Wer dem wiederspricht hat einfach keine Ahnung von globaler Wirtschaft.
Das zieht sich dann auch auf die angesprochenen Entwicklungsländer weiter. Die Menschen dort sind von unserer Hilfe abhängig. 

Kommt es dort zum Worst-Case Szenario incl. Verstrahlung von Tokio und dessen ungefähr 30Mio Menschen, dann Prost!

Ich zietiere mal:



> In Tschernobyl waren zwei Tage nach dem Unfall bereits Menschen durch akute Strahlenkrankheit gestorben. Akute Strahlenkrankheit führt zu sofortiger Übelkeit und Schwäche. Dann folgt die sogenannte «Walking-Ghost-Phase», bei der man sich mehrere Tage wohlfühlen kann, bevor die Sterbephase eingeleitet wird: Zelltod im Magen-Darm-Trakt, starker Durchfall, Blutungen, Tod innert weniger Tage.
> 
> Durch den Tschernobyl- Super-GAU starben verhältnismässig wenige Menschen den schnellen Tod. Von den Abertausenden Menschen, die an den Aufräumarbeiten beteiligt waren, erhielten rund 1000 schwere bis tödliche Strahlendosen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shackal (15. März 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Ich denke das japanische Produkte teurer werden und das auch zu Recht, sie müssen das Geld für den Wiederaufbau ja irgendwo hernehmen
> Und technologisch gesehen wird es jetzt evtl etwas langsamer voran gehen da man ja Prioritäten setzen muss, und das sollte der Wiederaufbau sein^^



Wenn der Markt die mehrpreise bezahlt ?

Was amchst du wenn ein produkt 30% mehr kostet aber du eher laufend weniger geld verdiehnst ?
heute wird aber eher geld aus dem nichst geschaffen und um Japan auf die Füsse zu stellen sind extrem große mengen von Geld nötig.

Ich schätze aber das Große teile von Japan eher evakiert werden und auf die welt wie Europa/USA/China dann verteilt werden da jetzts chond er ganze Norden betroffen ist von Radioaktive verseuchung.


----------



## Shackal (15. März 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung:
> 
> +1 Woche: Die Aktienmärkte der großen westlichen Börsen wie DAX und Dowjones normalisieren sich. Große Energieunternehmen brauchen jedoch noch etwas um sich von dem Schock zu erholen. Sie investieren zukünftig stärker in Erneuerbare Energien. Die Bundesregierung streicht die geplante Einspeisevergütung kürzung für Solar und Windenergie um den Wachstum voranzutreiben.
> 
> ...



Die Börsen von europa und usa werden seid September letzten Jahres künstlich gedopt also wenn es nach unten gehtw eiss du das Private anleger ihre Aktien abstoßen aberd as wird mit Künstlichen Geld innerhalb kurzer zeit ausgeglichen.


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

Es bleibt unbestritten höchst gefährlich für die gesamte Welt, ob nun in direkter Folge durch Verstrahlung/Verseuchung oder aber wirtschaftlicher Auswirkungen - welche man heute keinesfalls absehen kann. 
Da die Menschheit zum Glück in der jüngeren Vergangenheit keine derartigen Szenarien erlebt hatte fällt es nun einmal so aus, dass man Tschernobyl als Vergleich heranzieht. 
Und selbst wenn nicht alle Faktoren wissenschaftlich vergleichbar sind - letztendliche Auswirkungen sind gleich... schlecht ...zu nennen.
Damit das Schlimmste verhindert wird - kämpfen dort Menschen - das sollten wir nicht vergessen, ganz unabhängig davon ob man nun "Sake" mag oder nicht. 
Das die Amerikaner auch im Angesicht erhöhter/gefährlicher Strahlung hilfsbereit "bleiben" ist ein sicheres Zeichen für die Qualität der Gefährdung...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wt0KdwkZJEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Shit, schaut euch die fast leeren Strassen an, Normaler weise sind die Proben voll...  *gänze haut*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2011)

[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]*+++ Löcher in äußerer Reaktorhülle +++*

[10.38 Uhr] In der Wand von Reaktor 4 des Atomkraftwerks Fukushima I klaffen zwei acht Quadratmeter große Löcher. Das berichtete die Nachrichtenagentur Jiji Press unter Berufung auf die Nukleare Sicherheitsagentur des Industrieministeriums. Der Kraftwerkbetreiber Tepco hatte den Behörden die Löcher in der Nordwestwand des Reaktors gemeldet.


http://www.spiegel.d...,750954,00.html[/font]

EDIT:

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]*+++ Infineon zieht Mitarbeiter aus Tokio ab +++*

[11.02 Uhr] Der Chip-Hersteller Infineon hat Mitarbeiterin in Tokio angeboten, sie könnten wegen der AKW-Probleme in einem der anderen beiden Standorte im Süden des Landes unterkommen. Von 95 Beschäftigten seien 20 Beschäftigte bisher darauf eingegangen, teilte das Unternehmen mit. Insgesamt hat Infineon rund 100 Mitarbeiter in Japan, primär Vertriebs- und Marketingspezialisten

[/font]


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

Eizologe schrieb:


> [...]



/reported


@Topic
Ich mache mir ernsthafte Sorgen um Tokio. Wenn die Wolke da rüberschwappt und die Bevölkerung es sogar teilweise gar nicht genau weiß aufgrund der falschen oder mangelhaften Darstellung der Medien und der Regierung... was wird dort passieren...?
Genau genommen müssten die Leute alle die Stadt verlassen, was in einer Millionenstadt natürlich leichter gesagt als getan ist.


----------



## Kafka (15. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> /reported
> 
> 
> @Topic
> ...



Ich hab mir schon gestern gedacht, als die Anzeichen auf ne Wolke die auf Tokio zu steuert spärker wurden, das man mit na Evakoierung anfangen sollte. Aber dafür hätte man viele grosse Schiffe gebraucht. Denn man hätte die Leute über 2 Fronten vergleichsweise schnell aus der Stadt schaffen können, halt über den Seeweg mit den Schiffen (also nicht so kleine Bötchen, sondern eher etwas in den Grössen von Flugzeugträgern) und über den Landweg. In 24 Stunden hätte man zwar nicht alle raus holen können, aber dennoch verdammt viele.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Meinung zum Teil nachvollziehen. Allerdings muss ich mich fragen, ob es wirklich nötig ist, sich mit all dem Leid auf der Welt
> auseinandergsetzt haben zu müssen, damit man sich über die Situation in Japan auslassen darf. Klingt für mich etwas unfair. Vor allem, wenn ich bedenke, wie viele Jugendliche wir hier im Forum haben (mich eingeschlossen).




Nunja, die Naturkatastrophe in Haiti mit dem Erdbeben war auch schlimm gewesen und jedes Land war sofort da gewesen umzuhelfen. Die ganze Welt würde nur nicht auf Japan schauen, wenn es sich ''nur'' um ein Erdbeben und Tsunami gehandelt hätte, sondern in diesem Fall noch um eine Atomkatastrophe. Denn bei diesem Fall wie bei Tschernobyl hat es sogar auch Deutschland erwischt und andere Länder. 

Deswegen ist es auch sinnlos, die Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland abzuschalten. Denn dann würde man den Strom teuer im Ausland einkaufen und wenn es dort in Frankreich oder Spanien rummst, was ist denn dann? Das verstehen viele nicht.


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon gestern gedacht, als die Anzeichen auf ne Wolke die auf Tokio zu steuert spärker wurden, das man mit na Evakoierung anfangen sollte. Aber dafür hätte man viele grosse Schiffe gebraucht. Denn man hätte die Leute über 2 Fronten vergleichsweise schnell aus der Stadt schaffen können, halt über den Seeweg mit den Schiffen (also nicht so kleine Bötchen, sondern eher etwas in den Grössen von Flugzeugträgern) und über den Landweg. In 24 Stunden hätte man zwar nicht alle raus holen können, aber dennoch verdammt viele.



Naja es wäre ja schon gut wenn sie wenigstens JETZT damit anfangen würden.
Angenommen die Strahlung erreicht Tokio heute tatsächlich, wären die meisten Menschen in 1-2 Tagen raus aus der Stadt, wodurch sie nicht soviel Strahlung abbekommen würden.
Aber jetzt wird ewig gewartet und warscheinlich werden viele viele Menschen in 20-30 Jahren Krebs bekommen.

Tolle Aussichten...



Soramac schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es auch sinnlos, die Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland abzuschalten. Denn dann würde man den Strom teuer im Ausland einkaufen und wenn es dort in Frankreich oder Spanien rummst, was ist denn dann? Das verstehen viele nicht.




Die Meinung kann ich nicht teilen... Deutschland kann alleine schonmal 7 (!!!) AKWs abschalten weil sie überschüssigen Strom produzieren.
Diese AKWs braucht kein Mensch. Und die anderen könnte man Stück für Stück durch neue Energien ersetzen.

Es bräuchte nicht ein Fitzelchen Strom im Ausland gekauft zu werden... man müsste nur hier mal was ändern...


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Meinung kann ich nicht teilen... Deutschland kann alleine schonmal 7 (!!!) AKWs abschalten weil sie überschüssigen Strom produzieren.
> Diese AKWs braucht kein Mensch. Und die anderen könnte man Stück für Stück durch neue Energien ersetzen.
> 
> Es bräuchte nicht ein Fitzelchen Strom im Ausland gekauft zu werden... man müsste nur hier mal was ändern...




Trotzdem wäre damit das Problem Allgemein nicht behoben, wenn andere Länder weiterhin Atomkraftwerke besitzen. Durch welche neue Energie soll dies ersetzt werden? Atomkraftwerke sind weiterhin die effiziente und Umweltfreundlichste Art Energie zu produzieren. Windräder kann man nämlich auch nicht kreuz und quer in Deutschland hinklatschen. Mit Kohlenkraftwerken biste wieder bei der Umwelt.


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre damit das Problem Allgemein nicht behoben, wenn andere Länder weiterhin Atomkraftwerke besitzen. Durch welche neue Energie soll dies ersetzt werden? Atomkraftwerke sind weiterhin die effiziente und Umweltfreundlichste Art Energie zu produzieren. Windräder kann man nämlich auch nicht kreuz und quer in Deutschland hinklatschen. Mit Kohlenkraftwerken biste wieder bei der Umwelt.



Ja, wie umweltfreundlich AKWs sind, sieht man ja momentan wieder. 

Es müssen über kurz oder lang natürlich andere Länder auch mitziehen... es darf internationaler Bestimmungen zur Abschaffung von Kernenergie... das ist die einzig konsequente Maßnahme.
Und wenn man sich ernsthaft drum bemüht, werden auch alle Länder langfristig umsatteln können.

Die meisten wollen nur nicht, aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen meistens.


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Atomkraftwerke sind weiterhin die [...] Umweltfreundlichste Art Energie zu produzieren.


Schon sehr umweldfreundlich, tonnenweise nuklearen Müll in einem alten Salzbergwerk zwischen zu lagern, weil man noch immer nicht genau weiss, wo man damit eigentlich hin soll. Spitze... wirklich.

Effizient... ja, tatsächlich ist es das. Es wird Zeit, nach Alternativen zu schauen - die Möglichkeiten sind ja da, ob dir oder der Atomindustrie das nun gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Kafka (15. März 2011)

Nachbeben in Japan der Stärke 6,3! quelle n24


----------



## RedShirt (15. März 2011)

Ich dafür, neue Stellen zu schaffen:

Stromerzeuger.

Da gibts n großen Radelpark, 500 Fahrräder an Dynamos dran.
Jeder 8h/Tag.

Adieu fette Gesellschaft.
Adieu Energiesorgen.


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Schon sehr umweldfreundlich, tonnenweise nuklearen Müll in einem alten Salzbergwerk zwischen zu lagern, weil man noch immer nicht genau weiss, wo man damit eigentlich hin soll. Spitze... wirklich.
> 
> Effizient... ja, tatsächlich ist es das. Es wird Zeit, nach Alternativen zu schauen - die Möglichkeiten sind ja da, ob dir oder der Atomindustrie das nun gefällt oder nicht.


Dann zähl mir bitte mal ein paar effiziente und umweltfreundliche Alternativen auf.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre damit das Problem Allgemein nicht behoben, wenn andere Länder weiterhin Atomkraftwerke besitzen.



Historisch betrachtet musste eine Nation immer den "ersten Schritt" machen und als gutes beispiel vorran gehen. Siehe Mauerfall und die grade aufkeimende Demokratiebewegung im Orient.

P.s.: Ich habe nichts gegen erhöhte Strompreise oder sogar rationierten Strom in einer Übergangszeit wenn dadruch der Übergang zu erneuerbaren Energien gesichert ist. Allerdings wird das niemals der Fall sein, die Disskusion wird wieder ein paar Monate durch die Medien gehen, eventuell werden nach dem Moratorium ein paar der ältesten AKWs als Bauernopfer abgeschaltet und wir haben damit immer noch ca.140 Atomkraftwerke in Europa. Grundsätzlich ändert sich in unserer Zeit doch nie etwas an bestehenden Problemen, da eine Umsetzung nicht wirtschaftlich wäre. Was in der heutigen zeit nicht wirtschaftlich ist wird auch nicht umgesetzt, basta und ende.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2011)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]*+++ Keine Gesundheitsgefahren für Europäer +++*



[13.11 Uhr] Nach Ansicht der EU-Kommission gibt es für Menschen in Europa keinerlei Gesundheitsgefahren. "Es gibt derzeit keinen Hinweis darauf, dass die radioaktive Verseuchung möglicherweise andere Teile der Welt als Japan und insbesondere die EU betreffen könnte", sagte ein Sprecher der EU-Kommission, betonte aber: "Die Lage kann sich ständig verändern."[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,750954,00.html[/font]


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann zähl mir bitte mal ein paar effiziente und umweltfreundliche Alternativen auf.


cO

Was genau ist an "Es wird Zeit nach Alternativen zu schauen." falsch zu verstehen? Wenn ich DIE Lösung hätte würde ich wohl kaum hier rumsurfen.

Geothermische Kraftwerke, Wasserkraftwerke, Gezeitenkraftwerke, Wasserstoffkraftwerke etc.pp.

Das Kernenergie die momentan effizienteste Energiegewinnung ist sage ich doch, ich finde es dennoch unverantwortlich. Die Gelder sind da, die Möglichkeiten sind da -> Forschung!



> *13.18 Uhr: *Die Strahlung in Fukushima ist weiter gestiegen. Die gemessenen Werte seien so hoch, dass das Personal nicht weiter in den Kontrollräumen des Reaktors bleiben könne, berichtete die japanische Nachrichtenagentur Kyodo.



Klar, solange nichts passiert ist Kernenergie scheinbar eine tolle Sache... nun aber, geht es vielen vielen Menschen erneut buchstäblich an den Kragen, und das nicht nur zwei Wochen, sondern Jahrzehnte. Was mit Gorleben passiert weiss auch noch niemand... ist ja kein Endlager, sondern nur ein "Zwischenlager".

Schau dir doch mal an, was für Mengen an radioaktiven Müll alleine dort eingelagert sind. Da darf man garnicht an Le Hague, Majak, Seversk etc.pp. denken. Also wem da nicht mulmig wird...


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

Atomenergie energisch abzulehnen und als total umweltunfreundlich zu bezeichnen
finde ich etwas sehr fragwürdig.

Erstmal kommen viele der verwendeten Isotope der Kernenergie eh in der Natur vor -
halt nur nicht so sehr angereichert auf kleinstem Gebiet.
Sie sind aber in unserer Umwelt enthalten.

Ob die künstlichen radioaktiven Elemente nötig waren ... wahrscheinlich nur der Ausbeute wegen erschaffen.

Und was ist mit Erdöl, Erdgas, Kohle, Wind, Sonne anderen Rohstoffen oder gar Wasser selbst?!
Was diese Stoffe und Quellen bisher auch schon angerichtet haben - ist auch in dem Vergleich alles andere als umweltfreundlich.

Dann bleibt ja wohl nicht viel übrig an Alternativen.
Und ich glaub kaum, daß man mit nem Fahrraddynamo die benötigte Energie der Welt erzeugen kann - klingt sehr naiv.

Und wenn ich sehe, wie z.B. gemault wird, wenn die Server mal paar Stunden off sind ...
möcht ich nicht wissen, wenn mal länger gar kein Saft da ist, weil entweder an Strom gespart wird oder keine Alternative da ist.

Wir können bei derzeitigem Stand nicht sofort alle AKWs (und die anderen "umweltunfreundlichen" Quellen) abschalten.

Viele viele meckern nur - nutzen aber das dennoch, gegen das sie sind -
auch die Demonstranten, wie man bei den Demo sehen konnte.
Und es kann mir keiner sagen, er hätte ja keine Wahl.
Wer so energisch dagegen ist, findet auch nen Weg, es nicht zu nutzen!!

soweit mal dazu


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Fordere ich doch garnicht... 

Ich lehne sie auch nicht kategorisch ab, was ich aber ablehne sind Kürzungen für die wissentschaftlichen Forschungen die eben in Alternative Energien gehen sollten. Natürlich sind Winkrafträder HEUTE nicht sehr effizient - Atomkraftwerke waren in ihren Anfängen das aber auch nicht so wie es heute der Fall ist. Sie wurden durch Forschung auf dem Gebiet effizienter.



> Und was ist mit [...] Wind, Sonne [...] oder gar Wasser selbst?! Was diese Stoffe und Quellen bisher auch schon angerichtet haben - ist auch in dem Vergleich alles andere als umweltfreundlich.


Das ist ein Witz oder?

EDIT: In der Regel kannst du bei deinem Energieversorger Strom aus erneuerbaren Energien beantragen - ob und wie weit das dann tatsächlich der Fall ist weiss ich nicht, zumindest ist es ein Anfang.


----------



## skyline930 (15. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Was genau ist an "Es wird Zeit nach Alternativen zu schauen." falsch zu verstehen? Wenn ich DIE Lösung hätte würde ich wohl kaum hier rumsurfen.



Meinst du nicht das an alternativen Mitteln zur Energieerzeugung gearbeitet wird?! Nur gibt es *momentan* keine *effiziente und "umweltschonende"* (solange natürlich nichts passiert ~.~) Alternative - wir sind auf Atomstrom angewiesen. ("wir" bezieht sich nicht auf die Grünen 100+ tausend Euro im Jahr verdienen und denen es wurst wieviel sie für Strom bezahlen. Ich mag Strom als etwas "normales", und was man sich auch leisten kann.)


----------



## Lily:) (15. März 2011)

Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die Kernschmelze(n) bereits eingetreten sind,
ist doch die einzige Möglichkeit, das Schlimmste daran zu verhindern,
die Kern"gehäuse"(?) stabil zu halten.

So könnte man den Hauptteil der radioaktiven Elemente doch versiegeln, oder?
Ist das nur durch Kühlung möglich?

Gibt es keine Metalle o.ä. die diese große Hitze überstehen würden,
sodass nur wenig austritt?

(Ist natürlich eine theoretische Frage, in der kurzen Zeitspanne wird sowas nicht möglich sein...leider)


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Erdöl, Erdgas, Kohle, Wind, Sonne anderen Rohstoffen oder gar Wasser selbst?!
> Was diese Stoffe und Quellen bisher auch schon angerichtet haben - ist auch in dem Vergleich alles andere als umweltfreundlich.



Den entscheidenen Punkt hast du nicht verstanden. Wenns ne Explosion im Kohlekraftwerk gibt, ist das schrecklich und eventuell sterben sogar Menschen. Wenns nen Kurzschluss in der Windmühle geben sollte oder das Rotor blatt abfliegt und jemanden den Kopf absägt ist das auch tragisch. Aber überall dort kann man als Menschheit wieder neuanfangen, neu aufabauen und auch die schlimmsten katastrophen kann man überstehen und danach wieder neubeginnen. Bei atomkraft gibts kein Neuanfang, wir schaffen es mit der Atomkraft den Planten in kürzester irreparabel zu zerstören. Auf alle Zeit....und denk dran die jetzige Generation umfasst vllt 100 Jahre. Wie lang gibts die Erde noch gleich? 5 MILLIARDEN Jahre?!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Metalle o.ä. die diese große Hitze überstehen würden,
> sodass nur wenig austritt?


Ne, das Zeug Frisst sich durch alle Material durch die wir kennen... ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (15. März 2011)

Abgase der anderen Kraftwerke sind auch nichts anderes als der schleichende Tod.


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das an alternativen Mitteln zur Energieerzeugung gearbeitet wird?! Nur gibt es *momentan* keine *effiziente und "umweltschonende"* (solange natürlich nichts passiert ~.~) Alternative - wir sind auf Atomstrom angewiesen. ("wir" bezieht sich nicht auf die Grünen 100+ tausend Euro im Jahr verdienen und denen es wurst wieviel sie für Strom bezahlen. Ich mag Strom als etwas "normales", und was man sich auch leisten kann.)


Nein, wir in Deutschland sind nicht auf Atomstrom angewiesen... es ist nur billiger.

Klar wird auf dem Gebiet geforscht, aber nicht genug! Das ist der springende Punkt... da nimmt man die Energieversorger schon in die Forschungspflicht und lässt sich lapidar abspeisen. Klar, als Energieversorger wäre mein Interesse auch eher gering - logisch, nicht wahr?



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Abgase der anderen Kraftwerke sind auch nichts anderes als der schleichende Tod.


Dennoch sind sie im Gegensatz zu radioaktiven Material, abbaubar. Das ein anderes Kraftwerk, welches auf ein Prinzip des Verbrennens zurückgreift, auch der Umwelt schadet steht doch garnicht zur Diskussion. 

Wasser-, Gezeiten-, Wind- und Sonnenkraftwerke haben übrigens kaum Abgase - ein etwaiges Wasserstoffkraftwerk ebenfalls nicht. Gefährlich wäre letzteres bei einem Unfall auch - aber eben nur in diesem Augenblick, und nicht 25 Jahre später noch.


----------



## Lily:) (15. März 2011)

Danke Sam_Fischer 

Nun lese ich, dass das Personal nicht mehr im Kontrollzentrum des Reaktors bleiben könne...
wenn man bedenkt, dass nun Stufe 6 von 7 erreicht wurde- mal ehrlich...

Kann der Mensch überhaupt noch etwas retten?


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Den entscheidenen Punkt hast du nicht verstanden.


So so, ich habe nicht verstanden ...

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie es 30 Jahre nach Kohleabbau aussehen kann.
Ich glaub kaum, daß dieser Baum (die Wälder) sich erholt (erholen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war dort in den Wäldern im Winter Langskilaufen.
Ich kam mir vor, wie in einer Totenlandschaft - nur solche Baumquirle ala Marterphäle. 

Und wie sieht es mit Erdöl aus - hat man ja bei Schell gesehen.
Das Luftbild der Katastrophe sah schon der biblischen Offerbarung sehr ähnlich.

Aber gut, natürlich sind AKWs die, die bei Katastrophen meist weitaus schlimmere Schäden verursachen.
Und bei den anderen Ebergiequellen wird ständig verbessert - hoffentlich nun noch intensiver.

Der Mensch steht sich letztendlich selbst im Wege.
Alle wollen zurück zur Natur - aber nur nicht zu Fuß.


----------



## RedShirt (15. März 2011)

Was Wasserkraft anrichtet, sieht man an der Küste Japans =)
Gegen Wasserkraft! Lasst uns zu umweltfreundlicheren.......naja.

Laßt doch mal den ersten Stausee platzen, dann seht ihr, was *Kraft* im Wasser wirklich bedeutet... oder gewinnt man den Strom aus mickrigen Gebirgsbächen...   

Wenn die Nordsee mit Windrädern voll ist, habt ihr genug Strom.

Jeder Kuh(=Fleischproduktion) einen Absaugstutzen an den Anus - und das entweichende Methan abfüllen, verflüssigen und als Treibstoff verschachern.

Lasst uns kreativ sein.


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und bei den anderen Ebergiequellen wird ständig verbessert - hoffentlich nun noch intensiver.
> 
> Der Mensch steht sich letztendlich selbst im Wege.
> Alle wollen zurück zur Natur - aber nur nicht zu Fuß.




Mein Reden...


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Was Wasserkraft anrichtet, sieht man an der Küste Japans =)
> Gegen Wasserkraft! Lasst uns zu umweltfreundlicheren.......naja.
> 
> Laßt doch mal den ersten Stausee platzen, dann seht ihr, was *Kraft* im Wasser wirklich bedeutet... oder gewinnt man den Strom aus mickrigen Gebirgsbächen...


Lass mal den Drei-Schluchten-Damm in China brechen, dann wirds ziemlich ungemütlich 


Potpotom schrieb:


> Nein, wir in Deutschland sind nicht auf Atomstrom angewiesen... es ist nur billiger.


Sofern wird den aktuellen Luxus aufrecht erhalten wollen, sind wir durchaus darauf angewiesen. Blöderweise ist weder Sonnen- noch Windenergie vernünftig speicherbar, so dass man ohne Atomstrom Zugfahrten in der Nacht oder Ähnliches vergessen könnte.

Und ich geb Dir vollkommen recht, in die Erforschung von neuen Technologien sollte wirklich wesentlich mehr Geld investiert werden.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und ich geb Dir vollkommen recht, in die Erforschung von neuen Technologien sollte wirklich wesentlich mehr Geld investiert werden.



Und vorallem in deren Umsetzung. Die notwendige technologie ist vorhanden, es hapert an derer Umsetzung, weil nicht wirtschaftlich, ich wiederhole mich.


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Und vorallem in deren Umsetzung. Die notwendige technologie ist vorhanden, es hapert an derer Umsetzung, weil nicht wirtschaftlich, ich wiederhole mich.


Und ich warte immernoch auf die Antwort auf die Frage, welche Technologie das sein soll.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (15. März 2011)

Hm man kann solarenergie speichern?! umwandeln und ab in die batterie XD


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2011)

Na die Batterie möcht ich mal sehn.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (15. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Na die Batterie möcht ich mal sehn.



man muss ja auch nicht 100% energie nur aus erneuerbaren engerien holen


----------



## Damatadore (15. März 2011)

Der Mensch ist in der Lage Wolkenkratzer Erdbebensicher zu bauen, also wird der Mensch auch in der Lage sein AKWs Erdbebensicher zu bauen. Aus jeder Katastrophe lernt der Mensch und auch aus dieser Katastrophe wird der Mensch lernen.
Ob Auto, Flugzeug, Schiff oder Raumfahrt alles hat seine Katastrophen herbeigeführt deswegen wurde aber nicht aufgegeben sondern weiterentwickelt und so werden die Techniker auch aus dieser Katastrophe lernen.


----------



## yves1993 (15. März 2011)

Update:

Fukushima Vorfall OFFIZIELL nun zu Stufe 6 erklärt.
Zitat ntv Ticker: "Nur Tschernobyl war schlimmer"

Hab mal aus Jux ein Bild draus gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Q; Wikipedia

Leute, solangsam wird das echt zuviel... Ich seh relativ schwarz für Japan im Moment.

Ich denke solangsam können sie schon damit anfangen die Materialien für den Sarkopharg für den Reaktor zusammenzubekommen...


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

Die sollten mal anfangen ihre Bevölkerung von der Insel runterzuholen.

Langfristig wird dort keiner mehr seine Freude haben... furchtbar.
Gerade Kinder... und ihre Familien, die sollte man alle ausfliegen. Ich weiß zwar nicht wohin aber das geht doch so nicht weiter.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die sollten mal anfangen ihre Bevölkerung von der Insel runterzuholen.
> 
> Langfristig wird dort keiner mehr seine Freude haben... furchtbar.
> Gerade Kinder... und ihre Familien, die sollte man alle ausfliegen. Ich weiß zwar nicht wohin aber das geht doch so nicht weiter.



Es liegen noch nichtmals Evakuierungspläne vor. Stell ich mir bei so ner Riesen metropole wie z.b. tokio und umgebung mit 30+ mio. einwohnern aber auch unmöglich vor.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die sollten mal anfangen ihre Bevölkerung von der Insel runterzuholen.
> 
> Langfristig wird dort keiner mehr seine Freude haben... furchtbar.
> Gerade Kinder... und ihre Familien, die sollte man alle ausfliegen. Ich weiß zwar nicht wohin aber das geht doch so nicht weiter.


Wie soll man das deiner Meinung nach bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die sollten mal anfangen ihre Bevölkerung von der Insel runterzuholen.
> 
> Langfristig wird dort keiner mehr seine Freude haben... furchtbar.
> Gerade Kinder... und ihre Familien, die sollte man alle ausfliegen. Ich weiß zwar nicht wohin aber das geht doch so nicht weiter.



Frag mich wie sowas gehen soll, evtl. mit geballter internationaler Hilfe, z.B. Schiffen und natürlich Flugzeugen. Allerdings soll sich der Wind ja erstmal wieder drehen, vllt. bringt das ein paar Tage/Stunden(?). 

Wenn ich mir aber vorstellen soll, wie alleine 34 Millionen (!!) Menschen in Tokio evakuiert werden sollen...


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und ich warte immernoch auf die Antwort auf die Frage, welche Technologie das sein soll.


Wasserstoff- und Brennstoffzellentechnik wäre eine mögliche Lösung... aber natürlich, um an den elementaren Wasserstoff zu kommen ist man im Moment auf den Einsatz anderer Energieträger angewiesen. Es werden also fossilie, nukleare oder regenerative Energien dazu benötigt.

Laut Studien soll die Effizienz ähnlich hoch sein wie bei Atomkraftwerken, aber im Gegensatz zu ihnen, ohne radioaktiven Abfall, sofern man die benötigten Träger aus regenerativen Quellen gewinnt.

Wäre doch mal ein Anfang...


----------



## Frek01 (15. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> &lt;br /&gt;Es liegen noch nichtmals Evakuierungspläne vor. Stell ich mir bei so ner Riesen metropole wie z.b. tokio und umgebung mit 30+ mio. einwohnern aber auch unmöglich vor.&lt;br /&gt;


ich kann dir leider nur zustimmen... traurig traurig..


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie soll man das deiner Meinung nach bewerkstelligen?



Naja, es geht sicherlich schon, hängt von internationaler Kooperation ab.

Würde sagen dass insbesondere die USA mit Schiffen und Flugzeugen binnen 2-3 Tagen Tokio komplett ausfliegen könnten, wenn man das einplanen würde.

Aber es haben mit Sicherheit keinerlei Planungen zur Evakuierung von Tokio stattgefunden...


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Das Problem ist wir haben einfach in Deutschland keine effizientere Methode um Energie herzustellen. 
Es war mal ein Bericht in Galileo gewesen, dort wurde eine grosse Sonnenanlage gezeigt in Afrika. Die, die Strahlen von der Sonne speichert und die Energie nach Europa liefert. Was aus dem Projekt geworden ist, keine Ahnung

Weder haben wir viel Sonne in Deutschland, noch derartige Winde oder energiereiche Fluesse wie z.B der Amazonas und Strom aus dem Ausland zukaufen merkt man schon an den Bezinpreisen. 

Gerade habe Ich es auch gelesen mit der Stufe 6 .. schrecklich. Tschernobyl wurde mit 7 eimgestuft. Nicht gerade weit entfernt.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Würde sagen dass insbesondere die USA mit Schiffen und Flugzeugen binnen 2-3 Tagen Tokio komplett ausfliegen könnten, wenn man das einplanen würde.


Und wohin?


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wir haben einfach in Deutschland keine effizientere Methode um Energie herzustellen.
> Es war mal ein Bericht in Galileo gewesen, dort wurde eine grosse Sonnenanlage gezeigt in Afrika. Die, die Strahlen von der Sonne speichert und die Energie nach Europa liefert. Was aus dem Projekt geworden ist, keine Ahnung




Dabei handelt es sich um:

Desertec



Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Und wohin?




Genau die Frage habe ich mir weiter oben auch gestellt...


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. März 2011)

> Sofern wird den aktuellen Luxus aufrecht erhalten wollen, sind wir durchaus darauf angewiesen. Blöderweise ist weder Sonnen- noch Windenergie vernünftig speicherbar, so dass man ohne Atomstrom Zugfahrten in der Nacht oder Ähnliches vergessen könnte.



Die deutschen Kraftwerke aller Typen sind theoretisch auf Hochtouren in der Lage bis zu 140 Gigawatt täglich zu liefern. Maximal wurde bisher 86 benötigt, zieht man also den Betrag ab, den die Kernenergie einnimmt, die höchsten Zahlen gehen von etwa 15% aus, hätten wir noch immer genug Leistungssfähigkeit um alle mit Energie zu versorgen. 
Auch Kernenergie wird nicht gespeichert, jeder Überschuss wird direkt verkauft. Genau da ist dann das Problem, weil die Atomkonzerne Milliardengewinne verlieren würden und dadurch der Energiepreis für den Verbraucher steigen würde. Das ist das einzige Problem. Nichts von wegen, wir hätten dann keinen Strom mehr.

Ziemlich genau das wurde auf dem CDU-Parteitag erklärt. Ein Ausstieg wäre möglich, er wäre nur teuer. Die Zahlen hab ich mir übrigens nicht ausgedacht, die haben u.a. das Statistische Bundesamt und das Bundesamt für Wirtschaftforschung errechnet.


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

> *15.17 Uhr: *Das Aufbewahrungsbecken für die verbrauchten Brennstäbe im Reaktor 4 des japanischen Kernkraftwerks Fukushima 1 kann nach Angaben der Betreiberfirma nicht mehr mit Wasser gefüllt werden.


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> noch derartige Winde oder energiereiche Fluesse



Na dann frag mal die Leute außem Norden wie da kein Wind weht. An der Nordsee ist auf jeden Fall genug Wind vorhanden.
& energiereiche Flüsse ?
Naja was stelltst du dir darunter vor ?
Es kommt ja darauf an wie du den Fluß staust nicht wie groß der ist.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. März 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist in der Lage Wolkenkratzer Erdbebensicher zu bauen, also wird der Mensch auch in der Lage sein AKWs Erdbebensicher zu bauen.




Ich glaube nicht das das so Umsetzbar sind, wir reden hier von anderen Stoffen die Gebraucht werden für den Bau. Zudem sind Wolkenkratzer grundsätzlich sicher, dennoch entstehen auch bei Wolkenkratzern kleine Risse, die bei nem Atomkraftwerk schon eine Mittelschwere Katastrophe sind. Du vergisst wiegesagt auch das Material. Blei ist mit einer Hohen dichte perfekt für Schutz gegen Radioaktive Strahlung. Aber Blei hat neben einer Hohen dichte (soweit ich weiß) nicht die Stabillität wie Stahl oder? Es ist glaube ich Spröder.. oder.. weicher.. Ich weiß es nicht sicher.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Man muss auch Japan soweit loben das die Atomkraftwerke so gehalten haben. Denn die sind fuer eine Erdbebenstaerke von 8.2-8.3 ausgelegt (im Vergleich zu Deutschland nur bis 6) und es hat ein Erdbeben gegeben mit einer Staerke bis beinahe 9 und diese 0.6-0.7 hoeren sich zwar wenig an aber pro 0.1 spricht man von einer Verdoppelung der Staerke. Also kann man froh sein das denen die Atomkraftwaerke nicht um die Ohren geflogen sind.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (15. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Na dann frag mal die Leute außem Norden wie da kein Wind weht. An der Nordsee ist auf jeden Fall genug Wind vorhanden.
> & energiereiche Flüsse ?
> Naja was stelltst du dir darunter vor ?
> Es kommt ja darauf an wie du den Fluß staust nicht wie groß der ist.



Es kommt auf die Energie an, indem fall doch Einn


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2011)

> +++ Mappus: Neckarwestheim wird dauerhaft stillgelegt +++
> 
> [15.11 Uhr] Das AKW Neckarwestheim I wird für immer abgeschaltet. Ministerpräsident Mappus sagte im Landtag: "Neckarwestheim I wird abgeschaltet, dauerhaft, und stillgelegt". Zuvor hatte der Betreiber EnBW mitgeteilt, dass ein wirtschaftlicher Weiterbetrieb des Reaktors voraussichtlich nicht darstellbar sei. Der Meiler gehört zu den sieben älteren Akws, die nach Maßgabe der Bundesregierung für drei Monate vom Netz genommen werden sollen, um die Sicherheit der Anlagen zu überprüfen. Bei den anderen betroffenen Atomkraftwerken handelt es sich um Biblis A und B, Brunsbüttel, Isar 1, Unterweser und Philippsburg 1.



schön 


> Auch in Deutschland kann die Erde heftig wackeln. Laut offiziellen Angaben halten die Atomkraftwerke selbst starken Erschütterungen stand - aber stimmt das wirklich? Bislang ignorierte Studien werfen erhebliche Zweifel an der Bebensicherheit auf.


Starkbeben-Risiko gefährdet deutsche AKW Spiegel.de


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Energie an, indem fall doch Einn



Richtig. Es kommt auf die Stroemung des Flusses an. Gestaut wird er aufjedenfall und im Damm sind dann Turbinen die durch die Stroemung angetrieben werden. Aber ohne Essig ist halt nichts


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Würde sagen dass insbesondere die USA mit Schiffen und Flugzeugen binnen 2-3 Tagen Tokio komplett ausfliegen könnten, wenn man das einplanen würde.


Sorry aber das kann man nicht einplanen und würde nicht innerhalb so kurzer Zeit klappen.
Alleine Tokio hat ca 40 Mio Einwohner.
Dazu kommen noch weiter Millionenstädte.

Heute sagte ein Professor(?) im TV:
Wenn die Kernschmelzen bereits im Gange seien, dann haben die Stahlkerne bei bis ca 3000 °C nur max ein paar Tage Bestand.

Und heute vormittag wurde offiziell gesagt, daß nach der Explosion in Nr.2 sehr wahrscheinlich der Behälter selbst nicht mehr ganz intakt sei.

Die Zeit für eine Riesenevakuierung ist imo zu spät.

*ps.*
Sorry, aber bei dem Bild mit den Störungsgraden musste ich doch etwas schmunzeln.
Schwer Unfall? -> Den gab es neulich in Hamburg mit nem Auto & Passanten mit 4 Toten.
Störungsfall? -> Erinnert mich an Ruhestörung oder so

Das in Japan ist für mich beireits schon lange ne Katastrophe.
Wer das noch als "schweren Unfall" bezeichnet (selbst in der Atomwissenschaft) - der hat imo den Ernst der Lage nicht erkannt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2011)

[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]*+++ Hubschrauber sollen Reaktoren kühlen +++*[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"][16.03 Uhr] Die Betreiber des beschädigten AKW Fukushima wollen die Reaktoren möglicherweise von Hubschraubern aus mit Wasser kühlen. Das Unternehmen Tokyo Electric Power erklärte, man erwäge, die japanischen und amerikanischen Streitkräfte um Hilfe bitten. Vom Hubschrauber aus sei die Gefahr einer radioaktiven Verstrahlung geringer. Außerdem sei die Kühlung aus der Luft möglicherweise effektiver. Zuvor hatte die japanische Atomaufsicht mitgeteilt, das Wasser in einem der Abklingbecken für verbrauchte Brennstäbe in Reaktor 4 koche möglicherweise. Ursache sei das Versagen eines Kühlsystems für das Abklingbecken.

[/font]


----------



## Rotel (15. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, es geht sicherlich schon, hängt von internationaler Kooperation ab.
> 
> Würde sagen dass insbesondere die USA mit Schiffen und Flugzeugen binnen 2-3 Tagen Tokio komplett ausfliegen könnten, wenn man das einplanen würde.
> 
> Aber es haben mit Sicherheit keinerlei Planungen zur Evakuierung von Tokio stattgefunden...



Wir sprechen hier von 8.5 Millionen Einwohnern nur in der Stadt selbst. Denkst du allen ernstes, dass man die gleich mal in 2-3 Tagen ausfliegen könnte? Und überhaupt, wohin willst du mit den Menschen? Selbst wenn man wisse würde wohin, wer versorgt die Leute da? Und was geschieht mit der Stadt, der Börse, ja einfach mit der kompletten Infrasktruktur?! Es gibt ganze Länder mit weniger Einwohnern als nur die Stadt Tokio selbst. Aufwachen!


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

Rotel schrieb:


> Wir sprechen hier von 8.5 Millionen Einwohnern nur in der Stadt selbst.


Lies nochmal, was ich geschrieben habe.
Tokio hat ca 40 Millionen Einwohner !!
Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, daß nur 8,5 Mio noch daheim sind.


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Und wohin?


Na überall hin, die Welt ist echt gross genug, um 34 Millionen Leuten Unterschlupf zu gewähren. Von mir aus können ein paar Japaner auch bei mir zu Hause wohnen, auch wenn ich ihn durchfüttern muss. Aber ein Massen-Exodus in dieser Grösse wäre echt abartig. 


Edit: Für ne Evakuierung ists nie zu spät. Immernoch besser, ein Teil der Leute wird gerettet, als niemand!


----------



## Kafka (15. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]*+++ Hubschrauber sollen Reaktoren kühlen +++*[/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"][16.03 Uhr] Die Betreiber des beschädigten AKW Fukushima wollen die Reaktoren möglicherweise von Hubschraubern aus mit Wasser kühlen. Das Unternehmen Tokyo Electric Power erklärte, man erwäge, die japanischen und amerikanischen Streitkräfte um Hilfe bitten. Vom Hubschrauber aus sei die Gefahr einer radioaktiven Verstrahlung geringer. Außerdem sei die Kühlung aus der Luft möglicherweise effektiver. Zuvor hatte die japanische Atomaufsicht mitgeteilt, das Wasser in einem der Abklingbecken für verbrauchte Brennstäbe in Reaktor 4 koche möglicherweise. Ursache sei das Versagen eines Kühlsystems für das Abklingbecken.
> ...



Öhm ich glaube das wird nur zur Beruhigung gesaht, denn wirklich was bringen dürfte es nicht. Wenn man Wasser aus Hubschraubern abwirft breitet es sich ja schonmal aus und die Reaktoren sind verdammt heiss ergo verdampft wohl das meisste Wasser bevor es ankommt oder es geht daneben. Denn wenn schon das direkte Kühlen mit Meerwasser nix geholfen hat hilft das nu auch nicht.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Lies nochmal, was ich geschrieben habe.
> Tokio hat ca 40 Millionen Einwohner !!
> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, daß nur 8,5 Mio noch daheim sind.


 Tokio hat ~8.5 Mio Einwohner. Mit weitläufiger Umgebung um die Stadt selbst sind es ~35. Das war schon richtig so von Rotel.


----------



## Shaila (15. März 2011)

Rotel schrieb:


> Wir sprechen hier von 8.5 Millionen Einwohnern nur in der Stadt selbst. Denkst du allen ernstes, dass man die gleich mal in 2-3 Tagen ausfliegen könnte? Und überhaupt, wohin willst du mit den Menschen? Selbst wenn man wisse würde wohin, wer versorgt die Leute da? Und was geschieht mit der Stadt, der Börse, ja einfach mit der kompletten Infrasktruktur?! Es gibt ganze Länder mit weniger Einwohnern als nur die Stadt Tokio selbst. Aufwachen!



8,5?! 2 - 3 Tage?! Ich lach mir einen Ast. Tokyo hat viel viel viel viel viel mehr Einwohner als 8,5 Millionen. Das ist eine Metropole, sie besteht im Grunde sogar aus mehreren Städten und insgesamt bezeichnet man es eben als Tokyo. Ich halte eine Evakuierung für gänzlich unmöglich, ohne Massenpaniken. Man kann jetzt nur noch hoffen und abwarten.

EDIT:



Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Tokio hat ~8.5 Mio Einwohner. Mit weitläufiger Umgebung um die Stadt selbst sind es ~35. Das war schon richtig so von Rotel.



Die darf man in diesem Fall nicht rausnehmen. Es ist ja das gesamte Gebiet betroffen.


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die deutschen Kraftwerke aller Typen sind theoretisch auf Hochtouren in der Lage bis zu 140 Gigawatt täglich zu liefern. Maximal wurde bisher 86 benötigt, zieht man also den Betrag ab, den die Kernenergie einnimmt, die höchsten Zahlen gehen von etwa 15% aus, hätten wir noch immer genug Leistungssfähigkeit um alle mit Energie zu versorgen.


Ach und welche bitteschön, Gas- und Kohle? Ist ja nicht Dein Ernst oder? Wasser und Wind? Das bezweifle ich schwer...


> Auch Kernenergie wird nicht gespeichert, jeder Überschuss wird direkt verkauft. Genau da ist dann das Problem, weil die Atomkonzerne Milliardengewinne verlieren würden und dadurch der Energiepreis für den Verbraucher steigen würde. Das ist das einzige Problem. Nichts von wegen, wir hätten dann keinen Strom mehr.


Joa, natürlich wird sie nicht gespeichert, aber sie wird permanent produziert und genau darum gehts ja hier auch!


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Das ist doch alles nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis der ganze Mist nach aussen tritt... nach und nach scheints da echt jeden Reaktorblock zu treffen wenn jetzt schon die abgeschalteten Blöcke 5 und 6 erhitzen und die Kühlung nicht mehr gelingt. Meine Fresse - mir fällt echt nimmer viel ein, ich bin einfach nur entsetzt.

Spätestens wenn die geschmolzene Suppe nach aussen läuft wird da Schluss sein mit den arbeiten... was passiert dann mit den anderen Reaktoren? Da wird man ja inn unmittelbarer Nähe nix mehr machen können, oder?


----------



## LeWhopper (15. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]*+++ Hubschrauber sollen Reaktoren kühlen +++*[/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"][16.03 Uhr] Die Betreiber des beschädigten AKW Fukushima wollen die Reaktoren möglicherweise von Hubschraubern aus mit Wasser kühlen. Das Unternehmen Tokyo Electric Power erklärte, man erwäge, die japanischen und amerikanischen Streitkräfte um Hilfe bitten. Vom Hubschrauber aus sei die Gefahr einer radioaktiven Verstrahlung geringer. Außerdem sei die Kühlung aus der Luft möglicherweise effektiver. Zuvor hatte die japanische Atomaufsicht mitgeteilt, das Wasser in einem der Abklingbecken für verbrauchte Brennstäbe in Reaktor 4 koche möglicherweise. Ursache sei das Versagen eines Kühlsystems für das Abklingbecken.
> ...



Naja am Tag des Tsunamis hab ich mir schon vorgestellt welches Ausmaß das mit den Atomkraftwerken nach sich ziehen wird. 

Und ich lag da gar nicht mal mit meiner Vermutung so weit weg. Ich geh mal davon aus das die Kernschmelze in vollem Gange ist. 
Hoffen wir mal das der Kern nicht so heiß wird das er sich ins Erdinnere brennt. Solche Horrorszenarien hab ich mir schon oft genug vorgestellt.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Für ne Evakuierung ists nie zu spät. Immernoch besser, ein Teil der Leute wird gerettet, als niemand!


Schön drinnen bleiben und erstmal abwarten, wir haben hier keinen Platz!


----------



## Stevesteel (15. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis der ganze Mist nach aussen tritt... nach und nach scheints da echt jeden Reaktorblock zu treffen wenn jetzt schon die abgeschalteten Blöcke 5 und 6 erhitzen und die Kühlung nicht mehr gelingt. Meine Fresse - mir fällt echt nimmer viel ein, ich bin einfach nur entsetzt.
> 
> Spätestens wenn die geschmolzene Suppe nach aussen läuft wird da Schluss sein mit den arbeiten... was passiert dann mit den anderen Reaktoren? Da wird man ja inn unmittelbarer Nähe nix mehr machen können, oder?




man sollte dort zumindest nicht mehr zelten...


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

Rotel schrieb:


> Wir sprechen hier von 8.5 Millionen Einwohnern nur in der Stadt selbst. Denkst du allen ernstes, dass man die gleich mal in 2-3 Tagen ausfliegen könnte? Und überhaupt, wohin willst du mit den Menschen? Selbst wenn man wisse würde wohin, wer versorgt die Leute da? Und was geschieht mit der Stadt, der Börse, ja einfach mit der kompletten Infrasktruktur?! Es gibt ganze Länder mit weniger Einwohnern als nur die Stadt Tokio selbst. Aufwachen!



Ich habe nicht gesagt dass es einfach wäre das umzusetzen, aber hast du eine bessere Lösung?

Sollen die Menschen da alle vor die Hunde gehen? Offensichtlich gehen alle davon aus, dass langfristig genau das passieren wird.
Das "Aufwachen!" sollte also wohl eher denjenigen gelten, die jetzt die Strippen ziehen.

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass man einen Großteil der Leute ausfliegen KÖNNTE, wenn man wollte.
Kann mir keiner erzählen dass das nicht geht, bei den Kapazitäten die die internationale Staatengemeinschaft hat.

Es ist sicherlich nur eine Frage der Planung und eben die hat nicht stattgefunden - wie ich bereits erwähnt habe.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ach und welche bitteschön, Gas- und Kohle? Ist ja nicht Dein Ernst oder? Wasser und Wind? Das bezweifle ich schwer...



"Technisch ist es möglich, mehrere Meiler sofort abzuschalten. Atomkraftbefürworter warnen zwar oft vor einer Stromlücke, die angeblich entsteht, wenn man Reaktoren vom Netz nimmt. Doch dafür gibt es keinen Beleg. [...] Das European Network of Transmission System Operators for Electricity (Entsoe) stellt über die Spitzenlast regelmäßig Berechnungen an. Demnach ist der Energiebedarf werktags zur Mittagszeit am höchsten. Die Spitzenlast steigt dann oft auf *80 Gigawatt*. Im Jahr 2008 wurde an einem Mittwoch gegen 11 Uhr einmal eine Spitzenlast von 82,2 Gigawatt erreicht [...]* Doch die deutschen Kraftwerke haben eine viel höhere Kapazität.* Sie lag Ende 2009 bereits bei rund 140 Gigawatt, das ist mehr als das Anderthalbfache. Und die Kapazität steigt durch den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien immer weiter."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Doch die Tabelle zeigt, dass auch konventionelle Kraftwerke, die durchgehend dieselbe Menge Strom liefern, weit mehr Kapazität haben, als zu Spitzenlastzeiten je gebraucht wird: Kohle-, Gas- und Atomkraftwerke kommen auf mehr als 90 Gigawatt.Hinzu kommen Wasserkraftwerke - die Strom direkt erzeugen oder ihn nachts zwischenspeichern, so dass er tagsüber zu Spitzenlastzeiten verfügbar ist. Macht insgesamt *102 Gigawatt Kapazität*. Biogasanlagen mit einer Kapazität von mehreren Gigawatt, die ebenfalls kontinuierlich Strom bereitstellen können, kommen noch hinzu."

Quelle: http://www.spiegel.d...t/unternehmen/0,1518,750752,00.html

-> Du bist falsch informiert.


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Schön drinnen bleiben und erstmal abwarten, wir haben hier keinen Platz!


So ein Unsinn, natürlich gibts Platz, haufenweise. Ein Mensch ohne Heim ist schon über nen Schlafplatz und was zu Essen dankbar und wenn man ihm ne Arbeit verschaffen würde, hättest sogar Du was davon. Ausserdem wärst Du auch froh, wenn Dir jemand helfen würde, wenn Deine Stadt in die Luft fliegen oder Dein Haus abbrennen würde.


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Full


/sign

Platz ist allemal da.

Und wenn ich so sehe, wie sich hier die Häuser immer mehr leeren,
Häuser, Wohnungen sehr schlecht verkaufbar sind und leer stehen und teilweise schon dahin gammeln. ....


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> "Technisch ist es möglich, mehrere Meiler sofort abzuschalten. Atomkraftbefürworter warnen zwar oft vor einer Stromlücke, die angeblich entsteht, wenn man Reaktoren vom Netz nimmt. Doch dafür gibt es keinen Beleg. [...] Das European Network of Transmission System Operators for Electricity (Entsoe) stellt über die Spitzenlast regelmäßig Berechnungen an. Demnach ist der Energiebedarf werktags zur Mittagszeit am höchsten. Die Spitzenlast steigt dann oft auf *80 Gigawatt*. Im Jahr 2008 wurde an einem Mittwoch gegen 11 Uhr einmal eine Spitzenlast von 82,2 Gigawatt erreicht [...]* Doch die deutschen Kraftwerke haben eine viel höhere Kapazität.* Sie lag Ende 2009 bereits bei rund 140 Gigawatt, das ist mehr als das Anderthalbfache. Und die Kapazität steigt durch den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien immer weiter."
> [Tabelle]
> "Doch die Tabelle zeigt, dass auch konventionelle Kraftwerke, die durchgehend dieselbe Menge Strom liefern, weit mehr Kapazität haben, als zu Spitzenlastzeiten je gebraucht wird: Kohle-, Gas- und Atomkraftwerke kommen auf mehr als 90 Gigawatt.Hinzu kommen Wasserkraftwerke - die Strom direkt erzeugen oder ihn nachts zwischenspeichern, so dass er tagsüber zu Spitzenlastzeiten verfügbar ist. Macht insgesamt *102 Gigawatt Kapazität*. Biogasanlagen mit einer Kapazität von mehreren Gigawatt, die ebenfalls kontinuierlich Strom bereitstellen können, kommen noch hinzu."
> 
> ...


Ich bin absolut korrekt informiert, denn, Kohle, Gas und Diesel wollen wir nicht, da wir schliesslich unseren nachfolgenden Generationen nen Planeten geben möchten, auf dem man auch weiterhin leben kann. Sonne geht nur tagsüber und zwischenspeichern ist leider momentan nicht wirklich vernünftig möglich. Ziehen wir also Deiner Rechnung mal ein Bisschen was ab:
139,5
- 20,3 Atom
- 71,3 Kohle/Gas/Diesel
- 10 Sonne
- 4 Wasser (da Wasser sehr unzuverlässig)
-5 Andere unzuverlässige erneuerbare Technologien

= 28,9

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, wie gross der Verbrauch in der Nacht tatsächlich ist. Dazu finde ich grad keine vernünftige Grafik.


----------



## Dietrich (15. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> "Technisch ist es möglich, mehrere Meiler sofort abzuschalten. Atomkraftbefürworter warnen zwar oft vor einer Stromlücke, die angeblich entsteht, wenn man Reaktoren vom Netz nimmt. Doch dafür gibt es keinen Beleg. [...] Das European Network of Transmission System Operators for Electricity (Entsoe) stellt über die Spitzenlast regelmäßig Berechnungen an. Demnach ist der Energiebedarf werktags zur Mittagszeit am höchsten. Die Spitzenlast steigt dann oft auf *80 Gigawatt*. Im Jahr 2008 wurde an einem Mittwoch gegen 11 Uhr einmal eine Spitzenlast von 82,2 Gigawatt erreicht [...]* Doch die deutschen Kraftwerke haben eine viel höhere Kapazität.* Sie lag Ende 2009 bereits bei rund 140 Gigawatt, das ist mehr als das Anderthalbfache. Und die Kapazität steigt durch den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien immer weiter."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und du bist blauäugig. Die vollen 37,5 Gigawatt der Erneuerbaren Energien stehen niemals zu 100% zur Verfügung! Windstille, Nacht, usw....
Wasserkraftwerke bekommen in heißen Sommern ihre Probleme. Dazu kommen bei allen Erzeugungsmöglichkeiten Ausfälle durch Wartung oder
technische Defekte. Ein Atomausstieg von heute auf Morgen ist nicht möglich!

Die Zukunft liegt in der Atomkraft. Zwar nicht in den aktuellen Kraftwerkstypen aber in den Zukünftigen wie zB. den Transmutationskraftwerken und ihren
weiteren Entwicklungen in Verbindung mit den erneuerbaren Energien.

Aber das werdet ihr Ökofritzen nicht merken. Dank euch haben wir die Sparbirnen die als Sondermüll entsorgt werden müssen. 
Den nur halb durchdachten "Grünen Punkt". Solarzellen, die in ihrer Herstellung mehr Energie verbrauchen, als sie in 20 Jahren produzieren können usw......

Ja, es muss ein Wandel weg von den veralteten Atomkraftwerken kommen, aber nicht um jeden Preis!

Gruß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2011)

> [font=arial, sans-serif]*16.55 Uhr: 135 Kilometer von der Küste der japanischen Hauptinsel entfernt hat es einen neues Beben der Stärke 6 gegeben. Das Beben ereignete sich gegen 16.23 Uhr unserer Zeit in einer Tiefe von 9 Kilometern*[/font]



Hoffentlich hat das keine Folgen. :/


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2011)

> +++ IAEA: Schaden an Sicherheitsbehälter +++
> 
> [17.00 Uhr] Der Sicherheitsbehälter eines der Reaktoren in Fukushima I ist auch nach Informationen der Internationalen Atomenergiebehörde IAEA möglicherweise beschädigt. Die Wasserstoffexplosion im zweiten Reaktorblock am Dienstag könnte den Schaden hervorgerufen haben, teilte die Uno-Organisation mit. Die sogenannte innere Schutzhülle, die den Reaktormantel umschließt, soll den Austritt von gefährlicher Strahlung an die Umwelt verhindern.


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

Das steht schon weiter oben, wenn auch etwas anders.


----------



## Landerson (15. März 2011)

Was ich mich wunder istwas passiert wenn Deutschland die relativ sicheren AKWs abschaltet dafuer Laender mit Aelteren froehlich weitermachen? Europa ist so kompakt das  im Falle des Versagens eines AKWs in z.B. Ungarn Deutschland auch davon betroffen wird.
Was ich gerade gehoert (Tagesschau.de) habe ist das Frankreich 80% des Stromes von Atomkraft gewinnt. Die steigen sicher nicht aus.
Wieviele Arbeitnehmer verlieren eigentlich ihre Arbeit bei der Schliessung der 8 AKWs?


Zum Thema Japan und "drinnen bleiben"

Soll man die Bevoelkerung einfach verstrahlen lassen? Oder macht  man es so wie in dem Film 2012, das man immer sagt alles wird gut und am Ende geht die Haelfte drauf?


----------



## Falathrim (15. März 2011)

@Landerson:
Das schöne an den AKW in Frankreich ist, die ältesten stehen an der deutschen Grenze 

Mit den Arbeitsplätzen: Das Argument ist lächerlich, in der erneuerbaren Energie stecken viele, viele Male mehr Arbeitsplätze als die Atomindustrie jemals zur Verfügung stellen könnte.

@Dietrich:
Die Zukunft liegt in der Atomkraft. Wohl wahr. Besonders unsere Kinder, Enkel, Urenkel, Ururenkel, Urururenkel, Ururururenkel, Urururururenkel, Urururururururenkel usw. usf. werden sich in Zukunft wirklich freuen, wenn tausende Tonnen hochgifitigen, hochstrahlenden Atommülls durch die "Endlager" brechen und ganze Landstriche für Jahrtausende unbewohnbar machen. Eine strahlende Zukunft. 

bzgl. Solarzellen:


> Der Zeitpunkt, ab dem mehr Energie erzeugt wird, als für die Produktion einst verbraucht wurde, wird als energetische Amortisation von Photovoltaik bezeichnet. Dabei kommt es auf die Art der Solarzellen an, die in der Anlage verwendet werden. Der Wert schwankt momentan zwischen 2,5 und 6 Jahren und verbessert sich ständig, da immer effektivere Herstellungsmethoden entdeckt werden. Angesichts einer Lebensdauer von 25 Jahren, die Hersteller größtenteils garantieren, ist die Energiebilanz der Photovoltaik Anlagen überaus positiv.


quelle: solaranlagen-portal.com

Denn sofortigen Ausstieg fordern ist natürlich blauäugig, das sage ich als überzeugter Grüner. Aber 7 Kraftwerke KÖNNEN sofort abgeschaltet werden, und der alte Atomkonsens ist definitiv einhaltbar. Man muss sich ja nur ansehen, wie schnell man auf einmal versichert, dass AKW abgeschaltet werden (Neckarwestheim (Mappus) und Isar I (Seehofer)). Die Laufzeitverlängerung ist also Bullshit, und wenn man die Subventionen, die in die Atomenergie fließen, stattdessen in erneuerbare Energien stecken würde und die Betreiber für alle Kosten aufkommen ließe (aka Castortransporte, Endlagerung etc.) würden die AKW ganz schnell abgeschaltet werden - denn Atomenergie ist die teuerste und umweltschädlichste Energie die der Mensch kennt.


----------



## Landerson (15. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mit den Arbeitsplätzen: Das Argument ist lächerlich, in der erneuerbaren Energie stecken viele, viele Male mehr Arbeitsplätze als die Atomindustrie jemals zur Verfügung stellen könnte.



Das habe ich nicht als Argument fuer Atomkraft gebracht. Habe mich nur gefragt das wenn die AKWs fuer 3 Monate oder laenger stillgelegt werden wieviele dort sich nach neuer Arbeit umschauen muessen. Ich denke jedoch das es zwei paar Schuhe sind ob du mit Atomkraft oder erneuerbaren Energien arbeitest.


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

Interessante Vergleiche eben im TV, was Strahlung angeht ...
Ich hoffe, ich bekomme es noch zusammen.

So ist jeder Deutsche so 2-4 millisievert pro Jahr allgemein,
ein durchschnittlicher Raucher schon ca 9 millisievert pro Jahr,
ein Fluggast pro Flug von ? nach Lissabon 0,017 millisievert (entspricht eine Woche Skilaufen auf der Zugspitze).

Beim Fliegen ist es nicht direkt radioaktive Strahlung - 
sondern kosmische Strahlung, die alledrings dieselbe Auswirkung hat.
Und ein Flugzeug müsste für richtigen Schutz einen so dicken Bleimantel haben, daß es nicht mehr starten könnte.

Alte Schmuckstücke auf nem Trödelmarkt können sehr radioaktiv sein.
So wurde eine Schale gezeigt, von der zu essen, nicht ratsam ist.
Diese hohe Radioaktivität kommt durch die alten (grellen) Farben, die Uran enthalten.

dann

Die Strahlung in Tschernobyl betrug ca 350 millisievert pro Stunde.
Die derzeitige Strahlung in Fukushima liegt derzeit schon bei 400 pro Stunde.

Es wurde eben im TV von offizieller Seite gesagt, daß dort nun alles außer Kontrolle ist.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Welchen Vorteil haben wir in Deutschland wenn 7 von ? nun abgeschaltet werden. Verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht richtig.


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil haben wir in Deutschland wenn 7 von ? nun abgeschaltet werden. Verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht richtig.


Sieben für uns Otto-Normal-Deutsche unnütze Gefahrenquellen weniger und kein radioaktiver Müll mehr der von diesen Kraftwerken weggekarrt wird fällt mir da ganz spontan ein. Alleine das klingt, für mich persönlich, sinnig.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sieben für uns Otto-Normal-Deutsche unnütze Gefahrenquellen weniger und kein radioaktiver Müll mehr der von diesen Kraftwerken weggekarrt wird fällt mir da ganz spontan ein. Alleine das klingt, für mich persönlich, sinnig.




Nunja Muell wird es sowieso geben, ob jetzt 7 Kraftwerke von Hundert anderen soviel ausmacht, weiss ich nicht. Ebenso sind die Atomkraftwerke keine Gefahrensquelle. Sie werden mehrmals gewartet und immer wieder auf die neuste Sicherheit gebracht. 

Ob jetzt ein Erdbeben von Staerke 6.5 in Deutschland bebt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2011)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]*+++ Radioaktivität kann Tokio erreichen +++*

[18.22 Uhr] Die sich in der Luft befindliche Radioaktivität kann Tokio erreichen, wie die US-Organisation Union for Concerned Scientists laut BBC mitteilte. 




http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,750954,00.html

[/font]


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. März 2011)

Spannend ist doch, dass angeblich das Kernkarftwerk in einem Ausmaß verstrahlt ist, dass auch das betreibende Personal dort nicht mehr bleiben kann. Hmmm wer bedient denn dann die anderen Reaktoren (waren es dort nicht 10?)und was passiert wenn die keiner bedient?


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja Muell wird es sowieso geben, ob jetzt 7 Kraftwerke von Hundert anderen soviel ausmacht, weiss ich nicht. Ebenso sind die Atomkraftwerke keine Gefahrensquelle. Sie werden mehrmals gewartet und immer wieder auf die neuste Sicherheit gebracht.
> 
> Ob jetzt ein Erdbeben von Staerke 6.5 in Deutschland bebt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Achso... sind keine Gefahrenquelle. Na dann ist ja gut.

Tschernobyl, Chalk River, Kyschtym, Windscale, Three Mile island, Tokaimura, Temelin und Tricastin sind Unfälle bei denen radioaktive Strahlung alleine durch technisches oder menschliches Versagen an die Umwelt gelangt. Aber hast Recht.... das KANN nicht passieren, sowas.

EDIT: Irgendwie ist immer alles sicher... naja, bis zum ersten schweren Unfall eben. "Huch, das hätte nicht passieren dürfen!" Ich persönlich möchte das vor meiner Haustür nicht erst erleben.


----------



## Lily:) (15. März 2011)

Es sind wohl noch ca. 50 Personen vor Ort...ob die armen Menschen noch etwas ausrichten können, ist die andere Frage


----------



## Kafka (15. März 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Es sind wohl noch ca. 50 Personen vor Ort...ob die armen Menschen noch etwas ausrichten können, ist die andere Frage



Schlimmer ist, das diese Leute wohl bald tot sein werden, denn selbst Schutzanzüge halten nicht lange wenn die Strahlung zu stark wird...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2011)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]*+++ Experte: Keine Pläne für Massenflucht +++*

[18.31 Uhr] Der Leiter der Katastrophenforschungsstelle in Kiel, Martin Voss, geht davon aus, dass eine sinnvolle Vorsorge für ein Atom-Desaster mit Millionen Betroffenen kaum machbar ist. Es gebe dafür "keinerlei Pläne", sagte Voss. "Die Pläne hören dort auf, wo wir es mit etwas zu tun haben wie dem Hochwasser an der Oder oder der Elbe. Und auch da stößt man schon an seine Grenzen. Aber das hier sprengt alle Dimensionen." Für die Japaner würde es nicht infrage kommen, Tokio zu evakuieren. "Das wäre die Enthauptung Japans, denn es ist die Hauptstadt des Landes. Einmal ganz abgesehen von der großen Zahl der Menschen, was logistisch eine große Herausforderung bedeuten würde, rauben sie den Menschen die Kultur. Sie werden die Leute schließlich nur auffordern können, den Raum zu verlassen. Dann müssten die Menschen selber entscheiden - und die allermeisten werden schlicht sagen, dass sie bleiben."

[/font]


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Achso... sind keine Gefahrenquelle. Na dann ist ja gut.
> 
> Tschernobyl, Chalk River, Kyschtym, Windscale, Three Mile island, Tokaimura, Temelin und Tricastin sind Unfälle bei denen radioaktive Strahlung alleine durch technisches oder menschliches Versagen an die Umwelt gelangt. Aber hast Recht.... das KANN nicht passieren, sowas.
> 
> EDIT: Irgendwie ist immer alles sicher... naja, bis zum ersten schweren Unfall eben. "Huch, das hätte nicht passieren dürfen!" Ich persönlich möchte das vor meiner Haustür nicht erst erleben.




Deutschlands Atomkraftwerke gehoeren mit zu den sichersten auf der Welt und nie jemand hat behauptet, dass sie unsicher waeren. Japans Kraftwerke sind ebenso sicher genug, nur es hat keiner vorrausgesehen das eine Erdbebenstaerke  von 8.9 Japan erreicht und davon abgesehen waren die nur bis 8.3 ausgelegt die Werke, normal waeren die denen um die Ohren geflogen.

In Deutschland besteht eben keine Hohegefahr das etwas passieren kann. Ausser ein Terroranschlag. \

Die aufgelisteten Kraftwerke war bis jetzt nur Tschnernobyl das groesste was es bis jetzt gab.


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja Muell wird es sowieso geben, ob jetzt 7 Kraftwerke von Hundert anderen soviel ausmacht, weiss ich nicht. Ebenso sind die Atomkraftwerke keine Gefahrensquelle. Sie werden mehrmals gewartet und immer wieder auf die neuste Sicherheit gebracht.
> 
> Ob jetzt ein Erdbeben von Staerke 6.5 in Deutschland bebt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.




Müll zu reduzieren macht in jedem Fall Sinn... so ganz nebenbei, war nicht vor kurzem die Rede davon - Deutschland würde weltweit hohes Ansehen genießen? 

Von sich gerade entwickelnden Ländern kann man nun wirklich nicht erwarten über Nacht in die Steinzeit zurück zu fallen, aber da wir anscheinend über verzichtbare deutsche Atom-Kraftwerke verfügen (können) und gleichzeitig (zumindest laut Plan) erneuerbare Energiegewinnung fördern, sollte es (allen voran Frau Merkel) möglich sein - Zeichen zu setzen. Letztendlich geht es darum - in diesem Bereich Erfahrungswerte zu Sammeln um diese Später zu vermitteln. (Oder wir schränken ab sofort den Energieverbrauch drastisch ein - was eine Reduzierung der Lebensstandards zur Folge hätte - also doch Steinzeit) 

Ach ja... es gibt genügend fiktive Szenarien - für einen Ernstfall braucht es kein Beben mit Stärke 6,5 (ist übrigens DAS Argument für die Aussetzung der Laufzeitverlängerung)


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Abgesehen von der ganzen Tatsache ist es immer noch interresant, wie der Mensch sich eigentlich selbst umbringt. Niemand hat ihnen vorgewiesen Atomkraftwerke zu bauen.


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der ganzen Tatsache ist es immer noch interresant, wie der Mensch sich eigentlich selbst umbringt. Niemand hat ihnen vorgewiesen Atomkraftwerke zu bauen.




Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass diese Aussage an Hand der Situation zutreffend und/oder angemessen ist.


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil haben wir in Deutschland wenn 7 von ? nun abgeschaltet werden. Verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht richtig.



Jedes abgeschaltete Kraftwerk ist ein gutes Kraftwerk. Natürlich ist das nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein, aber besser, als in die Hose geschissen.
Aber nur weil es abgeschaltet ist, heißt das leider noch nicht, dass es so bleibt. Die Menschheit ist leider stark lernresistent. In unserer Arroganz glauben wir, alles kontrollieren zu können.
Wie die Natur uns aber mal wieder gezeigt hat, kontrollieren wir rein garnichts. Wir Menschen können nichts bauen, was die Natur nicht wieder einreißen kann.
Deswegen kann ich auch nur lachen, wenn ich dieses größenwahnsinnige Geschwätz von irgendwelchen Politiker höre, wie es dieser Tage wieder zu vernehmen ist.

"Unsere Kraftwerke sind ja bombensicher. Da kann überhaupt nichts passieren. Ein Szenario, wie in Japan kann hier niemals eintreten!"

Darum schalten wir jetzt ja auch welche ab, weil sie so bombensicher sind. Und wie es generell um irgendwelche Sicherheitsinspektionen bestellt ist, bei Einrichtungen, die vom Potenzial
her mal eben rießige Flächen der Erde verseuchen können, dass hat man ja auch jüngst bei den Bohrinseln gesehen, die mal eben den halben Ozean verpestet haben.
Und wer will mir jetzt erzählen, dass das bei Atomkraftwerken generell anders läuft? Ganz oben sitzen nur korrupte Leute, die auf alles und jedem scheißen. Da geht es um Kohle und um nichts anders.



Soramac schrieb:


> In Deutschland besteht eben keine Hohegefahr das etwas passieren kann. Ausser ein Terroranschlag. \



Und das ist Blindheit! Warum kann nichts passieren? Gab es in Deutschland noch nie Erdbeben? Gibt es unter uns keine vulkanischen Aktivitäten? Was ist mit den Magmakammern unter uns?
Da könnte sich nicht mal durch ein Erdbeben etwas entladen? Du bist Mensch. Du bist nichts und du weißt nichts, genauso wie wir alle. Du bist den Launen der Natur hilflos ausgeliefert.
Es kann immer und überalll etwas passieren. Von Überschwemmungen, die mal eben ein Atommülllager ausspülen, über Erdbeben, bis hin zu einem Vulkanausbruch. Und unser Umgang mit der Natur
macht Katastrophen verschiedenster Formen immer wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja Muell wird es sowieso geben, ob jetzt 7 Kraftwerke von Hundert anderen soviel ausmacht, weiss ich nicht. Ebenso sind die Atomkraftwerke keine Gefahrensquelle. Sie werden mehrmals gewartet und immer wieder auf die neuste Sicherheit gebracht.
> 
> Ob jetzt ein Erdbeben von Staerke 6.5 in Deutschland bebt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Es geht doch nicht um das Erdbeben! Die Dinger in Japan waren technisch mit die besten der Welt und der einzige Grund, dass dort alles den Bach runter geht, ist der Stromausfall durch den Tsunami und das Erdbeben. Einen ordinären Stromausfall kann es auch bei uns jederzeit geben. Und diese sieben Kraftwerke sind die ältesten der Republik.

Das mit dem Müll kommt natürlich noch dazu. Gorleben ist total undicht und über Asse brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und diese sieben Kraftwerke sind die ältesten der Republik.




Was hat denn zu bedeuten? Glaubst du etwa die Technik die frueher dort eingebaut worden ist, wird heute noch genutzt? Es wird staendig mit neuer Technik nachgeruestet. Es ist ueberhaupt kein Grund, dass man die Kraftwerke wegen der langen Laufzeit abschalten muss. 

Dennoch haben die Kraftwerke bestimmt Stromgeneratoren wie in Krankenhauesern oder noch 10 weitere Sicherheitsmassnahmen, die eingeleitet werden wenn das nicht funktioniert, muss das gehen. Nur durch den Tsunami und dem Erdbeben wurden einfach alles zerstoert. Solche Naturkatastropehn passieren nicht in Deutschland, dennoch kann sowas in Frankreich oder Spanien passieren und dann ist es wieder Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

Das besondere an dieser Art Müll ist - er strahlt sehr , sehr lange - und beschäftigt damit Folgegenerationen. 

Also, wenn mir meine Eltern ein Fässchen Atommüll in die Hand drücken und dann sagen würden - So, ab sofort ist das dein Problem. Wir sind zu alt und bald raus aus dem Spiel...

Man sollte sich also schon Gedanken was da wie und wo verbuddelt wird. Der Ansatz zur Lösung eines Problems ist bekanntlich der erste Schritt, irgendeiner muss ihn halt machen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Deutschlands Atomkraftwerke gehoeren mit zu den sichersten auf der Welt und nie jemand hat behauptet, dass sie unsicher waeren.


ich will dir jetzt keine Angst machen, aber...


*Gravierende Mängel in deutschen Atomkraftwerken*

http://www.mdr.de/fakt/8342544.html


----------



## Dietrich (15. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> @Dietrich:
> Die Zukunft liegt in der Atomkraft. Wohl wahr. Besonders unsere Kinder, Enkel, Urenkel, Ururenkel, Urururenkel, Ururururenkel, Urururururenkel, Urururururururenkel usw. usf. werden sich in Zukunft wirklich freuen, wenn tausende Tonnen hochgifitigen, hochstrahlenden Atommülls durch die "Endlager" brechen und ganze Landstriche für Jahrtausende unbewohnbar machen. Eine strahlende Zukunft.



Dann informier dich bitte mal zum Thema Transmutations Kraftwerk.
Ja, alte Kernkraftwerke gehören abgeschaltet, aber auch hier hat die Entwicklung nicht aufgehört.


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

... und genau darum geht es - Grundlagen müssen für den Fortschritt erhalten bleiben - Japan erleidet Augenblicklich einen erheblichen Verlust seiner Grundlagen, mit offenem Ausgang und ohne Ende.


----------



## Ol@f (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was hat denn zu bedeuten? Glaubst du etwa die Technik die frueher dort eingebaut worden ist, wird heute noch genutzt? Es wird staendig mit neuer Technik nachgeruestet.


Dieser Schritt ist insich selbst (paradoxer Weise) problematisch. Ein einfacher Vergleich, wenn auch nur sehr einseitig, wäre ein Computer, welcher aufgerüstet wird. Das eine neue Teil verträgt sich nicht immer unbedingt gut mit den alten Sachen. Das System läuft zwar evtl., aber auch nicht 100% stabil.
Bei einem AKW kommen nach Stabilität noch zig weitere Faktoren, die wichtig sind. Sicherheit wäre da zum Beispiel einer. Hat man mit dem Ersatz evtl. benachbarte Strukturen gefährdet oder sogar ein Fehler im Ganzen produziert? Das lässt sich nicht immer leicht beantworten.


----------



## Perkone (15. März 2011)

Heute ma zufällig ne kleine Grafik gesehn und dabei war unser Land, also Österreich, das Einzige, wo kein AKW verzeichnet ist. Gibts eig. außer uns europäische Länder ohne solche Dinger?


----------



## Manaori (15. März 2011)

Ich möchte mich ja ungern einmischen, aber die Mods haben schon einige Male klar gemacht, dass Pro/Kontra AKW Diskussionen hier unerwünscht ist. Falls sich das inzwischen geändert hat, ists natürlich toll, aber es wäre schade, wenn der Thread wegen sowas plötzloich geschlossen wird.

Edit: @über mir: 
Ich glaube, die Schweiz hat keine.. oder irre ich?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. März 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Heute ma zufällig ne kleine Grafik gesehn und dabei war unser Land, also Österreich, das Einzige, wo kein AKW verzeichnet ist. Gibts eig. außer uns europäische Länder ohne solche Dinger?


Norwegen


----------



## Dietrich (15. März 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Heute ma zufällig ne kleine Grafik gesehn und dabei war unser Land, also Österreich, das Einzige, wo kein AKW verzeichnet ist. Gibts eig. außer uns europäische Länder ohne solche Dinger?



Die Österreicher sind aber auch Heuchler, da sie Atomstrom aus den Nachbarländern importieren!


----------



## Perkone (15. März 2011)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Die Österreicher sind aber auch Heuchler, da sie Atomstrom aus den Nachbarländern importieren!



War das gefragt ? Eig. nein. Aber danke für deine Info.


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

0400 millisiever -> derzeit um Fukushima
1000 millisiever -> Strahlenkrankheit
5000 millisiever -> Jeder 2. Mensch stirbt (seltsame Rechnung, wurde aber eben gesagt)

Jetzt hofft man nur,
daß die nukleare Wolke, die teilweise auf Tokio zutriftet,
durch den angesagten Westwind, auf das offene Meer treibt und Tokio nur etwas streift.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gottes Segen für alle Betroffenen!


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2011)

& über das offende Meer gelangt sie in den Nahrungskreislauf & verseucht womöglich Menschen auf der ganzen Welt ?


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was hat denn zu bedeuten? Glaubst du etwa die Technik die frueher dort eingebaut worden ist, wird heute noch genutzt? Es wird staendig mit neuer Technik nachgeruestet. Es ist ueberhaupt kein Grund, dass man die Kraftwerke wegen der langen Laufzeit abschalten muss.
> 
> Dennoch haben die Kraftwerke bestimmt Stromgeneratoren wie in Krankenhauesern oder noch 10 weitere Sicherheitsmassnahmen, die eingeleitet werden wenn das nicht funktioniert, muss das gehen. Nur durch den Tsunami und dem Erdbeben wurden einfach alles zerstoert. Solche Naturkatastropehn passieren nicht in Deutschland, dennoch kann sowas in Frankreich oder Spanien passieren und dann ist es wieder Jacke wie Hose.



Und wieso passieren die hier nicht? Nochmal für dich. Es gab hier Erdbeben. Unter die sind viele riesengroße brallgefühlte Magmakammern. Die sind garnicht mal soweit unten. Woher nimmst du das Wissen, dass das hier nicht passieren kann? Genau das ist es, was uns bald zum Verhängnis wird. Unsere Arroganz. Aber bestimmt denkst du, dass wir niemals so blöd wären, ein Atomkraftwerk über eine gigantische Magmakammer zu bauen. Sicher haben wir das alles genau überprüft. Schließlich wären wir auch niemals so blöd, ein gigantisches Kraftwerk an die Küste zu bauen, wo es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass irgendwann mal ein Tsunami kommt.
Oder etwa doch?

Und woher nimmst du das Wissen, dass bei uns alles ständig technisch nachgerüstet und kontrolliert wird?
Kam halt im Fernsehen, nicht war? Nur im Nachhinein stellt sich dann doch immer wieder heraus, dass dies und jenes doch nicht so gepasst hat. Siehe Bohrinsel. 

Aber die Japaner und Deutschen sind da bestimmt ganz anders, nicht wahr?


----------



## Equitos (15. März 2011)

Die Ereignisse in Japan sind mehr als tragisch.
Die Mainstreammedien schauen wie die Geier nach Japan
und jeder weitere Störfall, bringt Einschaltquoten, schon pervers.

Was die Bundesregierung im Moment aufführt ist mehr als lächerlich.
Verlässliche Politik sieht anders aus.

Natürlich müssen wir aus der Atomenergie raus, aber nicht blind.

Wind und Sonnenenergie in allen Ehren, aber ich seh jetzt schon die
ersten Demonstrationen, wegen den Stromtrassen von Nord nach Süd.
Die Grünen werden zur Demo aufrufen, wegen Zerstörung der Natur durch
die Trassen. Eine lächerliche Nummer die im Moment im Deutschen
Bundestag abläuft.

Und wenn die Energieversorung nicht ausreichen sollte, dann wird eingekauft
und das wird teuer. 

Und wer seit Jahren neben einem Kernkraftwerk wohnt und sich jetzt
erst Gedanken macht, naja ein wenig kurzsichtig.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. März 2011)

Muss ich mir jetzt eig. auch Gedanken machen und nen Schutzanzug kaufen oder bleibt Deutschland von diesem Strahlenzeug verschont? (ka wie die Wetterlage ist)


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt eig. auch Gedanken machen und nen Schutzanzug kaufen oder bleibt Deutschland von diesem Strahlenzeug verschont? (ka wie die Wetterlage ist)


Laß mal stecken, das muß erst mal was in die Luft fliegen und dann sind da ja noch 9000km dazwischen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2011)

Equitos schrieb:


> Und wer seit Jahren neben einem Kernkraftwerk wohnt und sich jetzt
> erst Gedanken macht, naja ein wenig kurzsichtig.



Ist ja nicht so das es schon seit 1970 Demonstrationen gibt gegen AKWs


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

Japanische Medien informieren die Bevölkerung über Gefahren der Strahlung und mögliche Schutzmaßnahmen. [spiegel-online] 

... und dies wohl nur so lange, bis sie den Saft abdrehen (müssen).


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Interessante Vergleiche eben im TV, was Strahlung angeht ...
> Ich hoffe, ich bekomme es noch zusammen.
> 
> So ist jeder Deutsche so 2-4 millisievert pro Jahr allgemein,
> ...



War auch bei Galileo gestern und (weil galioleo dauernt wiederholt hehe) lief bei Galileo schonmal vor nem jahr oda so. Und das mitm Raucher haste falsch nen Raucher hat net insgesammt 9 sondern durchs rauchen nochmal 9 Extra im jahr kommt also auf 11-13.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wieso passieren die hier nicht? Nochmal für dich. Es gab hier Erdbeben. Unter die sind viele riesengroße brallgefühlte Magmakammern. Die sind garnicht mal soweit unten. Woher nimmst du das Wissen, dass das hier nicht passieren kann? Genau das ist es, was uns bald zum Verhängnis wird. Unsere Arroganz. Aber bestimmt denkst du, dass wir niemals so blöd wären, ein Atomkraftwerk über eine gigantische Magmakammer zu bauen. Sicher haben wir das alles genau überprüft. Schließlich wären wir auch niemals so blöd, ein gigantisches Kraftwerk an die Küste zu bauen, wo es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass irgendwann mal ein Tsunami kommt.
> Oder etwa doch?
> 
> Und woher nimmst du das Wissen, dass bei uns alles ständig technisch nachgerüstet und kontrolliert wird?
> ...



Es gibt Erdbeben in Deutschland keine Frage, aber nicht derartige Erdbeben das ganze Atomkraftwerke außer Betrieb gesetzt werden. Japan war es bewusst, dass es Erdbebengebiet ist und haben sich auch dementsprechend dafür vorbereit, dass aber dann der stärkste Erdbeben der Geschichte eintritt, ist natürlich fraglich. Aber nochmal hier, wir können froh sein dass überhaupt die Kraftwerke eine Stärke bis 8.9 ausgehalten haben. Hätte auch in die Luft hoch gehen können, was wäre denn dann?

Ein Kraftwerk wird an die Küste gebaut um es mit Wasser zuversorgen und dann entsprechenend zu kühlen. Aber Ihr dürft euch nicht immer so in die Hose scheissen. Wäre dies nicht passiert, gäbe es garnicht so ein Aufstand . Man muss mit den Dingen des Lebens einfach leben. Ich kann auch sagen , nee.. morgen gehe ich nicht mehr aus dem Haus. Denn es wird bestimmt mir heute ein Auto reinfahren und das wars dann.. oder ich hole mir schonmal Vorrat für 2 Jahre, da morgen geht bestimmt ein Atomkraftwerk bei mir in der Nähe hoch. Immerhin war das Unglück in Tschernobyl nicht ganz ohne, denn es wird heute für Forschungen genutzt und es wachsen dort wieder Pflanzen. Daran sieht man, dass sich die Natur bei sowas regeneriert. Aber das ist ein ganz andres Thema.


----------



## Equitos (15. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so das es schon seit 1970 Demonstrationen gibt gegen AKWs



Naja es gibt auch schon ewig immer wieder Demos gegen Kriegseinsätze der BW.
Kein Blut für Öl, war mal ein Gassenfeger 

Aber wie kann man bitte neben ein AKW ziehen ?
Weils so günstig ist und abends so schön hell in der Wohnung ist ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> es wachsen dort wieder Pflanzen.


Die Verseucht sind... ^^


----------



## mark_renton (15. März 2011)

Equitos schrieb:


> Aber wie kann man bitte neben ein AKW ziehen ?
> Weils so günstig ist und abends so schön hell in der Wohnung ist ?



Selten so seinen Blödsinn gelesen... Weils vielleicht meine Heimat ist?? Ob ich 5km von Gundremmingen weg wohne oder 10 ist mal sowas von egal...


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Verseucht sind... ^^



Richtig zitierter vorposter ^^ aehm.. die Pflanzen die dort wachsen sind auch Verstrahlt und Strahlen selbst, die natur erholt sich "jain" die Pflanzen die dort wachsen sind auch sogesehen Mutiert (nein sie können nicht sprechen oder menschen fressen) ihre DNS (ka obs bei pflanzen genau so heißt) ist kaputt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2011)

[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]
*50 Mann sollen Japan retten*

"*Die ganze Welt schaut auf Fukushima: In dem japanischen Katastrophen-AKW kämpfen rund 50 Arbeiter gegen die atomare Katastrophe. Bei einem neuen Brand ist Radioaktivität in die Atmosphäre gelangt - aber wie viel? TV-Sender bereiten die Bevölkerung bereits auf die Strahlengefahr vor."*
*
*
*http://www.spiegel.d...chaft/technik/0,1518,751162,00.html*[/font]


----------



## Lily:) (15. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Richtig zitierter vorposter ^^ aehm.. die Pflanzen die dort wachsen sind auch Verstrahlt und Strahlen selbst, die natur erholt sich "jain" die Pflanzen die dort wachsen sind auch sogesehen Mutiert (nein sie können nicht sprechen oder menschen fressen) ihre DNS (ka obs bei pflanzen genau so heißt) ist kaputt.



Das heißt, sie haben auch so etwas wie "Behinderungen"?
Wäre interessant, ob Pflanzen es irgendwann schaffen, neu zu mutieren um mit Strahlung gesund zu sein.


----------



## dedennis (15. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]
> *50 Mann sollen Japan retten*
> 
> "*Die ganze Welt schaut auf Fukushima: In dem japanischen Katastrophen-AKW kämpfen rund 50 Arbeiter gegen die atomare Katastrophe. Bei einem neuen Brand ist Radioaktivität in die Atmosphäre gelangt - aber wie viel? TV-Sender bereiten die Bevölkerung bereits auf die Strahlengefahr vor."*
> ...



bist du schlecht informiert! die 50 mann haben sich auch schon längst aus dem staub gemacht


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2011)

dedennis schrieb:


> bist du schlecht informiert! die 50 mann haben sich auch schon längst aus dem staub gemacht



Wenn das Spiegel Twitter...... bin ich also Schlecht informiert? 
Ich drücke halt nicht auf jeder News seite alle 5 sec F5


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es Japaner gibt die bis zum Schluss im Reaktor bleiben werden...


Alternativenergie ist und bleibt übrigens langfristig ein Streitfall, ganz egal wo. [Stichwort : Staufen]


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Verseucht sind... ^^



Dann werden sie von den versuchten Tieren gefressen. So schliesst sich der Kreis wieder. 

Ganz ehrlich, jeder der sagt: "Ja man baut halt kein AKW ans Meer und auf eine tecktonisch Aktive Platte." hat keine Ahnung was in Japan wirklich passiert ist.


----------



## Damatadore (15. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das das so Umsetzbar sind, wir reden hier von anderen Stoffen die Gebraucht werden für den Bau. Zudem sind Wolkenkratzer grundsätzlich sicher, dennoch entstehen auch bei Wolkenkratzern kleine Risse, die bei nem Atomkraftwerk schon eine Mittelschwere Katastrophe sind. Du vergisst wiegesagt auch das Material. Blei ist mit einer Hohen dichte perfekt für Schutz gegen Radioaktive Strahlung. Aber Blei hat neben einer Hohen dichte (soweit ich weiß) nicht die Stabillität wie Stahl oder? Es ist glaube ich Spröder.. oder.. weicher.. Ich weiß es nicht sicher.



Wenn uns eins die Geschichte der Menschheit gelehrt hat, dann das was Heute für unmöglich gehalten wird ist morgen normal.


----------



## Khayron (15. März 2011)

Dies gilt für Positives wie Negatives.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann werden sie von den versuchten Tieren gefressen. So schliesst sich der Kreis wieder.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, jeder der sagt: "Ja man baut halt kein AKW ans Meer und auf eine tecktonisch Aktive Platte." hat keine Ahnung was in Japan wirklich passiert ist.



Vorallem.. am meer.. dann sind auch 50KM in richtung meer verseucht (wayne) besser als wenn das zentral in japan passiert und von dort nen 50KM kreis ist. Ich sage wir bauen alle Atomkraftwerke auf Feste Stellplätze 20Km draußen im meer, wenn dann was passiert Komplett fluten oder einfach die Träger kaputtmachen und das teil untergehen lassen. Das Ganze wasser hält das schon irgendwie auf..


----------



## Shaila (15. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Vorallem.. am meer.. dann sind auch 50KM in richtung meer verseucht (wayne) besser als wenn das zentral in japan passiert und von dort nen 50KM kreis ist. Ich sage wir bauen alle Atomkraftwerke auf Feste Stellplätze 20Km draußen im meer, wenn dann was passiert Komplett fluten oder einfach die Träger kaputtmachen und das teil untergehen lassen. Das Ganze wasser hält das schon irgendwie auf..



Genau und den Müll der Erde am Besten gleich hinterher.


----------



## tonygt (15. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Vorallem.. am meer.. dann sind auch 50KM in richtung meer verseucht (wayne) besser als wenn das zentral in japan passiert und von dort nen 50KM kreis ist. Ich sage wir bauen alle Atomkraftwerke auf Feste Stellplätze 20Km draußen im meer, wenn dann was passiert Komplett fluten oder einfach die Träger kaputtmachen und das teil untergehen lassen. Das Ganze wasser hält das schon irgendwie auf..



Klingt doch Super oder noch besser wir schalten einfach für 3 Monate die Nachrichten aus Japan ab und danach weiß keiner mehr das es da nen Problem mit den Akws gab, hat doch bei Stuttgart 21 auch funktioniert.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Wäre interessant, ob Pflanzen es irgendwann schaffen, neu zu mutieren um mit Strahlung gesund zu sein.



Unwahrscheinlich, aber selbst wenn - für andere Lebewesen wären sie dann ja immer noch giftig und würden strahlen.


----------



## Falathrim (15. März 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Das heißt, sie haben auch so etwas wie "Behinderungen"?
> Wäre interessant, ob Pflanzen es irgendwann schaffen, neu zu mutieren um mit Strahlung gesund zu sein.



Könnte schwierig sein...selbst wenn eine stabile Lebensform entsteht, wird in einer massiv kontaminierten Umgebung immer wieder Strahlung die DNA zerstören und zu neuen Mutationen führen...außer natürlich es entwickeln sich Tiere mit massivem Bleifell


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Klingt doch Super oder noch besser wir schalten einfach für 3 Monate die Nachrichten aus Japan ab und danach weiß keiner mehr das es da nen Problem mit den Akws gab, hat doch bei Stuttgart 21 auch funktioniert.



Joar.. ka wenns keine Nachrichten gäbe würds mir besser gehen, auf dem liveticker refresh ich stündlich / alle 2 stunde und hoffe immer das nichts neues da steht oder nichts schlechtes, jetzt werden 2 Mitarbeiter vermisst.


----------



## schneemaus (15. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Klingt doch Super oder noch besser wir schalten einfach für 3 Monate die Nachrichten aus Japan ab und danach weiß keiner mehr das es da nen Problem mit den Akws gab, hat doch bei Stuttgart 21 auch funktioniert.



Um den Bürgerkrieg in Libyen kümmert sich doch im Moment auch kein Schwein mehr, seit das in Japan passiert ist...

Ich hoffe einfach, dass das noch irgendwie halbwegs hinzubiegen ist. Ich glaube, irgendjemand hat was gegen Japan. Vulkan seit Januar wieder aktiv, Erdbeben, Tsunami, nukleare Katastrophe... Man könnte fast meinen, Japan solle untergehen oO


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

> *22.57 Uhr: *Im vom Erdbeben schwer beschädigten japanischen Atomkraftwerk Fukushima 1 ist am Reaktor 4 erneut ein Feuer ausgebrochen. Flammen schlagen in die Höhe, wie die Regierung mitteilt. In dem Reaktor hatte es bereits am Dienstag eine Explosion und einen Brand gegeben. Dieser konnte jedoch später gelöscht werden.



Glaubt eigentlich noch irgendwer, dass da noch irgendwas zu retten ist? Hoffnung... aber viel mehr kann da nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Rotel (15. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Lies nochmal, was ich geschrieben habe.
> Tokio hat ca 40 Millionen Einwohner !!
> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, daß nur 8,5 Mio noch daheim sind.



Umso wahnwitziger der Gedanke man könne all diese Menschen in Zitat: "2-3 Tagen ausfliegen" 
Und wenn du genau gelesen hättest wär dir auch das von mir geschriebene "nur in der Stadt selbst" aufgefallen. Ist mir auch klar, dass der BEZIRK Tokio deutlich mehr als 8.5Mio Einwohner hat. 

Apropos Aktienkurse und Alternativenergien:

Googelt mal nach Aktienkurs Conergy


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. März 2011)

Der Reaktor 4 Brennt schonwieder....



*+++ 22.52 Wieder Feuer in Fukushima-Reaktor 4 +++
I*m Reaktor 4 des Atomkraftwerks Fukushima 1 bricht am Mittwochmorgen (Ortszeit) erneut ein Feuer aus. Das berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur Kyodo unter Berufung auf den Fernsehsender NHK.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich ja ungern einmischen, aber die Mods haben schon einige Male klar gemacht, dass Pro/Kontra AKW Diskussionen hier unerwünscht ist. Falls sich das inzwischen geändert hat, ists natürlich toll, aber es wäre schade, wenn der Thread wegen sowas plötzloich geschlossen wird.
> 
> Edit: @über mir:
> Ich glaube, die Schweiz hat keine.. oder irre ich?



Wir haben 4 oder 5 AKWs. 
Lichtenstein hat dafür keins


----------



## Ol@f (16. März 2011)

Ein paar interessante Hintergrundinformationen über AKW's. Quelle: Deutsches Atomforum e.V. KLICK


----------



## Neritia (16. März 2011)

Ich glaube bei der ganzen AKW Streitgesprächen wird oftmals leider auf die Flut-/Erdbebenopfer vergessen die ja zusätzlich zu dem dass es in fukushima ziemlich heiß hergeht eigentlich die größten leidtragenden sind...
Ich frage mich jeden tag, wie es die regierung in japan schaffen möchte - sollte es zu einem GAU kommen (und ich verwende aus absicht nicht das wort Super-GAU) - diesen menschen zuflucht zu bieten. wie allen bekannt ist sollte man sich im falle eines GAUs ja innerhalb der eigenen vier wände aufhalten etc. (ich denke die schutzmaßnahmen haben wir oft genug im fernsehen mitbekommen) doch wohin mit den menschen die kein dach mehr über den kopf haben? gibts es da schon irgendeine maßnahme? gibt es für diese menschen irgendwelche sicheren zufluchtsorte? ich weiß viele kommen bei freunden und familien unter...aber ich denke es wird einen großen teil geben der wirklich nichts mehr hat...was passiert mit denen?

und zur atomenergie: Österreich hat einen anteil von ~6% atomenergie, die aus ganz Europa zugespielt werden. Natürlich empfinde ich atomenergie persönlich nicht als etwas positives, vorallem wenn man an weitere generationen denkt (wieviele jahre dauert es bis das zeugs nicht mehr gefährlich ist -.-). Ich frage mich nur, ob die atomgegner (die ja für eine komplette abschaltung sind) dann auch mit den lebensstandarts danach umgehen können, das problem ist nämlich, da die menschheit so auf atomenergie baut, und das betrifft uns alle(in einer gewissen weise), könnten wir unseren lebenstandart so zurückstufen, wie es wahrscheinlich der fall wäre? ich möchte mich hier nicht jetzt für die atomenergie aussprechen, aber dadurch dass es noch keine vergleichbaren "alternativen" gibt, wird es wohl eine weile dauern bis man das ziel "ATOM-FREI" erreichen kann. leider ist die menschheit in gewisser hinsicht zu bequem um nach lösungen zu suchen solange kein problem vorhanden ist.

Die Situation in Japan hat aber wieder einmal verdeutlicht, dass auch trotz hohen sicherheitsstandarts und allen möglichen mitteln es oft in die hose geht. vielleicht wird die menschheit dadurch wieder aus der "faulheit" wachgerüttelt und die forschung vorangetrieben...ich hoffe es. Ich denke der Mensch braucht des öfteren einen Schlag auf den Hinterkopf damit mal wieder was weitergeht, leider oft auf kosten unschuldiger.


----------



## shadow24 (16. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> doch wohin mit den menschen die kein dach mehr über den kopf haben? gibts es da schon irgendeine maßnahme? gibt es für diese menschen irgendwelche sicheren zufluchtsorte? ich weiß viele kommen bei freunden und familien unter...aber ich denke es wird einen großen teil geben der wirklich nichts mehr hat...was passiert mit denen?




was sollen die machen?es wird jetzt schon intensiv "aufgeräumt" in den überfluteten gegenden.dort werden neue wohnungen auf den sockeln der untergegangenen entstehen.die kosten werden zum teil von der regierung getragen udn zum teil vom rest der welt.zumindest von allen die sich an hilfsaktionen und spenden am wiederaufnau beteiligen werden.udn drei mal darfst du raten wer wieder einen löwenanteil zu den spenden dazusteuern wird?das sind wieder mal wir deutschen...
zum glück sind die japaner ein disziplkiniertes volk,das selbst bei den gefahrenherden relativ ruhig bleibt udn keine panik ausbricht.alle gehen so weit wie möglich ihrer arbeit nach,trotz der gefahr einer verstrahlung.aber was sollen die auch machen?arbeit kündigen?sich zu hause verbarrikadieren?
das leben geht weiter.immer.die welt hat nicht aufgehört sich weiter zu drehen.die sonne geht nach wie vor im osten auf und so werden auch die japaner versuchen in dem ganzen chaos so viel normalität wie möglich weiter auszuleben...
man kann nur hoffen das der GAu nicht noch viel grössere auswirkungen hat und tokio praktisch zur todeszone wird...


----------



## Alion (16. März 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wir haben 4 oder 5 AKWs.
> Lichtenstein hat dafür keins


Wir haben 4 AKWs aber insgesamt 5 Reaktoren. Davon stehen 3 Reaktoren praktisch an der Deutschen Grenze in der nähe von Waldshut.


----------



## Damatadore (16. März 2011)

Khayron schrieb:


> Dies gilt für Positives wie Negatives.



Und ich denke mal in Bezug auf dieses Thema siehst du in der Kernenergie das negative.

Ich persönlich sehe in der Kernenergie viel Positives. Natürlich sind die 2 Katastrophen die es in der Geschichte von AKWs gab entsetzlich.

Aber die mobilen Fortbewegungsmittel steht mind. auf einer Stufe mit der Kernenergie was die Todesopfer und Umweltkatastrophen angeht. Mann muss sich nur mal vorstellen was mit dem Meer passiert wenn so ein Super Tanker verunglückt und das hatten wir oft genug. Das interessiert uns weniger, weil wir nicht direkt davon betroffen sind. Aber bei einem AKW sind wir betroffen und bringen auf einmal die Umwelt, Planzen und Tiere mit ins Spiel um die Argumente zu verstärken. 

Und genau aus diesem Anlass stellt sich mir die frage, warum man gegen Atomstrom bzw Energie ist aber nicht gegen die Umweltsünde Nr.1 die Fortbewegungsmittel. Um mir diese frage zu beantworten, muss ich die Schäden gegeneinander abwiegen.

*- Langzeitschäden*
*- Opfer*
*- Krankheiten*
*- Alternativen*

*Langzeitschäden *Kommt es zu einem Unglück wie Russland oder Japan sind die Langzeitschäden natürlich extrem und man kann davon ausgehen, das die Landstriche für die nächsten 20 Jahre im umkreis von 100km nicht bewohnbar sind. Als Beispiel zähle ich Russland, da ist mittlerweile das Gebiet wieder bis auf einem Umkreis von 30 km (korrigiert mich wenn das nicht stimmt) wieder bewohnt und ohne Ausnahmegenehmigung betretbar. Beim mobilen Fortbewegungsmittel kommt es hingegen täglich zu Langzeitschäden (Schäden für die Umwelt und die Gesundheit). Die Kontamination und schlagartige Verseuchung wiegt natürlich schwerer als die langsame und schleichende Verseuchung der Erde. Ein Super Tanker Unfall möchte ich jetzt hier nicht mit einbringen, da das ganze dann unübersichtlich werden würde.

*Opfer *Braucht man nicht viel zu sagen, da ist das mobile Verkehrsmittel ganz klar  oben.

*Krankheiten *Krebs, Asthma, Allergien um mal nur die gängigsten aufzuzählen kommen wohl mehr von Abgase als von der Atomenergie.

*Alternativen *es gibt Alternativen bei der Energieversorgung als auch beim Auto. Beide sind für uns mit Kosten verbunden. Wobei die Kosten für das uneingeschränkte Mobil sein, weit höher sind als die für eine saubere Energieversorgung.

_Ich persönlich komme zu dem Entschluss, gegen Atomstrom zu sein, ist weitaus bequemer als gegen das Fortbewegungsmittel (dazu zähle ich nicht den Schienenverkehr). Es wäre natürlich am saubersten das Fahrrad und den Zug zu benutzen. Mit dem gesparten Geld, könnte ich die mehr kosten bei der Alternativ Energieversorgung decken. Aber wie ich schon sagte, das ist der unbequeme Weg und warum sollte man den gehen, wenn des doch einen bequemeren gibt _


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. März 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-65742.html

das teil sieht jeden neuen tag kaputter aus. nicht gut 

gestern:
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-65742-9.html


----------



## Kafka (16. März 2011)

Helikoptereinsatz zum löschen der Reaktoren abgebrochen (quelle n24)

Tja ich habs doch gesagt, das bringts nicht...


----------



## Seridan (16. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,


ich finde es wirklich erstaunlich wie ruhig diese armen Leute dort unten in Japan die Katastrophe angehen
(dieses Bild erkenne ich zumindest in den Bildern der Medien die uns gezeigt werden).
Wie schaffen es die Leute dort unten so gelassen mit der Situation umzugehen?! Ich glaube hier bei uns würde das alles anders verlaufen.

Wirklich traurig das ganze, jeden Morgen neue Hiobsbotschaften...


----------



## Kafka (16. März 2011)

Seridan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> ich finde es wirklich erstaunlich wie ruhig diese armen Leute dort unten in Japan die Katastrophe angehen
> ...



Japaner haben nunmal eine andere mentalität als wir. Sie sind ein sehr diszipliniertes Volk und denken sich "Wenns passiert passiert es halt". Sie zeigen halt nicht gleich ihre Emotionen. Wohingegen wir und schon längst panisch gegenseitig zu tode trampeln würden.


----------



## Davatar (16. März 2011)

Equitos schrieb:


> Aber wie kann man bitte neben ein AKW ziehen ?


Warum sollte man nicht? Ist in etwa die gleich sinnvolle Frage wie "Wie kann man bitte neben Flughafen/Bahnhof/Autobahn/Stadion/Oper/Belebten Platz/Club/Bar/undundund ziehen?" Gibt Leute, die störts und Leute, die störts nicht.



Seridan schrieb:


> ich finde es wirklich erstaunlich wie ruhig diese armen Leute dort unten in Japan die Katastrophe angehen
> (dieses Bild erkenne ich zumindest in den Bildern der Medien die uns gezeigt werden).
> Wie schaffen es die Leute dort unten so gelassen mit der Situation umzugehen?! Ich glaube hier bei uns würde das alles anders verlaufen.
> 
> Wirklich traurig das ganze, jeden Morgen neue Hiobsbotschaften...


Nehmen wir mal an, Deine Familie ist tot, Dein Haus wurde weggespült, nicht mal mehr das Dorf steht noch und der Rest Deiner Verwandtschaft wird vermisst oder droht, durch Strahlung getötet zu werden. Da kannst Du nur entweder nen Nervenzusammenbruch/Herzinfarkt erleben oder Dich damit abfinden und versuchen, weiterzumachen. Ich glaub nicht, dass man noch in Panik verfällt, wenn man sowas durchgemacht hat.


----------



## Konov (16. März 2011)

Vorallem glaube ich kaum, dass die meisten Leute sich das ausgesucht haben und neben ein AKW gezogen sind.

Wenn eins gebaut wird, wird eins gebaut und die Leute die daneben wohnen haben dann die Arschkarte... das ist eher so der Trend wie es läuft. 


Die Angst um die Radioaktivität wird scheinbar in den Medien nicht direkt angesprochen, es werden keine konkreten Klarheiten verbreitet, alles scheint unklar hinsichtlich der Verstrahlung.
Das gibt mir sehr zu denken. Und die vielen Menschen die ihre Angehörigen verloren haben... man spricht mittlerweile von 11900 Tote... Tendenz steigend weil natürlich nur ein Teil der Leichen identifiziert wurde.

Gleichzeitig neben der Trauer macht es mich wütend, wenn ich die Merkel nur sehe, denn vielen Berichten zufolge hat es Atom-Deals gegeben, selbst jetzt bei den Abschaltungsplänen.
In was für einer Welt leben wir eigentlich... da platzt mir fast der Kragen wenn ich mir diese Politiker-Amöben anschaue die unser Land regieren.
Ein Grünen Politiker hat vorgeschlagen deutsche Fuchs Panzer zum ABC Schutz nach Japan zu entsenden und die Bundeswehr damit einzubinden. Finde ich sehr gut die Idee, absolut sinnvoll.... aber aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen wird es nicht gemacht, da wette ich meinen Arsch drauf.

Irgendwie zeigt die Katastrophe in Japan nicht nur die Verletzlichkeit durch solche Ereignisse, nein viel mehr zeigt es auch unsere eigene Unmenschlichkeit und Dummheit in der Politik.
Ich bin enttäuscht von unserer Regierung... komisch ich war noch nie "nicht enttäuscht". Woran das wohl liegen mag? 

Quellen: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,751191,00.html


----------



## Davatar (16. März 2011)

Sorry in der Nähe von nem AKW zu wohnen ist doch echt nichts Schlimmes, ich seh da das Problem nicht wirklich. Klar, wenn vor der Haustür was Grosses hingepflanzt wird und man nix dagegen tun kann, ist das übel. Aber die meisten AKW stehen heute schon ne Weile dort, wo sie stehn und die Leute, die da hin ziehn, sind sich bewusst, dass da ein AKW rumsteht.


----------



## Konov (16. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sorry in der Nähe von nem AKW zu wohnen ist doch echt nichts Schlimmes, ich seh da das Problem nicht wirklich. Klar, wenn vor der Haustür was Grosses hingepflanzt wird und man nix dagegen tun kann, ist das übel. Aber die meisten AKW stehen heute schon ne Weile dort, wo sie stehn und die Leute, die da hin ziehn, sind sich bewusst, dass da ein AKW rumsteht.



Fände einen Flughafen so gesehen schlimmer. 
Ist auch was großes und der Lärm macht sicher mehr Probleme als die Angst davor dass vor der eigenen Haustür die Reaktoren explodieren.

Wobei die Angst davor natürlich aufgrund der jüngsten Ereignisse immer größer wird.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. März 2011)

Mein vertrauen in technik ist viel zu groß. Ich hätte keine bedenken neben einem akw zu wohnen. ich halte die dinger immernoch für erstaunliche sichere technikmonster, die mich eher faszinieren als abschrecken.

deutsche abc panzer nach japan wird wohl kaum passieren, die haben ihre eigene technik. das ist ja nicht ein total verarmtes haiti oder so. die haben selber erstmal 100000 ihrer soldaten und reservisten aufräumen geschickt. japan hat eigne abc panzer


der stolz und durchhaltewille, da drüben am abgrund an dem die wohnen ist auch einer der punkte, der mich so an japan beeindruckt


----------



## Damatadore (16. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorallem glaube ich kaum, dass die meisten Leute sich das ausgesucht haben und neben ein AKW gezogen sind.
> 
> Wenn eins gebaut wird, wird eins gebaut und die Leute die daneben wohnen haben dann die Arschkarte... das ist eher so der Trend wie es läuft.
> 
> ...



Ob die Menschen sich das ausgesucht haben oder nicht aber ich kann nur für Grundremmingen sprechen und das wäre der schlechteste Ort um eine Atomgegner Demo MIT den Anwohnern zu veranstalten.


----------



## Alion (16. März 2011)

Da wo ich wohne (Schweiz/Aargau) gibt es im Umkreis von 20km 3 AKWs (4 Reaktoren).
Neben einem AKW zu wohnen ist... nicht anders als an einem anderen Ort. Die meiste Zeit denkt man nicht mal dran.
Und wenn es in einem der Kraftwerke einen GAU gibt und Radioaktive Stoffe austreten, ist es sowieso egal ob du gleich daneben oder 50km weit weg wohnst.


----------



## Ennia (16. März 2011)

Was die meisten Leute einfach nicht wissen ist, dass ein GAU weitaus weniger radioaktive Strahlung freisetzt, als es zum Beispiel eine "Atom"-Bombe tut. Klar wird das Gebiet ums betroffene AKW für eine Zeit lang zum Sperrgebiet, aber danach ist das Gebiet wieder unbedenklich betretbar. Zum Super-GAU (achtung, doppelte Steigerung!), wie in Tschernobyl wird es nie im Leben kommen, weil die Gegebenheiten und Sicherheitsstandards erhöht wurden und auch eingehalten wurden. Die Havarie in Tschernobyl wurde durch ein Experiment ervorgerufen, vergesst das nicht.

Das was da gerade passiert ist sicherlich schlimm, aber die Folgen sind es nicht wirklich.


----------



## Khayron (16. März 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Und ich denke mal in Bezug auf dieses Thema siehst du in der Kernenergie das negative.
> 
> Ich persönlich sehe in der Kernenergie viel Positives. Natürlich sind die 2 Katastrophen die es in der Geschichte von AKWs gab entsetzlich.
> 
> ...




Grundsätzlich versuche ich eine neutrale Position zur Betrachtung beizubehalten. Zum Thema Atomkraft/Kernkraftwerke habe ich allerdings seit '86 meine ganz eigenen Bedenken - vollkommen unabhängig von der  "pro und contra" Debatte. Fakt ist - Japans Energiehunger machte es scheinbar nötig solche Anlagen dort zu bauen und in Betrieb zu halten, weiterhin ist diese Tatsache wenig beruhigend - da ich durchaus eine Parallelität zur Energiefrage in Europa (bzw. der Welt) erkenne. Ich stimme absolut damit überein, dass Konsumverhalten die Bereitstellung und mögliche Gewinnerwartung beeinflussen... daher ist ein radikaleres Umdenken (bezugnehmend auf den Energieverbrauch) notwendig. 

"Hinterher ist man immer etwas schlauer" - nützt nichts, wenn man aus den gemachten Erfahrungen keinerlei Nutzen mehr ziehen kann (warum auch immer). 

Aktuelle Meldungen [ diverse Agenturen ] lassen weitere schlechte Nachrichten vermuten...


----------



## Khayron (16. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Was die meisten Leute einfach nicht wissen ist, dass ein GAU weitaus weniger radioaktive Strahlung freisetzt, als es zum Beispiel eine "Atom"-Bombe tut. Klar wird das Gebiet ums betroffene AKW für eine Zeit lang zum Sperrgebiet, aber danach ist das Gebiet wieder unbedenklich betretbar. Zum Super-GAU (achtung, doppelte Steigerung!), wie in Tschernobyl wird es nie im Leben kommen, weil die Gegebenheiten und Sicherheitsstandards erhöht wurden und auch eingehalten wurden. Die Havarie in Tschernobyl wurde durch ein Experiment ervorgerufen, vergesst das nicht.
> 
> Das was da gerade passiert ist sicherlich schlimm, aber die Folgen sind es nicht wirklich.




Tschernobyl war keine Folge eines Experimentes im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern Ergebnis der Simulation (!) eines totalen Stromausfalls.


----------



## L0wki (16. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Was die meisten Leute einfach nicht wissen ist, dass ein GAU weitaus weniger radioaktive Strahlung freisetzt, als es zum Beispiel eine "Atom"-Bombe tut. Klar wird das Gebiet ums betroffene AKW für eine Zeit lang zum Sperrgebiet, aber danach ist das Gebiet wieder unbedenklich betretbar. Zum Super-GAU (achtung, doppelte Steigerung!), wie in Tschernobyl wird es nie im Leben kommen, weil die Gegebenheiten und Sicherheitsstandards erhöht wurden und auch eingehalten wurden. Die Havarie in Tschernobyl wurde durch ein Experiment ervorgerufen, vergesst das nicht.
> 
> Das was da gerade passiert ist sicherlich schlimm, aber die Folgen sind es nicht wirklich.


So ein Schwachsinn der Supergau ist längst im Gange. Mittlerweile sind bei 2 Reaktoren die Schutzhüllen beschädigt und das Worst Case Scenario bedeutet China Syndrom von ca 800 Tonnen radioaktivem MAterial verteilt auf 6 Reaktoren. Im Schlimmsten Falle ist nicht nur Japan für immer unbewohnbar sondern vor allem Asiens Ostküste und Amerikas Westküste sind in Großer Gefahr sollte es zu erhötem Austoss von radioaktivität kommen wenn z.b. Reaktorhüllen brechen. Bei allem Respekt vor den Japanern aber ich fürchte sie haben gar keine Kontrolle mehr über die Vorgänge.


----------



## Khayron (16. März 2011)

Die Kontrolle haben sie im Grunde bereits seit Freitag verloren... 

Die, welche dort noch ihr Leben aufs Spiel setzen ... verhindern - wenn überhaupt - nur das Schlimmste. 
(Was weiterhin gewürdigt und bedacht werden sollte.)


----------



## Grushdak (16. März 2011)

interessant & seltsam zugleich

ein Kaiser, der nix zu sagen hat ...

Heute nun hat sich wohl zum ersten Mal höchstpersöhnlich zu Wort gemeldet.
Was er seinem Volke zu sagen hatte war alles andere als erfeulich.

Er hat sich angeblich deshalb bisher rausgehalten, da er von den Meisten als direkter Nachkomme Gottes gesehen wird -
also als sehr heilig und seine Ansprache die Menschen gleich in Panik versetzt hätte -
da er sonst so gut wie nie öffentlich spricht.

Er selber wohnt in Tokio in einem "Haus" mit einem Flutgraben drumherum, 
welcher mit den Abstand zu seinem Volk symbolisieren soll.

greetz


----------



## Lily:) (16. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Er hat sich angeblich deshalb bisher rausgehalten, da er von den Meisten als direkter Nachkomme Gottes gesehen wird -
> 
> greetz



Das ist nicht nur angeblich, das ist eine Tatsache.
Die Japaner haben da ihre ganz eigene Mentalität.

(Quelle: Freund aus Japan, der es trotz Studiums hier genauso sieht wie die meisten Japaner)

Edit: Das der Kaiser bisher schwieg, hm...das kann ich nicht bewerten.
Soll auch nur ein Zusatz zu deinem Post sein, keine Klugsch***erei


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (16. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein Grünen Politiker hat vorgeschlagen deutsche Fuchs Panzer zum ABC Schutz nach Japan zu entsenden und die Bundeswehr damit einzubinden. Finde ich sehr gut die Idee, absolut sinnvoll.... aber aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen wird es nicht gemacht, da wette ich meinen Arsch drauf.
> 
> Quellen: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,751191,00.html



ist das gleiche wie in afghanistan, da haben wir deutsche auch keine kampfpanzer usw.


----------



## Neritia (16. März 2011)

Seridan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> ich finde es wirklich erstaunlich wie ruhig diese armen Leute dort unten in Japan die Katastrophe angehen
> ...



Die Mentalität des Japanischen Volkes ist für uns Europäer sehr seltsam. Mein Studienkollege meinte selbst er versteht es ned wie ruhig die bei so einer sache bleiben können. Aber es gehört zu ihrer Kultur und ist für uns unverständlich. Das gleiche umgekehrt die Japaner verstehen nicht, wie wir Europäer so offen mit unseren Gefühlen umgehen können. Zusätzlich spielt auch die Obrigkeit eine Rolle, die Japaner handeln erst wenn es von oben gesagt wird (ganz krass ausgedrückt), für uns unvorstellbar für sie normal. 
Du wirst auch in den seltensten Fällen ein Nein von einen Japaner hören der in seiner Kultur stark verankert ist...Bei uns ist ein Nein gang und gebe. 
Natürlich gehen sie ihren normalen aktivitäten nach, so sind sie salop gesagt die Japaner, für sie wird sich erst etwas verändern wenn es schlimmer wird und auch von oben die anweisungen kommen, die Japaner vertrauen auf ihre Regierung, in einer gewissen weise auch sinnvoll...wenn man vergleicht würde soetwas bei uns passieren wäre panik und angst vorprogrammiert. Natürlich leben auch die Japaner in Angst aber sie zeigen es halt nicht und versuchen den Alltag normal weiterzuführen, und die jenigen die dafür zuständig sind machen ihre arbeit. Soviel Normalität (im Volk) kann aber auch positives bewirken. In einem Land wie Japan, wenn da ne massenpanik ausbricht, hat die regierung noch mehr stress. 
Die Japaner sind sogesehen ein Stehaufmännchen, was die Länder betrifft.


----------



## Grushdak (16. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> ist das gleiche wie in afghanistan, da haben wir deutsche auch keine kampfpanzer usw.


Es handelt sich hier aber nicht um einen Kampfeinsatz
Und der "Spürfuchs" ist auch kein Kampfpanzer!

Somit sind Afghanistan und Japan imo absolut nicht zu vergleichen.

*edit*
Schallschluckende Häuser?
Erstmal glaube ich nicht, daß die Häuser dort "instabiler" sind - außer nach dem Beben nun.
Zum anderen gibt es bei uns genügend dünne Wände und es wird sich dennoch nicht zurückgehalten.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (16. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> Die Mentalität des Japanischen Volkes ist für uns Europäer sehr seltsam. Mein Studienkollege meinte selbst er versteht es ned wie ruhig die bei so einer sache bleiben können. Aber es gehört zu ihrer Kultur und ist für uns unverständlich. Das gleiche umgekehrt die Japaner verstehen nicht, wie wir Europäer so offen mit unseren Gefühlen umgehen können. Zusätzlich spielt auch die Obrigkeit eine Rolle, die Japaner handeln erst wenn es von oben gesagt wird (ganz krass ausgedrückt), für uns unvorstellbar für sie normal.
> Du wirst auch in den seltensten Fällen ein Nein von einen Japaner hören der in seiner Kultur stark verankert ist...Bei uns ist ein Nein gang und gebe.
> Natürlich gehen sie ihren normalen aktivitäten nach, so sind sie salop gesagt die Japaner, für sie wird sich erst etwas verändern wenn es schlimmer wird und auch von oben die anweisungen kommen, die Japaner vertrauen auf ihre Regierung, in einer gewissen weise auch sinnvoll...wenn man vergleicht würde soetwas bei uns passieren wäre panik und angst vorprogrammiert. Natürlich leben auch die Japaner in Angst aber sie zeigen es halt nicht und versuchen den Alltag normal weiterzuführen, und die jenigen die dafür zuständig sind machen ihre arbeit. Soviel Normalität (im Volk) kann aber auch positives bewirken. In einem Land wie Japan, wenn da ne massenpanik ausbricht, hat die regierung noch mehr stress.
> Die Japaner sind sogesehen ein Stehaufmännchen, was die Länder betrifft.



Es ist ja in Asien so ,dass da viele Menschen auf wenig Raum verteilt sind. Habe auch mal gehört, dass die Häuser da jetzt nicht so stabil bzw.
schallschluckend sind wie unsere und wenn da jeder seine Emotionen zeigt (Wut und so), hört das ja jeder und damit man das aushalten kann, müssen
sie sich etwas gefasster benehmen. So weiß ich es ka ob es jetzt richtig ist.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (16. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier aber nicht um einen Kampfeinsatz
> Und der "Spürfuchs" ist auch kein Kampfpanzer!
> 
> Somit sind Afghanistan und Japan imo absolut nicht zu vergleichen.



Es ging mir eher um den wirtschaftlichen Sinn. Kampfpanzer und Flugzeuge in Afghanistan= teuer
ABC Panzer nach Japan schicken= teuer


----------



## Grushdak (16. März 2011)

Nun ja, in Kuwait wurden sie auch eingesetzt (war auch sehr teuer und dennoch sinnvoll)

In Japan macht das derzeit imo noch wenig Sinn.
Erstmal weiß momentan keiner den genauen Stand der Dinge - geschweige denn, was da noch kommen mag.
Japans Katastrophe ist zudem eine ganz andere Dimension - nicht mal eben ein Einsatz - und das auf viele Jahre.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2011)

> [font=arial, sans-serif]*14.37 Uhr: *[/font][font=arial, sans-serif]Der weltgrößte Betreiber von Atomkraftwerken, der französische Konzern EDF, will Spezialisten und Material nach Japan schicken. „Wir wollen nicht nur Zuschauer sein, sondern auch handeln und uns mit unseren japanischen Kollegen solidarisch zeigen”, sagte der Chef des französischen Stromkonzerns Henri Proglio am Mittwoch dem Sender RTL. Das Unternehmen wolle unter anderem Roboter schicken.[/font]




Warum denn jetzt erst ? -.-


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. März 2011)

Naja, um dort Leute hinzuschicken, braucht man erst einmal Freiwillige. Ob ich mich als Wissenschaftlicher direkt in den kochenden Topf fliegen lasse, überlege ich mir vorher dreimal.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (16. März 2011)

Ihre verzweifelte Lage ertragen die Menschen mit bewundernswerter Disziplin. Geduldig stehen sie an, wenn ein Tankwagen Trinkwasser bringt. Oder wenn sie an Tankstellen noch etwas Benzin und Heizöl bekommen können. "Sie beschweren sich nicht, sie weinen nicht, sie nehmen alles mit Würde", sagt der Fotograf Onak.



weiter lesen: http://web.de/magazine/nachrichten/erdbeben/12381528-schweres-leid-an-japans-nordostkueste.html#.A1000145

Man muss wirklich sagen, dass die Japaner ausadauernd sind.


----------



## Damatadore (16. März 2011)

Khayron schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich versuche ich eine neutrale Position zur Betrachtung beizubehalten. Zum Thema Atomkraft/Kernkraftwerke habe ich allerdings seit '86 meine ganz eigenen Bedenken - vollkommen unabhängig von der  "pro und contra" Debatte. Fakt ist - Japans Energiehunger machte es scheinbar nötig solche Anlagen dort zu bauen und in Betrieb zu halten, weiterhin ist diese Tatsache wenig beruhigend - da ich durchaus eine Parallelität zur Energiefrage in Europa (bzw. der Welt) erkenne. Ich stimme absolut damit überein, dass Konsumverhalten die Bereitstellung und mögliche Gewinnerwartung beeinflussen... daher ist ein radikaleres Umdenken (bezugnehmend auf den Energieverbrauch) notwendig.
> 
> "Hinterher ist man immer etwas schlauer" - nützt nichts, wenn man aus den gemachten Erfahrungen keinerlei Nutzen mehr ziehen kann (warum auch immer).
> 
> Aktuelle Meldungen [ diverse Agenturen ] lassen weitere schlechte Nachrichten vermuten...




Edit

*hab das* *(bezugnehmend auf den Energieverbrauch) überlesen darum Edit *
*
*
Richtig, erst muss mal der verbrauch ganz Extrem runter, der Rest kommt dann von alleine. Und da ist jeder angesprochen und nicht mit Demos sondern sich damit zu beschäftigen was er sinnvoll einsparen kann.


----------



## Ennia (16. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Warum denn jetzt erst ? -.-



Pff, die Franzosen mit ihrem "geklauten" know-how bezahlt von den Reparationen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Pff, die Franzosen mit ihrem "geklauten" know-how bezahlt von den Reparationen.



Geführt von nem kleinen Mann  Hab nix gegen Frankreich, aber diese Hilfe hätte ruhig 2-3 Tage vorher kommen können. Ich bezweifle, dass jetzt noch was zu retten ist. :/


----------



## Ol@f (16. März 2011)

Primär geht es nicht mehr um die Brennstäbe, sondern vielmehr darum das Gesamtsystem ohne Kühlung (~2400°C) einigermaßen dicht zu halten und runterzufahren.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein Grünen Politiker hat vorgeschlagen deutsche Fuchs Panzer zum ABC Schutz nach Japan zu entsenden und die Bundeswehr damit einzubinden. Finde ich sehr gut die Idee, absolut sinnvoll.... aber aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen wird es nicht gemacht, da wette ich meinen Arsch drauf.


Der soll sich erstmal schlau machen, bevor er Unsinn verzapft. Japan hat nichts angefordert, also kann man auch nichts schicken.


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Der soll sich erstmal schlau machen, bevor er Unsinn verzapft. Japan hat nichts angefordert, also kann man auch nichts schicken.




Japan hat um EU Hilfe geboten und da Deutschland zur EU gehoert..


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Japan hat um EU Hilfe geboten und da Deutschland zur EU gehoert..


Das ist ein Militärfahrzeug, das muß angefordert werden


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. März 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Primär geht es nicht mehr um die Brennstäbe, sondern vielmehr darum das Gesamtsystem ohne Kühlung (~2400°C) einigermaßen dicht zu halten und runterzufahren.



Ich hab ka leider keine ahnung von sowas aber warum Schmeist man nur wasser Rein? Warum net diese sachen die -150 Grad haben diese Säre oda was das ist, wäre das Schlecht? Ich meine rein Theoretisch ist Wasser was ja mind 0 Grad und drüber hat wenig kühlend bei 2000Grad wenn es echt so hoch ist.. dann sollte man doch Mit möglichst niedrigen temperaturen gegensteuern? Wenigstens normal Kaltes eis mit -10 Grad oda so...



Edit: 
*Extrem kalt
*Helium hat im flüssigen Zustand mit 4,2 Kelvin oder minus 269 Grad Celsius den niedrigsten Siedepunkt aller Gase. Flüssiges Helium ist damit die kälteste Flüssigkeit auf der Erde.

So warum wirft man sowas da net rein..?


----------



## Manaori (16. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich hab ka leider keine ahnung von sowas aber warum Schmeist man nur wasser Rein? Warum net diese sachen die -150 Grad haben diese Säre oda was das ist, wäre das Schlecht? Ich meine rein Theoretisch ist Wasser was ja mind 0 Grad und drüber hat wenig kühlend bei 2000Grad wenn es echt so hoch ist.. dann sollte man doch Mit möglichst niedrigen temperaturen gegensteuern? Wenigstens normal Kaltes eis mit -10 Grad oda so...



Was ich weiß, haben sie bisher versucht, mit Wasser vermängt mit Borsäure zu k ühlen. Wasser oder Eis alleine wären kontraproduktiv, weil sie die Kernspaltung noch beschleunigen. Borsäure hingegen fungiert als Absorber, absorbiert also die Neutronen und verlangsamt die Kernspaltung - damit erhofften sie bisher, die Kernspaltung und somit die Erhitzung wie gesagt zu verlangsamen.
Pures Wasser und somit auch Pures Eis alleine würden nix bringen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Was ich weiß, haben sie bisher versucht, mit Wasser vermängt mit Borsäure zu k ühlen. Wasser oder Eis alleine wären kontraproduktiv, weil sie die Kernspaltung noch beschleunigen. Borsäure hingegen fungiert als Absorber, absorbiert also die Neutronen und verlangsamt die Kernspaltung - damit erhofften sie bisher, die Kernspaltung und somit die Erhitzung wie gesagt zu verlangsamen.
> Pures Wasser und somit auch Pures Eis alleine würden nix bringen.



Das mit der Borsäure hab ich mitgekriegt, wie kalt ist die denn, und warum wird die Noch mit wasser verdünnt?

Und wieso baut man nicht Gegen an? Warum nicht nen Fetten viereckigen Klotz aus Richtig Dicken blei reinhaun die Scheisse und auf ewig verschließen soll da drin doch der Gau abgehen... ich verstehs halt net.. bisher warten wir doch nicht auf die Rettung sondern nurnoch auf die Nachricht "Stufe 7 Erreich, 50 Kilometer Radius verstrahlt.. 5 Millionen Tote japaner.. 25 Millionen verseucht und werden noch sterben" .. es wirkt alles so.. Wenig und Ineffektiv..


----------



## Manaori (16. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Das mit der Borsäure hab ich mitgekriegt, wie kalt ist die denn, und warum wird die Noch mit wasser verdünnt?
> 
> Und wieso baut man nicht Gegen an? Warum nicht nen Fetten viereckigen Klotz aus Richtig Dicken blei reinhaun die Scheisse und auf ewig verschließen soll da drin doch der Gau abgehen... ich verstehs halt net.. bisher warten wir doch nicht auf die Rettung sondern nurnoch auf die Nachricht "Stufe 7 Erreich, 50 Kilometer Radius verstrahlt.. 5 Millionen Tote japaner.. 25 Millionen verseucht und werden noch sterben" .. es wirkt alles so.. Wenig und Ineffektiv..



Ich glaube, bei der Borsäure ist die Temperatur nicht ausschlagebend - sicher bin ich mir allerdings nicht, ich werde morgen bei meinem Physikprof nachfragen  Was ich aber vermute4, ist, dass, wenn man etwas allzu kaltes hineinwerfen würde, es zu einer Explosion käme. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann das ziemlich daneben gehen, aber auch hier bin ich mir nicht sicher. 

Das drum herum bauen würde vermutlich extrem viele Arbeiter, Zeit und Materialien in Anspruch nehmen, die sie jetzt im MOment einfach nicht haben. Man bedenke, dass der Bau des Eisernen Sarkophags um Tschernobyl ungefähr sehcs Monate bei mehreren hunderttausend Arbeitern gedauert hat. Dafür fehlt ihnen dank dem Erdbeben und dem Tsunami meines Ermessens nach so ziemlich alles.


----------



## Olliruh (16. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Und wieso baut man nicht Gegen an? Warum nicht nen Fetten viereckigen Klotz aus Richtig Dicken blei reinhaun die Scheisse und auf ewig verschließen soll da drin doch der Gau abgehen... ich verstehs halt net.. bisher warten wir doch nicht auf die Rettung sondern nurnoch auf die Nachricht "Stufe 7 Erreich, 50 Kilometer Radius verstrahlt.. 5 Millionen Tote japaner.. 25 Millionen verseucht und werden noch sterben" .. es wirkt alles so.. Wenig und Ineffektiv..



Ich möchte die Leute sehen ,die in einem jetzt schon verstrahltem Gebiet so ein Ding bauen.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (16. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Leute sehen ,die in einem jetzt schon verstrahltem Gebiet so ein Ding bauen.



Wenn es die übrigen retten würde wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Khayron (16. März 2011)

Das Gebiet mit baulichen Maßnahmen abzusichern wird wohl die einzige Chance sein - ähnlich Tschernobyl - die werden nicht Umsonst planen dort eine Zufahrtsstraße zu bauen. 
[laut Nachrichtenmagazinen am heutigen Morgen]


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Leute sehen ,die in einem jetzt schon verstrahltem Gebiet so ein Ding bauen.



Du als Single der vllt keine Famillie mehr hat oder so in Japan vllt sogar weil die Famillie durch den Tsunami umkam, tja was solls, Mein Volk retten? Ich denke Japaner die sich freiwillig melden gäbs genug.. man denkt immer das die Menschen nur an sich selbst denken aber in Kriesenzeiten zeigt sich dann doch oft was anderes.




Khayron schrieb:


> Das Gebiet mit baulichen Maßnahmen abzusichern wird wohl die einzige Chance sein - ähnlich Tschernobyl - die werden nicht Umsonst planen dort eine Zufahrtsstraße zu bauen.
> [laut Nachrichtenmagazinen am heutigen Morgen]



Ne die Straße ist doch für die Zufahrt der Löschfahrzeuge um vermutlich weitere Bohrsäure/wasser hinzukarren


*+++20.11 USA: Evakuierungszone um Fukushima zu klein +++*
Die USA empfehlen eine größere Evakuierungszone um das Katastrophen-AKW Fukushima. Ihren vor Ort ausharrenden Bürgern legte die Obama-Regierung ans Herz, das Gebiet im Umkreis von 80 Kilometern zu verlassen. Die japanische Regierung hat zum Schutz vor radioaktiver Strahlung bisher nur Gebiete im Umkreis von 20 Kilometern evakuiert.

Wow.. 80 KM meine güte. Ich dachte 50KM wenns wirklich Hochgeht, 80 ist ja noch enormer...

Achja, Quelle: http://www.n-tv.de/Spezial/Vulkan-spuckt-Asche-und-Gestein-article2810866.html


----------



## Khayron (16. März 2011)

Es geht auch einfacher - Soldaten kann man Befehle erteilen.


----------



## Khayron (16. März 2011)

Natürlich... so eine Straße kann jetzt und später Verwendung finden.


----------



## Khayron (16. März 2011)

Die mediale Berichterstattung dünnt derweil aus... Zeit für neue Themen.


----------



## Khayron (16. März 2011)

Tja - warum nennt sich eine Kettenreaktion noch gleich Kettenreaktion ? Wenn's wirklich äußerst schief geht, "platzen" die Reaktoren wie am Schnürchen aufgereiht hübsch nacheinander. Ein wenig mehr Abstand hilft da zumindest etwas...


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. März 2011)

Khayron schrieb:


> Tja - warum nennt sich eine Kettenreaktion noch gleich Kettenreaktion ? Wenn's wirklich äußerst schief geht, "platzen" die Reaktoren wie am Schnürchen aufgereiht hübsch nacheinander. Ein wenig mehr Abstand hilft da zumindest etwas...



Ja aber ich meine.. heißt 6 Reaktoren auch 6 facher Bereich? Kann man das so "einfach" sehen?

Und wie gesagt vorher hieß es 50KM und ich die bezogen sich auf auf den absoluten fallout.


----------



## Neritia (16. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Es ist ja in Asien so ,dass da viele Menschen auf wenig Raum verteilt sind. Habe auch mal gehört, dass die Häuser da jetzt nicht so stabil bzw.
> schallschluckend sind wie unsere und wenn da jeder seine Emotionen zeigt (Wut und so), hört das ja jeder und damit man das aushalten kann, müssen
> sie sich etwas gefasster benehmen. So weiß ich es ka ob es jetzt richtig ist.



darüber kann ich dir auch ned sehr viel sagen, ich bin kein japanologe. Mein Studienkollege muss nur ne arbeit über japanische Verhaltensformen schreiben vlt kann ich da was rausfinden . Keine Ahnung ob es wirklich an der Bauart der häuser liegt (wobei das wie schon mal erwähnt bei uns ja auch niemanden interessiert ) oder ob es einfach eine andere einstellung zu emotionen ist, kommt ja durchaus vor dass emotionen in einer kultur als schwäche angesehen werden.


----------



## Grushdak (16. März 2011)

wegen dem Bau:

Ihr wisst aber schon, daß solche eine Bau - und das gleich in 6facher Ausführung sehr lange dauert -
vor allem unter diesen Bedingungen?
Dabei habe sie aber nur noch ein paar Tage Zeit (wenn's gut kommt wenigen Wochen).
Es kommt halt drauf an, wie weit alles wirklich schon vorangeschritten ist.
Bei einer eingesetzten Kernschmelze sind es nur wenige Tage.

Außerdem kann jederzeit alles hochgehen.
In Tschernbyl stand bereits nix mehr, da schon alles hochgegangen war.

Und wegen Evakuieren ....
Ob nun 10 ... 20 ... 30 ... 50 ... 80 .... oder 100 Kilometer ...
Ich denke, das spielt bei einer Explosions des Restes eh keine Rolle mehr - nicht mehr für einen Großteil der Japaner -
zumindest bezüglich der dann herrschenden Strahlung.

greetz


----------



## Whitepeach (17. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der nächste, der über diese Situation einen Witz macht, bekommt von mir persönlich einen Einlauf samt drei Tagen Sperre!
> 
> Nochwas: "Die Natur" ist kein mystisches Wesen, das sich für irgendwas rächt oder sich irgendwas zurückholen will.




#Berserkerkitten: Gott kann man dafür aber sicher auch nicht verantwortlich machen, da liegt die Vermutung näher, daß sich die Natur rächt... sozusagen...
Natürlich ist "Mutter Natur" kein personifiziertes, mystisches Wesen.
Ja ich weiß, tektonische Platten und so... ABER... es sind SO VIELE Dinge, die da zusammenkommen...
Das Beben > Der Tsunami > Ausfall der Stromversorgung im AKW Fukushima - folglich die nötige Kühlung ausgesetzt > zwischenzeitlich Ausbruch eines Vulkans im Süden >
Jod und Cäsium im Grundwasser in der Präfektur Fukushima > Wintereinbruch in Miyagi und so weiter und so weiter... NORMAL ist das doch nicht mehr.

Ansonsten: Ich finde es auch absolut Pietätlos, wenn manche ankommen mit Witzen alá "strahlendes Wetter" und so... da bekomme ich echt eine Halskrause!

Absolut bewundernswert finde ich diese gebeutelten Menschen, die trotz alledem die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben und alles Menschenmögliche versuchen, mit der 
Situation klar zu kommen, ohne Panikmache, ohne Gerangel, ohne Geschrei, wie man es wahrscheinlich von Ami´s oder Europäern erwarten würde.

Ehrfürchtig ziehe ich tief meinen Hut vor den letzten 50...... die, egal ob es etwas bringt oder nicht, alles erdenkliche versuchen, die Brennstäbe zu kühlen,
die sich von vorneherein im Klaren darüber gewesen sein müssen, dass sie selbst totgeweiht sind in ihrem Einsatz.
Ich drücke die Daumen und bete, daß ihr Einsatz nicht umsonst ist und die Kühlung durch die Stromleitung, die gerade von ausserhalb herangeführt wird, rechtzeitig einsetzen kann!

Liebe Grüße. 



Edit: OMG... ich sehe gerade, daß es bereits 50 Seiten sind. Alle Achtung, daß dieses Thema doch soviele beschäftigt, obwohl Japan doch so fern ist ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2011)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Edit: OMG... ich sehe gerade, daß es bereits 50 Seiten sind. Alle Achtung, daß dieses Thema doch soviele beschäftigt, obwohl Japan doch so fern ist ...



50 Seiten und kein (gibt aber immer welche...) Spam, das ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kafka (17. März 2011)

11:05 Uhr +++ 14 ältere Patienten sind in Japan nach der Evakuierung aus einem Krankenhaus in der Nähe von Fukushima gestorben. Laut Regierungsangaben starben zwei der Patienten bereits am Montag auf dem Krankentransport, zwölf weitere anschließend in einer Notunterkunft in der Turnhalle einer Schule. quelle

Scheint so als würde nun das Sterben wegen unzureichender Versorgung beginnen. Aber ist ja kein Wunder, sehr vielen evakoierten und von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitteten fehlt es an den Nötigsten...


----------



## Frek01 (17. März 2011)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Ehrfürchtig ziehe ich tief meinen Hut vor den letzten 50...... die, egal ob es etwas bringt oder nicht, alles erdenkliche versuchen, die Brennstäbe zu kühlen,&lt;br /&gt;die sich von vorneherein im Klaren darüber gewesen sein müssen, dass sie selbst totgeweiht sind in ihrem Einsatz.&lt;br /&gt;Ich drücke die Daumen und bete, daß ihr Einsatz nicht umsonst ist und die Kühlung durch die Stromleitung, die gerade von ausserhalb herangeführt wird, rechtzeitig einsetzen kann!&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;Liebe Grüße.


 /sign. Ehrenhafte Leistung von diesen 50, hoffentlich war ihr einsatz nicht umsonst..


----------



## Potpotom (17. März 2011)

> *11.33 Uhr:* Die Kühlung der Reaktoren des AKW Fukushima mit Wasserwerfern ist eingestellt worden, wie das japanische Fernsehen berichtet.


Das scheint leider nicht sehr erfolgreich verlaufen zu sein... bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Stromversorgung so schnell wie irgendmöglich ist und irgendwie eine dauerhafte Kühlung erfolgen kann.

Was ich mich frage, ob die KÜhlvorrichtungen überhaupt noch in der Lage sind zu laufen. Ich mein, da hat es ja nun Explosionen gegeben und Brände sind aufgetreten. Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen dass das System da noch intakt ist. Und dann... es hiess ja nun offiziell das die Brennstäe teilweise schmilzen - was soll das denn bringen da noch zu kühlen? Stoppen kann man die Kettenreaktionen so doch auch nicht, oder? Trennen lassen die sich doch bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## Neritia (17. März 2011)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, tektonische Platten und so... ABER... es sind SO VIELE Dinge, die da zusammenkommen...
> Das Beben > Der Tsunami > Ausfall der Stromversorgung im AKW Fukushima - folglich die nötige Kühlung ausgesetzt > zwischenzeitlich Ausbruch eines Vulkans im Süden >
> Jod und Cäsium im Grundwasser in der Präfektur Fukushima > Wintereinbruch in Miyagi und so weiter und so weiter... NORMAL ist das doch nicht mehr.



Dazu hab ich was warum gerade alles zusammenkommt (das mit dem AKW ausgenommen, dass war einfach das zusammenspiel der ganzen faktoren)

"Professionelle Weltuntergangspropheten - vornehmlich in der Esoterikszene zu finden - haben schon wieder ein neues Thema gefunden: Den Vollmond am 19. März 2011. Es handelt sich um einen Vollmond in der größten Erdnähe seit rund 18 Jahren. Astrologen sagen der Erde schwere Zerstörungen voraus. Unverantwortlich, sagen wir, und -- unbegründet. _Und leider hat uns die Natur gezeigt, dass sie keine deartigen Prophezeihungen braucht und eine Naturkatastrophe wie am 11. März in Japan jederzeit eintreten kann." (Quelle:_ irgendeine internetseite kA )​_Dieser Tag wird auch oft als Tag X bezeichnet, und findet rund alle 18 Jahre statt. Und wie wir natürlich alle in der Grundschule gelernt haben, hat der Mond Einfluss auf die Gezeiten, aber das bezieht sich nicht nur auf Wasser, sondern auch auf Lava (also Flüssigkeit im allgemeinen) was wir noch wissen: wir schwimmen auf einer Suppe aus Lava bzw. die Tektonischen Platten. Das wiederrum heißt kommt das Zeugs in Bewegung gibts auch an der Oberfläche Auswirkungen, und das auch schon bevor uns der Mond so nahe rückt 
Meisten bekommen wir den Tag X gar ned mit da er eigentlich ein ganz normaler Tag ist, jedoch gerade wenn viel Schwingung passiert, was anscheinend gerade der Fall sein dürfte, dann merkt man es halt doch und da Japan eh auf einer gefährlichen Stelle liegt, naja wie gesagt das ganze ist erklärbar 

Trotzdem denke ich nicht daran die Natur als Wesen oder Nicht-Wesen zu bezeichnen, denn sowas gehört nicht hier hin, da dieses eine religiöse Sache ist, auch wenn wahrscheinlich wieder ne menge Leute zu ihrem Glauben zurückfinden in Krisenzeiten. Und wenn es jemanden aufregt das die Natur als "mystisches Wesen" bezeichnet wird, dann einfach drüberlesen diejenigen die die Natur so sehen/so beschreiben regen sich ja auch nicht auf, dass die Natur von manchen nicht personifiziert wird  

Ob Wesen oder nicht, ich denke der Mensch soll trotzdem mal nachdenken was er dem Planeten eignetlich antut...
_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das scheint leider nicht sehr erfolgreich verlaufen zu sein... bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Stromversorgung so schnell wie irgendmöglich ist und irgendwie eine dauerhafte Kühlung erfolgen kann.
> 
> Was ich mich frage, ob die KÜhlvorrichtungen überhaupt noch in der Lage sind zu laufen. Ich mein, da hat es ja nun Explosionen gegeben und Brände sind aufgetreten. Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen dass das System da noch intakt ist. Und dann... es hiess ja nun offiziell das die Brennstäe teilweise schmilzen - was soll das denn bringen da noch zu kühlen? Stoppen kann man die Kettenreaktionen so doch auch nicht, oder? Trennen lassen die sich doch bestimmt nicht mehr.





> [font=arial, sans-serif]*11.54 Uhr: Wasserwerfer-Einsatz fortgesetzt: *[/font][font=arial, sans-serif]Die Notmannschaft im AKW Fukushima besprüht den mit Plutonium bestückten Reaktor drei wieder mit Wasserwerfern, wie das Fernsehen meldet. Zuvor war die Aktion wegen starker radioaktiver Strahlung vorübergehend eingestellt worden. Die Fahrzeuge näherten sich den Reaktoren so weit wie möglich und spritzten Wasser in den überhitzten Reaktor 3. Verteidigungsminister Toshimi Kitazawa sagte, elf Löschflugzeuge des Militärs sollten über dem Reaktor eingesetzt werden. Außerdem seien weitere Wasserwerfer auf dem Weg.[/font]




Das erklärt wohl alles, kann mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass die Wasserwerfer helfen bei solch einer Hitze...


----------



## The Reptil (17. März 2011)

hm vor lauter Atomhysterie sollte man trotzdem nicht vergessen das das eigentliche Drama bist *jetzt* das Erdbeben und der Tsunami sind


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> hm vor lauter Atomhysterie sollte man trotzdem nicht vergessen das das eigentliche Drama bist *jetzt* das Erdbeben und der Tsunami sind



Das vergisst auch keiner, nur sind die Folgen zur Zeit viel verheerender, dazu zählt auch der Tsunami, der Vulkanausbruch (keine unmittelbare Gefahr), die unzähligen Nachbeben und eben die Atomkatastrophe. All diese Dinge resultieren aus dem Beben.


----------



## Davatar (17. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> hm vor lauter Atomhysterie sollte man trotzdem nicht vergessen das das eigentliche Drama bist *jetzt* das Erdbeben und der Tsunami sind


Alles, was zerstört wird, kann "relativ einfach" wieder aufgebaut werden (von den Menschenleben mal abgesehn). Wenn da hingegen der Super-GAU stattfinden sollte, wird das Gebiet für ne längere Zeit unbewohnbar sein. Ausserdem wird durch die Strahlung Land, Wasser und Nahrung verseucht, so dass im Tierreich und je nachdem auch bei den Menschen Missbildungen stattfinden werden.
Ich glaub, die "Atomhysterie" ist durchaus angebracht!


----------



## The Reptil (17. März 2011)

naja wenn die Informationen die man bekommt so halbwegs stimmen ist im Endeffekt noch nicht allzu viel Strahlung oder besser strahlendes Material ausgetreten 
wenn die das wirklich schaffen zu verhindern ( was ich hoffe) ist der schaden durch das Kernkraftwerk verschwindent gering 
nur der gewaltige schaden durch den Tsunami der ist da und hat tausende leben gekostet riesigen schaden an der Infrastruktur und Wirtschaft angerichtet ich glaub darunter leiden die Leute dort viel mehr


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (17. März 2011)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> #Berserkerkitten: Gott kann man dafür aber sicher auch nicht verantwortlich machen, da liegt die Vermutung näher, daß sich die Natur rächt... sozusagen...
> Natürlich ist "Mutter Natur" kein personifiziertes, mystisches Wesen.
> Ja ich weiß, tektonische Platten und so... ABER... es sind SO VIELE Dinge, die da zusammenkommen...
> Das Beben > Der Tsunami > Ausfall der Stromversorgung im AKW Fukushima - folglich die nötige Kühlung ausgesetzt > zwischenzeitlich Ausbruch eines Vulkans im Süden >
> ...



meine meinung ist, dass halt der zufall stimmen muss deswegen gibt es auch nicht jede stunde so ein erdbeben halt nur alle 10 jahre weil alles stimmen muss


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (17. März 2011)

Hubschrauber mit Eisenplatten von Militärs geflogen haben ja auch Löschwasser abgegeben.
Ein Pilot hat das jeweils für eine halbe Stunde bei 400-facher Strahlung gemacht. Obs denen gut geht?


----------



## The Reptil (17. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> meine meinung ist, dass halt der zufall stimmen muss deswegen gibt es auch nicht jede stunde so ein erdbeben halt nur alle 10 jahre weil alles stimmen muss



ihmo wahr das das 5. stärkste je gemessene Erdbeben und das stärkste in Japan gemessene


----------



## Davatar (17. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> naja wenn die Informationen die man bekommt so halbwegs stimmen ist im Endeffekt noch nicht allzu viel Strahlung oder besser strahlendes Material ausgetreten
> wenn die das wirklich schaffen zu verhindern ( was ich hoffe) ist der schaden durch das Kernkraftwerk verschwindent gering
> nur der gewaltige schaden durch den Tsunami der ist da und hat tausende leben gekostet riesigen schaden an der Infrastruktur und Wirtschaft angerichtet ich glaub darunter leiden die Leute dort viel mehr


Momentan siehts überhaupt nicht danach aus, dass die Reaktoren noch gerettet werden könnten und wenns wirklich zum schlimmsten Fall kommt, interessierts keinen Japaner mehr, ob ihre Infrastruktur oder ihre Wirtschaft am Boden liegen, da will man dann einfach nur an nen Ort, der nicht verstrahlt ist!
Ausserdem bin ich davon überzeugt, dass die Japaner mit ihrem Technik-Know-How ihre Wirtschaft in verhältnismässig kurzer Zeit wieder auf die Beine stellen können.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (17. März 2011)

*Japan: Kraftwerksbetreiber Tepco 
**Lug und Trug*

....

Immer wieder geriet der Konzern wegen atomarer Störfälle, Vertuschungsversuche und Betrügereien in die Schlagzeilen. Behörden wurden systematisch getäuscht oder gar bestochen, um gefährliche Zwischenfälle in einigen der 17 Reaktoren des Konzerns zu vertuschen. *Die Regierung in Tokio ließ deshalb 2002 alle Anlagen des Konzerns vorübergehend stilllegen und überprüfen. Als diese gut ein Jahr später wieder in Betrieb gingen, gab es heftige Proteste der Bevölkerung. Doch die Regierung wiegelte ab und setzte sich über die Bedenken vieler Japaner hinweg. *Trotzdem kam es auch danach immer wieder zu gefährlichen Zwischenfällen. Als 2007 durch ein Beben ein Reaktor beschädigt wurde und radioaktiver Dampf entwich, wurde auch das vom Unternehmen zunächst verschwiegen. Wie sich kurz darauf herausstellte, entging Japan schon damals nur knapp einer Katastrophe. Shimizus Vorgänger Tsunehisa Katsumata musste gehen. Auch er war, wie schon andere vor ihm daran gescheitert, die verkrusteten Strukturen des Konzerns aufzubrechen und umfassenden Sicherheitskonzepte durchzusetzen.

...

--> http://www.sueddeuts...-trug-1.1072486


----------



## Churchak (17. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> hm vor lauter Atomhysterie sollte man trotzdem nicht vergessen das das eigentliche Drama bist *jetzt* das Erdbeben und der Tsunami sind



Das Problem ist das durch das AKW sich Helfer weigern in die betroffenen Gebiete zu gehn um da zu helfen.
In die betroffene Region werden inzwichen keine/kaum Lebensmittel geliefert,das gleiche bei Wasser und Kraftstoffen und die Menschen scheinen da nur noch vom japanischem Militär (was total überfordert ist da viel zu wenige) "versorgt" zu werden.Das Gro an ausländischen "Hilfe" ist quasi nicht (mehr) vorhanden.
Wenn man da Filme sieht wo Pfleger eines Altersheims über Handy nach drausen flehen ihnen zu helfen,da ihnen vor Ort nicht geholfen wird (werden kann) sie aber ihre altersdementen Patienten auch nich alleine lassen wollen/können dann ist das schon unvorstellbar was da los ist.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (17. März 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das durch das AKW sich Helfer weigern in die betroffenen Gebiete zu gehn um da zu helfen.


Freiwillige wollen die Arbeiter in dem zerstörten AKW offenbar unterstützen. Die Betreibergesellschaft Tepco habe einen Aufruf nach etwa 20 freiwilligen Helfern zur Abwendung einer nuklearen Katastrophe gestartet, Firmenmitarbeiter und Mitarbeiter anderer Unternehmen hätten sich gemeldet, berichtete die japanische Nachrichtenagentur Jiji am Donnerstag. Unter ihnen sei ein kurz vor der Rente stehender Mann mit jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung im Bereich der Kernenergieproduktion. Tepco bestätigte die Angaben zunächst nicht. Über den Internetkurznachrichtendienst Twitter zeigte sich eine Japanerin stolz und verängstigt, dass ihr Vater bei den Arbeiten helfen wolle. "Ich habe gegen die Tränen gekämpft, als ich gehört habe, dass mein Vater, der in einem halben Jahr pensioniert werden soll, sich zur Mithilfe bereit erklärt hat", schrieb sie. Er habe gesagt, die Zukunft der Atomgeneration hänge davon ab, wie Japan mit der Katastrophe umgehe, hieß es weiter. "Ich begebe mich auf eine Art Mission", zitierte die Frau ihren Vater. 


http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,751406,00.html


----------



## Churchak (17. März 2011)

Jo ich meinte damit auch eher Ausländische Hilfe (siehe den Hick Hack mit unserem THW oder dem US Flugzeugträger der wieder abgedreht ist) und denen kann man das ja auch nicht vorwerfen.Aber wenn man dann den Tsunami 2006 oder das Erdbeben "letztens" in Haiti sieht und wie wichtig da Hilfe aus dem Ausland wardann kann man glaube erahnen was da im moment in Japan an Hilfe fehlt.

PS um das noch mal extra klar zustellen,Natürlich mach ich den Ausländischen Hilfskräften keinen Vorwurf das sie da ihre Leute nicht in evetuell Verstrahltes Gebiet schicken und deren Leben/Gesundheit gefährten.


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Jo ich meinte damit auch eher Ausländische Hilfe (siehe den Hick Hack mit unserem THW oder dem US Flugzeugträger der wieder abgedreht ist) und denen kann man das ja auch nicht vorwerfen.Aber wenn man dann den Tsunami 2006 oder das Erdbeben "letztens" in Haiti sieht und wie wichtig da Hilfe aus dem Ausland wardann kann man glaube erahnen was da im moment in Japan an Hilfe fehlt.
> 
> PS um das noch mal extra klar zustellen,Natürlich mach ich den Ausländischen Hilfskräften keinen Vorwurf das sie da ihre Leute nicht in evetuell Verstrahltes Gebiet schicken und deren Leben/Gesundheit gefährten.





> *Japan will keine weiteren Hilfskräfte*
> 
> Japan bat die Europäische Union unterdessen, bis auf weiteres keine Experten, keine Ausrüstung und keine Hilfsteams mehr ins Land zu schicken. Nach Angaben eines Sprechers der EU-Kommission begründete die Regierung in Tokio dies mit der Schwierigkeit, die Helfer in das Katastrophengebiet zu bringen. Experten der EU-Behörden für Katastrophenhilfe stünden bereit, um mögliche Hilfe in die Wege zu leiten. Sie warteten nun zunächst ab.
> 
> Nach Angaben der Kommission haben bisher 20 EU-Staaten Material und Personal für Hilfe in Japan zur Verfügung gestellt. Dabei gehe es unter anderem um Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, Notunterkünfte und Feldlazarette.




http://www.phoenix.de/content//364624


----------



## Ol@f (17. März 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> http://www.phoenix.de/content//364624


Ich finde gerade leider die Quelle nicht mehr. Jedoch hat Japan einen neuen konkret ausgearbeiteten Hilfsplan ausgearbeitet und den der EU vorgelegt. Ich glaub das war am Mittwoch.


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2011)

Die Meldung über Hilfskräfte die ich gepostet habe, ist auch schon ein paar Tage her. Gut möglich, dass sich mittlerweile etwas geändert hat


----------



## llcool13 (17. März 2011)

Ich finde die Japaner echt faszinierend. In jedem anderen Land würde geplündert, vergewaltigt und gebrandschatzt werden. Und die stehen ganz brav in der Schlange vorm Supermarkt um die wenigen Lebensmittel zu kaufen.


----------



## Churchak (17. März 2011)

@Noxiel naja ich bezog/bezieh meine meinung/post aus meldungen wie 

http://basetransfer....s-japan-zuruck/
http://web.de/magazi...atastrophe.html

Die Nachricht mit dem Flugzeugträger muss ich wohl in nem Vidioclip einer ZDF "heute" sendung gesehn haben hab da auf die schnelle nix gefunden. 
Auch "meine" nachrichten sind schon etwas älter aber naja seit dem ist es ja in sachen AKW nicht besser sondern schlimmer geworden. :/


----------



## The Reptil (17. März 2011)

Sind halt vernünftiger

sich gegenseitig das leben schwer machen hilft keinem


ich bin sogar der Meinung die Japaner werden auch in Zukunft stark auf Atomkraft setzen weil sie halt einfach die Energie brauchen


----------



## Whitepeach (17. März 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Die Nachricht mit dem Flugzeugträger muss ich wohl in nem Vidioclip einer ZDF "heute" sendung gesehn haben hab da auf die schnelle nix gefunden.
> Auch "meine" nachrichten sind schon etwas älter aber naja seit dem ist es ja in sachen AKW nicht besser sondern schlimmer geworden. :/



Das mit dem vorrübergehend abdrehenden Flugzeugträger ist korrekt und bereits ein paar Tage her.  Das hing mit der Strahlenbelastung zusammen
da die USA bei entsprechenden Werten einen größeren Abstand vorschreibt. Gesehen habe ich das auf n24.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. März 2011)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif]*+++ Hohe Strahlung 30 Kilometer vom Reaktor entfernt gemessen +++*



[20.39 Uhr] 30 Kilometer nordwestlich vom havarierten Kraftwerk Fukushima entfernt ist offenbar eine hohe Strahlendosis festgestellt worden. Der Fernsehsender NHK berichtet unter Berufung auf das japanische Wissenschaftsministerium, die Strahlenwerte betrügen 0,17 Millisievert pro Stunde.

Personen, die dieser Strahlendosis sechs Stunden lang ausgesetzt sind, haben damit bereits die Jahresdosis aufgenommen, der Beschäftigte in Deutschland laut Strahlenschutzverordnung durch Radioaktivität normalerweise maximal ausgesetzt sein dürfen.

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,751401,00.html

[/font]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. März 2011)

Wuhu Reaktor 1 und 2 haben stromkabel jetzt nur noch kurze warte, zeit wegen meer kühlung stoppen, 
da haben sies geschaft.

Ich glaube an euch jungs.


----------



## Cybrax90 (17. März 2011)

Die Japaner zeigen eine unheimliche Disziplin. 
Ich denke, daraus können wir nur lernen. Ohne Massenpanik mit diesen 
Situationen umzugehen ist eine erstaunliche Leistung. 
Bei uns wäre eine Massepanik bestimmt schon ausgebrochen, reagieren doch viele
schon hysterisch, wenn irgendwo geraucht wird, ein Offroader fährt oder der Zug zu spät kommt.

Die Helden von japan werden das schon schaffen


----------



## Bluescreen07 (17. März 2011)

Cybrax90 schrieb:


> Bei uns wäre eine Massepanik bestimmt schon ausgebrochen,


Bei uns gibts Vollpfosten die kaufen sich Geigerzähler (teilweise schon ausverkauft) und Jodtabletten


----------



## Cybrax90 (17. März 2011)

Das ist ja schlimmer als bei der Schweinegrippe.
Schon damals rannten alle in die Apotheken und kauften sich Gegenmittel und Pillen. 
Da war es vielleicht noch verständlich, da sich angeblich Menschen AUCH in deutschland damit infizierten. 
Aber wir reden hier von einer atomaren Katastrophe am ANDEREN Ende der Welt.
Keine Ahnung wie man sich freiwillig in eine solch panische Situation bringen kann...
Leute die das kaufen sind doch einfach krank Oo


----------



## Kafka (17. März 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts Vollpfosten die kaufen sich Geigerzähler (teilweise schon ausverkauft) und Jodtabletten



Naja die Wirtschafft freuts, Geigerzähler sind nicht gerade billig die gehen so ab 185€ los bis open end Geigerzähler Preise


----------



## Neritia (17. März 2011)

Wie ich schon einmal in einem Beitrag vorher erwähnt habe, da die Japaner nicht zur Massenpanik neigen, kann sich die Regierung komplett auf das Problem AKW konzentrieren, und muss nicht zusätzlich noch die bevölkerung vor sich selbst schützen...

Geigerzähler sind wirklich gerade der top verkaufsschlager -.-
leider reagieren wir in gewisser hinsicht oft über, gerade wenns heißt: dort ne bedrohung da ne krankheit dort wieder was passiert...klar bekommt man angst, aber ich hab mich persönlich mittlerweile damit abgefunden, dass es auch solche leute geben muss  ... mein bekanntenkreis riet mir z.B. bei der schweinegrippe auch zu einer impfung...eigentlich auch mein arzt...aber irgendwie hab ich das immer verpennt XD oder war gerade krank und da soll man sich ja die impfung ned holen. so wurde ich sicher von einigen unschönen nebenwirkungen unbewusst "gerettet".

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor den wirklich tapferen Männern die in der nähe des Atomkraftwerks noch versuchen etwas zu retten. Ich selbst wäre nicht so mutig, ich glaub ich würd da doch eher zuerst mein leben rette bevor ich an sowas denke  klingt blöd ist aber eigentlich auch ein instinkt. Aber wenn jemand soviel Mut aufbringt und sich das antut ... wirklich Respekt...wie gesagt ich würde mich das ned wagen. (eigentlich für mich persönlich auch irgendwie ein schock solch eine einsicht oO) 
Ich denke die Japaner geben die Hoffnung nicht auf das man schlimmeres verhindern kann und sie tun wirklich alles dafür, die Kraft die die Jungs aufbringen ist echt bewundernswert.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es soviel noch verändern wird, ich glaube es ist nur ein zeitschinden und hoffen dass es dann nicht so schlimm wird als wäre das ding gleich in die luft geflogen...


----------



## L0wki (17. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Wuhu Reaktor 1 und 2 haben stromkabel jetzt nur noch kurze warte, zeit wegen meer kühlung stoppen,
> da haben sies geschaft.
> 
> Ich glaube an euch jungs.


geschafft haben sie es wenn die ganze Anlage zubetoniert ist und keine strahlung mehr austritt. Und davon sind sie noch meilenweit entfernt. Allein Reaktor 4 liegt blank der strahlt munter vor sich hin.


----------



## Kafka (17. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Wuhu Reaktor 1 und 2 haben stromkabel jetzt nur noch kurze warte, zeit wegen meer kühlung stoppen,
> da haben sies geschaft.
> 
> Ich glaube an euch jungs.



Sicher wäre ich mir noch nicht, wer sagt denn das die Pumpen durch die Explosionen und Brände kaputt oder beschädigt sind?


----------



## L0wki (17. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Sicher wäre ich mir noch nicht, wer sagt denn das die Pumpen durch die Explosionen und Brände kaputt oder beschädigt sind?


zumal bisher nicht im geringsten klar ist obs bereits Kernschmelzen gab ob Containment beschädigt ist und so weiter. Insbesondere Reaktor 3 & 4 sind große Sorgenkinder. In Reaktor 4 lagern 90000!!! Brennstäbe die offensichtlich nicht nur ungekühlt da liegen die Chance das das Becken in dem sie lagern kaputt ist ist enorm hoch und das bedeutet bei ner Kenrschmelze die Suppe läuft direkt in den Boden. Nene die wiederherstellung der Stromversorgung ist allenfalls nen Teilerfolg. Und je länger alles dauert desto größer die Chance das es so richtig in die Hose geht. Und das würde bedeuten Honshu für mehrere 100000 Jahre unbewohnbar.


----------



## KillerBee666 (17. März 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts Vollpfosten die kaufen sich Geigerzähler (teilweise schon ausverkauft) und Jodtabletten



Stimmt das fand ich richtig Dämlich, vorallem da Jedes Lebensmittel z.b (galileo) radioaktiv strahlt und wenn die damit durchn Supermarkt laufen und gucken ob das Essen verstrahlt ist wird ihnen Übles auffallen.. xD

Andererseits.. wundert mich das das mit den Jodtabletten soviele wissen (ich dachte das wär in meinem Physikunterricht zur sprache gekommen und bei wenig anderen im Gedächtnis geblieben) ich meine Deutschland.. doof.. und so^^ hmpf


----------



## KillerBee666 (17. März 2011)

L0wki schrieb:


> zumal bisher nicht im geringsten klar ist obs bereits Kernschmelzen gab ob Containment beschädigt ist und so weiter. Insbesondere Reaktor 3 & 4 sind große Sorgenkinder. In Reaktor 4 lagern 90000!!! Brennstäbe die offensichtlich nicht nur ungekühlt da liegen die Chance das das Becken in dem sie lagern kaputt ist ist enorm hoch und das bedeutet bei ner Kenrschmelze die Suppe läuft direkt in den Boden. Nene die wiederherstellung der Stromversorgung ist allenfalls nen Teilerfolg. Und je länger alles dauert desto größer die Chance das es so richtig in die Hose geht. Und das würde bedeuten Honshu für mehrere 100000 Jahre unbewohnbar.



Irgendwo stand das USA Leistungsstarke Pumpen schicken will oder getan hat, hab davon aber nichtmehr viel gehört ist schon nen Tag her. Wobei 100000 nicht Ganz stimmt die verstrahlung bleibt ja mehrere Millionen und Milliarden jahre, wobei ich mich Frage, woher weiß man das eig, konnte man doch nie Testen? Man hofft nur das es irgendwann aufhört oder? Es kann ja auch sein das es Unwiederruflich bis in alle Ewigkeit strahlt?


----------



## L0wki (18. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Irgendwo stand das USA Leistungsstarke Pumpen schicken will oder getan hat, hab davon aber nichtmehr viel gehört ist schon nen Tag her. Wobei 100000 nicht Ganz stimmt die verstrahlung bleibt ja mehrere Millionen und Milliarden jahre, wobei ich mich Frage, woher weiß man das eig, konnte man doch nie Testen? Man hofft nur das es irgendwann aufhört oder? Es kann ja auch sein das es Unwiederruflich bis in alle Ewigkeit strahlt?


Sagen wir es so wir werden es nicht mehr erleben  Und klar Pumpen sind unterwegs ob die aber was bringen wenn das Containment beschädigt ist oder wie bei Reaktor 4 das Abklingbecken Risse hat steht zu bezweifeln. Denn wenn die Kerne schon suppen ist Kühlung nähmlich schon zu spät. Letztlich kann man nur hoffen und beten.

Übrigens Altersbestimmung von Fundstücken der Vergangenheit wird mittels Radioaktiv strahlender Teilchen bestimmt. Man misst einfach wieviele Teilchen noch da sind und kann so bestimmen wie alt etwas ist. Radiocarbon Methode und nunja mittels dessen kann man teilweise ein paar Hundert Millionen Jahre in die vergangenheit blicken. Soviel zum Thema wie lange kann Radioaktive Strahlung anhalten  Halbwertzeit heißt ja nur in so und so vielen Jahren strahlen nur noch die Hälfte der Teilchen. Bei Jod & Cäsium ist die Halbwertszeit noch "relativ" gering mit 30 und 75 Jahren. Bei Plutonium siehts da schon anders aus. 100k Jahre Halbwertszeit. Und naja in Fukujima sind einige 100 Tonnen radioaktives Material außer Kontrolle Im günstigsten Falle wäre eine Zone vojn 40-50 km um das AKW dauerhaft unbewohnbar den schlimmsten Fall mag ich mir nicht ausmalen das hängt dann wirklich vom Wind ab. Aber allein schon eine Plutoniumverstrahlung des Großraum Tokios wäre der blanke Horror. Man kann nur hoffen das wirklich ein Umdenken in Sachen Beherschbarkeit der Kernspaltung einsetzt und die Atomtechnologie weltweit geächtet wird. Weil spätestens seit Fukujima wissen wir das ist nicht kontrollierbar und wenns in die Hose geht dann gibt es nichts aber auch gar nichts was uns rettet.


----------



## The Reptil (18. März 2011)

ich glaub die Japaner werden weiterhin auf Atomkraft setzten und das zu recht


----------



## Konov (18. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> ich glaub die Japaner werden weiterhin auf Atomkraft setzten und das zu recht



Wieso zu Recht?
Wenn sie daraus nicht lernen dass sie nicht mehr auf Atomkraft setzen sollten, weiß ich auch nicht was noch passieren soll... 

Man *muss *nicht immer alles machen, nur weil man es *kann*.
Jeder von uns *kann *von einer Brücke springen, deswegen *müssen *wir es aber noch lange nicht alle machen.


----------



## The Reptil (18. März 2011)

1. Japan braucht viel Energie
2. Japan hat wenig platz
3 alles zu importieren ist zu unsicher 
4. die modernen Reaktoren haben die Feuertaufe eines Bebens der stufe 9 überstanden


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> ich glaub die Japaner werden weiterhin auf Atomkraft setzten und das zu recht



Zu recht? Man spielt doch seit der Entdeckung der atomkraft mit einer Unkontrollierbaren "macht" wovon wir menschen einfach.. möglicherweise alles wissen, aber helfen tut uns das doch nicht weil wirs nicht Kontrollieren können.


----------



## The Reptil (18. März 2011)

sowas wie 100% gibts im echten leben nicht und dafür fehlt uns hier komplett das Verständnis 

am ende wird immer eine kosten nutzen Rechnung stehen (wenn die rechnung von jemannd anderem bezahlt werden muss um so besser ;-) )

die Japaner haben, ihren Erfahrungen mit den Atombomben zum trotz die Atomenergie zu einem wichtigen Eckpfeiler ihrer Stromversorgung gemacht.
Deshalb ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das sie auf Grund der Komplikationen in einer überalterten Anlage nach einer Jahrhundertkatastrophe ihr Energieversorgungskonzept einfach über den Haufen werfen.


----------



## Churchak (18. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Andererseits.. wundert mich das das mit den Jodtabletten soviele wissen (ich dachte das wär in meinem Physikunterricht zur sprache gekommen und bei wenig anderen im Gedächtnis geblieben) ich meine Deutschland.. doof.. und so^^ hmpf



naja das ding mit den jodtabletten ist ja in den nachrichten hoch und runter gelaufen (ala "die Regierung in Japan hat angefangen Jodtabletten an die Bevölkerung auszuteilen") ich glaub das lief die 1. Tage auf n24 in der endlosschleife in diversen Videoclips.Will sagen das merkt sich dann auch einer aus dem BILDungsbürgertum. ^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. März 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> naja das ding mit den jodtabletten ist ja in den nachrichten hoch und runter gelaufen (ala "die Regierung in Japan hat angefangen Jodtabletten an die Bevölkerung auszuteilen") ich glaub das lief die 1. Tage auf n24 in der endlosschleife in diversen Videoclips.Will sagen das merkt sich dann auch einer aus dem BILDungsbürgertum. ^^



Haha !


----------



## Churchak (18. März 2011)

ich hoffe dir ist bewusst das nicht du damit gemeint warst . 




KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Zu recht? Man spielt doch seit der Entdeckung der atomkraft mit einer Unkontrollierbaren "macht" wovon wir menschen einfach.. möglicherweise alles wissen, aber helfen tut uns das doch nicht weil wirs nicht Kontrollieren können.



nun ja in diversen Berichten(/Beiträgen in den letzten Tagen war ja zu sehn/lesen/höhren das die Japaner durchaus *nicht* eingleisig auf Atomkraft setzen(wie es wohl der Franzose immo tut 80% deres Stroms ist wohl aus dem Atom) und es als "endlösung" ansehen sondern durchaus auch in andere Richtungen forschen was ihre Energiewirtschaft angeht und ich würd einfach mal dreist behaupten das den Japanern durchaus auch die Gefahren der AKWs bewust sind gerade bei ihrer Bevölerungsdichte(bzw spätestens jetzt richtig bewusst wird).
Die haben aber schlussendlich mit noch mehr Problemen in Sachen Energieerzeugung zu kämpfen als unsereiner,die haben halt nicht den Platz da mal riesen Windparks zu baun,oder die einfach ins Meer zu verlegen (_Tsunami _ ist nicht umsonst aus dem Japanischen),das selbe halt mit Gezeitenkraftwerken (ka wie Tsunamisicher man die machen kann).Und naja das sie sich nicht in sachen Kohle von China abhängig machen wollen leuchtet auch irgend wie ein.Würde also im Moment wohl nur Erdwärme und Solar bleiben wobei ich bei 1. auch noch dunkel Berichte im hinterkopf haben das dasauch risiken hätte da man im Moment noch nicht so richtig weiss ob Bohrungen für diese Art Kraftwerke nicht auch Beben auslösen,bzw wohl leichte Beben ausgelöst haben(in Deutschland wohl gemerkt).


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2011)

also wenn die "Fukushima 50",also die arbeiter die sich da verstrahlen lassen das tatsächlich schaffen das nur 40-50 km um den reaktor herum verstrahlt werden,dann können sie denen ein denkmal setzen.gleichzeitig können sie denen auch jedem 1 mio geben,sodass die ihr letztes jahr was sie noch erleben werden in saus und braus leben können.länger werden die nach ihrer heldentat eh nicht länger überleben

ich habe grossen respekt vor diesem trupp,die so selbstlos ihr leben aufs spiel setzen...wenn das alles gut gehen sollte,dann wird hollywood sich diesem thema ganz bestimmt annehmen...


----------



## The Reptil (18. März 2011)

du weist aber schon das es erstens mehr als 50 sind die ihn Rotation zu jeweils 50 Mann in der Anlage wahren

und das mit den 40-50 km werden wir ja noch sehen ich würde mal auf weniger tippen ;-) 

aber ok die Berichterstattung bei uns ist sowieso furchtbar reißerisch


----------



## Damatadore (18. März 2011)

The schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> 
> Die Japaner bezieht gerade mal 6% mehr KE als das so vernünftige Deutschland. Nachzulesen bei http://www.kernenergie.de
> ...


----------



## Damatadore (18. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung warum der mich oben Zitiert, ich kann das noch nicht mal bearbeiten…..


----------



## Whitepeach (18. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wenn das alles gut gehen sollte,dann wird hollywood sich diesem thema ganz bestimmt annehmen...




Davon bin ich auch überzeugt, wenn es NICHT gut ausgeht. Das ist DAS Hollywood-Filmmaterial schlechthin  

Das wäre dann Kategorie "2012" oder "The day after tomorrow" die  [/ironie on]"geringfügig"[/ironie off] übertrieben wirken.
Mit dem Unterschied, daß die Katastrophenkette in Japan leider die nackte Wahrheit darstellen  



Zum Thema an sich denke ich, und das als Laie, daß die Anlage mit Sicherheit schon längst endgültig hochgegangen wäre, wenn die
mutigen Mitarbeiter nicht alles Mögliche versuchen würden, um das Schlimmste zu verhindern, bis andere von ausserhalb vielleicht erfolgreich
etwas schaffen, was viele bereits für unmöglich halten.

Anderes: Jod kaufen in Deutschland? Warum nicht?! - Kauft es doch und schickt es nach Japan, SIE sind die Opfer, nicht WIR, SIE brauchen es nötiger!


----------



## L0wki (18. März 2011)

Also bei aller Liebe Fukujima hat gezeigt das Atomkraft egal wie sicher man sich wähnt eben nicht kontrollierbar ist. Ein Weltweiter Ausstieg ist die einzig sinnvolle Antwort. Aber ich fürchte es braucht noch nen Superbeben in Kalifornien mit ein paar kollabierenden AKW´s bevor die Menschheit kapiert das wenn man mit dem Feuer spielt man sich irgendwann ganz bös verbrennt. Japan ist ne Insel wieso die nicht massiv auf Gezeitenkraftwerke zur Stromversorgung setzen versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Don_Mokwai (18. März 2011)

tschernobyl war kein unfall . neben dem atomkraftwerk stehen haarp antennen .


----------



## Damatadore (18. März 2011)

Japan setzt doch auf Alternativen. Die beziehen gerade mal 29% aus Atomenergie. Für ein Land dieser Größe und einer extremen Bevölkerungsdichte, ist das im vergleich zu Schweden und der Schweiz ein gigantischer Wert.  Man schaue sich mal die USA an die sogar nur 20% beziehen.

Aber am interessantesten ist immer noch China mit sage und schreibe* 2% Atomenergie! *


----------



## Potpotom (18. März 2011)

> *09.29 Uhr: *Die erneuten Kühlversuche am Reaktor 3 sind nach Angaben von Regierungssprecher Edano erfolgreich. „Wir haben das Ziel getroffen“, erklärt ein Armeesprecher im Fernsehen. Seit zwei Stunden spritzen Wasserwerfer erneut auf den Reaktor. Das Wasser soll die Kernschmelze verhindern.


Hoffen wir das Beste... 



> *08.46 Uhr: *Der Fukushima-Betreiber erwägt erstmals öffentlich, das Kraftwerk unter einer Schicht aus Sand und Beton zu begraben. „Es ist nicht unmöglich, die Reaktoren mit Beton zu überziehen“, teilt Tokyo Electric Power mit. Zunächst solle aber versucht werden, den Reaktor abzukühlen. Nach der Katastrophe in Tschernobyl wurde ebenfalls mit Sand und Beton eine Deckschicht geschaffen.


Na oha.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Na oha.



genau das hat man auch bei tschernobyl gemacht. sand und blei drauf geschippt und den helfern erzählt wenn sie schnell genug sind kriegen sie nichts ab.nur als kleine randnotiz
auf eine besseres gelingen in japan.


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2011)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Davon bin ich auch überzeugt, wenn es NICHT gut ausgeht. Das ist DAS Hollywood-Filmmaterial schlechthin




genau das glaube ich nicht,denn hast du mal ein kinofilm über tschernobyl gesehen?oder über die atombombenabwürfe über hiroshima oder nagasaki?
wenn etwas furchtbar ausgeht haben die zeitungen da was von,aber doch net die traumfabrik hollywood.sowas will keiner sehen.schreckliches sieht man doch im wahren leben schon genug...

hollywood braucht helden wie die selbstlosen mitarbeiter...erinnerungen werden wach an den Film Armageddon.DAS ist der stoff für hollywood...
wenn die das wirklich eindämmen können,dann endet der film mit einem abschiedslied auf ner trompete, während die kamera über die kreuze der gräber schwenkt...


----------



## Ennia (18. März 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Aber am interessantesten ist immer noch China mit sage und schreibe* 2% Atomenergie! *



China baut in den nächsten 10 Jahren 40 neue AKWs. Alle Kraftwerke werden im Umkreis von 100km von verschiedene Großstädten gebaut. Setz dich erstmal mit dieser Thematik auseinander, bovor du hier irgendwelche Fakten veröffentlichst.
Derzeit werden immer noch fossile Stoffe verbrannt um den enormen, stets wachsenden Energiehunger zu stillen (größter Kohleabnehmer weltweit). "Erneurbare Energie" ist ein Fremdwort in China und tendiert gegen Null!!


----------



## Shackal (18. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> China baut in den nächsten 10 Jahren 40 neue AKWs. Alle Kraftwerke werden im Umkreis von 100km von verschiedene Großstädten gebaut. Setz dich erstmal mit dieser Thematik auseinander, bovor du hier irgendwelche Fakten veröffentlichst.
> Derzeit werden immer noch fossile Stoffe verbrannt um den enormen, stets wachsenden Energiehunger zu stillen (größter Kohleabnehmer weltweit). "Erneurbare Energie" ist ein Fremdwort in China und tendiert gegen Null!!



Ob die das jetzt auch noch machen ist fraglich 

AKW sind halt eine gute art Geld zu drucken und die betreiber verhalten sich jetzt wie Kleinkinder denen man ein spielzeug wegnimmt.


----------



## Ennia (18. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Ob die das jetzt auch noch machen ist fraglich
> 
> AKW sind halt eine gute art Geld zu drucken und die betreiber verhalten sich jetzt wie Kleinkinder denen man ein spielzeug wegnimmt.



Ja, weil sie der Überzeugung sind, dass ihre AKWs sicherer sind als die der Japaner. Es wird von AKWs der vierten Generation gelabert.


----------



## Davatar (18. März 2011)

China setzt seit einiger Zeit grosse Summen in die Forschung der Energiegewinnung durch die Kernfusion. Aber solange der entscheidende Durchbruch nicht gelingt, setzt man auf die derzeit beste Energiegewinnungsquelle und das sind nunmal Atomkraftwerke.


----------



## Shackal (18. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> China setzt seit einiger Zeit grosse Summen in die Forschung der Energiegewinnung durch die Kernfusion. Aber solange der entscheidende Durchbruch nicht gelingt, setzt man auf die derzeit beste Energiegewinnungsquelle und das sind nunmal Atomkraftwerke.



Benutz mal internet suchmaschienen zb Bing und suche mal nach technologien wie aus wasser man energy gewinnen kann und sogar waschen kann ohne waschmittel und wasser 
20 Jahre wurden technologien ausgebremst und heute zahlen wir den preis.

AKW sind praktisch weil man die bevölkerung abhängig machen und aber wenn man mehr auf Alternative technologien setzen muss die Nachhaltieg und umweltfreundlich sind braucht man zwar mehr Kraftwerke(Dezentraliesiert) aber sind nicht sos chädlich wie akw und die peise werden eher sinken als steigenw eil dann eine markwirtschaftliche systeme greifen.


----------



## Shackal (18. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ja, weil sie der Überzeugung sind, dass ihre AKWs sicherer sind als die der Japaner. Es wird von AKWs der vierten Generation gelabert.



Bis letztes Jahres waren die Japanischen AKW die sicherstend erw elt und kaum vorstellbar das es einen nennenswertes restrisiko gab.

Übriegends sind letzten tages ein AKW Unfall in Kanada gegeben 120k Lieter radioaktives Wasser ist in die umwelt ausgetreten


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (18. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Bis letztes Jahres waren die Japanischen AKW die sicherstend erw elt und kaum vorstellbar das es einen nennenswertes restrisiko gab.
> 
> Übriegends sind letzten tages ein AKW Unfall in Kanada gegeben 120k Lieter radioaktives Wasser ist in die umwelt ausgetreten



ich habe von 75k liter gehört


----------



## Potpotom (18. März 2011)

Ausgetreten? Ich habe von "Umleiten" in den Ontario Lake gelesen... was schon wieder weniger nach Unfall klingt.


----------



## Damatadore (18. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> China baut in den nächsten 10 Jahren 40 neue AKWs. Alle Kraftwerke werden im Umkreis von 100km von verschiedene Großstädten gebaut. Setz dich erstmal mit dieser Thematik auseinander, bovor du hier irgendwelche Fakten veröffentlichst.
> Derzeit werden immer noch fossile Stoffe verbrannt um den enormen, stets wachsenden Energiehunger zu stillen (größter Kohleabnehmer weltweit). "Erneurbare Energie" ist ein Fremdwort in China und tendiert gegen Null!!



Reden wir hier über Kohle? Bissher war doch das Thema Atomenergie und wie gefährlich diese doch sein kann.
Auch wir werden wieder verstärkt auf Kohle zurückgreifen wenn es soweit kommt das alle AKWs vom Netz gehen, abgeschaltet werden sie ein paar Jahre später.

Im übrigen sind das nicht irgendwelche Fakten, sondern offizielle Fakten. Sie sind auch hier nachzulesen. http://www.kernenerg...werke_weltweit/


----------



## Davatar (18. März 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Reden wir hier über Kohle? Bissher war doch das Thema Atomenergie und wie gefährlich diese doch sein kann.
> Auch wir werden wieder verstärkt auf Kohle zurückgreifen wenn es soweit kommt das alle AKWs vom Netz gehen, abgeschaltet werden sie ein paar Jahre später.


Tjo, Atomenergie *kann* gefährlich sein. Kohle-Energie *ist* gefährlich.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo, Atomenergie *kann* gefährlich sein. Kohle-Energie *ist* gefährlich.



da sollte man aber noch zwischen den stufen der gefahr unterscheiden. ob man lieber stete luftverpestung mit den folgen für die umwelt oder einem risiko das wenn etwas passiert es der ganz große Knall ist leben möchte... ich glaub im mom würde ich lieber kohle haben, aber frag mich in paar jahren wenn ich nee spenderlunge als nichtraucher brauch


----------



## L0wki (18. März 2011)

Übrigens ist es eine Illusion anzunehmen Kernenergie sei die billigste Energieform. Denn müßten die AKW betreiber die Müllentsorgung mit tragen wäre Kernenergie unbezahlbar und würde sich somit nicht mehr rentieren. Kernenergie gehört auf den Müllhaufen der Geschichte entsorgt.


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. März 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Japan setzt doch auf Alternativen. Die beziehen gerade mal 29% aus Atomenergie. Für ein Land dieser Größe und einer extremen Bevölkerungsdichte, ist das im vergleich zu Schweden und der Schweiz ein gigantischer Wert. Man schaue sich mal die USA an die sogar nur 20% beziehen.
> 
> Aber am interessantesten ist immer noch China mit sage und schreibe* 2% Atomenergie! *



Wusste garnet das die alle so wenig nehmen, aber deswegen ist wohl auch bei diesne Ländern ihr CO2 wert so hoch, da sie 50% per kohlekraftwerke beziehen und die Umwelt verpesten. Beides sind nunmal Energien die überholt sind und abgeschafft gehören.. ohje stellt euch mal vor man hätte Wind und Solarenergie damals gleich entdeckt oder so und es Gäbe diese 2 Sachen net.. die welt währe noch in Ordnung..


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2011)

L0wki schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es eine Illusion anzunehmen Kernenergie sei die billigste Energieform. Denn müßten die AKW betreiber die Müllentsorgung mit tragen wäre Kernenergie unbezahlbar und würde sich somit nicht mehr rentieren. Kernenergie gehört auf den Müllhaufen der Geschichte entsorgt.



Willst du jetzt diese ewige Debatte wieder lostreten? Solch lächerliche und naive Aussagen gehören auf den Müll wenn schon....


----------



## yves1993 (18. März 2011)

Hey mal ganz schnell ne sehr aktuelle Frage: 

Hat gerade noch wer von Euch Pro 7 Newstime geschaut?

Wenn ja: Weiss einer WO ich das Video finde, das sie gezeigt haben? War ein Video wo eine Person im Auto saß, gefilmt hat und der Tsunami riss ihn mit, glücklicherweise kam er aber mit dem Schrecken davon...

Wäre wirklich nett wenn einer mir die Quelle dieses Videos geben könnte, ich sammle sogut wie es geht alle zusammen um mir ein persönliches Footage Video zusammenzuschneiden, ersteres an Gedenken der Opfer, Zweiteres für die Nachwelt.

Habs auf Youtube versucht, finde es dort aber noch nicht.


----------



## Ol@f (18. März 2011)

Vielleicht findest du es ja auf der Pro7 Seite. Evtl. gibbet da ein Stream davon oder ähnliches.


----------



## Shackal (18. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ausgetreten? Ich habe von "Umleiten" in den Ontario Lake gelesen... was schon wieder weniger nach Unfall klingt.



Den Link einer kanadischen inets eite habe ich leider nicht merh dort schrieb man von 120k Lieter und einen AKW unfall.


----------



## Shackal (18. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo, Atomenergie *kann* gefährlich sein. Kohle-Energie *ist* gefährlich.



Kann gefährlich sein ?

Du siehst doch das sichd er Mensch immer mehr von einer umwelt auschließt oder ?
Wir haben bis jetzt 3 größere unfälle und viele kleine auch in deudschland gabs mal größeren Unfall der aber glimpflich auslief.

Naja wenn man 20 Jahre alternative technology ausbremst und wenn nur Wind/SOlar edwas endwicklung zuläßt aber AKW stark subventioniert dann muss du dich nicht wudnern das wir veielicht bald auch 50% von deudschland evakuieren müssen und nur mit strahlensichere Zug dann noch in unteren bereich von deudschland kommen und dann frag sich jederw arum haben wir die AKW nicht abgestellt.

Wer von den deudschen würde sich den opfern für die Konzerne ?
In Japan sind es jetzt über 50 Menschen die ihr leben opfern damit man versuchen kann die Kernschmelze zu unterbinden und was machen die betreiber ?


AKW onder die neue trechnologie Kernfusion kann eien großer Konzern geld druckenw ärend kleinere dezentrale Energy versorgen ab 10k+ schon baubar sind aber wo man den bau asubremst.

Einen anderen Link gefunden wegen AKW leck in Kanada

AKW leck Kanada erdbeben


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hey mal ganz schnell ne sehr aktuelle Frage:
> 
> Hat gerade noch wer von Euch Pro 7 Newstime geschaut?
> 
> ...



http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/sendungen/spezial/Autofahrer-von-Flut-ueberrascht-article2886331.html


----------



## yves1993 (18. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> http://www.n-tv.de/m...cle2886331.html



Vielen Dank


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Naja wenn man 20 Jahre alternative technology ausbremst und wenn nur Wind/SOlar edwas endwicklung zuläßt aber AKW stark subventioniert dann muss du dich nicht wudnern das wir veielicht bald auch 50% von deudschland evakuieren müssen und nur mit strahlensichere Zug dann noch in unteren bereich von deudschland kommen und dann frag sich jederw arum haben wir die AKW nicht abgestellt.



dann muss aber auch komplett EU mitziehen...bringt nix wenn deutschland da ihre 17 kraftwerke mit jeweils 2 reaktoren abschaltet un frankreich da über 30 kraftwerke mit jeweils 5! reaktoren hat und bis 2025 nochmal 20 nachbauen will...deren sicherheit vier mal schlechter ist als unser älterstes kraftwerk...

ich wohn garnich so weit entfernt von nem französischen alten vergammelten kraftwerk...was juckt mich das wenn deutschland die kraftwerke abschaltet wenn unsere nachbarn da voll mit dabei sind sich mit den dingern zuzuplastern bis zum gehtnichmehr...da bringen unsere tollen sicherheitsvorkehrungen nen haufen scheiß


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (18. März 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dann muss aber auch komplett EU mitziehen...bringt nix wenn deutschland da ihre 17 kraftwerke mit jeweils 2 reaktoren abschaltet un frankreich da über 30 kraftwerke mit jeweils 5! reaktoren hat und bis 2025 nochmal 20 nachbauen will...deren sicherheit vier mal schlechter ist als unser älterstes kraftwerk...
> 
> ich wohn garnich so weit entfernt von nem französischen alten vergammelten kraftwerk...was juckt mich das wenn deutschland die kraftwerke abschaltet wenn unsere nachbarn da voll mit dabei sind sich mit den dingern zuzuplastern bis zum gehtnichmehr...da bringen unsere tollen sicherheitsvorkehrungen nen haufen scheiß



Einer muss anfangen ansonsten passiert nix und dann las Deutschland kenntnisreich mit solar kraft und so sein und wenn die anderen nachziehen brauchen die unser wissen und technologie und wir verdienen dran


----------



## Shackal (18. März 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dann muss aber auch komplett EU mitziehen...bringt nix wenn deutschland da ihre 17 kraftwerke mit jeweils 2 reaktoren abschaltet un frankreich da über 30 kraftwerke mit jeweils 5! reaktoren hat und bis 2025 nochmal 20 nachbauen will...deren sicherheit vier mal schlechter ist als unser älterstes kraftwerk...
> 
> ich wohn garnich so weit entfernt von nem französischen alten vergammelten kraftwerk...was juckt mich das wenn deutschland die kraftwerke abschaltet wenn unsere nachbarn da voll mit dabei sind sich mit den dingern zuzuplastern bis zum gehtnichmehr...da bringen unsere tollen sicherheitsvorkehrungen nen haufen scheiß



Tja wer macht sich schuldig.
Wer macht den Anfang ?
Wer hat das pech vom restrisiko betroffen zu werden ?
Welches volk wird dann angeklagt für die Kosten aufzukommen und bei einen reacktor Unfall kommen nicht die betreiber für Unfall kosten auf sondern der steuerzahler.

Es gibt autos die mit wasser fahren
Es gab so 1990 eine waschmaschiene die ohne wasser und Waschmittel auskommen
Wieviele technologien wurde noch ausgebremst ?


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2011)

Es GIBT keine umweltfreundliche Energie. Jede Energie und Technologie belastet die Umwelt.

Bestes Beispiel sind Elektroautos. Um 1/4 der weltweiten Autos durch Elektrofahrzeuge zu ersetzen müssten dutzende AKW gebaut werden... aber das will eben auch niemand... immer "nein das geht nicht "kann auch nicht gesagt werden.... 

Haste dir schonmal den Verbrauch von deinem tollen Wassserstoffauto angekuckt? Ich glaube nicht....


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (18. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es GIBT keine umweltfreundliche Energie. Jede Energie und Technologie belastet die Umwelt.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel sind Elektroautos. Um 1/4 der weltweiten Autos durch Elektrofahrzeuge zu ersetzen müssten dutzende AKW gebaut werden... aber das will eben auch niemand... immer "nein das geht nicht "kann auch nicht gesagt werden....
> 
> Haste dir schonmal den Verbrauch von deinem tollen Wassserstoffauto angekuckt? Ich glaube nicht....



Kann sein aber lieber eine weniger Umweltbelastende Technologie nehmen als eine, die der Umwelt mehr schadet.


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Kann sein aber lieber eine weniger Umweltbelastende Technologie nehmen als eine, die der Umwelt mehr schadet.



Mein Gott das ist es ja! Die Elektrofahrzeuge schaden der Umwelt am Ende der Gesamtrechnung deutlich mehr als die aktuellen Benzinmotoren!

Aber das gehört hier eigentlich gar nicht rein...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Tja wer macht sich schuldig.
> Wer macht den Anfang ?
> Wer hat das pech vom restrisiko betroffen zu werden ?
> Welches volk wird dann angeklagt für die Kosten aufzukommen und bei einen reacktor Unfall kommen nicht die betreiber für Unfall kosten auf sondern der steuerzahler.
> ...



und die wichtigste frage ist.....welchen bezug hat dieser post auf meiner aussage nu?


----------



## Shackal (18. März 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> und die wichtigste frage ist.....welchen bezug hat dieser post auf meiner aussage nu?



Du meinst also weil andere über die Klippe springen muss du auch springen ?
Jeder muss für sich endscheiden welcher Moral er verfolgt egal was andere machen oder nicht machen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mein Gott das ist es ja! Die Elektrofahrzeuge schaden der Umwelt am Ende der Gesamtrechnung deutlich mehr als die aktuellen Benzinmotoren!
> 
> Aber das gehört hier eigentlich gar nicht rein...



Das zeigt deine Ahnungslosigkeit denn du sagst man braucht AKW's dafür, ich sage, warum müssen es AKW's sein, Reichen nicht Solar/Windparks. Klar die Herstullung davon belastet am anfang auch, aber irgendwann hat sich das wieder Raus, mehr als KOHLE DIE DURCHGEHEND belastet, oder Kernkraft die Unberechen und Unkontrolierbar ist

Zudem verlang niemand das Benzin sofort abgeschafft wird und verboten wird, viel mehr das langsam aufgehört wird Benzinmotoren zu bauen, würde nurnoch elektro gebaut werden wäre irgendwann automatisch schluss, und nen Elektro auto in der Herstellung frist nicht mehr als ein Benziner oder gar wenig, Klar wenn man jetzt alle Benziner verschrottet und dann... naja egal das alles gehört hier garnicht her, Japan!


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Das zeigt deine Ahnungslosigkeit denn du sagst man braucht AKW's dafür, ich sage, warum müssen es AKW's sein, Reichen nicht Solar/Windparks. Klar die Herstullung davon belastet am anfang auch, aber irgendwann hat sich das wieder Raus, mehr als KOHLE DIE DURCHGEHEND belastet, oder Kernkraft die Unberechen und Unkontrolierbar ist.



Die Solarzellen sind höchst umstritten, sowohl die Herstellung, Lebensdauer als auch die Entsorgnung. Bei Windparks laufen die Grünen ebenfalls sturm dagegen, genau wie bei Wasserkraftwerken. Ich möchte wirklich mal wissen was die sich überlegen... wenns nach denen ginge würden wir vermutlich heute noch in der Höhle am Lagerfeuer sitzen. 

Für irgendwas muss man sich entscheiden, man kann nicht immer auf jedes Lebewesen Rücksicht nehmen, das geht nunmal nicht.


----------



## Jester (18. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die Solarzellen sind höchst umstritten, sowohl die Herstellung, Lebensdauer als auch die Entsorgnung. Bei Windparks laufen die Grünen ebenfalls sturm dagegen, genau wie bei Wasserkraftwerken. Ich möchte wirklich mal wissen was die sich überlegen... wenns nach denen ginge würden wir vermutlich heute noch in der Höhle am Lagerfeuer sitzen.
> 
> Für irgendwas muss man sich entscheiden, man kann nicht immer auf jedes Lebewesen Rücksicht nehmen, das geht nunmal nicht.



Hierzu als kleine ( CDU-gesponserte) Lektüre:

Die dagegen-Partei!


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Hierzu als kleine ( CDU-gesponserte) Lektüre:
> 
> Die dagegen-Partei!



Das bringts ziemlich genau auf den Punkt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Du meinst also weil andere über die Klippe springen muss du auch springen ?
> Jeder muss für sich endscheiden welcher Moral er verfolgt egal was andere machen oder nicht machen.



ach, und wir müssen wieder die vorreiter spielen ...is kla

frankreich ist doch schon dadrauf aus uns ihren strom zu verkaufen um sich eine goldene nase zu verdienen

nicht alles kann mal eben so laufen wir es der moralapostel möchte...zwischen dem was wir gerne hätten und was tatsachen sind ist ne zu große kluft..man kann das nicht mal eben ignorieren und sein ding durchziehen...das ist einfach banal

und könnt ihr überhaupt mit den konsequenzen leben wenn die kraftwerke abgeschaltet werden?
bis wir unsere infrastruktur umgebaut haben werden wir echt tief in die tasche greifen müssen,,.können wir uns das einfach mal so eben leisten? ich würde sagen..nope..

vorreiter hin oder her..entweder macht die EU komplett mit und verfolgt die exakt gleiche politik oder wir lassens sein...
kann nich sein dass wir unsere kraftwerke abschalten und frankreich dafür ihre anzahl mal eben verdoppelt...


----------



## lavora123 (18. März 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> frankreich da über 30 kraftwerke mit jeweils 5! reaktoren hat und bis 2025 nochmal 20 nachbauen will...




57 um genau zu sein aber wenn du wüsstest wie billig des strom ist wär jeder für akws


----------



## L0wki (18. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt diese ewige Debatte wieder lostreten? Solch lächerliche und naive Aussagen gehören auf den Müll wenn schon....


Huii tolle Agrumentation. Fakt ist die Atomindustrie hat in deutschland noch nie was zur Müllentsorgung bei getragen. Alles wurde auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers entsorgt. Und Fakt ist müßten sich die AKW Betreiber Gedanken drüber machen wie sie den Müll sicher entlagern können und müßten das auch noch aus der eigenen Tasche bezahlen dann wär die Kenrkraft schlichtweg unrentabel. Allein die Tatsache das es bis heute kein Endlager für diesen Drack gibt spricht schon Bände.


----------



## lavora123 (18. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> 2. Japan hat wenig platz



man munkelt dass 66% der landfläche japans mit wälder bedeckt sind?


----------



## Jester (18. März 2011)

L0wki schrieb:


> Huii tolle Agrumentation. Fakt ist die Atomindustrie hat in deutschland noch nie was zur Müllentsorgung bei getragen. Alles wurde auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers entsorgt. Und Fakt ist müßten sich die AKW Betreiber Gedanken drüber machen wie sie den Müll sicher entlagern können und müßten das auch noch aus der eigenen Tasche bezahlen dann wär die Kenrkraft schlichtweg unrentabel. Allein die Tatsache das es bis heute kein Endlager für diesen Drack gibt spricht schon Bände.



Und woher nimmst du das Wissen, dass die Stromkonzerne nichts zum Lagerproblem beitragen?
Bei solchen gewagten Thesen sind Quellen immer ganz hilfreich.


----------



## L0wki (18. März 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ach, und wir müssen wieder die vorreiter spielen ...is kla
> 
> frankreich ist doch schon dadrauf aus uns ihren strom zu verkaufen um sich eine goldene nase zu verdienen
> 
> ...


Öhm nur mal langsam. Allein die 7 sofort abgeschalteten AKWS sorgen für genau 0 zugekauft KWh in Deutschland. Haben sogar immer noch genug Überschuss um ihn an die Nachbarländer zu verkaufen. Und genug Zeit hatte man andere Kapazitäten auf zubauen. Wenn die Energiemafia aber darauf hofft das irgendwer schon dafür sorgt das der Austieg wieder abgeschafft wird muss man sich ja sowieso keine Gedanken über Alternativen machen. Und solange es genug korrupte Politiker gibt die sich für jeden Mist hergeben klappt sowas auch. Und wenns dann in die Hose geht wird rumgejammert. Sorry aber für so viel Dummheit hab ich kein Verständniss. Aber gut man kann natürlich auch so lange Warten bis die Infrastruktur hoffnungslos veraltet ist und sich dann wundern wieso man plötzlich in der Bredoullie ist.


----------



## Petersburg (18. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Wuhu Reaktor 1 und 2 haben stromkabel jetzt nur noch kurze warte, zeit wegen meer kühlung stoppen,
> da haben sies geschaft.
> 
> Ich glaube an euch jungs.



Und ich will nun ab hier irgendwie garnicht weiter lesen und hoffe das alles gut wird ._.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. März 2011)

L0wki schrieb:


> Öhm nur mal langsam. Allein die 7 sofort abgeschalteten AKWS sorgen für genau 0 zugekauft KWh in Deutschland. Haben sogar immer noch genug Überschuss um ihn an die Nachbarländer zu verkaufen.



ja genau, wenn wir 7 kraftwerke abschalten passiert garnix, wir haben die dinger ehh nur so zum spaß




> Sorry aber für so viel Dummheit hab ich kein Verständniss.


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2011)

L0wki schrieb:


> Öhm nur mal langsam. Allein die 7 sofort abgeschalteten AKWS sorgen für genau 0 zugekauft KWh in Deutschland. Haben sogar immer noch genug Überschuss um ihn an die Nachbarländer zu verkaufen. Und genug Zeit hatte man andere Kapazitäten auf zubauen. Wenn die Energiemafia aber darauf hofft das irgendwer schon dafür sorgt das der Austieg wieder abgeschafft wird muss man sich ja sowieso keine Gedanken über Alternativen machen. Und solange es genug korrupte Politiker gibt die sich für jeden Mist hergeben klappt sowas auch. Und wenns dann in die Hose geht wird rumgejammert. Sorry aber für so viel Dummheit hab ich kein Verständniss. Aber gut man kann natürlich auch so lange Warten bis die Infrastruktur hoffnungslos veraltet ist und sich dann wundern wieso man plötzlich in der Bredoullie ist.



Es wurde nicht nach weiteren Thesen sondern seriösen Quellen gefragt. 

Fakt ist Atomstrom ist riskant. Fakt ist Atomstrom ist verhältnissmässig günstig. Fakt ist es muss dringend eine alternative gesucht werden. Fakt ist es ist lächerlich so eine absolute Scheisse abzuziehen wegen dem Erdbeben und Tsunami in Japan. Es ist Zeit für einen Denkanstoss aber nicht für eine überhetzte Panikreaktion. Jetzt alle AKWs vom Netz nehmen zu wollen, ist dumm, naiv, lächerlich und einfach nicht durchdacht. Aber genau die Leute die jetzt so dermassen danach schreien werden sich danach über die hohen Strompreise beschweren. Und falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, man müsste alle AKWs in KOMPLETT Europa (Von Westen bis Osten, Norden bis Süden) vom Netz nehmen. Denn Atomverseuchung macht an der deutschen Grenze keinen Halt nur weil ihr keine AKW habt. Bring mal dem Osten bei er soll seine Atomkraftwerke abstellen. Die lachen sich viereckig. Von Russland und co fang ich jetzt gar nicht erst an.


----------



## L0wki (19. März 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja genau, wenn wir 7 kraftwerke abschalten passiert garnix, wir haben die dinger ehh nur so zum spaß


Du weißt schon wieviel Strom deutsche Energieerzeuger im letzten Jahr ins Ausland verkauft haben? Deutschland hat etwa 50 GW Kraftwerkskapazität Überschuss da fallen ein paar AKW´s nicht weiter ins Gewicht. Sinkt halt nur blöderweise der Gewinn der Betreiber.


----------



## L0wki (19. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es wurde nicht nach weiteren Thesen sondern seriösen Quellen gefragt.
> 
> Fakt ist Atomstrom ist riskant. Fakt ist Atomstrom ist verhältnissmässig günstig. Fakt ist es muss dringend eine alternative gesucht werden. Fakt ist es ist lächerlich so eine absolute Scheisse abzuziehen wegen dem Erdbeben und Tsunami in Japan. Es ist Zeit für einen Denkanstoss aber nicht für eine überhetzte Panikreaktion. Jetzt alle AKWs vom Netz nehmen zu wollen, ist dumm, naiv, lächerlich und einfach nicht durchdacht. Aber genau die Leute die jetzt so dermassen danach schreien werden sich danach über die hohen Strompreise beschweren. Und falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, man müsste alle AKWs in KOMPLETT Europa (Von Westen bis Osten, Norden bis Süden) vom Netz nehmen. Denn Atomverseuchung macht an der deutschen Grenze keinen Halt nur weil ihr keine AKW habt. Bring mal dem Osten bei er soll seine Atomkraftwerke abstellen. Die lachen sich viereckig. Von Russland und co fang ich jetzt gar nicht erst an.




Nochmal die Kosten für Kernenergie sind nicht kalkuliebar. Oder willst du mir mal vorrrechnen was Fukujima an Folgekosten nach sich zieht? Solange alles gut geht ist Kernnergie superbillig aber schon die Müllentsorgung kostet Mrd.!!! Davon mal abgesehen das der Müll teilweise einige zigtausend Jahre lustig vor sich hinstrahlt. Wenn dann mal so nen AKW in die Luft fliegt dann explodieren auch die Kosten. Nicht nur das ganze Landstriche nicht mehr verwertbar sind auch die Langfristigen Folgen z.b. durch gesteigerte Krebsraten oder vermehrte Behinderungen bei Neu geborenen stehen schon in keinerlei Verhältniss zum Nutzen der Kernenergie. Und mir ists wurscht wie teuer Energie ist verbrauch ich halt weniger. Nur würde man komplett auf Alternative Energien setzen würder der Strompreis schon aufgrund des erhöhten Wettbewerbsdrucks sinken. Und ja Strahlung kennt keine Grenzen. Von daher bleibt nur zu hoffen das so viele Länder wie möglich erkennen das Kernenergie zu gefährlich ist und aussteigen. Das ein Ausstieg letzlich eh illusorisch  ist brauchst du mir nicht erzählen. Wird sich immer ein Idiot finden der mit dem Feuer spielt. Erst wenn man sich die eigenen Finger verbrennt wird man es kapieren nur ist es dann eh schon zuspät. Ich hoffe das wenigstens die Japaner ihre Lehren aus Fukujima ziehen uns alle ihre AKW´s durch andere Energien ersetzen. Und nebenbei das ein Ausstieg nicht von Knall auf Fall erfolgen kann ist glaube ich auch jedem halbwegs denkenden Menschen klar. Nur sollte die Energiewirtschaft halt mal langsam in die Puschen kommen und sich nen Kopf machen anstatt zu jammern.


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2011)

Das Problem ist das im moment viel zu emotional und überstürzt gehandelt wird. Die linken/grünen Parteien wollen das Unglück nun für ihre politischen Ziele verwenden. Das ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur pervers. Sicherlich ist jetzt ein Zeitpunkt bei dem man die AKW überprüfen muss und dringend weitere alternative Energie aufzustellen. Aber jetzt einfach überhaste zu reagieren wird definitiv nach hinten losgehen. Und dann soll sich bitte einfach keiner beschweren (obwohl ich jetzt schon weiss das die, welche den Aussteig am meisten gefordert haben am lautesten schreien werden wenn sie sich ihre lieblingscastingshow im TV nichtmehr ansehen können)


----------



## L0wki (19. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das im moment viel zu emotional und überstürzt gehandelt wird. Die linken/grünen Parteien wollen das Unglück nun für ihre politischen Ziele verwenden. Das ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur pervers. Sicherlich ist jetzt ein Zeitpunkt bei dem man die AKW überprüfen muss und dringend weitere alternative Energie aufzustellen. Aber jetzt einfach überhaste zu reagieren wird definitiv nach hinten losgehen. Und dann soll sich bitte einfach keiner beschweren (obwohl ich jetzt schon weiss das die, welche den Aussteig am meisten gefordert haben am lautesten schreien werden wenn sie sich ihre lieblingscastingshow im TV nichtmehr ansehen können)


Naja überstürzt ist so ne Sache. Und die Grünen betreiben schon seit zig Jahren Anti Atom Politik. Da wär ich schon eher bei Merkels Kehrtwende skeptisch denn das ist pure Wahlkampftaktik. Den beiden Parteien die den Atomaustieg vor Jahren beschlossen haben nun vor zuwerfen sie würdne wahlkampf betreiben ist ja schon fast zynisch. Undüberstürzt naja wann wurde der Ausstieg beschlossen? Und was für Gedanken über Alternativen hatte die Energiewirtschaft bis jetzt? Sorry aber die hatten genug Zeit Alternativen zu schaffen.. Und von mir aus könnte das halbe Fernsehn abgeschafft werden kommt eh zu 95% nur verblödener Schrott. Wir müssen umdenken denn das was wir zu Zeit an Ressourcen verprassen ist nicht mehr Feierlich. Unser Lebensstandart läßt sich halt nicht ewig aufrecht erhalten und lieber langsam auf Raten aussteigen als irgendwann vor dem Scherbenhaufen zu stehen wie es Japan jetzt tut.


----------



## The Reptil (19. März 2011)

mich würde echt mal interessieren woher du die Info hast das Japan überhaupt plant auf Atomstrom zu verzichten ich kann bis jetzt nämlich noch kein Anzeichen davon erkennen mich würde es nicht mal wundern wenn sie fukushima weiter betreiben falls das noch möglich ist


----------



## Shackal (19. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Das zeigt deine Ahnungslosigkeit denn du sagst man braucht AKW's dafür, ich sage, warum müssen es AKW's sein, Reichen nicht Solar/Windparks. Klar die Herstullung davon belastet am anfang auch, aber irgendwann hat sich das wieder Raus, mehr als KOHLE DIE DURCHGEHEND belastet, oder Kernkraft die Unberechen und Unkontrolierbar ist
> 
> Zudem verlang niemand das Benzin sofort abgeschafft wird und verboten wird, viel mehr das langsam aufgehört wird Benzinmotoren zu bauen, würde nurnoch elektro gebaut werden wäre irgendwann automatisch schluss, und nen Elektro auto in der Herstellung frist nicht mehr als ein Benziner oder gar wenig, Klar wenn man jetzt alle Benziner verschrottet und dann... naja egal das alles gehört hier garnicht her, Japan!



Das stimmt schon das Elektro Autos eher ein Kuhhandel ist und mehr verbrauchen und wohl wahrscheinlich der umwelt mehr schaden zufügen ausser das es vieleicht komplett aus umwelt nachhaltigen Rohstoffen kommt und da accus meist 30% merh strom brauchen und auch im stillstand an accustand verlieren.
Das ist für mich jetzts chwer zu endscheiden da müsste man erst fachblätter usw wälzen aber grundsätzlich bin ich heute gegen accus einegstellt weil sie halt mehr verbrauchen als man reinsteckt und aus guten gründenw erden sie zur zeit stark beworben


----------



## Shackal (19. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und ich will nun ab hier irgendwie garnicht weiter lesen und hoffe das alles gut wird ._.



Auch wenn man es hofft für die menschen was dann wieder im alten trott und paar neue AKWs ?


----------



## Shackal (19. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es wurde nicht nach weiteren Thesen sondern seriösen Quellen gefragt.
> 
> Fakt ist Atomstrom ist riskant. Fakt ist Atomstrom ist verhältnissmässig günstig. Fakt ist es muss dringend eine alternative gesucht werden. Fakt ist es ist lächerlich so eine absolute Scheisse abzuziehen wegen dem Erdbeben und Tsunami in Japan. Es ist Zeit für einen Denkanstoss aber nicht für eine überhetzte Panikreaktion. Jetzt alle AKWs vom Netz nehmen zu wollen, ist dumm, naiv, lächerlich und einfach nicht durchdacht. Aber genau die Leute die jetzt so dermassen danach schreien werden sich danach über die hohen Strompreise beschweren. Und falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, man müsste alle AKWs in KOMPLETT Europa (Von Westen bis Osten, Norden bis Süden) vom Netz nehmen. Denn Atomverseuchung macht an der deutschen Grenze keinen Halt nur weil ihr keine AKW habt. Bring mal dem Osten bei er soll seine Atomkraftwerke abstellen. Die lachen sich viereckig. Von Russland und co fang ich jetzt gar nicht erst an.



Atomstrom ist für die hersteller und staat günstig aber nicht für den endbenutzer


----------



## Shackal (19. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das im moment viel zu emotional und überstürzt gehandelt wird. Die linken/grünen Parteien wollen das Unglück nun für ihre politischen Ziele verwenden. Das ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur pervers. Sicherlich ist jetzt ein Zeitpunkt bei dem man die AKW überprüfen muss und dringend weitere alternative Energie aufzustellen. Aber jetzt einfach überhaste zu reagieren wird definitiv nach hinten losgehen. Und dann soll sich bitte einfach keiner beschweren (obwohl ich jetzt schon weiss das die, welche den Aussteig am meisten gefordert haben am lautesten schreien werden wenn sie sich ihre lieblingscastingshow im TV nichtmehr ansehen können)



Auch wenn es unmenschlich ist für die Opfer ab 1950 was sollens ie den sonst machen erstmal paar monate nichts sagen ?
Was macht man einfach gesagt wenn du mit einen Auto einen unfall hast und es gab einige Opfer,dann wird auch hiterfragt wieso,warum,was konnte man verhindern und darf der unfallfahrer überhaupot fahren ?

Die Konzerne und oberschicht die dort Geld investiert haben wollen ja gerne das man stillhält und anwartet dann verlierens ie dabei kein geld und vieleicht kann man dann im alten trott weitermachen bis wieder ein restrisiko eintritt undd ann verfährt man nacher genauso wie vor dem letzten unfall ?


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2011)

Die Grünen betreiben keine "Anti-Atom-Politik" die betreiben "Alles-ist-SCHEISSE!" Politik...
Diese Partei ist für mich nur ein Witz.

Aber das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Churchak (19. März 2011)

L0wki schrieb:


> Du weißt schon wieviel Strom deutsche Energieerzeuger im letzten Jahr ins Ausland verkauft haben? Deutschland hat etwa 50 GW Kraftwerkskapazität Überschuss da fallen ein paar AKW´s nicht weiter ins Gewicht. Sinkt halt nur blöderweise der Gewinn der Betreiber.



In Sachen "bleiben genug deutsche Stromerzeugende Kraftwerke am Netz um den Deutschen Bedarf zu decken" stimmt das wohl aber in Sachen Gewinne werden durch die Abschaltung sehr grosse Verluste eingefahren und da fällt es eben doch ins Gewicht.
Bei den Energiekonzernen handelt es sich ja nicht (mehr) um eine Staatlichen Einrichtungen wo es furz egal ist ob da am Jahres Ende ne rote oder ne Schwarze Zahl unterm Stich steht sondern eben um Unternehmen die an der Börse sind.Wobei wenn ich richtig informiert bin,halten viele Bundesländer Anteile an den Energiekonzernen,sprich da wird kräftig mitverdienen was wiederum dafür sorgen dürfte das durch die Abschaltung sehr viel Geld den Ländern verloren geht und wo da dann gespart wird wenn wiedermal der Rotstiftangesetzt wird kann man erahnen.
Im übrigen wurde (oder man sollte wohl inzwichen eher hätte sagen) dem Staat durch die Laufzeitverlängerung sehr viel Geld in die Kasse gespühlt,welches halt auch zur weiterentwicklung Neuer Energien eingesetzt werden sollte.Zjo das ist nun wohl erst mal weg.




L0wki schrieb:


> Solange alles gut geht ist Kernnergie superbillig aber schon die Müllentsorgung kostet Mrd.!!!



Kein Wunder wenn man jedes Jahr schon alleine Tausende Polizisten einsetzen muss um Fanatiker daran zu hindern Atommülltransporte zum entgleisen zu bringen.
Wär mal intressant zu erfahren wie viel man in Frankreich für den Transport von A nach B bezahlt und wie hoch die Rechnung in Deutschland ist.Aber das ist wieder tytisch deutsch meckern,heulen mit den zähnen klappern und dagegen sein und dann doch weiter beim grossen Energieerzeuger bleiben und den Atomstrom aus der Dose nehmen selbst wenn einen der Umstieg einfach gemacht wird.



Thoor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das im moment viel zu emotional und überstürzt gehandelt wird. Die linken/grünen Parteien wollen das Unglück nun für ihre politischen Ziele verwenden. Das ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur pervers. Sicherlich ist jetzt ein Zeitpunkt bei dem man die AKW überprüfen muss und dringend weitere alternative Energie aufzustellen. Aber jetzt einfach überhaste zu reagieren wird definitiv nach hinten losgehen. Und dann soll sich bitte einfach keiner beschweren (obwohl ich jetzt schon weiss das die, welche den Aussteig am meisten gefordert haben am lautesten schreien werden wenn sie sich ihre lieblingscastingshow im TV nichtmehr ansehen können)



Seh ich genauso. Ich fand es ekelerregend wie schnell man die ganze Riege der Grünen "Spitzenpolitiker" vorm Mikrofon hatte und sie da Panik machten und man das Gefühl hatte das sie sich freuden endlich sagen zu können "siehste ätsch wir habens euch ja schon immer gesagt".



L0wki schrieb:


> Naja überstürzt ist so ne Sache. Und die Grünen betreiben schon seit zig Jahren Anti Atom Politik. Da wär ich schon eher bei Merkels Kehrtwende skeptisch denn das ist pure Wahlkampftaktik. Den beiden Parteien die den Atomaustieg vor Jahren beschlossen haben nun vor zuwerfen sie würdne wahlkampf betreiben ist ja schon fast zynisch. Undüberstürzt naja wann wurde der Ausstieg beschlossen?



Wenn ne Rot/Grüne Kanzlerin zum Zeitpunkt der 3 Katastrophen in Japan an der Macht gewesen wär,dann hät es in Deutschland genau *1* AKW weniger am Netz gegeben .
Die Gefahren wären quasi zu dem Zeitpunkt die gleichen gewesen.Nun sind 7 AKWs weniger am Netz ........ 
Natürlich ist die Merkel ne Getriebene was soll sie den machen?Läst sie alles wie es ist dreht der Urnenpöpel (aufgepeitscht von Trittin und Co) vor Panik durch,nimmt sie sie vom Netz ist sie nun der grosse Wändehals ........ eigendlich kann sie eh nur verlieren.

PS zu dem Thema gab es am DO. im ZDF bei Illner ne intressante Runde *klick*


----------



## The Reptil (19. März 2011)

hat nicht ganz unrecht die gute

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,751683,00.html


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es wurde nicht nach weiteren Thesen sondern seriösen Quellen gefragt.
> 
> Fakt ist Atomstrom ist riskant. Fakt ist Atomstrom ist verhältnissmässig günstig. Fakt ist es muss dringend eine alternative gesucht werden. Fakt ist es ist lächerlich so eine absolute Scheisse abzuziehen wegen dem Erdbeben und Tsunami in Japan. Es ist Zeit für einen Denkanstoss aber nicht für eine überhetzte Panikreaktion. Jetzt alle AKWs vom Netz nehmen zu wollen, ist dumm, naiv, lächerlich und einfach nicht durchdacht. Aber genau die Leute die jetzt so dermassen danach schreien werden sich danach über die hohen Strompreise beschweren. Und falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, man müsste alle AKWs in KOMPLETT Europa (Von Westen bis Osten, Norden bis Süden) vom Netz nehmen. Denn Atomverseuchung macht an der deutschen Grenze keinen Halt nur weil ihr keine AKW habt. Bring mal dem Osten bei er soll seine Atomkraftwerke abstellen. Die lachen sich viereckig. Von Russland und co fang ich jetzt gar nicht erst an.



Und falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, wenn niemand mal damit anfängt, nach und nach welche vom Netz zu nehmen, dann werden auch nie welche vom Netz gehen.
Irgendwelche Denkanstösse gab es schon damals bei Tschernobyl und was ist passiert? Ein alter Scheiß. Atomenergie ist weiter subventioniert worden, bis zum kotzen.
Hätten die erneuerbare Energien solche Subventionen genossen, dann hätten wir jetzt schon weitaus weniger von diesen Dingern am Hals, wo eines mal eben über mehrere tausend Kilometer
die Erde versucht, wenn was schief geht. Außerdem, wie oben schon geschrieben wurde: Google mal, wer die Folgekosten für Atommüll bezahlt. Das bist du! Und was glaubst du, wer all die Hilfe für Japan
bezahlt, die Deutschland bereitstellt? Du? Wer hat Preiserhöhungen für verschiedenste Güter bei einer solchen Katastrophe?

Wer hier in meinen Augen naiv ist, bis du. Mit Leuten wie dich kann man nichts gewinnen, sondern diskutiert in 20 Jahren immer noch über Kernenergie, während die Atomkraftwerke
sich verdoppelt haben. Jedes Kernkraftwern ist ein nicht kalkulierbares Risiko. Der Mensch hat es nicht unter Kontrolle. Deswegen sollte nun damit angefangen werden, die Dinger Schritt für Schritt
abzuschalten und dann, dann hat man auch ne Grundlage mit anderen Ländern zu diskutieren und diesbezüglich Druck auszuüben.

Edit:

P.S. Achja...und auch wenn es in deine Birne nicht reingeht, hier wird über Japan diskutiert und nicht über Kernkraftwerke.
Waren das nicht genau deine Worte etwas weiter vorn? Wenn du mich schon so blöd von der Seite anschwätzen musst, dann halt dich wenigstens selbst dran um 
nicht völlig lächerlich zu wirken.


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn man jedes Jahr schon alleine Tausende Polizisten einsetzen muss um Fanatiker daran zu hindern Atommülltransporte zum entgleisen zu bringen.



Dann fahren wir die Scheiße halt demnächst vor deiner Haustür, mal sehen, wie dir das gefällt. Vielleicht stehst du beim nächsten Mülltransport dann dabei, wenn du es direkt vor deiner Haustür hast
und von allen möglichen Ländern antransportiert wird.


----------



## L0wki (19. März 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn man jedes Jahr schon alleine Tausende Polizisten einsetzen muss um Fanatiker daran zu hindern Atommülltransporte zum entgleisen zu bringen.
> Wär mal intressant zu erfahren wie viel man in Frankreich für den Transport von A nach B bezahlt und wie hoch die Rechnung in Deutschland ist.Aber das ist wieder tytisch deutsch meckern,heulen mit den zähnen klappern und dagegen sein und dann doch weiter beim grossen Energieerzeuger bleiben und den Atomstrom aus der Dose nehmen selbst wenn einen der Umstieg einfach gemacht wird.


Mir tun die Polizisten leid aber nicht wegen den Atomkraftgegnern sondern weil sie neben den strahlenden Castorbehältern nebenherlaufen müssen und sich ne hohe Dosis an strahlung abholen. Und ich denke du wärst genauso sauer wenn so ein Sondermüll vor deiner Haustür abgelagert wird. Hast du z.b. Kinder? Wie würdest du es finden wenn die plötzlich an Leukämie erkranken nur weil die Atomindustrie ihren dreck nicht sicher entsorgen kann???

Übrigens zum Thema Frankreich sag ich nur folgendes. Ich glaub 2004 war es als dieser extrem heiße Sommer was und alle FlußAKW´s in Frankreich runtergefahren werden mußten weil das Flußwasser zu heiß zum kühlen war. Das war schon ne dramatische Situation die sich aber jederzeit wiederholen kann. Und spätestens wenn dann mal in ner Weingegend so ein Teil explodiert werden auch die Froschfresser von Atomkraft die Nase voll haben. aber ich bin der Meinung man muss sowas nicht immer selber erleben um seine Lehren zu ziehen. Und nochmal die Grünen sind eine Partei die direkt aus der Anti AKW Bewegung enstanden sind. Es zeugt von Dummheit denen jetzt Populismus zu unterstellen weil sie sich hinstellen und sagen "wir erzählen es euch seit über 30 Jahren das Kernkraft scheiße ist" Gerade die Grünen waren die einzigen die von anfang an kapiert haben das Kernkraft nen Tanz auf dem Vulkan ist.


----------



## Rotel (19. März 2011)

Kernfusion statt Kernspaltung. Das wär mal was.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9pam4Coxtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kafka (19. März 2011)

Rotel schrieb:


> Kernfusion statt Kernspaltung. Das wär mal was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie manns nimmt, es ist noch nicht absehbar was passiert wenn ein Fusionsreaktor hoch geht. Aber es wäre bestimmt nichts gutes, da ja bei der Kerfusion die Sonne im Kleinformat immitiert wird.


----------



## L0wki (19. März 2011)

Rotel schrieb:


> Kernfusion statt Kernspaltung. Das wär mal was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wozu? Allein Wasser birgt noch ein ungeheures Energiepotential was bislang anhezu ungenutzt ist. Stichwort Wassermühle, Gezeitenkraftwerke usw.


----------



## Rotel (19. März 2011)

Hast du dir mal überlegt wie hoch der Energieverbrauch der Menschheit in 50 Jahren sein wird? Denkst du, dass man diesen Bedarf mit Gezeitenkraftwerken decken kann? Oder mit Wassermühlen? ;o)
Klar weiss man nicht was passiert wenn ein Fusionsreaktor hochgeht. Die Herren Hahn, Meitner und Straßmann wussten anno 1938 auch nicht was passiert wenn man atomare Kerne spaltet. Die Leute der drei Projekte forschen nicht an einem Reaktor, sie forschen nach der Durchsetzbarkeit der Kernfusion selbst. Bis es soweit ist, das man das "Endprodukt" (wenn man dem so sagen kann) nutzen kann existieren auch wiederum andere Technologien im Bezug auf die Hardware der Anlage selbst. Wie man in dem Dreiteiler ja unschwer sieht, rechnen die Wissenschaftler nicht vor 2070 mit einer kommerziellen Nutzung von Kernfusionsenergie. 

Und nochmals zurück zur Energiegewinnung durch Wasser etc. Ich bin ja grundsätzlich ein Befürworter solcher Formen der Energie, jedoch ...

Ich zitiere mal: 



> Nicht allen Ländern steht Wasserkraft zur Verfügung. So fehlen etwa den Niederländern schlichtweg Berge, von deren Gipfeln in Österreich oder der Schweiz die Gebirgsflüsse herabstürzen und dabei die nötige Fließgeschwindigkeit entwickeln. Während Frankreich an der Atlantikküste ein Gezeitenkraftwerk betreiben kann, sind die Tidenhübe andernorts nicht hoch genug für solche Anlagen. Ähnliches gilt auch für Wellenenergiekraftwerke. Gute Bedingungen hierfür finden sich hauptsächlich an den Küsten Schottlands, Indiens oder Japans



Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Wasserkraft meistens zu massive Eingriffe in die Landschaft zur Folge hat. Siehe China: Drei Schluchten Damm.

Es läuft also schlussendlich wieder auf ein Produkt hinaus, welches ergiebiger ist als alles andere. Und offensichtlich braucht der Mensch diese Effizienz. Grundsätzlich bin ich ja für Projekte wie Desertec oder ähnliches, aber sollte es zu einem Durchbruch von Kernfusions Energiegewinnung kommen: Was denkst du wird wohl gemacht? Abertausende Kollektoren in der Wüste gebaut oder ein einziger Reaktor, der deren Effizienz ums tausendfache übersteigt?


----------



## tonygt (19. März 2011)

Zu sagen das wir Atomkraftwerke brauchen weil man nicht überall alle Erneuerbaren Energien nutzen kann ist meiner Meinung nach total Schwachsinn. Wir leben heute so International soviel mit Import und Export. Das ich auch kein problem darin seh in Erneuerbare Energien in andere Länder zu investieren von denen wir wiederum profitieren. Schönes Beischspiel Norwegen. Norwegen hat Aufgrund der viele Fjords sehr gute natürliche möglichkeiten für Wellenkraftwerke wenn wir jetzt ein Kabel von Norwegen nach Deutschland durchs Meer legen würden. Könnte das fast den selben Energie Anteil wie 4 Atommeiler erzeugen.

Zu der Kernfusion ich glaube nicht das wir erst 2070 auf Kernfusion zurück greifen können. Bzw. bin ich der Meinung das innerhalb der nächsten 20 Jahre wenn nicht sogar schon in den nächsten 10 Jahren die Forschung etwas finden wird das die Energie gewinnung Revoltunieren wird. Denn derzeit wird ja nicht nur an Kernfusion geforscht sondern an vielen anderen Projekten wie z.b. das Sonnenkollektoren nicht nur 20% der Sonnenenergie aufnehmen sondern mehr als 80%. 
Eine schöne Dokumentation hierzu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zHQUEUzFrA&feature=BF&list=PL4EC70FE7DC4FC129&index=10


----------



## Rotel (19. März 2011)

Ich sage nicht, dass wir AKW's brauchen. Ich bin kein Freund der Atomenergie; Meine Aussagen beziehen sich nur auf die Energiegewinnung durch Kernfusion - nicht aber deren Spaltung.
Desweiteren sprechen wir von einer globalen Thematik. Norwegen könnte noch so viele Fjords haben, die Effizienz der Gewinnung von Energie reicht bei weitem nicht für zukünftige Ansprüche.

Mir gefällt Wasserkraft. Ich lebe in einem Land in welchem Wasserkraft mit ihrem Anteil von rund 60% an der gesamten Stromproduktion das Rückgrat der Elektrizitätsversorgung bildet. Wenn man das aber in einem Masstab betreibt welcher wiederum die Natur so beinträchtigt und verändert wie im besagtem Beispiel China, nein, dann ist mir das nicht recht. 

"Natürliche" Energiegewinnung mag ein Teil der Patentlösung sein, jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht der Hauptbestandteil. Zumindest nicht mit aktuellem Stand der Technik. In einem Punkt geb ich dir jedoch Recht: Sollte im Bezug auf Solarenergie mal ein höherer Wirkungsgrad erzielt werden, könnte das interessant werden.


----------



## Shackal (19. März 2011)

Rotel schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass wir AKW's brauchen. Ich bin kein Freund der Atomenergie; Meine Aussagen beziehen sich nur auf die Energiegewinnung durch Kernfusion - nicht aber deren Spaltung.
> Desweiteren sprechen wir von einer globalen Thematik. Norwegen könnte noch so viele Fjords haben, die Effizienz der Gewinnung von Energie reicht bei weitem nicht für zukünftige Ansprüche.
> 
> Mir gefällt Wasserkraft. Ich lebe in einem Land in welchem Wasserkraft mit ihrem Anteil von rund 60% an der gesamten Stromproduktion das Rückgrat der Elektrizitätsversorgung bildet. Wenn man das aber in einem Masstab betreibt welcher wiederum die Natur so beinträchtigt und verändert wie im besagtem Beispiel China, nein, dann ist mir das nicht recht.
> ...




Wir brauchen überhaupt keine akw nur wir haben und abhängig von atomstrom gemacht, wo wir nach und nach aus dem paradies ausgeschlossen werden und wenn mal nachhaltige energy so fördert wie man es mit atomstrom gemacht wurde,dann wären wir dort sehr viel weiter in dieser technologien.
Der unterschied ist nur das nachhaltige energi gut auch von kleinen firmen unterhalten werden können 10+k euro sind schon möglich wärend akw nur von wenigen betrieben werden können und so gelddruckmaschienen sind und das Restrisiko besteht große bereiche wie jetzt japan zu verseuchen.

Es gibt mehere technologien Wasser/Luft/Boden/Feuer zu nutzen nur wurde bis heute nicht so stark subventioniert und dürch die Konkurenz würde auch der preis per KW/H sinken der in den letzten jahren eher explodiert und die Konzerne erpressen jetzt die bevölkerun und politiker mit einer preisexplosion.

Windrichtung von RA Unfall
Demo


----------



## Toastbrot666 (19. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Zu sagen das wir Atomkraftwerke brauchen weil man nicht überall alle Erneuerbaren Energien nutzen kann ist meiner Meinung nach total Schwachsinn. Wir leben heute so International soviel mit Import und Export. Das ich auch kein problem darin seh in Erneuerbare Energien in andere Länder zu investieren von denen wir wiederum profitieren.....



möglich, aber das macht das importierende land abhängig vom exportierenden, was das exportierende in die größere machtposition stellt. abhängigkeit ist nie wirklich gut.
japan zB wäre ohne die akw's fast vollständig von importstrom abhängig. was wiederum bedeutet, dass jeder, der japan strom verkauft auch dahingehend vorderungen stellen könnte.

das gleiche würde deutschland ergehen, würden wir alles zB auf windkraftwerke umstellen. der agroboden, bei dem wir uns im moment zumindest noch mit getreide, kartoffeln und zucker halbwegs selbst versorgen könnten, würde auf ein maß abfallen, wo wir noch stärker vom nahrungsmittelimport abhängig wären.


----------



## Churchak (19. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Dann fahren wir die Scheiße halt demnächst vor deiner Haustür, mal sehen, wie dir das gefällt. Vielleicht stehst du beim nächsten Mülltransport dann dabei, wenn du es direkt vor deiner Haustür hast
> und von allen möglichen Ländern antransportiert wird.



Süsses Totschlagargument vorallen wenn man bedenkt das ich in den 80/90ern in Rheinsberg gelebt habe.
Naja das Geld der kernenergie haben die Gemeinten genommen nur wenn es dann darum geht Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen fängt das Heulen an.
Mal am ende nen Beispiel an denen hier nehmen.*klick*


----------



## Shackal (19. März 2011)

Toastbrot666 schrieb:


> möglich, aber das macht das importierende land abhängig vom exportierenden, was das exportierende in die größere machtposition stellt. abhängigkeit ist nie wirklich gut.
> japan zB wäre ohne die akw's fast vollständig von importstrom abhängig. was wiederum bedeutet, dass jeder, der japan strom verkauft auch dahingehend vorderungen stellen könnte.
> 
> das gleiche würde deutschland ergehen, würden wir alles zB auf windkraftwerke umstellen. der agroboden, bei dem wir uns im moment zumindest noch mit getreide, kartoffeln und zucker halbwegs selbst versorgen könnten, würde auf ein maß abfallen, wo wir noch stärker vom nahrungsmittelimport abhängig wären.



Japan hat viele möglichkeiten der energy gewinnung sogar mehr als Deudschland da es am meer licht und davon umgeben von wasser.

Angefangen vond er windenergy/Wasserenergy/Sonnen energy ist alles möglich aber es ist halt wie gesagt einfacher es über akw zu machen, weil dann wenige die massen Kontrollieren und leuichter abzukassieren sind und vorhandene Nachhaltige energy ausbremsen kann und dann kann man schön bei der abhänigkeit die Preise hochtreiben.
Es ist ein umdenken nötig besonders ind en köpfen wo die propaganda wiederhalt und das glaubt was die kapitalelite schreibt und sagt im tv.
Es gibt einige Industry länder dieser welt die auch ohne atomenergy auskommt und wie überleben diese länder ?


Wem würde es nicht gefallen ein Auto mit wasser statt bezin zu fahren ? ^^
Es gib autos wo es geht......
Denken fällt dem sogenannten Denkervolk heute schwer.......


----------



## tonygt (19. März 2011)

Toastbrot666 schrieb:


> möglich, aber das macht das importierende land abhängig vom exportierenden, was das exportierende in die größere machtposition stellt. abhängigkeit ist nie wirklich gut.
> japan zB wäre ohne die akw's fast vollständig von importstrom abhängig. was wiederum bedeutet, dass jeder, der japan strom verkauft auch dahingehend vorderungen stellen könnte.
> 
> das gleiche würde deutschland ergehen, würden wir alles zB auf windkraftwerke umstellen. der agroboden, bei dem wir uns im moment zumindest noch mit getreide, kartoffeln und zucker halbwegs selbst versorgen könnten, würde auf ein maß abfallen, wo wir noch stärker vom nahrungsmittelimport abhängig wären.



Abhängigkeit ist heutzutage realtiv, nur weil etwas in einem anderen Land steht muss das Land darüber keine Kontrolle haben. Bsp. die Akws hier in Deutschland, ein Teil der Aktien gehören einem Fränzösischen Betreiber, womit er die macht über diese Akws hat und Deutschland auch nur den Strom, dieser Akws kauft. 
Wenn wir in Norwegen Wasserkraftwerke unterstützen und einen großen Teil der Aktien kaufen würden, wäre es kein Unterschied, ob das ganze in Deutschland steht oder in Norwegen. Ein andere möglichkeit wäre, auch einfach ein Deutsches Wasserkraftwerk in Norwegen zu bauen und schon ist das Problem beseitigt. 
Dieses Abhängigkeits getute kommt meiner Meinung nach nur davon, dass wir Deutschen immer alles Sichtbar bei uns behalten wollen, damit es auch ja Deutsch ist.

Desweiternen hätte ein Umstieg auf erneuerbare Energie, sogar einen sehr hohen Wirtfschaftlichen Aufschwung zur Folge, da wir es als erstes Land geschaft hätten, von der Atom Energie wegzukommen und auf erneuerbare zu setzen. Derzeit sind die AKtien und Einnahmen von erneuerbaren Energie,n schon in bis jetzt ungeahnte höhen gestiegen.
Also nennt mir einen Grund warum es nicht möglich sein sollte innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre alle Akws nacheinander abzuschalten.
Der einzige Grund der mir persönlich einfällt ist das die großen Strombetreiber, nocht nicht genügend Anteile an Firmen haben die erneuerbare Energien produzieren und sie somit hier in Deutschland Verluste hinnehmen müssten. Ausserdem Spenden die großen Stromfirmen, immer ganz gern an die CDU/CSU, natürliche ohne irgendwelche Hintergrundgedanken.


----------



## Toastbrot666 (19. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Abhängigkeit ist heutzutage realtiv, nur weil etwas in einem anderen Land steht muss das Land darüber keine Kontrolle haben. Bsp. die Akws hier in Deutschland, ein Teil der Aktien gehören einem Fränzösischen Betreiber, womit er die macht über diese Akws hat und Deutschland auch nur den Strom, dieser Akws kauft.
> Wenn wir in Norwegen Wasserkraftwerke unterstützen und einen großen Teil der Aktien kaufen würden, wäre es kein Unterschied, ob das ganze in Deutschland steht oder in Norwegen. Ein andere möglichkeit wäre, auch einfach ein Deutsches Wasserkraftwerk in Norwegen zu bauen und schon ist das Problem beseitigt.....



so einfach ist es nicht. selbst mir gekauften anteilen müssten wir den strom noch immer dort einkaufen. und norwegen möchte bestimmt dran mitverdienen. ergo wäre der strom wieder teurer und nicht mehr konkurenzfähig zum akw-strom.
das selbe bild würde sich bieten, wenn wir dort ein wasserkraftwerk bauen würden. mal von den unternehmenssteuern abgesehen, würde auch hier norwegen (völlig zu recht) mitverdienen wollen und wir wären wieder bei der kostenfrage.

klar kann man ökostrom anbieten, aber so lange er teurer als der akw-strom ist, wird die breite masse nicht umsteigen. es macht halt schon einen unterschied, ob man ca. 60 euro oder ca. 90 euro im monat an strom zahlt.


----------



## Rotel (19. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Industry länder dieser welt die auch ohne atomenergy auskommt und wie überleben diese länder ?




Die denn wären, Mr. Darnell? ;o)


----------



## tonygt (19. März 2011)

Toastbrot666 schrieb:


> so einfach ist es nicht. selbst mir gekauften anteilen müssten wir den strom noch immer dort einkaufen. und norwegen möchte bestimmt dran mitverdienen. ergo wäre der strom wieder teurer und nicht mehr konkurenzfähig zum akw-strom.
> das selbe bild würde sich bieten, wenn wir dort ein wasserkraftwerk bauen würden. mal von den unternehmenssteuern abgesehen, würde auch hier norwegen (völlig zu recht) mitverdienen wollen und wir wären wieder bei der kostenfrage.
> 
> klar kann man ökostrom anbieten, aber so lange er teurer als der akw-strom ist, wird die breite masse nicht umsteigen. es macht halt schon einen unterschied, ob man ca. 60 euro oder ca. 90 euro im monat an strom zahlt.



Zum einen steigen derzeit soviele Leute wie nie in Deutschland auf Öko Strom um zweitens ist von mehreren Energie Experten gesagt worden das bei einem Umstieg der Strompreis nur um wenige Cent steigt. 
AUsserdem ist der Akw Strom nur so Billig weil er vom Bund begünstigt wird.


----------



## KillerBee666 (20. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Zum einen steigen derzeit soviele Leute wie nie in Deutschland auf Öko Strom um zweitens ist von mehreren Energie Experten gesagt worden das bei einem Umstieg der Strompreis nur um wenige Cent steigt.
> AUsserdem ist der Akw Strom nur so Billig weil er vom Bund begünstigt wird.



Naja wenige Cent ka wo du das Her hast, es sind durchschnittlich 20% (paar Cent pro kwh) ist ne Menge wenn man viele stunden hat.


----------



## Damatadore (20. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Zum einen steigen derzeit soviele Leute wie nie in Deutschland auf Öko Strom um zweitens ist von mehreren Energie Experten gesagt worden das bei einem Umstieg der Strompreis nur um wenige Cent steigt.
> AUsserdem ist der Akw Strom nur so Billig weil er vom Bund begünstigt wird.



Wenn man die Menge von erzeugter Energie betrachtet, dann ist aber die Förderung für Atomstrom im Vergleich zu ÖKO aber schon lachhaft^^ Erneuerbare Energie ist ohne Förderung nicht denkbar.

Im übrigen werden 20% nicht hinkommen, gehen wir von 50-60%, wenn nicht sogar 100% aus. Wir sprechen hier von Unternehmen! Im übrigen muss das ganze Zeugs erst noch gebaut werden, und diese Kosten wollen auch erwirtschaftet werden. Wenn in Deutschland so viele Leute auf Öko umsteigen, wie bekommen die dann ihren Strom? Werden die vielleicht betrogen und belogen? Aber mal ernsthaft, möchte man auf Menschen in Zukunft bauen, die bei jedem etwas ihr Meinung ändern? Mir sind persönlich Menschen lieber die eine Meinung haben und dazu stehen, auch wenn es eine andere ist als die meine.


----------



## Klos1 (20. März 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Süsses Totschlagargument vorallen wenn man bedenkt das ich in den 80/90ern in Rheinsberg gelebt habe.
> Naja das Geld der kernenergie haben die Gemeinten genommen nur wenn es dann darum geht Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen fängt das Heulen an.
> Mal am ende nen Beispiel an denen hier nehmen.*klick*



Wenn das die Leute sind, an denen du dir ein Beispiel nehmen willst, dann gute Nacht. Diesen Leuten werden die Augen auch noch auf gehen, sobald das erste Unglück passiert. Und noch so als Tipp: die ganzen Kosten für Endlagerung, auch das, was offensichtlich vom Betreiber zu tragen wäre, die landen im Endeffekt bei dir, beim Endabnehmer. Oder bist du so naiv zu denken, dass die nicht alles lückenlos in ihren Strompreis mit einkalkulieren?


----------



## Karli1994 (20. März 2011)

L0wki schrieb:


> Wozu? Allein Wasser birgt noch ein ungeheures Energiepotential was bislang anhezu ungenutzt ist. Stichwort Wassermühle, Gezeitenkraftwerke usw.



man kann energie aus wasser ziehen über wasserstoff verbrennung die menschheit hat die technologie dazu wasserstoff aus wasser zu extrahieren der verbrennungsprotzes von wasserstoff ist CO2 frei und es gäbe einen perfekten recycling protzes weill wasserstoff wir bei verbrennung zu wasserdampf also würde sich theoretisch ein kraftwerk das wasserstoff verbrennt sich selbst versorgen


----------



## Manoroth (20. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Und noch so als Tipp: die ganzen Kosten für Endlagerung, auch das, was offensichtlich vom Betreiber zu tragen wäre, die landen im Endeffekt bei dir, beim Endabnehmer. Oder bist du so naiv zu denken, dass die nicht alles lückenlos in ihren Strompreis mit einkalkulieren?



logisch tun die das aber haste das gefühl das machen andere firmen nicht?^^
auch pharmafirmen zum beispiel verrechnen dir die entsorgung der (nich wehnigen) gift stoffe die sie verwenden bei den medis mit

aber das ist ja auch logisch das die das machen den schlussendlich müssen die ja am ende was verdienen und wollen net drauf zahlen. sonst würde ja kein schwein iwas unternehmen um strohm etc zu erzeugen wen sie net auch was verdienen würden.


sry aber mit solchen argumenten schiesst du dir nur selber ins bein^^


----------



## The Reptil (20. März 2011)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> man kann energie aus wasser ziehen über wasserstoff verbrennung die menschheit hat die technologie dazu wasserstoff aus wasser zu extrahieren der verbrennungsprotzes von wasserstoff ist CO2 frei und es gäbe einen perfekten recycling protzes weill wasserstoff wir bei verbrennung zu wasserdampf also würde sich theoretisch ein kraftwerk das wasserstoff verbrennt sich selbst versorgen



yeeeeeea trollphysics

ein hoch aufs Perpetuum mobile


----------



## Shagkul (20. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> yeeeeeea trollphysics
> 
> ein hoch aufs Perpetuum mobile



Jo, die Maschine die sich selbst antreibt und am besten noch Leistung abgibt, dass wär was schönes ^^


----------



## Shackal (20. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> yeeeeeea trollphysics
> 
> ein hoch aufs Perpetuum mobile



Kein Perpetuum mobile und natürlich hat es paar kleine haken aber es ist möglich wird auch von einigen deudschen sogar benutz man sollte natürlich paar KFZ/Chemische Kenntnisse besitzen. 

Aber edwas nachdenken und erfinderischer Geist und wiederspruchdenken sollte da Helfen 
Nehmt was man euch beibringt nicht so einfach als wahrheit hin sondern strengt mal eure Köpfe an denn ihr glaubt doch seid so helle 

Wenn ihr alles akzeptiert was die Konzerne/Politiker/selbsternannte Experten mit Dr, Titel euch alles erzählen ist es doch nich mein Problem


----------



## Piti49 (20. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Kein Perpetuum mobile und natürlich hat es paar kleine haken aber es ist möglich wird auch von einigen deudschen sogar benutz man sollte natürlich paar KFZ/Chemische Kenntnisse besitzen.
> 
> Aber edwas nachdenken und erfinderischer Geist und wiederspruchdenken sollte da Helfen
> Nehmt was man euch beibringt nicht so einfach als wahrheit hin sondern strengt mal eure Köpfe an denn ihr glaubt doch seid so helle
> ...





Das Problem ist nur, das die neuen Theorien genauso ketzerisch behandelt werden wie vor 200 Jahren.
Nur das es heute halt mit Ignoranz bestraft wird und nicht gleich mit dem Tod 

Aber Recht hast du!


----------



## The Reptil (20. März 2011)

ja aber ein sich selbst erhaltendes System von dem sich noch Energie abführen lässt ist dann schon sehr utopisch nicht das ich mich nicht darüber freuen würde


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Informationen zu den genauen Ursachen für die Beben?
Also Plattenverschiebungen...? Sonneneruptionen? Oder was genau?


----------



## Klos1 (20. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Informationen zu den genauen Ursachen für die Beben?
> Also Plattenverschiebungen...? Sonneneruptionen? Oder was genau?



Ich behaupte, absichtlich von den Amis durch Haarp erzeug.


----------



## Shackal (20. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> ja aber ein sich selbst erhaltendes System von dem sich noch Energie abführen lässt ist dann schon sehr utopisch nicht das ich mich nicht darüber freuen würde



Es is kein selbsterhaltendes system da es Material verbraucht aber die es nutzen sparen halt geld.
Die heutigen Autos sind aber nicht verwendbar auch kannst du kein Wasser nehmen das aus deinen Wasserhahn Fließt ^^ da braucht man unbehandeltes wasser
Der Motor darf nicht Computergesteuert sein oder Elektrisch und das können nur die alten Motoren ausserdem ist das Auto nicht so leitsungfächig wie ein benziner aber hängt auch damit zusammen das man halt nicht forscht und Geld reinpumpt es sind eher private Bastler.
Auf Knallgas wurde auch schon ein Auto konzeptiert und als er an die öffendlichkeit ging wurde ihm die Rechte abgekauft auch ein deudscher hat auf anderer Basis ein Wasserauto Konzeptiert und wurde dann vom pech verfolgt und war dann Pleite 

Mini Kraftwerke lassen sich auch auf diese Basis bauen und sucht doch mal per Inet Sucher das web ab,dann werdet ihr überascht sein das man nichts findet.
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren 3 MMO Spieler unterhalten mit anderen die solche Auto Fahren wie genau das Funktioniert kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen da ich kein AUto Fahren darf also nicht so intressant für meine Person 
Es gab auch Waschmaschienen die ohne Waschmittel und wasser ausgekommen sind die aber in irgendeinen Konzern tief im Keler lagern warum wohl ?

Atomkraft ist für den staat und Konzerne wie Gelddruckmaschienen wo man den Bürger ausnehmen kann wie eine wheinachtsgans,weil der normalbürger heute abhängig ist und die Firmen haben kein intresse weil sie den strom 50% unter den normalkunden bekommen.
So ist es auch in anderen Bereichen der Gesellschaft Industry das man die Menschen abhängig macht und dann abkassiert wie in der lebensmittelindustry und anderen bereichen.


----------



## MrBlaki (20. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Informationen zu den genauen Ursachen für die Beben?
> Also Plattenverschiebungen...? Sonneneruptionen? Oder was genau?



Plattenverschiebungen oO 
Wurde doch schon am 2ten Tag nach dem Beben gesagt, Japan liegt halt an einer Stelle wo sich 4 Platten kreuzen, wenn sich diese miteinander "verhacken" passiert noch nichts.
Doch wenn sich diese "verhackung" löst gibt es ein gewaltiges Beben.
Und Sonneneruptionen lösen bestimmt keine Erdbeben aus, sondern Stromausfälle wie man aus China bereits weis ^^


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Plattenverschiebungen oO
> Wurde doch schon am 2ten Tag nach dem Beben gesagt, Japan liegt halt an einer Stelle wo sich 4 Platten kreuzen, wenn sich diese miteinander "verhacken" passiert noch nichts.
> Doch wenn sich diese "verhackung" löst gibt es ein gewaltiges Beben.
> Und Sonneneruptionen lösen bestimmt keine Erdbeben aus, sondern Stromausfälle wie man aus China bereits weis ^^



Naja deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben Plattenverschiebungen... ist schon klar dass das die am ehesten vermutete Ursache ist, aber was wäre dann die Ursache für diese Verschiebungen?
Ich dachte es gäbe ein paar mehr Details...

edit: Ich les mir mal ein bißchen was zu Plattentektonik auf Wiki durch, warscheinlich weiß eh keiner was, was ein normaler Mensch verstehen könnte.


----------



## Shackal (20. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, absichtlich von den Amis durch Haarp erzeug.



Das Kreert dürch die Presse aber überleg dochmal wie das gehn soll Punktgenau zu treffen und das mit Atennen.
Mal davon abgesehn das der Sender sichs elbet gefährden würde da die platten ineinander Dynamisch reagieren.

Man fragt sich aber ob die sonne daran schuld trägt aber für den nuklear unfall trägt der mensch die schuld,denn erstens sollte das akw abgestellt werden,weil es veraltet war bzw man hatte keine Kompaktible steckverbindung um akw zu kühlen und als es eingeflogen wurde war es zu spät auch besassen die Japaner keine fähiegen dronen die auch erst eingeflogen wurden udn einiges andere das schiefging.

Auch haben die Betreiber viele Infos zurückgehalten das der Japanische Preseident einiges erst aus der presse erfuhr also ala Tschernobyl und herisburg.


----------



## Meriane (20. März 2011)

Die Platten sind doch ständig in Bewegung. Man wusste ja im Grunde auch, dass es irgendwann zu so einem Beben kommen wird.


----------



## KillerBee666 (21. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Informationen zu den genauen Ursachen für die Beben?
> Also Plattenverschiebungen...? Sonneneruptionen? Oder was genau?



OFFTPOIC.

Wieviel geld muss ich dir zahlen das du dein profilbild ändernst, ich seh das andauernt im Thread hier und kriege immer ne Gänsehaut xD


----------



## Konov (21. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> OFFTPOIC.
> 
> Wieviel geld muss ich dir zahlen das du dein profilbild ändernst, ich seh das andauernt im Thread hier und kriege immer ne Gänsehaut xD



Wieso kriegste von dem ne Gänsehaut? So schlimm?


----------



## Davatar (21. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Es gab auch Waschmaschienen die ohne Waschmittel und wasser ausgekommen sind die aber in irgendeinen Konzern tief im Keler lagern warum wohl ?
> 
> Atomkraft ist für den staat und Konzerne wie Gelddruckmaschienen wo man den Bürger ausnehmen kann wie eine wheinachtsgans,weil der normalbürger heute abhängig ist und die Firmen haben kein intresse weil sie den strom 50% unter den normalkunden bekommen.
> So ist es auch in anderen Bereichen der Gesellschaft Industry das man die Menschen abhängig macht und dann abkassiert wie in der lebensmittelindustry und anderen bereichen.


Hmm...ich dachte, seit dem Ende von Akte X in den 90ern sind die meisten Leute von dem Aberglauben abgekommen, hinter jeder Idee und jedem Projekt stehe eine gewaltige Verschwörung der Regierung und/oder von Grosskonzernen. Natürlich mag die Regierung 



Shackal schrieb:


> Kann gefährlich sein ?
> 
> Du siehst doch das sichd er Mensch immer mehr von einer umwelt auschließt oder ?
> Wir haben bis jetzt 3 größere unfälle und viele kleine auch in deudschland gabs mal größeren Unfall der aber glimpflich auslief.
> [...]


Ganz ehrlich, mir ist eine regionale Verstrahlung, auch wenn für mehrere hundert oder tausend Jahre, wesentlich lieber als eine globale Zerstörung des Planeten durch Kohle und ähnlichen Mist. Dass 25% der Deutschen Stromgewinnung durch Kohle entsteht, sollte einem eigentlich recht was zu denken geben. Dagegen sagt aber komischerweise auch niemand was. Seltsam...langfristige, schwere Schäden am gesamten Planeten interessiert keinen, wenn hingegen zwischendurch mal ein AKW in die Luft fliegt, will plötzlich jeder aus der Atomenergie aussteigen. Den Methan-Ausstoss durch Erdgas-Verbrennung sollte man dann vielleicht auch noch bedenken, da dies doch auch 13% der Energieversorgung in Dland ausmacht.



Shackal schrieb:


> Atomkraft ist für den staat und Konzerne wie Gelddruckmaschienen wo man den Bürger ausnehmen kann wie eine wheinachtsgans,weil der normalbürger heute abhängig ist und die Firmen haben kein intresse weil sie den strom 50% unter den normalkunden bekommen.


Bürger ausnehmen, sonst gehts noch? Natürlich kostet die Endlagerung was, dafür erhalten wir extrem günstigen Strom und verdienen durch den Verkauf unserer Überflüsse ans Ausland auch noch kräftig mit. Je mehr unsere Konzerne verdienen, desto mehr verdient die Regierung, was im Endeffekt dem Endverbraucher nützt.



> So ist es auch in anderen Bereichen der Gesellschaft Industry das man die Menschen abhängig macht und dann abkassiert wie in der lebensmittelindustry und anderen bereichen.


Abhängig war der Mensch schon immer, das wird er auch immer sein, aber was ist daran verkehrt? Ein Staat funktioniert ja genau darum, weil sich die Menschen von ihm abhängig machen. Ich sehe darin (grundsätzlich) nichts Schlechtes.


----------



## Shackal (21. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso kriegste von dem ne Gänsehaut? So schlimm?



Ich finde das Bild gut denn es heißt ja auch Wiederstand und gibt sogar einen recht guten Film


----------



## Shackal (21. März 2011)

@ Davatar

Nehms mir nicht übel aber du denkst wie als wenn du ein Brett vor den Kopf herumleufst bzw als wenn du in einen teller stzt und vermeidest überd en Telerrand zus ehn 

Aber über den tellerand zu sehn ist gerade für mich der Reiz im leben aber wenn und ich weiss was das bedeutet denn ich bin ein teil davon denn lautd en Ärtzten von denen ich einige gesehn habe dürfte ich nicht existieren.
Ich habe ein Wiederspruchsdeken das eher krass ist aber ich erwartet nicht von anderen Menschen das sie so ein krasses wiederspruchdenken besitzen oder meine meinung sind aber ich erwarte das man aufwacht und anfängt zu denken.

Viele sind im halbschlaf udn eine menge aller schichten leben in einen alptraum aus dem es zu erwachen gilt den die Realität ist um einiges fantastischer als man sich vorstellen kann.

Ich könnte dich hier wohl mit Energyschaffung und sparen mit Links vollspammen aber das ist nicht das ich will denn ich will das jeder für sich anchdenkt bzw nachvollzieht was möglich ist und was nicht möglich ist in dieser Realität.

Viele menschen lassen sich einfach nur vorgauckeln was realität wahrnehmung sein soll und sie begeben sich in vielen abhängigkeiten aus denen sie sich nicht mehr ind er lage sind zu befreien.

In Energy versorgung haben wir uns als Bevölkerung von AKW abhängig machen lassen und in lebensmittelindustry/Wasser/versorgungsindustry/Bankkonzerne leuft derzeit ähnliches ab.


Ich persöhnlich habe den eindruck das viele hersteller von Konsumgeräten einen vertrag mit energy Konzerne besitzen der heißt ein TV/COMP usw muss maximal an energy verbrauchen und ichs elber habe so 2003 noch meine 14kw am tag verbraucht und als ich arbeitslos wurde musste ich sparen und heute verbrauche ich noch 3kw ohne mich groß einzuschrenken.

zb.
Mein alter keliner tv verbraucht heute weniger energy als ein neuer kleines TV gerät und auch mein alter Kühlschrank nach überprüfung verbraucht nur minimal mehr als die heutigen Umweltspar Kühlschränke.
Ich kaufe mir heute noch Konsum geräte wo das gerät weniger verbraucht und sogar nach eine absehbare zeitspanne sogar sich selbst bezahlt.

Wenn man sich mal beschäftigt mit energysparen und energy erstellung dann stolpert man sehr oft über techniken die zwar nicht richtig erforschtw erden aber denoch geld bzw energy sparen sogar energy schaffen.

Die Kernkraft wird stark subventioniert und es gibt auch einen neuen subventionbericht über akw förderungen und wenn man die nachhaltige energy so fördern würde wie man es beid en akw machen würde dann wäre der strompreis mit sicherheit so bis 40% beiligerw eil ein Konkurenzkampf existiert.


Klar sind wir dort ind eudschland schlechter gestellt als norwegen usw aber müssen wir alles selber und alleine machen ? 

Abhängigkeit heißt auch das man dich zwingt alles zu machen was derjenige der dich abhängig macht  viele Abhängikeiten amchen dich zu sklaven ohne wert.


----------



## Davatar (21. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> @ Davatar
> 
> Nehms mir nicht übel aber du denkst wie als wenn du ein Brett vor den Kopf herumleufst bzw als wenn du in einen teller stzt und vermeidest überd en Telerrand zus ehn
> 
> ...


Selbstverständlich schaue ich weit, weit, sehr weit über den Tellerrand. Nur bin ich...sagen wir..."ökonomisch angehaucht" und betrachte daher normalerweise den Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor. Bei der Energiefrage muss man noch eine entsprechende Gefahrenkalkulation bezüglich Umwelt miteinbeziehen und genau das tue ich. Mir also vorzuwerfen, ich schaue nicht über den Tellerrand lasse ich so nicht stehen.



> Viele sind im halbschlaf udn eine menge aller schichten leben in einen alptraum aus dem es zu erwachen gilt den die Realität ist um einiges fantastischer als man sich vorstellen kann.


Vielleicht solltest Du Dich entscheiden, ob Du lieber, Samy Deluxe hörst oder Dich an ner Diskussion beteiligst, denn weder direkte, noch indirekte Beleidgungen sind in einer Diskussion angebracht.



> Ich könnte dich hier wohl mit Energyschaffung und sparen mit Links vollspammen aber das ist nicht das ich will denn ich will das jeder für sich anchdenkt bzw nachvollzieht was möglich ist und was nicht möglich ist in dieser Realität.


Ja, gibs mir, spamm mich mit Energ*ie*schaffung uns sparen voll! Ich will nichts als die blanke Wahrheit und die volle Dröhnung!



> In Energy versorgung haben wir uns als Bevölkerung von AKW abhängig machen lassen und in lebensmittelindustry/Wasser/versorgungsindustry/Bankkonzerne leuft derzeit ähnliches ab*.*


 Ich finde wir sind heute wesentlich weniger abhängig als früher. Geht man ein paar Jahrzehnte zurück, wird man feststellen, dass Nahrung, Energie und Währung in der Hand des Staates lag. Man war somit *komplett* vom Staat abhängig. Heute jedoch, kann ich frei wählen, bei welchem Energiekonzern ich meinen Strom und mein Wasser beziehen will, ob ich meine Nahrung von regionalen Bauern oder doch lieber per Import als Afrika kaufe und auf welcher Bank ich mein Geld bunkern will. Also wovon soll ich bitteschön abhängig sein? Natürlich funktioniert mein Leben heute nicht mehr ohne Strom, aber möchte ich darauf verzichten? Ich denke nicht.



> zb.
> Mein alter keliner tv verbraucht heute weniger energy als ein neuer kleines TV gerät und auch mein alter Kühlschrank nach überprüfung verbraucht nur minimal mehr als die heutigen Umweltspar Kühlschränke.


 Dafür hat Dein neuer kleiner TV ne zig fache bessere Auflösung als Dein altes kleines TV gerät, ist vermutlich flach und ohne Röhre und schadet daher Deinen Augen wesentlich weniger als das altere Flackerteil. Davon abgesehen wird Dein neues, flaches TV-Gerät irgendwann zwar auch sterben, dafür besteht jedoch nicht die Gefahr, dass das Teil implodiert, so wie bei den Röhren-Geräten früher.



> Wenn man sich mal beschäftigt mit energysparen und energy erstellung dann stolpert man sehr oft über techniken die zwar nicht richtig erforschtw erden aber denoch geld bzw energy sparen sogar energy schaffen.


Bitte erleuchte mich und zähle mir diese Techniken auf, damit auch ich meinen Energiehaushalt optimieren kann.



> Die Kernkraft wird stark subventioniert und es gibt auch einen neuen subventionbericht über akw förderungen


Als ob das bei allen anderen Energie-Kraftwerken nicht der Fall wäre...



> und wenn man die nachhaltige energy so fördern würde wie man es beid en akw machen würde dann wäre der strompreis mit sicherheit so bis 40% beiligerw eil ein Konkurenzkampf existiert.


Richtig, dem hab ich nie widersprochen, ganz im Gegenteil, ich hab sogar in nem früheren Post hier geschrieben, dass mehr in die Erforschung von alternativen Energien investiert werden sollte (bzw die Aussage eines anderen Users bekräftigt)!


Davon abgesehen, sind Wörter mit "ie" am Ende nicht cooler, wenn man sie mit nem "y" schreibt  


Edit: Darstellungsfehler korrigiert...


----------



## Potpotom (21. März 2011)

Dein Post ist nicht nur inhaltlich fragwürdig sondern auch noch katastrophal zu lesen, was das Ganze noch einmal abwertet. Schade, da wäre sicherlich mehr drin gewesen wenn du dir Mühe gegeben hättest - auch wenn ich das grösstenteils anders sehe.


----------



## Shackal (21. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Dein Post ist nicht nur inhaltlich fragwürdig sondern auch noch katastrophal zu lesen, was das Ganze noch einmal abwertet. Schade, da wäre sicherlich mehr drin gewesen wenn du dir Mühe gegeben hättest - auch wenn ich das grösstenteils anders sehe.



Wenn du meine Handycaps hättest wäre es fraglich ob du überhaupts chreiben könntest und wenn du dich mit mir unterhälst Akustisch dann siehte s schon ganz anders aus 
Meine Postings alleien nur wegen der schlechten Gramatik abzuwerten ist doch schon arrogant ?

@ Davatar

Ich hatte keine wegs vor dich zu beleidigen aber da du dich stark angegriffen fühlst habe ich doch edwas recht ?
Viele dinge in dieser welt scheinen sich zu wiederprechen und könnte dir sicherlich ein langen schockierenden diskussion anbieten 
Aber wenn man sich mit den grundlagen beschäftig dann reagieren viele überascht wie leicht man doch auswege findet und neue technologie findet wenn sie genauso gefördert werden wie AKW.
Abhängigkeiten steigen seid paar jahren stark an und das in allen bereichen und die vorgehensweise ist immer das gleiche mit eigenen finanzieleln mittel die einen konzern zur verfügung steht die kleinen firmen kaputzumachen und in nicht gerade größere gewinne bereiche abzudrängen und sie dann zu übernehmen und das betrifft alle bereiche des heutigen gesellschaft angefangen von akw über lebensmittel/wasser/Geld/Konsum usw

Es ist ja so einfach andere Denkmuster zu übernehmen dann kann man ja gemütlich ohne sich anzustrengen weiter zu leben und in meiner bekannstchaft schlafen 2/3 der menschen mehr oder weniger stark und ignorieren alles was um sie wirtschaftlich/Politisch/Umwelt ableuft und eigenen sich meinungen an ohne sie zu hinterfragen.

Der schock muss stark sein wenn man erwacht und wird viele menschen Lähmen.


----------



## skyline930 (21. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Handycaps hättest wäre es fraglich ob du überhaupts chreiben könntest und wenn du dich mit mir unterhälst Akustisch dann siehte s schon ganz anders aus
> Meine Postings alleien nur wegen der schlechten Gramatik abzuwerten ist doch schon arrogant ?



Faulheit ist kein Handicap.


----------



## Potpotom (21. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Handycaps hättest wäre es fraglich ob du überhaupts chreiben könntest und wenn du dich mit mir unterhälst Akustisch dann siehte s schon ganz anders aus
> Meine Postings alleien nur wegen der schlechten Gramatik abzuwerten ist doch schon arrogant ?


Arrogant ist es, von anderen zu verlangen sich durch solch ein Kauderwelsch durchzuwurschteln, welches du mit geringem Zeitaufwand in einen leicht lesbaren Zustand versetzen könntest, Handidap hin oder her. Deine durchaus quere Meinung geht, zumindest mir gegenüber, einfach unter.

So gesehen, bin ich von der Sprache "abhängig" - um mal mit der Quintessenz deiner Beiträge zu bleiben.

Wie dem auch sei, ich halte mich für zu sehr Realist, als das ich mich jeder Theorie über Untergang und Verschwörung anschliessen könnte. Politik und Wirtschaft ist nicht ausschliesslich von Geld und Macht getrieben und nicht hinter jeder Entscheidung stecken irgendwelche abstrusen Vorstellungen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (21. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Für was braucht man da Word? jeder Browser bietet ein Addon an der genau das Kann... Google Chrome hat es sogar schon Integriert.



Wenn ich Word benutzte oder google chrome sagt die Rechtschreibprüfung immer nur ca 50% der fehler, das meiste ist trotzdem irgendwie Falsch...


----------



## Maladin (21. März 2011)

Close - wie bestellt ... dieser Thread hat seit längerem sein Thema verfehlt. 

/wink maladin


----------

